# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #36



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What concerns me is that 42% of Americans are so incompetent they do not recognize the person in charge, isn't, but is incompetent!


They are still in line for all the "entitled" freebees. They have no time for the truth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What really pisses me off about all of Obama's fundraising is the cost to the taxpayer. How much does it cost to run Air Force One per hour? (Don't answer) Multiply that by hours per trip and it is one hefty sum. Then multiply that sum by the number of trips - it should be about 8 or 9 in the last 2 months alone - and we are talking multi-millions of taxpayer dollars. If Obama is doing fundraising, then the DNC should be paying for all of his expenses, except Secret Service protection. All food, lodging, people, ground transportation, etc., should be paid for by the DNC. If he wasn't out fundraising, then AF1 would be at its hanger at the Air Force base, just costing maintenance expenses. Why are the taxpayers paying for his political endeavors? If the DNC can't afford the bill, then Obama should stay in Washington.


That should be a given. We aren't always successful and there are plenty of ongoing scandals, but our rules do require partisan activity to be paid for by the party rather than the taxpayer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you. Even Canadian socialized medicare does NOT pay for any prescription meds unless part of an in-patient treatment program.


When in Canada, DH had to visit a clinic. He originally went to the hospital but was told to go to a clinic instead as the fees were lower (they were $800 vs. $250).

I spoke at length to the person who checked DH in at the front desk, and learned and experienced first hand Canadian health care and services.

I learned from the clinican, that a simple MRI could take a waiting period of four months or so. I learned I do not like the Canadian system for delivering health care and learned more than what I already knew prior and from what WCK has discussed on KP. Also, as WCK stated, scripts were paid for separately (of course, we are not Canadians either).

I certainly hope the courts will kill the ACA once and for all if not done by a newly elected Republican or Dem President.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It seems to me your kind of thinking - that a Muslim uprising will never occur - will play out the same way events did prior to WWII. You should be careful yourself. Dangerous times are ahead for the world.


Soloweygirl,

Never a truer word spoken. Yes - dangerous times ahead. Very frightening.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It seems to me your kind of thinking - that a Muslim uprising will never occur - will play out the same way events did prior to WWII. You should be careful yourself. Dangerous times are ahead for the world.


My kind of thinking? That is most definitely untrue. I am very concerned about what's going on in the Middle East and like you, I fear the stage is set for WW111.

Attributing a mind-set to me in the way that you have is totally unacceptable solow and it serves to only confirm in my mind, that some people who frequent this thread are themselves religious bigots and *that* is very dangerous.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not so. I was the one to remind Yarnie you do not identify yourself as a Christian (Yarnie then corrected herself).
> 
> You told Yarnie she was demonstrating ignorance and no facts re the topic *of discussion* and that Yarnie needs to be more careful. You were NOT telling Yarnie to be more careful of referring to you as being a Christian. In fact, several times you chastised Yarnie for what you determined her lack of evidence on the Muslim topic.
> 
> ...


So it's okay for you to slam Muslim's but woe betide anyone who slams Christians?

I am not a Muslim and it's totally ridiculous and irresponsible for you to suggest that I might be. Religious bigotry at it's finest.

My point is this - there have been gross and heinous crimes committed by both Muslims and Christians throughout the ages and neither cancel each other out. It's hypocritical to make blatant and enciteful comments about one group when one's own group is guilty of crime also.

But I seriously believe that you are either unaware of your hypocrisy (highly doubtful I would hope), or you choose not to acknowledge it.

I stand by everything I've said and I apologize to no one.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You "have no idea" but you KNOW her comments were "based on nothing." O ..... Kay.
> 
> Well, Lisa, your time here is up! Say Hi to Betsy Ross and TuffIvy and all your other talking heads and moles for me. Cannot say I miss any of them.


This is typical of you and some others here. Stoop to the lowest common denominator and be damned.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this. He came to our church one New Year's Eve.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TWQv16JvlE


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is not I spoiling for a fight. You have done so several times now, intentionally introduced controversial subjects and insulted the core members of this thread and lied to same, so I join others in claiming your game here is complete. Ignore is so easy to do.
> 
> Good Day, faux Mate!


I didn't introduce the subject and I haven't lied. People do feel insulted when it's suggested that what they state demonstrates ignorance and bigotry and so they should.

You can ignore me, that's fine. I will continue to call hypocritical and bigoted people out though.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What concerns me is that 42% of Americans are so incompetent they do not recognize the person in charge, isn't, but is incompetent!


Gifty....you asked me last night to let you know what the announcement on Mark Levin's radio show was all about.
Well...I was right....it was indeed about Marks Heritage Legal Foundation company who are suing the EPA for delaying regulations until after the 2012 elections.

In 2012 The Heritage Legal Foundation (now forever known as THLF) asked a federal judge to look into the dealings of the EPA under the Freedom of Information Act as THLF were concerned they were hiding documents.
THLF still hadn`t heard anything since they filed in 2012 so they asked the Fed judge to go into Lisa Jackson head of the EPA emails, texts and computer before she destroyed them. Even though she is no longer head of the EPA, the THLF still want her investigated.
THLF filed another motion today to ask for documents from 2009 until 2014 so once Mark lets us know what the fed judge said, I`ll let you know.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> My kind of thinking? That is most definitely untrue. I am very concerned about what's going on in the Middle East and like you, I fear the stage is set for WW111.
> 
> Attributing a mind-set to me in the way that you have is totally unacceptable solow and it serves to only confirm in my mind, that some people who frequent this thread are themselves religious bigots and *that* is very dangerous.


That's the mind set you put out there. With all that is going on in the world regarding the Muslims, you are choosing to look the other way. It was dangerous in the 1930's and it is dangerous today.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What concerns me is that 42% of Americans are so incompetent they do not recognize the person in charge, isn't, but is incompetent!


Those are the people Obama has co-opted with handouts and legalized drugs. The 42% tracks equally to those dependent on the federal government. Those are people from Waters World that are so clueless they don't know who the VP is or the name of America's first president. Those are the young folks whose education is limited to unionization and women's issues, not history. You know the old adage that "those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it." That's what our educational system has brought about - dummies.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I would be more concerned about the persecution of Christians in Iraq who have lived there for at least 2000 years, which is before Islam. This has been going on since about 2003 and the issue is hardly being discussed. (Only on Chris Matthew's now) I am referring to ISIS - who does not reflect the regular families there.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's the mind set you put out there. With all that is going on in the world regarding the Muslims, you are choosing to look the other way. It was dangerous in the 1930's and it is dangerous today.


No solow. You've put that mind set out there.

It's been suggested I am a Muslim, now I'm looking the other way. The rhetoric here is dangerous.

Rhetoric is a useful tool for those who refuse to acknowledge that there are always two sides to every situation. Rhetoric is a fundamental, causative agent for conflict and is irresponsible and just plain stupid.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty....you asked me last night to let you know what the announcement on Mark Levin's radio show was all about.
> Well...I was right....it was indeed about Marks Heritage Legal Foundation company who are suing the EPA for delaying regulations until after the 2012 elections.
> 
> In 2012 The Heritage Legal Foundation (now forever known as THLF) asked a federal judge to look into the dealings of the EPA under the Freedom of Information Act as THLF were concerned they were hiding documents.
> ...


 Whoops I made a mistake...it`s the Landmark legal Foundation who is Mark Levins legal firm. I believe he`s done work for the Heritage Foundation too.
Sorry Mark


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There are some people who are more concerned with what happened centuries ago than what is happening now. The History can not be changed. I prefer to live in the present.
> 
> Supposedly, I live in the land of the Free. But maybe not, since there are some that are more free than me. What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Usually the ones doing the name calling, are the ones most guilty of what they say of others.


You want the present? Here it is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_terrorism

And joey, if the cap fits, you're just going to have to wear it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> My mistake got her twisted with someone else. but if she thinks sticking up for Muslims will save her pretty behind guess what either way she is screwed.


I am not "sticking up" for anyone. I think it's important for everyone to look at both sides of the equation. You made a blanket statement that Muslims were impinging on YOUR freedoms and I asked you to give an example. There is absolutely nothing unreasonable in that.

So now I'm "sticking up" for Muslims, am possibly even a Muslim, and I'm "looking the other way." The rhetoric here is unbelievable.

And if WW111 emanates out of the Middle East Yarnie, we're all screwed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here`s an article that says what Mark Levin is doing better than I did 
http://freebeacon.com/issues/mark-levin-sues-epa-for-destroying-emails-on-regulation-delays/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Those are the people Obama has co-opted with handouts and legalized drugs. The 42% tracks equally to those dependent on the federal government. Those are people from Waters World that are so clueless they don't know who the VP is or the name of America's first president. Those are the young folks whose education is limited to unionization and women's issues, not history. You know the old adage that "those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it." That's what our educational system has brought about - dummies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When in Canada, DH had to visit a clinic. He originally went to the hospital but was told to go to a clinic instead as the fees were lower (they were $800 vs. $250).
> 
> I spoke at length to the person who checked DH in at the front desk, and learned and experienced first hand Canadian health care and services.
> 
> ...


So sorry that DH had to spend any of your precious vacation time in the clinic, never a nice experience at the best of times. As I said before, our system works reasonably well for emergency or trauma, but overall isn't effective or efficient from a "health care" perspective. That's mainly because the system is so stretched that many cases aren't dealt with until they are full blown emergencies. This is why there are such long waits for diagnostics and treatment for chronic conditions.

Our federal conservative govt has made some improvements, but overall we still waste resources on duplication of services between federal and provincial levels and on the overall bureaucratic management of the system. I got pulled into the emergency system in 2009 and it was one of my doctors that said our primary failure is that Canada has a "medical" system rather than a "health care" system. Fortunately I came through ok and I rarely make use of our system.

That being said, I wouldn't like the American system that has people facing bankruptcy if a major accident or illness happens either. Unfortunately, from what I've read, ACA really doesn't seem to be an effective way of providing health care to your citizens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this. He came to our church one New Year's Eve.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TWQv16JvlE


Looks like a hard instrument to play -to get enough air through the horn. Was it very loud when you heard it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are your socks coming along CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like a hard instrument to play -to get enough air through the horn. Was it very loud when you heard it?


He didn't play the shofar there. Just the trumpet.His cheeks blew out funny with the trumpet. He must have alot of air. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are your socks coming along CB?


I stopped the pattern I was working on and yarn. I am saving the hard ones to do when I am alone. I started a new pattern and yarn and just got the ribbing done. 
What are you working on? I want to see the top you wore when KPG was there. I couldn't see in the pic.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this. He came to our church one New Year's Eve.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TWQv16JvlE


What a great sound ...thanks CB!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> So it's okay for you to slam Muslim's but woe betide anyone who slams Christians?


>>>>> Your Lie #1 - I NEVER slammed any or even one Muslim. Also, the plural is Muslims, not the possessive form your wrote.

It is you who attempted to turn a discussion about some Muslims in America into a slam of Christians. _Lisa twists topics of discussions in the majority of her posts._ _ Lisa regularly uses the possessive form instead of the plural form for words._



Wombatnomore said:


> I am not a Muslim and it's totally ridiculous and irresponsible for you to suggest that I might be. Religious bigotry at it's finest.


>>>>> Your Lie #2 - I NEVER suggested you might be a Muslim. I asked you if you were AND even said it is of no concern to me regardless. Your Lie #3 - I've NEVER shown religious bigotry EVER nor when in conversation with you recently. _Lisa brings up bigotry in the majority of her posts._



Wombatnomore said:


> My point is this - there have been gross and heinous crimes committed by both Muslims and Christians throughout the ages and neither cancel each other out. It's hypocritical to make blatant and enciteful comments about one group when one's own group is guilty of crime also.


>>>>> No one that I've read in this thread said anything differently. Only *you* are attempting to place words in others' mouths. No one on this thread made blatant and such comments. You asked for examples and facts and were given several and many of each. It is *you* who is acting in a hypocritical manner and making inflammatory comments.
_Lisa does that too in nearly all of her posts._



Wombatnomore said:


> But I seriously believe that you are either unaware of your hypocrisy (highly doubtful I would hope), or you choose not to acknowledge it.


>>>>> Your Lie #4. I'm not guilty of hypocrisy. I haven't discussed Yarnie's thoughts/examples nor KC's list of facts. All I have said is for you to not falsely accuse others or believe you know what is in the mind of another and to do your own research if you don't receive whatever you demand of others to provide to you.
_Lisa accuses everyone and falsely places blame in the majority of her posts._



Wombatnomore said:


> I stand by everything I've said and I apologize to no one.


>>>>> Good, then leave this thread as you said you would, since you 'stand by everything you've said' - without apologizing, otherwise this will become your Lie #5 and Lie #6.
_Lisa lies in probably 90.5% of every post she makes._

From this point forward, I'll stand by my words and easily ignore you and your lies, Wombatnomore, because I've politely answered your comments to me. I've been nothing other than a friend to you on KP and in private communications. You have chosen to act differently.

You've proven to me who you are and the content of your character.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s an article that says what Mark Levin is doing better than I did
> http://freebeacon.com/issues/mark-levin-sues-epa-for-destroying-emails-on-regulation-delays/


This is such an outrage...but there are so many other scandals and tragedies happening nationally and internationally that I think most people have forgotten about the missing emails. I hope this keeps the issue alive!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> This is such an outrage...but there are so many other scandals and tragedies happening nationally and internationally that I think most people have forgotten about the missing emails. * I hope this keeps the issue alive!*


Most definitely Gersey. Mark Levin is like a dog with a bone on this issue. He has sued this administration successfully in the past when 0 bypassed Congress when it was still in session a few years ago. It was a recess appointment 0 made.
Yayy I found it. Here it is....
http://www.themoralliberal.com/2013/01/25/attorney-talk-host-mark-levin-wins-court-case-against-obama/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty....you asked me last night to let you know what the announcement on Mark Levin's radio show was all about.
> Well...I was right....it was indeed about Marks Heritage Legal Foundation company who are suing the EPA for delaying regulations until after the 2012 elections.
> 
> In 2012 The Heritage Legal Foundation (now forever known as THLF) asked a federal judge to look into the dealings of the EPA under the Freedom of Information Act as THLF were concerned they were hiding documents.
> ...


Thank you for the info and update. Should be interesting to follow. Best wishes for success for THLF!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Those are the people Obama has co-opted with handouts and legalized drugs. The 42% tracks equally to those dependent on the federal government. Those are people from Waters World that are so clueless they don't know who the VP is or the name of America's first president. Those are the young folks whose education is limited to unionization and women's issues, not history. You know the old adage that "those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it." That's what our educational system has brought about - dummies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> I would be more concerned about the persecution of Christians in Iraq who have lived there for at least 2000 years, which is before Islam. This has been going on since about 2003 and the issue is hardly being discussed. (Only on Chris Matthew's now) I am referring to ISIS - who does not reflect the regular families there.


It's being discussed on Fox News too. I don't watch Chris Matthew's show as he seems rather unstable. I used to watch him, but can't do it now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> >>>>> Good, then leave this thread as you said you would, since you 'stand by everything you've said' - without apologizing, otherwise this will become your Lie #5 and Lie #6.
> _Lisa lies in probably 90.5% of every post she makes._
> 
> From this point forward, I'll stand by my words and easily ignore you and your lies, Wombatnomore, because I've politely answered your comments to me. I've been nothing other than a friend to you on KP and in private communications. You have chosen to act differently.
> ...


Wombat - at least she is not calling you Phil.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that DH had to spend any of your precious vacation time in the clinic, never a nice experience at the best of times. As I said before, our system works reasonably well for emergency or trauma, but overall isn't effective or efficient from a "health care" perspective. That's mainly because the system is so stretched that many cases aren't dealt with until they are full blown emergencies. This is why there are such long waits for diagnostics and treatment for chronic conditions.
> 
> Our federal conservative govt has made some improvements, but overall we still waste resources on duplication of services between federal and provincial levels and on the overall bureaucratic management of the system. I got pulled into the emergency system in 2009 and it was one of my doctors that said our primary failure is that Canada has a "medical" system rather than a "health care" system. Fortunately I came through ok and I rarely make use of our system.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't like the American system that has people facing bankruptcy if a major accident or illness happens either. Unfortunately, from what I've read, ACA really doesn't seem to be an effective way of providing health care to your citizens.


Thanks WCK. Your comments align exactly to what became my discussion in the Canadian clinic. I know no system or plan is perfect, but I still do prefer the 'way it used to be' in America.

The Republicans in our House have passed a few plans to improve what were and are the problems and concerns of our 'prior' health care insurance and services/care. The Democrats in our White House and Senate refuse to even read or discuss anything including the ACA which was passed 100% by Dems without a single vote by a Republ!

Presently, ~76% of Americans polled, still do not want the ACA that is now the law. The majority of Americans also wish the entire law be repealed. There are about four relevant lawsuits making their way through our courts regarding the illegality of Obama not implementing the ACA as written.

I believe those lawsuits (which are being decided with conflicting decisions) will have to ultimately be heard by our Supreme Court (final Federal decision). If ruled against, the ACA will be gone and have to be dissolved. Those who opposed the ACA from its onset, thought the law would fail on its own anyway (nicknamed a Death Spiral) and that is becoming what looks to me to be highly probable.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You want the present? Here it is:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_terrorism
> 
> And joey, if the cap fits, you're just going to have to wear it.


Oh come on, Wombie. Wikipedia's definition of Christian terrorism, and no instances, just innuendo? How about black terrorists, the Earth Liberation Front, Eco-Terrorism , etc.? I can find all kinds of small groups comprised of mentally unstable people bent on doing violence. Christians are not part of terrorism, and the groups Wikipedia mentions in the futile need to name a group are not Christian. Those mentioned are just nuts trying to wrap themselves in the cover of Christianity, but defying every tenet of Christianity. Christianity is a large group committed to Christ and good works. Muslims are a large group of misguided people protesting Judaism and Christianity whose motives are evil. You are reaching to compare them and Wikipedia, which allows anyone to edit its definitions is in need of some good editing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wombat - at least she is not calling you Phil.


Why would I? _Although Lisa always did._ What a conicidence.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> This is such an outrage...but there are so many other scandals and tragedies happening nationally and internationally that I think most people have forgotten about the missing emails. I hope this keeps the issue alive!


Suing seems to be the only way Americans can get justice from this administration, especially since destroying hard drives seems to be their CYA practice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I stopped the pattern I was working on and yarn. I am saving the hard ones to do when I am alone. I started a new pattern and yarn and just got the ribbing done.
> What are you working on? I want to see the top you wore when KPG was there. I couldn't see in the pic.


Are they socks for yourself? I'm working on a short row scarf - it looks like triangles changing direction. Also still working on the child's fair isle sweater coat; it doesn't need to be done until late Aug so I've been procrastinating.

I don't have a proper pic of my top, DH took the back of our heads (and so did Mr KPG). He did take a front view but it didn't included much of the top either. I'll take another pic of it to post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. Your comments align exactly to what became my discussion in the Canadian clinic. I know no system or plan is perfect, but I still do prefer the 'way it used to be' in America.
> 
> The Republicans in our House have passed a few plans to improve what were and are the problems and concerns of our 'prior' health care insurance and services/care. The Democrats in our White House and Senate refuse to even read or discuss anything including the ACA which was passed 100% by Dems without a single vote by a Republ!
> 
> ...


I agree that there is no perfect system, but I think it would be a huge improvement for us to allow private options (both UK and Australia have private options in addition to medicare). Incorporating naturopathy and herbal treatments like Germany and Scandinavian countries would also be an improvement and I think would lower costs. I also think our model needs to change from a "fee for service" basis to pull patients off the repetitive doc visit treadmill.

I know your old system was really good for those that had good health care plans. An old friend of ours has transferred back and forth between the Canadian and American divisions of a major oil company several times but has been down in Louisiana for more than 15 years now. He's married to an American. He has an excellent plan through his employer and has often said it is much better than what is available here. But his wife does remind him that not everyone has a great employer paid plan.

Too bad the improvements you mentioned couldn't be incorporated without throwing everyone else into turmoil. From what I've heard from other friends is that the new law has put a lot of pressure on small to medium size business too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> >>>>> Good, then leave this thread as you said you would, since you 'stand by everything you've said' - without apologizing, otherwise this will become your Lie #5 and Lie #6.
> _Lisa lies in probably 90.5% of every post she makes._
> 
> From this point forward, I'll stand by my words and easily ignore you and your lies, Wombatnomore, because I've politely answered your comments to me. I've been nothing other than a friend to you on KP and in private communications. You have chosen to act differently.
> ...


KPG,

You have opened my eyes. Thank you for exposing the truth. You are a very smart lady.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. Your comments align exactly to what became my discussion in the Canadian clinic. I know no system or plan is perfect, but I still do prefer the 'way it used to be' in America.
> 
> The Republicans in our House have passed a few plans to improve what were and are the problems and concerns of our 'prior' health care insurance and services/care. The Democrats in our White House and Senate refuse to even read or discuss anything including the ACA which was passed 100% by Dems without a single vote by a Republ!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are they socks for yourself? I'm working on a short row scarf - it looks like triangles changing direction. Also still working on the child's fair isle sweater coat; it doesn't need to be done until late Aug so I've been procrastinating.
> 
> I don't have a proper pic of my top, DH took the back of our heads (and so did Mr KPG). He did take a front view but it didn't included much of the top either. I'll take another pic of it to post.


Yes I am making them for me. I am tired of big projects so I thought I would be the only one that appreciated knitted socks.
I will be looking forward to you pix. I really want to see your scarf and child's sweater coat. You better get it started you only have a month. Sound hard to me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is very bad. I wonder about nail polish - if that is dangerous, too.


Some of the cheaper polish is dangerous but I don't know what ingredients.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/womenworking/photos/a.435543549522.203972.77018529522/10152616705934523/?type=1&theater


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Some of the cheaper polish is dangerous but I don't know what ingredients.


How is your finger?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What concerns me is that 42% of Americans are so incompetent they do not recognize the person in charge, isn't, but is incompetent!


I think that percentage is higher as people are waking up as they thought Obocare was the answer to their insurance prayers. Some are still paying more than $2,000 deductible up front, but thought it was going to be free!

Nancy Pelosi should have to have this ins but she will have the best "free" medical ins for the rest of her life. I don't like this woman as she makes me want to barf!

I'm trying to catch mistakes this IPAD is making but it is on a roll this morning. It thinks it knows what I want to say!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They are still testing/drawing blood from the finger? I thought those new diabetes gadgets were able to get blood from the arm where it would be less painful. I hope your finger is better today.


I thought there was a different test other than the finger but this ACI or whatever is done every 3 months but more often in the beginning stages of type 2 diabetes & nurse said it must be done on the finger with a cut. That thing hurts especially on my bony finger. Next time I'll tell her to use another finger.

I had list another 2 lbs so that is good as these new pills for the stomach I don't know if it is time to eat or take another pill! I'm on 5 new pills daily? I'm taking so many pills that I told my Dr that if I died they would only find pills in my stomach if I died not food!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Those are the people Obama has co-opted with handouts and legalized drugs. The 42% tracks equally to those dependent on the federal government. Those are people from Waters World that are so clueless they don't know who the VP is or the name of America's first president. Those are the young folks whose education is limited to unionization and women's issues, not history. You know the old adage that "those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it." That's what our educational system has brought about - dummies.


Yes, our mayor just returned from Washington to talk to Obo about his "sons" who are causing so much crime in our city who quit school & are just killing each other & anyone who are innocently in the way as the 86 hoar old woman was last evening setting on her porch & was shot in the arm! Poor woman!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is typical of you and some others here. Stoop to the lowest common denominator and be damned.


Go away we don't want you & neither does anyone else so shut up & leave!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The president who wasnt there

Obama has always been cold and detached, but as world events spiral out of control he has clearly abandoned his commission to steer America as the worlds leader in times of crisis. It is so bizarre that it borders on a full-blown mental disorder. He exudes a level of weakness not seen in any other president, including Carter if you can imagine that. But its not so bizarre if this is his actual agenda.

President Obama flirted with a political bogey Sunday as he played golf while fighting raged in Gaza and bodies were loaded onto refrigerated train cars in Ukraine. Rarely has there been as vivid a gulf between world events and a White House straining to exude an image of normalcy.
obama-golfs-while-russia-syria-israel-gaza-spin-out-of-control

No matter where he is, a golf loving Fundraiser-in-Chief cant tell Hamas or Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu what to do.

Word of the Malaysia Airlines plane crash was out Thursday as a smiling Obama was having a photo-op with real people at a Delaware restaurant and then hurried to New York City for two fund-raisers.

On Sunday, deaths mounted in the clash between Israel and Hamas as Obama played golf at a Virginia military base after a weekend at the bucolic Camp David retreat.

He thus faced the perils of a split-screen media world in which images of him hugging a toddler in Delaware or swinging a 9-iron can easily be juxtaposed with grisly video of shootings and dead airline passengers.

Hes now closing in on 180 rounds of golf as President, compared to 24 at this stage for President George W. Bush. On the fund-raising front, hes nearing the 400 mark, compared to about 220 for Bush at this same period in a second term.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/TheVintageAngel/photos/a.138166026243937.24666.131595743567632/671812362879298/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This poor kitty in Manitoba has a bird feeder stuck on his head. People have tried to catch him to get it off but he keeps running away. I hope they catch Butterscotch soon


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:
 

> Why would I? _Although Lisa always did._ What a conicidence.


I'm beginning to think she is Lisa under many names as we were fooled by her comments on WOW so she could infiltrate our thread!

I've told her to leave but as long as she can get us to reply to her hatred, she will stay with us!

She is one hateful person! She attacked "my Yarnie" & "no one" does that & gets away with this!

I'll stick up for Yarnie to the end & if I get kicked off KP because of it, I'll return as Lisa does!

Goodby Wombat!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TheVintageAngel/photos/a.138166026243937.24666.131595743567632/671812362879298/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I am making them for me. I am tired of big projects so I thought I would be the only one that appreciated knitted socks.
> I will be looking forward to you pix. I really want to see your scarf and child's sweater coat. You better get it started you only have a month. Sound hard to me.


Most of the sweater coat is done, just have the yoke and borders to finish. But it's been hot most days and I haven't wanted anything big in my lap. Please show us your socks too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TheVintageAngel/photos/a.138166026243937.24666.131595743567632/671812362879298/?type=1&theater


Thanks CB, a good thought to remember!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Some of the cheaper polish is dangerous but I don't know what ingredients.


Oh, dear. I looked up your color and Opi makes it. My favorite brand!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm beginning to think she is Lisa under many names as we were fooled by her comments on WOW so she could infiltrate our thread!
> 
> I've told her to leave but as long as she can get us to reply to her hatred, she will stay with us!
> 
> ...


I was fooled - but not any more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You have opened my eyes. Thank you for exposing the truth. You are a very smart lady.


What was Wombat's crime that so many of you are sitting in judgement of her?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, our mayor just returned from Washington to talk to Obo about his "sons" who are causing so much crime in our city who quit school & are just killing each other & anyone who are innocently in the way as the 86 hoar old woman was last evening setting on her porch & was shot in the arm! Poor woman!


I doubt Obama has any good advice for out mayor. After all he was guilty of criminal acts as a teen and grew up in a single parent home with a wacky mother. He's also murdered people. So, what's his advice going to be? Probably go smoke some more weed, like me.

I am convinced that Obama is back on weed again and doing it in the White House. Everyone in the news is talking about the fact that he's checked out of being president. Maybe he's just high?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM:

Listen to this video. http://www.dickmorris.com/obama-sides-hamas-dick-morris-tv-lunch-alert/?utm_source=dmreports&utm_medium=dmreports&utm_campaign=dmreports

Morris describes exactly what several on this thread have been telling you about the support of Israel by the majority of Christians, Republicans and Americans.

Morris also tells how Obama and his Admin have changed that historic support and how their support is instead for Hamas/Palestine.

Repost the video on WOW if you'd like seeing your Jewish friends don't understand who is for or against Israel and the Jews.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I think that percentage is higher as people are waking up as they thought Obocare was the answer to their insurance prayers. Some are still paying more than $2,000 deductible up front, but thought it was going to be free!
> 
> Nancy Pelosi should have to have this ins but she will have the best "free" medical ins for the rest of her life. I don't like this woman as she makes me want to barf!
> 
> I'm trying to catch mistakes this IPAD is making but it is on a roll this morning. It thinks it knows what I want to say!


Jane, you are correct. The % of those who dislike Obamacare is in the high seventies. However, those who think Obama is incompetent is the 42% I was discussing with Knit Crazy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This poor kitty in Manitoba has a bird feeder stuck on his head. People have tried to catch him to get it off but he keeps running away. I hope they catch Butterscotch soon


Oh, what a shame. I hope someone will be able to assist the cat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the sweater coat is done, just have the yoke and borders to finish. But it's been hot most days and I haven't wanted anything big in my lap. Please show us your socks too.


I'm glad you told us what you're working on. My curiosity got the best of me when visiting, so I looked at your pattern books and yarn collection but couldn't figure out your project. 

I'm looking at the gorgeous yarn you gave me and that I bought that is on my desk as I type this.

I have too many WIPs so I cannot start anything with them yet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You have opened my eyes. Thank you for exposing the truth. You are a very smart lady.


Txs. Calling it as I see it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Some of the cheaper polish is dangerous but I don't know what ingredients.


My BFF had severe eye problems for many months because she regularly had her nails professionally manicured. I don't remember what the problem ingredient was, but she lost her accurate vision for a few days, and it took a very long time before she was properly diagnosed for her eye troubles/rash.

It was the polish or the nails being applied. I'll try to remember to ask her about the troubling product and get back to you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KPG - thanks for taking the time to post the video. I am only on the right when it comes to Israel. I think what he said was mostly true, however. But it went a bit nutty when Mr. Morris starting in with the Kenyan father junk. I was sickened by the 36 hour flight embargo and am disgusted on how the media denies it was not a punishment. And for that one moment, I appreciated Ted Cruz's spin on the matter. He spouted exactly what I was thinking when I heard that news. 

Has anyone here donated money to help Israel? Friends of the IDF or Hadassah Hospital that is treating casualties on both sides could use your support.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> KPG - thanks for taking the time to post the video. I am only on the right when it comes to Israel. I think what he said was mostly true, however. But it went a bit nutty when Mr. Morris starting in with the Kenyan father junk. I was sickened by the 36 hour flight embargo and am disgusted on how the media denies it was not a punishment. And for that one moment, I appreciated Ted Cruz's spin on the matter. He spouted exactly what I was thinking when I heard that news.
> 
> Has anyone here donated money to help Israel? Friends of the IDF or Hadassah Hospital that is treating casualties on both sides could use your support.


SQM, you need to listen again. The only thing Morris said was that Obama looks at Israel the way his Dad, a Kenyan Nationalist, did. There is nothing nutty about that one factual statement.

Only the Left/Lib media denies the flight shutdown is punishment. If you listened to actual news anchors, journalists and political analysts, you would know or be able to discern the truth.

There is no drug or easy pillow to swallow to get you to see the light, so I suggest you hang with those on this thread who speak the truth and can set you on the correct path. There is hope!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Joan Rivers went on quite a rant yesterday. I don`t like her very much, but in this issue of Israel/Palenstine she is spot on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I doubt Obama has any good advice for out mayor. After all he was guilty of criminal acts as a teen and grew up in a single parent home with a wacky mother. He's also murdered people. So, what's his advice going to be? Probably go smoke some more weed, like me.
> 
> I am convinced that Obama is back on weed again and doing it in the White House. Everyone in the news is talking about the fact that he's checked out of being president. Maybe he's just high?


You are probably right on target. What a horrible president we have.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs. Calling it as I see it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My BFF had severe eye problems for many months because she regularly had her nails professionally manicured. I don't remember what the problem ingredient was, but she lost her accurate vision for a few days, and it took a very long time before she was properly diagnosed for her eye troubles/rash.
> 
> It was the polish or the nails being applied. I'll try to remember to ask her about the troubling product and get back to you.


Thanks. I am interested in finding out what it was.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Joan Rivers went on quite a rant yesterday. I don`t like her very much, but in this issue of Israel/Palenstine she is spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I thought there was a different test other than the finger but this ACI or whatever is done every 3 months but more often in the beginning stages of type 2 diabetes & nurse said it must be done on the finger with a cut. That thing hurts especially on my bony finger. Next time I'll tell her to use another finger.
> 
> I had list another 2 lbs so that is good as these new pills for the stomach I don't know if it is time to eat or take another pill! I'm on 5 new pills daily? I'm taking so many pills that I told my Dr that if I died they would only find pills in my stomach if I died not food!


Next time you decide the finger. 

My mother was on a lot of medication most of her life. Whenever we traveled, she had a small train case (I think that was the name of the piece of luggage) that was filled with her medications. It was my job to keep track of that case after it was left behind once. We had to turn around and back track 2 hours to retrieve the case. My father was not at all pleased. After taking all of her medication, I'm surprised my mother had any room for food in her stomach.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> KPG - thanks for taking the time to post the video. I am only on the right when it comes to Israel. I think what he said was mostly true, however. But it went a bit nutty when Mr. Morris starting in with the Kenyan father junk. I was sickened by the 36 hour flight embargo and am disgusted on how the media denies it was not a punishment. And for that one moment, I appreciated Ted Cruz's spin on the matter. He spouted exactly what I was thinking when I heard that news.
> 
> Has anyone here donated money to help Israel? Friends of the IDF or Hadassah Hospital that is treating casualties on both sides could use your support.


Morris's reference to Obama's father was spot on and is found in Obama's own writings. His father was not a Muslim in practice, but he was born a Muslim and was raised a Muslim. He had that bias as does his son, our president. The president was not born Muslim, but was raised Muslim, and his bias is a sick need to recognize and embrace the father that had no use for him. I can see the small child's father-need in much of Obama's Narcisstic personality, which constantly needs approval and love. That's the root cause of most with that personality disorder.

I object to any aid going to Gaza until Hamas is wiped out. I hope Israel keeps rooting them out of that land. I hope most die because they are terrorists.

What will be interesting to see how the liberal media reports the new announcement that Israel has rejected Kerry's ceasefire proposal because they would be required to stop finding and eliminating tunnels during the ceasefire. The liberal media is silent on Hamas rejecting a ceasefire numerous times. The media are hypocrites.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My BFF had severe eye problems for many months because she regularly had her nails professionally manicured. I don't remember what the problem ingredient was, but she lost her accurate vision for a few days, and it took a very long time before she was properly diagnosed for her eye troubles/rash.
> 
> It was the polish or the nails being applied. I'll try to remember to ask her about the troubling product and get back to you.


Many problems/allergies are being reported about fake nails lately since the switch to the gel type nail. I've also been reading lately about allergies caused from hair dye. The allergies can develop after years of using the dyes and can range from a rash to being life threatening. Patients that have ignored any signs found that after each dye job, their reaction(s) were harsher. Something to be aware of for you ladies that dye your hair.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> KPG - thanks for taking the time to post the video. I am only on the right when it comes to Israel. I think what he said was mostly true, however. But it went a bit nutty when Mr. Morris starting in with the Kenyan father junk. I was sickened by the 36 hour flight embargo and am disgusted on how the media denies it was not a punishment. And for that one moment, I appreciated Ted Cruz's spin on the matter. He spouted exactly what I was thinking when I heard that news.
> 
> Has anyone here donated money to help Israel? Friends of the IDF or Hadassah Hospital that is treating casualties on both sides could use your support.


Although I'm not a practicing Jew, I do belong to a local temple. We have a long standing program where we send aid to Israel throughout the year.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM, you need to listen again. The only thing Morris said was that Obama looks at Israel the way his Dad, a Kenyan Nationalist, did. There is nothing nutty about that one factual statement.
> 
> Only the Left/Lib media denies the flight shutdown is punishment. If you listened to actual news anchors, journalists and political analysts, you would know or be able to discern the truth.
> 
> There is no drug or easy pillow to swallow to get you to see the light, so I suggest you hang with those on this thread who speak the truth and can set you on the correct path. There is hope!


There is no hope that I would endorse a conservative agenda but I will stand with the Reps. for now with their support of Israel.

Since you are so adamant about answering direct questions, why haven't you told me what Wombat's crimes were to get such a hostile response from many of you?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Joan Rivers went on quite a rant yesterday. I don`t like her very much, but in this issue of Israel/Palenstine she is spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> KPG - thanks for taking the time to post the video. I am only on the right when it comes to Israel. I think what he said was mostly true, however. But it went a bit nutty when Mr. Morris starting in with the Kenyan father junk. I was sickened by the 36 hour flight embargo and am disgusted on how the media denies it was not a punishment. And for that one moment, I appreciated Ted Cruz's spin on the matter. He spouted exactly what I was thinking when I heard that news.
> 
> Has anyone here donated money to help Israel? Friends of the IDF or Hadassah Hospital that is treating casualties on both sides could use your support.


*********
http://www.mercuryone.org


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> *********
> http://www.mercuryone.org


Thanks for the link but I still prefer Hadassah Hospital or Friends of the IDF. Guess why.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Morris's reference to Obama's father was spot on and is found in Obama's own writings. His father was not a Muslim in practice, but he was born a Muslim and was raised a Muslim. He had that bias as does his son, our president. The president was not born Muslim, but was raised Muslim, and his bias is a sick need to recognize and embrace the father that had no use for him. I can see the small child's father-need in much of Obama's Narcisstic personality, which constantly needs approval and love. That's the root cause of most with that personality disorder.
> 
> I object to any aid going to Gaza until Hamas is wiped out. I hope Israel keeps rooting them out of that land. I hope most die because they are terrorists.
> 
> What will be interesting to see how the liberal media reports the new announcement that Israel has rejected Kerry's ceasefire proposal because they would be required to stop finding and eliminating tunnels during the ceasefire. The liberal media is silent on Hamas rejecting a ceasefire numerous times. The media are hypocrites.


Obama has infiltrated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This poor kitty in Manitoba has a bird feeder stuck on his head. People have tried to catch him to get it off but he keeps running away. I hope they catch Butterscotch soon


Oh poor kitty. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the sweater coat is done, just have the yoke and borders to finish. But it's been hot most days and I haven't wanted anything big in my lap. Please show us your socks too.


That is good you have already started. It is too hot to have big projects during the summer. 
I will show the socks when I am finished. Maybe be awhile. My 2 grandboys and dd is coming next week. We are going to have a birthday party for our 11 soon to be 12 gs next door. There will be alot of fishing swimming and so much fun next week I won't be able to knit. 
That is my youngest gs in my avatar pic. Isn't he a doll!He is a mess as you can see.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is from our ex football coach for the Arkansas Razorbacks. 
Two Americas  by Lou Holtz

The Democrats are right, there are two Americas. The America that works, and the America that doesnt. The America that contributes, and the America that doesnt. Its not the haves and the have not's, its the dos and the don'ts. Some people do their duty as Americans, obey the law, support themselves, contribute to society, and others don't. Thats the divide in America. Its not about income inequality, its about civic irresponsibility. Its about a political party that preaches hatred, greed and victimization in order to win elective office. Its about a political party that loves power more than it loves its country. Thats not invective, thats truth, and its about time someone said it.

The politics of envy was on proud display a couple weeks ago when President Obama pledged the rest of his term to fighting income inequality. He noted that some people make more than other people, that some people have higher incomes than others, and he says thats not just. That is the rationale of thievery. The other guy has it, you want it, Obama will take it for you. Vote Democrat. That is the philosophy that produced Detroit. It is the electoral philosophy that is destroying America. It conceals a fundamental deviation from American values and common sense because it ends up not benefiting the people who support it, but a betrayal. The Democrats have not empowered their followers, they have enslaved them in a culture of dependence and entitlement, of victim-hood and anger instead of ability and hope. The president premise that you reduce income inequality by debasing the successful seeks to deny the successful the consequences of their choices and spare the unsuccessful the consequences of their choices. Because, by and large, income variations in society is a result of different choices leading to different consequences. Those who choose wisely and responsibility have a far greater likelihood of success, while those who choose foolishly and irresponsibly have a far greater likelihood of failure Success and failure usually manifest themselves in personal and family income. You choose to drop out of high school or to skip college  and you are apt to have a different outcome than someone who gets a diploma and pushes on with purposeful education. You have your children out of wedlock and life is apt to take one course; you have them within a marriage and life is apt to take another course. Most often in life our destination is determined by the course we take.

It is not inequality Barack Obama intends to take away, it is freedom. The freedom to succeed, and the freedom to fail. There is no true option for success if there is no true option for failure. The pursuit of happiness means a whole lot less when you face the punitive hand of government if your pursuit brings you more happiness than the other guy. Even if the other guy sat on his arse and did nothing. Even if the other guy made a lifetimes worth of asinine and short sighted decisions.

Barack Obama and the Democrats preach equality of outcome as a right, while completely ignoring inequality of effort. The simple Law of the Harvest  as ye sow, so shall ye reap  is sometimes applied as, The harder you work, the more you get." Obama would turn that upside down. Those who achieve are to be punished as enemies of society and those who fail are to be rewarded as wards of society. Entitlement will replace effort as the key to upward mobility in American society if Barack Obama gets his way. He seeks a lowest common denominator society in which the government besieges the successful and productive to foster equality through mediocrity. He and his party speak of two Americas, and their grip on power is based on using the votes of one to sap the productivity of the other. America is not divided by the differences in our outcomes, it is divided by the differences in our efforts.

It is a false philosophy to say one mans success comes about unavoidably as the result of another mans victimization. What Obama offered was not a solution, but a separatism. He fomented division and strife, pitted one set of Americans against another for his own political benefit. Thats what socialists offer. Marxist class warfare wrapped up with a bow. Two Americas, coming closer each day to proving the truth to Lincolns maxim that a house divided against itself cannot stand. "Life is ten percent what happens to you and ninety percent how you respond to it."

Leo "Lou" Holtz (born January 6, 1937) is a retired American football coach, and active sportscaster, author, and motivational speaker.
Woo Pigs Soooie. Love Lou Holts aways. We were upset when he left. Glad he is one of the good guys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I thought there was a different test other than the finger but this ACI or whatever is done every 3 months but more often in the beginning stages of type 2 diabetes & nurse said it must be done on the finger with a cut. That thing hurts especially on my bony finger. Next time I'll tell her to use another finger.
> 
> I had list another 2 lbs so that is good as these new pills for the stomach I don't know if it is time to eat or take another pill! I'm on 5 new pills daily? I'm taking so many pills that I told my Dr that if I died they would only find pills in my stomach if I died not food!


Is that 10lbs now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> What was Wombat's crime that so many of you are sitting in judgement of her?


Go back and look at her posts and you will see.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go back and look at her posts and you will see.


I read them in real time but I am still not understanding what the crime is. She wrote like everyone else writes on either side.

Bumps- your GS is a super doll. Lucky lady to have so many gkids.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is from our ex football coach for the Arkansas Razorbacks.
> Two Americas  by Lou Holtz
> 
> The Democrats are right, there are two Americas. The America that works, and the America that doesnt. The America that contributes, and the America that doesnt. Its not the haves and the have not's, its the dos and the don'ts. Some people do their duty as Americans, obey the law, support themselves, contribute to society, and others don't. Thats the divide in America. Its not about income inequality, its about civic irresponsibility. Its about a political party that preaches hatred, greed and victimization in order to win elective office. Its about a political party that loves power more than it loves its country. Thats not invective, thats truth, and its about time someone said it.
> ...


This is great. So very, very true. Thanks CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> What was Wombat's crime that so many of you are sitting in judgement of her?


I think you're looking in the wrong direction when you say "sitting in judgement" - that was a role Wombat chose to take upon herself.

Contrary to what your friends say, we do have diversity of opinions on this thread, but it rarely gets nasty because we don't turn it into personal attacks or drag out the discussion to score points. We're friends that choose to socialize, not the debating team looking to win a competition.

A while ago, Wombat told a story and seemed to have a problem with some of us having a different perspective. From there, she went to other threads as well as this one and made hurtful, personal comments. She set herself up as the judge of our motivations, morals and character. It seems she wants to continue along that path and we don't want to deal with that type of behaviour on this thread.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you're looking in the wrong direction when you say "sitting in judgement" - that was a role Wombat chose to take upon herself.
> 
> Contrary to what your friends say, we do have diversity of opinions on this thread, but it rarely gets nasty because we don't turn it into personal attacks or drag out the discussion to score points. We're friends that choose to socialize, not the debating team looking to win a competition.
> 
> A while ago, Wombat told a story and seemed to have a problem with some of us having a different perspective. From there, she went to other threads as well as this one and made hurtful, personal comments. She set herself up as the judge of our motivations, morals and character. It seems she wants to continue along that path and we don't want to deal with that type of behaviour on this thread.


Interesting. But KGP is also a bit of a loose cannon today. How is that different? Thanks for the response.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm glad you told us what you're working on. My curiosity got the best of me when visiting, so I looked at your pattern books and yarn collection but couldn't figure out your project.
> 
> I'm looking at the gorgeous yarn you gave me and that I bought that is on my desk as I type this.
> 
> I have too many WIPs so I cannot start anything with them yet.


The yarn piled by my rocking chair is definitely an odd collection. Except for the sweater coat, I haven't decided what most of it is going to be either :roll: Lucky for me that DH is patient and usually manages to turn a blind eye to it.

I'm still planning to send you a few patterns that might interest you and of course there's lots on rav too. I started through the pattern directory on the lap top and have more than 500 files and then there is the desktop, rav, boookmarks and hard copies 

I'll never be able to do them all


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good you have already started. It is too hot to have big projects during the summer.
> I will show the socks when I am finished. Maybe be awhile. My 2 grandboys and dd is coming next week. We are going to have a birthday party for our 11 soon to be 12 gs next door. There will be alot of fishing swimming and so much fun next week I won't be able to knit.
> That is my youngest gs in my avatar pic. Isn't he a doll!He is a mess as you can see.


What beach is this?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Joan Rivers went on quite a rant yesterday. I don`t like her very much, but in this issue of Israel/Palenstine she is spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Next time you decide the finger.
> 
> My mother was on a lot of medication most of her life. Whenever we traveled, she had a small train case (I think that was the name of the piece of luggage) that was filled with her medications. It was my job to keep track of that case after it was left behind once. We had to turn around and back track 2 hours to retrieve the case. My father was not at all pleased. After taking all of her medication, I'm surprised my mother had any room for food in her stomach.


That's a lot for a family to worry about Solo; sorry your Mom needed all those meds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> What beach is this?


Destin, Florida. Emerald Coast. White sand.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good you have already started. It is too hot to have big projects during the summer.
> I will show the socks when I am finished. Maybe be awhile. My 2 grandboys and dd is coming next week. We are going to have a birthday party for our 11 soon to be 12 gs next door. There will be alot of fishing swimming and so much fun next week I won't be able to knit.
> That is my youngest gs in my avatar pic. Isn't he a doll!He is a mess as you can see.


He's sooo adorable CB! Looks like he was having a great time at the beach too. Nice that your dd is coming down so the kids can celebrate the birthday together and let the cousins have time for fun (and mischief). Isn't this little guy the singer that wanted the stage? Maybe he will sing a Happy Birthday solo for his cousin.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good grief, what is dropping more today? 
0`s approval rating 39.% or the stock market? down 123 points
http://www.gallup.com/poll/113980/Gallup-Daily-Obama-Job-Approval.aspx
He don`t care he`s out doing what he does best....spending tax payer money on trips or golf.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is from our ex football coach for the Arkansas Razorbacks.
> Two Americas  by Lou Holtz
> 
> The Democrats are right, there are two Americas. The America that works, and the America that doesnt. The America that contributes, and the America that doesnt. Its not the haves and the have not's, its the dos and the don'ts. Some people do their duty as Americans, obey the law, support themselves, contribute to society, and others don't. Thats the divide in America. Its not about income inequality, its about civic irresponsibility. Its about a political party that preaches hatred, greed and victimization in order to win elective office. Its about a political party that loves power more than it loves its country. Thats not invective, thats truth, and its about time someone said it.
> ...


Another great explanation of why socialism doesn't work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Interesting. But KGP is also a bit of a loose cannon today. How is that different? Thanks for the response.


 :?:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :?:


I was led to believe that Wombat got too angry and insulting and so was asked to leave. KPG seemed like she was angry and therefore insulting today. I was asking why are you angry at one and not the other. Your rules are confusing here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that 10lbs now?


Yes, according to the scales as I cannot snack like I did.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was led to believe that Wombat got too angry and insulting and so was asked to leave. KPG seemed like she was angry and therefore insulting today. I was asking why are you angry at one and not the other. Your rules are confusing here.


Just let this drop as if you cannot tell the difference between the two--you need better glasses!

We don't have rules just true friendships & if someone picks on one of us, you just picked on all of us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's sooo adorable CB! Looks like he was having a great time at the beach too. Nice that your dd is coming down so the kids can celebrate the birthday together and let the cousins have time for fun (and mischief). Isn't this little guy the singer that wanted the stage? Maybe he will sing a Happy Birthday solo for his cousin.


Yes he is the one. Ha I had forgotten about him wanting a stage.
My dd bought someone she knew a stove . He has the box in the den and says it is his church. He had them cut a cross in the door. I call him the rotten boy.I am sure he will love to sing Happy Birthday to his cousin. Thanks he is adorable. He takes after my youngest son. Even named after him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, according to the scales as I cannot snack like I did.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just let this drop as if you cannot tell the difference between the two--you need better glasses!
> 
> We don't have rules just true friendships & if someone picks on one of us, you just picked on all of us.


Hi Janeeee. How is your summer going? Your gardens must be at their height. All is well in NYC.

I like the motto: One for All and All for One.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Destin, Florida. Emerald Coast. White sand.


Thanks CB.....as I type this I'm looking at the Gulf Coast - St. George Island, Florida - can see the ocean out my window...beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just let this drop as if you cannot tell the difference between the two--you need better glasses!
> 
> We don't have rules just true friendships & if someone picks on one of us, you just picked on all of us.


Janeway, I live what you wrote. We have a strong positive, loving support system here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks CB.....as I type this I'm looking at the Gulf Coast - St. George Island, Florida - can see the ocean out my window...beautiful!


Wonderful! How long are you there for?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Wonderful! How long are you there for?


Been here a week, home tomorrow....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks CB.....as I type this I'm looking at the Gulf Coast - St. George Island, Florida - can see the ocean out my window...beautiful!


Really? Enjoy yourself. Wish I was with ya. :-D Run your toes thru the sand for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:


Triplets - I'm Myrtle, too. This myrtle is home from Alabama - long day - 7 hours from Alabama daughter's to Tennessee daughter's, then two hours home.

I wasn't too tickled about being Myrtle, until I saw I was in good company!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I was led to believe that Wombat got too angry and insulting and so was asked to leave. KPG seemed like she was angry and therefore insulting today. I was asking why are you angry at one and not the other. Your rules are confusing here.


Maybe you're playing word games with me? KPG hasn't attacked anyone here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just let this drop as if you cannot tell the difference between the two--you need better glasses!
> 
> We don't have rules just true friendships & if someone picks on one of us, you just picked on all of us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is the one. Ha I had forgotten about him wanting a stage.
> My dd bought someone she knew a stove . He has the box in the den and says it is his church. He had them cut a cross in the door. I call him the rotten boy.I am sure he will love to sing Happy Birthday to his cousin. Thanks he is adorable. He takes after my youngest son. Even named after him.


Lucky you! You're in for a fun week with the kids - big and little. Enjoy! Hope he has a song for grandma too!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Morris's reference to Obama's father was spot on and is found in Obama's own writings. His father was not a Muslim in practice, but he was born a Muslim and was raised a Muslim. He had that bias as does his son, our president. The president was not born Muslim, but was raised Muslim, and his bias is a sick need to recognize and embrace the father that had no use for him. I can see the small child's father-need in much of Obama's Narcisstic personality, which constantly needs approval and love. That's the root cause of most with that personality disorder.
> 
> I object to any aid going to Gaza until Hamas is wiped out. I hope Israel keeps rooting them out of that land. I hope most die because they are terrorists.
> 
> What will be interesting to see how the liberal media reports the new announcement that Israel has rejected Kerry's ceasefire proposal because they would be required to stop finding and eliminating tunnels during the ceasefire. The liberal media is silent on Hamas rejecting a ceasefire numerous times. The media are hypocrites.


What Knit crazy said!

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Triplets - I'm Myrtle, too. This myrtle is home from Alabama - long day - 7 hours from Alabama daughter's to Tennessee daughter's, then two hours home.
> 
> I wasn't too tickled about being Myrtle, until I saw I was in good company!


You're in good company, we ended up with a few Myrtles! You sound tired, but I bet you had a great time with the grands and your daughters. What were the highlights?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is the one. Ha I had forgotten about him wanting a stage.
> My dd bought someone she knew a stove . He has the box in the den and says it is his church. He had them cut a cross in the door. I call him the rotten boy.I am sure he will love to sing Happy Birthday to his cousin. Thanks he is adorable. He takes after my youngest son. Even named after him.


CB - your GS is adorable and looks to be a barrel of laughs...is that a head of curly locks?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Triplets - I'm Myrtle, too. This myrtle is home from Alabama - long day - 7 hours from Alabama daughter's to Tennessee daughter's, then two hours home.
> 
> I wasn't too tickled about being Myrtle, until I saw I was in good company!


Hey Bon! How was your trip? Sounds like you maybe a little tired.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks CB.....as I type this I'm looking at the Gulf Coast - St. George Island, Florida - can see the ocean out my window...beautiful!


I've heard there are beautiful beaches there...are you a beach bum?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Triplets - I'm Myrtle, too. This myrtle is home from Alabama - long day - 7 hours from Alabama daughter's to Tennessee daughter's, then two hours home.
> 
> I wasn't too tickled about being Myrtle, until I saw I was in good company!


Welcome home, Bon...good to see you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB - your GS is adorable and looks to be a barrel of laughs...is that a head of curly locks?


Thanks . Yes very curly. Everyone loves his hair. Family trait on my side.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB - your GS is adorable and looks to be a barrel of laughs...is that a head of curly locks?


Thanks . Yes very curly. Everyone loves his hair. Family trait on my side.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was led to believe that Wombat got too angry and insulting and so was asked to leave. KPG seemed like she was angry and therefore insulting today. I was asking why are you angry at one and not the other. Your rules are confusing here.


SQM...there's nothing confusing going on here.

We don't attack one another on this thread. When one of us seems to be in a sour mood we let it ride for a little while and let the person get over it. Wombat turned sour on several occasions and never did get over it; in fact, the more time we gave her to vent the worse she got. The more we tried to help her to calm down the angrier she became. She disparaged D&P in general and was more than just rude to some individuals in particular. None of her behavior was appropriate or justified. For some reason she just wants to be angry. You'll have to ask her why that is.

As far as KPG is concerned, please know that it started with your comment about emoticons and KPG explained that she didn't need them to express _herself_ as she felt it was the lazy thing for _her_ to do. Somehow Nature'sChampion took offense at that and began lecturing KPG and within minutes everyone on WOW came against her in one way or another.

10 people ganging up on 1 person and the 1 person defends herself admirably and you call that 1 person the culprit? That is typical behavior coming from the Libs.

When you come to D&P you might get one or two of us who don't like you're being here and they'll comment on it, but you have never had the whole thread attack you all at once. Never! We just don't practice that kind of gang mentality here.

I think the difference is perfectly clear!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

" and you call that 1 person the culprit?"

I never called her the culprit. You have my quote.

I understand your policy - it is fine to act badly on any other thread but here. 

Let me scratch my head a bit about that.

Maybe the 'you' in your post is the royal 'you' and not the common 'me'. 

Let me scratch my head a bit about that.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> " and you call that 1 person the culprit?"
> 
> I never called her the culprit. You have my quote.
> 
> ...


Enough, SQM, you obfuscate and I don't.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

No I am trying for clarity. 

I guess following your rules, I can act well toward the FFs here but on any other site I can behave badly. I can play roller derby. 

Fair enough. I like your rule. I will encourage the progressives to adopt this rule also.

Except when it involves Israel. Then I will encourage good will everywhere.

Thanks Ger. I am getting sleepy, getting sleepy, getting....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

What a week, but jut annoying not tragic. My cap fell off my tooth, sent to a specialist to have a root canal, couldn't do the root canal because of too much calcium in my tooth, going to get it pulled and a bridge made. But I did have a great time on the Interweave, Craftsy and Herrschners sites to ease the pain. I finally found a crochet pattern that is fairly simple that I want to do. It is an afghan with stars and stripes for my son's Christmas present. My friend is going to help me, and going to keep it at her home so it will remain a secret. Then found two afghan projects, one for my daughter and one for my other son. So they should be arriving soon, with hopefully plenty of time to work on them. Finished my curtain for my kitchen, now doing one for the back door (more for decoration on the top, the dog door is on the bottom.) Did some plying and spinning. Got some very needed rain. So life is wonderful.

Anyone see Watter's World last night? If it wasn't so pathetic it would have been funny. College kids from liberal schools not knowing who we fought in the American Revolution. Or who won the War of Northern Aggression (for all you elitists libs that would be the Civil War) and the idiots from the University of Maryland thought the South.

Hope my friends have a great day


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> What a week, but jut annoying not tragic. My cap fell off my tooth, sent to a specialist to have a root canal, couldn't do the root canal because of too much calcium in my tooth, going to get it pulled and a bridge made. But I did have a great time on the Interweave, Craftsy and Herrschners sites to ease the pain. I finally found a crochet pattern that is fairly simple that I want to do. It is an afghan with stars and stripes for my son's Christmas present. My friend is going to help me, and going to keep it at her home so it will remain a secret. Then found two afghan projects, one for my daughter and one for my other son. So they should be arriving soon, with hopefully plenty of time to work on them. Finished my curtain for my kitchen, now doing one for the back door (more for decoration on the top, the dog door is on the bottom.) Did some plying and spinning. Got some very needed rain. So life is wonderful.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your tooth. I shatter at the thought of me going to the dentist...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> No I am trying for clarity.
> 
> I guess following your rules, I can act well toward the FFs here but on any other site I can behave badly. I can play roller derby.
> 
> ...


SQM, please stop acting like you don't understand. We do things here the same as what you have attempted to do on Neutral Bridges.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> SQM, please stop acting like you don't understand. We do things here the same as what you have attempted to do on Neutral Bridges.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> What a week, but jut annoying not tragic. My cap fell off my tooth, sent to a specialist to have a root canal, couldn't do the root canal because of too much calcium in my tooth, going to get it pulled and a bridge made. But I did have a great time on the Interweave, Craftsy and Herrschners sites to ease the pain. I finally found a crochet pattern that is fairly simple that I want to do. It is an afghan with stars and stripes for my son's Christmas present. My friend is going to help me, and going to keep it at her home so it will remain a secret. Then found two afghan projects, one for my daughter and one for my other son. So they should be arriving soon, with hopefully plenty of time to work on them. Finished my curtain for my kitchen, now doing one for the back door (more for decoration on the top, the dog door is on the bottom.) Did some plying and spinning. Got some very needed rain. So life is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Hi Lakes. I hope all of your friends have a good day, too. Sorry about your teeth. I guess as we age, we can expect losing them. I read somewhere that once an elephant loses its teeth, it is curtains. The War of Northern Aggression! What a name. When I was in Virginia touring, I know they referred to the Civil War as something else but I cannot for the life of my teeth remember what it was. I like your name. And as a Yankee for over a hundred years, I am proud the North was aggressive enough to fight against slavery. I understand the Confederates were great warriors but they lost to the manufacturing states which had access to better munitions. Cotton was not going to win any war.

Very impressed that you spin. What gizmo is the best one to use to learn? A drop spindle or is that only for the young and hearty?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> No I am trying for clarity.
> 
> I guess following your rules, I can act well toward the FFs here but on any other site I can behave badly. I can play roller derby.
> 
> ...


You do not have to encourage the progressives to adopt the rule. They and you have been doing the same thing since day one. The hint you put on yesterday about yiddish and KPG? Would have been better to just use names as to play games.
Yes I read what all of you write on the three or four sites you have claimed. unlike one of yours who claims not to read our one site and then proves it by quoteing what has been said.
We do not now invade LOL, so why the need to drop into our 
one site? Because we Conservatives do not like what is happening to Israel? From what I have read your group have adopted the same stance. 
Why do you feel the need to egg on and ask why when I know you have a mind and can tell what is posted. I do not consider you a person who is dumb. 
Then you and yours who do the same thing as we do, yes both sides feel the need to say that only we do it and you and yours are the innocent babes.
It seems to me that your side has adopted my Step sisters stance, There are two sides to every story. Your side, and no one elses. Yes I was told this by SS. There are two sides to every story. But only hers can be told and is the right one. Do not dare to tell my side. It reminds me of your group over there

Your darn right I am ranting. I have seen and had enough of it in my so called family. I have had enough of seeing it on here.
I come here to just have a normal moment, with out all the haggling. I have friends and family who understand what it means. I also have women and man who come here that want to share life and what and how they feel. I don't want to hear any more of the the ganging up that is done over there, then brought over here. Stop with the game. There are no points given out to who can say the best slam, As has been said here already.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> What a week, but jut annoying not tragic. My cap fell off my tooth, sent to a specialist to have a root canal, couldn't do the root canal because of too much calcium in my tooth, going to get it pulled and a bridge made. But I did have a great time on the Interweave, Craftsy and Herrschners sites to ease the pain. I finally found a crochet pattern that is fairly simple that I want to do. It is an afghan with stars and stripes for my son's Christmas present. My friend is going to help me, and going to keep it at her home so it will remain a secret. Then found two afghan projects, one for my daughter and one for my other son. So they should be arriving soon, with hopefully plenty of time to work on them. Finished my curtain for my kitchen, now doing one for the back door (more for decoration on the top, the dog door is on the bottom.) Did some plying and spinning. Got some very needed rain. So life is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the tooth, not fun.
I saw Water's world last night talk about dumbing down of our young people. Wow they really seem to not have a grip on what is happening or happen in this country.

I saw one over there who has the knowledge to proclaim to be an expert on ever craft there is. Feels the need to say you have no talent. I found it amazing from a person that can't post enough of her accomplishments on all most ever site on KP. 
I wonder when she will post her ability to clean card and dye her own yarn? That should be the next phase of her many many over the top accomplishments. 
By the way if I can learn to crochet know you will and go beyond what I could every do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you tell I am in a yucky mood. The world keeps spinning and I want to yell stop let me off here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can you tell I am in a yucky mood. The world keeps spinning and I want to yell stop let me off here.


Sorry about your mood. I hope as the day progresses, you will cheer up.

What trouble have I caused here? Whatever little bashing I do, I do it elsewhere. I like the analogy of this site compared to bridges and I respect that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks . Yes very curly. Everyone loves his hair. Family trait on my side.


Well, we must see your hair so have some take a picture.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sorry about your mood. I hope as the day progresses, you will cheer up.
> 
> What trouble have I caused here? Whatever little bashing I do, I do it elsewhere. I like the analogy of this site compared to bridges and I respect that.


If you want to stay among us then don't bad mouth any of us. We do have difference but we don't jump down their throats as they are allowed to their opinions. We say we don't agree in a nice way then let it drop.

Lovethelake, KPG, CB, & Yarnie have been my friends from the first with the others following soon after as we moved here to D &P's. Some stay then aren't very active on KP. Karveer was insulted horribly by some of your friends. He is one of our friends but has been busy lately with the things of summer.

I don't go to other angry sites as I'm not stupid & don't want others especially Democrats telling me this constantly.

I may not be right about everything, but for me it is right the way I believe especially with my religion!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> What a week, but jut annoying not tragic. My cap fell off my tooth, sent to a specialist to have a root canal, couldn't do the root canal because of too much calcium in my tooth, going to get it pulled and a bridge made. But I did have a great time on the Interweave, Craftsy and Herrschners sites to ease the pain. I finally found a crochet pattern that is fairly simple that I want to do. It is an afghan with stars and stripes for my son's Christmas present. My friend is going to help me, and going to keep it at her home so it will remain a secret. Then found two afghan projects, one for my daughter and one for my other son. So they should be arriving soon, with hopefully plenty of time to work on them. Finished my curtain for my kitchen, now doing one for the back door (more for decoration on the top, the dog door is on the bottom.) Did some plying and spinning. Got some very needed rain. So life is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your tooth, very frustrating for you. 3 afghans will keep you busy and I think you'll catch on to crochet pretty quickly. Would love to see more of your handspun.

Hope you have a great day too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You may know that I seldom venture onto WOW or LOLL, so I am blissfully unaware of the arguments that take place on there. 

Before I went away, a couple of people mentioned having friends who basically broke off their friendships.

I've had a similar situation on KP, and I was very hurt - a few weeks ago - and lately the posts on Denim keep reminding me that I am not completely a part of the group. I'm an adult, and I know we can't all be liked by everyone. However, there has been just the slightest change on Denim, and I am reminded often of this rejection. I'll have to regroup and figure out how to handle it. I don't want to act - or feel - like the ten-year old who wasn't chosen for the team. Until I find my "big girl pants," as they say, I'm going to try to keep my distance a little.

Thanks to those who asked about my trip. It was fun. CB, I hope you're enjoying your little ones. Yarnie, I've been away all week - I see you're back, I know we're all glad about that. LTL, so sorry about the tooth - dental work isn't fun.

Take care. I'm off to figure this out. Best wishes to this great group of friends.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> If you want to stay among us then don't bad mouth any of us. We do have difference but we don't jump down their throats as they are allowed to their opinions. We say we don't agree in a nice way then let it drop.
> 
> Lovethelake, KPG, CB, & Yarnie have been my friends from the first with the others following soon after as we moved here to D &P's. Some stay then aren't very active on KP. Karveer was insulted horribly by some of your friends. He is one of our friends but has been busy lately with the things of summer.
> 
> ...


Jane - when have I ever bad-mouthed you? In fact, I thought I was quite supportive of you early on when I discovered the political sites and the ladies were ganging up on you. I am me and please do not lump me in with all the others whom you feel treated you less than well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can you tell I am in a yucky mood. The world keeps spinning and I want to yell stop let me off here.


So sorry that you're still having rough days with the steps. Time to put a little more laughter and silliness here to give all of us a break.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that you're still having rough days with the steps. Time to put a little more laughter and silliness here to give all of us a break.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We rented "Heaven" is Real last night and watched it with 2 grands. Good movie .But I was dismayed at the daddy in the film. So many people go to church play a part but never know the real Jesus. I know churches are full of people like the daddy and mama. Only going by the Book but not know that Jesus is real. I am thankful I am not one of them Just because you attend church doesn't make you a Christian. Knowing Jesus and accepting Him as your Savior is what makes Him real. I guess I am like the little boy. I believe and accept Jesus for who He really is. The Son of God and my Savior. My motto is I believe. Thankful I am a child of God.
Yarnie I am sorry life is slamming your right now. Your Rock is your foundation not sinking sand.
LTL I am glad things are better for you. Hate loosing a tooth. I have heard that you lose a tooth for every child you carry. Hope that is wrong. 
Bon glad you are back home. Sit down for a few minutes and take a breath.
WCK I hope you do a wonderful business today. Thanks for the cheering up with your pix. 
Janie prayers for you and problems of life.
Sqm ,Israel &#1497;&#1513;&#1512;&#1488;&#1500; is the winner. Always!
Everyone else enjoy the day the Lord has made.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is the list for the book Not Cool by Greg Gutfeld. Jokim has it now, and she'll send to Thumper, and so on. You might want to copy this list so you won't have to search for the person you should send it to.

Thanks for starting all this, Yarnie - and for providing the book!

Yarnie 
Bonnie
Jokim
Thumper
Country Bumpkins
Luke Lucy
Knit Crazy
Lovethelake


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Published on Nov 8, 2013

We love this song so much.

Life gets tough, and times get hard
It's hard to find the truth in all the lies

If you're tired of wondering why
Your heart isn't healing
And nothing feels like home
Cause you're lost and alone just screaming at the sky

When you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus
There is power in the name
The name of Jesus
If the words won't come
Cause you're to afraid to pray
Just say Jesus

Whisper it now, or shout it out
However it comes out, He hears your cry
Out of nowhere He will come, you got to believe it
He will rescue you
Just call out to the Way, The Truth, The Light

When you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus
There is power in the name
The name of Jesus
If the words won't come
Cause you're to afraid to pray
There is just one name
Strong enough to save
There is just one name
There is just one name
Jesus

When you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus
There's still power in the name
The name of Jesus
If the words wont come
Cause you're to afraid to pray
If the words wont come
And you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that you're still having rough days with the steps. Time to put a little more laughter and silliness here to give all of us a break.


Hello D&P, My Mother from Ohio is coming for a visit, my GD is coming for a couple weeks. I will be taking them home to OH in Aug. I also have company coming to stay for a few days to attend a class reunion in Aug. So I will be busy. It's all good. I very seldom have the time for posting and following our thread, I usually only read the last page or two, now I may not have time for that. Miss all of you. 
WCK... I would like to add to the silliness and laughter if I may, and while doing that I can delete some of the pics I have stored.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Published on Nov 8, 2013

We love this song so much.

Life gets tough, and times get hard
It's hard to find the truth in all the lies

If you're tired of wondering why
Your heart isn't healing
And nothing feels like home
Cause you're lost and alone just screaming at the sky

When you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus
There is power in the name
The name of Jesus
If the words won't come
Cause you're to afraid to pray
Just say Jesus

Whisper it now, or shout it out
However it comes out, He hears your cry
Out of nowhere He will come, you got to believe it
He will rescue you
Just call out to the Way, The Truth, The Light

When you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus
There is power in the name
The name of Jesus
If the words won't come
Cause you're to afraid to pray
There is just one name
Strong enough to save
There is just one name
There is just one name
Jesus

When you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus
There's still power in the name
The name of Jesus
If the words wont come
Cause you're to afraid to pray
If the words wont come
And you don't know what to say
Just say Jesus


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

smore


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

smore


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello D&P, My Mother from Ohio is coming for a visit, my GD is coming for a couple weeks. I will be taking them home to OH in Aug. I also have company coming to stay for a few days to attend a class reunion in Aug. So I will be busy. It's all good. I very seldom have the time for posting and following our thread, I usually only read the last page or two, now I may not have time for that. Miss all of you.
> WCK... I would like to add to the silliness and laughter if I may, and while doing that I can delete some of the pics I have stored.


Gali enjoy your mother and gd.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Next time you decide the finger.
> 
> My mother was on a lot of medication most of her life. Whenever we traveled, she had a small train case (I think that was the name of the piece of luggage) that was filled with her medications. It was my job to keep track of that case after it was left behind once. We had to turn around and back track 2 hours to retrieve the case. My father was not at all pleased. After taking all of her medication, I'm surprised my mother had any room for food in her stomach.


Janie and Solo; I'm feeling so very sad for all the medication you and your mom need(ed) to live. It is a reminder to me how very precious life is and to live it to the fullest while I can. If we're blessed with good health, we shouldn't take it ever for granted.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

and again if I may


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Joan Rivers went on quite a rant yesterday. I don`t like her very much, but in this issue of Israel/Palenstine she is spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gali enjoy your mother and gd.


Thank you CB, hope you are enjoying family and summer.
I better go freshen up the bedrooms and bathrooms. Talk later.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Many problems/allergies are being reported about fake nails lately since the switch to the gel type nail. I've also been reading lately about allergies caused from hair dye. The allergies can develop after years of using the dyes and can range from a rash to being life threatening. Patients that have ignored any signs found that after each dye job, their reaction(s) were harsher. Something to be aware of for you ladies that dye your hair.


Good advice Solo. I have had a rash-like area on one arm that I originally thought was poison ivy. Then I thought it was a heat rash and then a skin condition. It still exists. Now, I'm wondering if it is a reaction to a new hair dye.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, we must see your hair so have some take a picture.


I second the motion...we must see the back of _your_ head!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If you want to stay among us then don't bad mouth any of us. We do have difference but we don't jump down their throats as they are allowed to their opinions. We say we don't agree in a nice way then let it drop.
> 
> Lovethelake, KPG, CB, & Yarnie have been my friends from the first with the others following soon after as we moved here to D &P's. Some stay then aren't very active on KP. Karveer was insulted horribly by some of your friends. He is one of our friends but has been busy lately with the things of summer.
> 
> ...


Have a blessed and safe journey Janie!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> There is no hope that I would endorse a conservative agenda but I will stand with the Reps. for now with their support of Israel.
> 
> Since you are so adamant about answering direct questions, why haven't you told me what Wombat's crimes were to get such a hostile response from many of you?


I'll simply remind you that most Repubs have always stood in support of Israel. Until Obama, so has the USA govt.

I believe I succinctly and politely responded to Wombat's accusations to me (and some others) on this thread. My words were not hostile, and it is your word 'crimes' not mine. I cannot explain what you are thinking.

You have a close relationship with Wombat, so why don't you discuss your questions with her?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here is the list for the book Not Cool by Greg Gutfeld. Jokim has it now, and she'll send to Thumper, and so on. You might want to copy this list so you won't have to search for the person you should send it to.
> 
> Thanks for starting all this, Yarnie - and for providing the book!
> 
> ...


I want to be included...so I'll add myself after LtL if thats okay with everyone.

Yarnie 
Bonnie
Jokim
Thumper
Country Bumpkins
Luke Lucy
Knit Crazy
Lovethelake
Gerslay


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good you have already started. It is too hot to have big projects during the summer.
> I will show the socks when I am finished. Maybe be awhile. My 2 grandboys and dd is coming next week. We are going to have a birthday party for our 11 soon to be 12 gs next door. There will be alot of fishing swimming and so much fun next week I won't be able to knit.
> That is my youngest gs in my avatar pic. Isn't he a doll!He is a mess as you can see.


He is a mess (talkin' Southern), and so adorable!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is from our ex football coach for the Arkansas Razorbacks.
> Two Americas  by Lou Holtz
> 
> The Democrats are right, there are two Americas. The America that works, and the America that doesnt. The America that contributes, and the America that doesnt. Its not the haves and the have not's, its the dos and the don'ts. Some people do their duty as Americans, obey the law, support themselves, contribute to society, and others don't. Thats the divide in America. Its not about income inequality, its about civic irresponsibility. Its about a political party that preaches hatred, greed and victimization in order to win elective office. Its about a political party that loves power more than it loves its country. Thats not invective, thats truth, and its about time someone said it.
> ...


Amen, Amen and Amen.

Lou Holtz was an incredible coach and is an incredible patriot and man. I've always like him too, CB. Thanks for sharing his article - he tells it straight and true.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you're looking in the wrong direction when you say "sitting in judgement" - that was a role Wombat chose to take upon herself.
> 
> Contrary to what your friends say, we do have diversity of opinions on this thread, but it rarely gets nasty because we don't turn it into personal attacks or drag out the discussion to score points. We're friends that choose to socialize, not the debating team looking to win a competition.
> 
> A while ago, Wombat told a story and seemed to have a problem with some of us having a different perspective. From there, she went to other threads as well as this one and made hurtful, personal comments. She set herself up as the judge of our motivations, morals and character. It seems she wants to continue along that path and we don't want to deal with that type of behaviour on this thread.


 :thumbup: I was somewhat surprised and disappointed on what transpired.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Interesting. But KGP is also a bit of a loose cannon today. How is that different? Thanks for the response.


Nothing different - the LWNs tell me I'm a loose cannon everyday. BOOM!

Ya want a 21 gun salute next?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The yarn piled by my rocking chair is definitely an odd collection. Except for the sweater coat, I haven't decided what most of it is going to be either :roll: Lucky for me that DH is patient and usually manages to turn a blind eye to it.
> 
> I'm still planning to send you a few patterns that might interest you and of course there's lots on rav too. I started through the pattern directory on the lap top and have more than 500 files and then there is the desktop, rav, boookmarks and hard copies
> 
> I'll never be able to do them all


WCK, please don't spend a lot of time searching for me. I have so many patterns that I've liked and saved, I should be able to find something suitable to what we discussed. Of course, I'll appreciate anything you present to me as well.

Interestingly, Mr. WCK and I discussed 'yarn stashes.' I'll have to keep to myself our conversation.   :XD:

I tried, I really did try! Mr. KPG is the same way in his understanding.

I couldn't understand any project you were working on. I only say the yarn in bags and lifted the book to see the pattern the page was turned to. I couldn't figure out what I saw.

Creative minds are alike; we are inspired by our lives, and most of our creations are first finished in our minds!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about the tooth, not fun.
> I saw Water's world last night talk about dumbing down of our young people. Wow they really seem to not have a grip on what is happening or happen in this country.
> 
> I saw one over there who has the knowledge to proclaim to be an expert on ever craft there is. Feels the need to say you have no talent. I found it amazing from a person that can't post enough of her accomplishments on all most ever site on KP.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good grief, what is dropping more today?
> 0`s approval rating 39.% or the stock market? down 123 points
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/113980/Gallup-Daily-Obama-Job-Approval.aspx
> He don`t care he`s out doing what he does best....spending tax payer money on trips or golf.


Nowadays, they sort of go hand in hand.

We're getting burnt on both ends.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Our campers (DD & SIL) have returned from a week away and will now be with us for another few weeks.

Our DD's birthday is tomorrow. We'll have ribs, and sweet potato fries, and cole slaw...and then later the requisite cake and ice cream. Lots of presents hiding all over the house for her to find. She has a fabulous sense of humor so I'm sure she'll make it a lot of fun!

Then we'll get ready for our annual trip in August -- this year its England, Ireland, and Scotland. I'm really excited about our visit to Scotland for the Military Tattoo! Its a two-week long humongous fesitval of bagpipe groups from all over the world and other music and dance groups too plus all kind of other activies. I can hardly wait to see it!

*Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo:*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Welcome home, Bon...good to see you!


Where's Bon? I missed her.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You may know that I seldom venture onto WOW or LOLL, so I am blissfully unaware of the arguments that take place on there.
> 
> Before I went away, a couple of people mentioned having friends who basically broke off their friendships.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying, Bon, and I wish you wouldn't go away but if you must, please hurry back and bring your great wit with you!
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL:


POTOMAC WATCH
The ObamaCare-IRS Nexus
The supposedly independent agency harassed the administration's political opponents and saved its health-care law.

By KIMBERLEY A. STRASSEL

One of the big questions out of the IRS targeting scandal is this: How can an agency that engaged in such political misconduct be trusted to implement ObamaCare? This week's Halbig v. Burwell ruling reminded us of the answer. It can't.

The D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals ruled in Halbig that the administration had illegally provided ObamaCare subsidies in 36 insurance exchanges run by the federal government. Yet it wasn't the "administration" as a whole that issued the lawless subsidy gift. It was the administration acting through its new, favorite enforcer: the IRS.

And it was entirely political. Democrats needed those subsidies. The party had assumed that dangling subsidies before the states would induce them to set up exchanges. When dozens instead refused, the White House was faced with the prospect that citizens in 36 statestwo-thirds of the countrywould be exposed to the full cost of ObamaCare's overpriced insurance. The backlash would have been horrific, potentially forcing Democrats to reopen the law, or even costing President Obama re-election.

The White House viewed it as imperative, therefore, that IRS bureaucrats ignore the law's text and come up with a politically helpful rule. The evidence shows that career officials at the IRS did indeed do as Treasury Department and Health and Human Services Department officials told them. This, despite the fact that the IRS is supposed to be insulated from political meddling.

We know this thanks to a largely overlooked joint investigation and February report by the House Oversight and Ways and Means committees into the history of the IRS subsidy rule. We know that in the late summer of 2010, after ObamaCare was signed into law, the IRS assembled a working groupmade up of career IRS and Treasury employeesto develop regulations around ObamaCare subsidies. And we know that this working group initially decided to follow the text of the law. An early draft of its rule about subsidies explained that they were for "Exchanges established by the State."

Yet in March 2011, Emily McMahon, the acting assistant secretary for tax policy at the Treasury Department (a political hire), saw a news article that noted a growing legal focus on the meaning of that text. She forwarded it to the working group, which in turn decided to elevate the issueaccording to Congress's reportto "senior IRS and Treasury officials." The office of the IRS chief counselone of two positions appointed by the presidentdrafted a memo telling the group that it should read the text to mean that everyone, in every exchange, got subsidies. At some point between March 10 and March 15, 2011, the reference to "Exchanges established by the State" disappeared from the draft rule.

Emails viewed by congressional investigators nonetheless showed that Treasury and the IRS remained worried they were breaking the law. An email exchange between Treasury employees in the spring of 2011 expressed concern that they had no statutory authority to deem a federally run exchange the equivalent of a state-run exchange.

Yet rather than engage in a basic legal analysisa core duty of an agency charged with tax lawsthe IRS instead set about obtaining cover for its predetermined political goal. A March 27, 2011, email has IRS employees asking HHS political hires to cover the tax agency's backside by issuing its own rule deeming HHS-run exchanges to be state-run exchanges. HHS did so in July 2011. One month later the IRS rushed out its own ruleproviding subsidies for all.

That proposed rule was criticized by dozens of scholars and congressional members, all telling the IRS it had a big legal problem. Yet again, the IRS did no legal analysis. It instead brought in a former aide to Democratic Rep. Lloyd Doggett, whose job appeared to be to gin up an after-the-fact defense of the IRS's actions. The agency formalized its rule in May 2012.

To summarize: The IRS (famed for nitpicking and prosecuting the tax law), chose to authorize hundreds of billions of illegal subsidies without having performed a smidgen of legal due diligence, and did so at the direction of political taskmasters. The agency's actions provided aid and comfort to elected Democrats, even as it disenfranchised millions of Americans who voted in their states to reject state-run exchanges. And Treasury knows how ugly this looks, which is why it initially stonewalled Congress in its investigationat first refusing to give documents to investigators, and redacting large portions of the information.

Administration officials will continue to use the IRS to try to improve its political fortunes. The subsidy shenanigans are merely one example. Add Democrats' hijacking of the agency to target and silence political opponents. What you begin to see are the makings of a Washington agencya body with the power to harass, to collect, to fine, to imprisonworking on behalf of one political party. Richard Nixon, eat your heart out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

From the WALL STREET JOURNAL:

OPINION
A 2014 Health-Care Strategy: Freedom
ObamaCare repeal is out until 2017, but here's an agenda to unite the GOP and offer Americans relief.

By PHIL GRAMM
July 24, 2014 7:49 p.m. ET
Contradictory rulings this week by the D.C. and Fourth Circuit Courts of Appeals mean that ObamaCare will probably return to the Supreme Court. The crucial issue is whether the government can subsidize premiums for health insurance bought on federal exchanges, though the Affordable Care Act's plain language authorizes subsidies only for policies purchased on "an Exchange established by the State."

If the Supreme Court decides that ObamaCare must be implemented as written, Democrats will have to bring the legislation back to Congress. This gives Republicans an opportunity to develop a new strategy to rid the country of ObamaCare.

President Obama and virtually every congressional Democrat believed that once the Affordable Care Act passed it would become popular, thanks to the law's massive subsidies. Many Republicans believed this as well. It hasn't worked out that way. Four years later 59% of Americans still oppose ObamaCare, according to the most recent CNN poll. It has become clearer over time that the president's health law has made many problems in health care worse. Judged by the deeply flawed roll out and the necessity for endless illegal waivers, merely implementing the law as written seems to be far beyond the capacity of the U.S. government.

"Repeal and replace" has been a long-standing Republican position, but there is no way to repeal ObamaCare as long as Mr. Obama is in office. This leaves Americans to suffer from the mess he created at least through noon, Jan. 20, 2017. So what should Republicans do now?

Letting people suffer might appeal as good politics to some cynics, but Americans surely expect Republicans to protect them from the worst abuses of the law they resolutely opposed. Offering a comprehensive substitute for ObamaCare may seem reasonable. But since it can't become law for at least three years, during which the American health-care system will suffer the distortions of ObamaCare, any plan written now would be of little relevance by the time it could be adopted.

Instead, there is one unifying principle that Republicans can and should rally around now: the right of American families to choose their own health-care coverage. In other words, the right to refuse to participate in ObamaCare. The freedom principle will provide relief from the worst manifestations of the Affordable Care Actand debating the issue will unite Republicans and divide Democrats. As the midterm election approaches, Democrats will find it harder to oppose such an effort.

This freedom is anathema to the president and his party because coercion is at the very heart of ObamaCare. Harry Reid might be able to shield Senate Democrats from having to vote against freedom to choose for now. But a Republican Senate majority after the November elections could put this proposal front and center before President Obama and the nation.

Americans should have the right to buy insurance that meets their own needs. Part of the problem with the insurance plans that were available even before ObamaCare was that state government let special interests and a paternalistic instinct force individuals and families to buy health coverage they didn't need, didn't want and couldn't afford. The Council for Affordable Health Insurance recently found that the number of state-coverage mandates grew to 2,271 from 850 over 20 years. These mandates, ranging from massage therapy to drug rehabilitation, have increased the cost of basic health insurance by as much as 50%, depending on the state.

A freedom option would let families buy and insurance companies sell coverage families believe meets their needs. This option would significantly reduce the cost of basic health insurance and thus increase the number of Americans who buy it without the law forcing them to. And it would allow a cost-effective private health-insurance system to develop independent of ObamaCare.

The president and congressional Democrats will strenuously object. They will claim this would drain the risk pool that ObamaCare needs to hold down costs.

But ObamaCare's risk pool is not about sharing risk, it's about redistributing income. Even with its new taxes on dividends and capital gains and the pillaging of Medicare, ObamaCare will collapse under its own weight without the ability to exploit the young and relatively healthy to subsidize the rest of the system. The freedom option will expose this grim truth.

By the time Republicans can debate a comprehensive replacement for ObamaCare, the public will know what it really costs and exactly how it doesn't work. Having rediscovered the price of freedom lost, Americans will be ready for an alternative that preserves freedom and helps people who need help in a transparent, efficient and affordable way.

The opportunity to restore freedom of choice may arise well before January 2017. If the Supreme Court decides to let Congress clarify its own intent on federal exchange subsidies, Republicans should demand that all American families be guaranteed the freedom to opt out as a precondition to bringing up any legislation to "fix" ObamaCare.

Republicans should not underestimate the power of freedom in the health-care debate. In 1994, when 74 senators had either co-sponsored President Clinton's health billor a very close alternativeSens. John McCain, Paul Coverdell and I set out to try to defeat HillaryCare. The media in Washington largely ignored our opposition, but we conducted over 40 public forums around the country in hospitals and other medical settings. We talked about efficiency and people looked at their watches. We talked about costs and they yawned.

But in Atlanta, when my mother attended the meeting and I started to talk about her freedom to make her own health-care choices, people started to respond and HillaryCare started to die. In the end the debate was not about money or efficiency. It was about freedom. This same principle offers our only real hope of stopping the suffering under ObamaCare now and repealing it in 2017.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> SQM...there's nothing confusing going on here.
> 
> We don't attack one another on this thread. When one of us seems to be in a sour mood we let it ride for a little while and let the person get over it. Wombat turned sour on several occasions and never did get over it; in fact, the more time we gave her to vent the worse she got. The more we tried to help her to calm down the angrier she became. She disparaged D&P in general and was more than just rude to some individuals in particular. None of her behavior was appropriate or justified. For some reason she just wants to be angry. You'll have to ask her why that is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gerslay! I appreciate you telling it like it is.

It doesn't matter to the Libs what I say or how I say it. They will personally attack because it is their mentality and all they know. Frankly, I have yet to hear any Lib justify their positions, so, therefore, they MUST attack anyone who does present and justify a different viewpoint.

Fine to disagree, but, again, because they don't agree, and cannot explain why, they go for the jugular and MAKE it personal.

For me in particular, they lie in wait for me to have a misspelled word, extra space in my sentences or make up something they think I said, just so they can attack. It tells me how dull their lives are and what kind of moral character they possess.

When they cannot find fault, they make it up and off they go!

Alcameron is the best of the bunch on that. She'll set you up JUST so she CAN (in her mind) find some fault or way to insult me. It never fails, she fails every time, but wants to keep it up.

That is why I've barely read the posts over the past six or nine months by the core Libs. Nothing but nonsense and insults to others. They even fight amongst themselves.

Most of the time, they aren't attacking over anything I've said, it is something like, "you said this and you really meant that' or 'that isn't your thought, it was x's' or 'you don't know what you're talking about (but I cannot explain what I'm thinking)' or 'you misspelled that word,' or 'I don't like your ........'

Ridiculous, childish, stupid and as LTL says, pathetic.

There is no intelligent conversation or anything interesting to me by reading or responding to those core Libs.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gerslay! I appreciate you telling it like it is.
> 
> It doesn't matter to the Libs what I say or how I say it. They will personally attack because it is their mentality and all they know and can do. Frankly, I have yet to hear any Lib justify their positions, because they cannot, so, therefore, they MUST attack anyone who can.
> 
> ...


Agree, Agree, and Agree!

Ganging up 10 on 1 is one of the definitions of bullying, and that is what they do. Though they try to deny it by practicing self-deception nonetheless the rest of KP sees them for the 'mean girls' that they truly are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that you're still having rough days with the steps. Time to put a little more laughter and silliness here to give all of us a break.


Ah thanks for for the laugh, have not had that much lately . Nice to remember one can laugh. Reminded me of Dad.

This is what he said to me week before he died. Because he had a problem with fuild going into his lungs. He had to have food puree, and thicker add to that even water and tea, any thing he wanted to drink. Well he looked at me and said," I know it is against the law and is now on the books. I still would at least like one drink with out thickener in." I now wish I had given he a glass of water at least. But it makes me laugh what he said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> smore


Good one gili all of them. Where do you find them. Have fun with visits . Do you send them to your relations?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If you want to stay among us then don't bad mouth any of us. We do have difference but we don't jump down their throats as they are allowed to their opinions. We say we don't agree in a nice way then let it drop.
> 
> Lovethelake, KPG, CB, & Yarnie have been my friends from the first with the others following soon after as we moved here to D &P's. Some stay then aren't very active on KP. Karveer was insulted horribly by some of your friends. He is one of our friends but has been busy lately with the things of summer.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good adventure to me Jaynie, wish I was with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Another great explanation of why socialism doesn't work.


WCK, I don't know if you know but Lou Holtz is an exceptional man and was a beloved coach.

Christian man as well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Published on Nov 8, 2013
> 
> We love this song so much.
> 
> ...


This is beautiful, CB - thanks for posting. It's so true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nothing different - the LWNs tell me I'm a loose cannon everyday. BOOM!
> 
> Ya want a 21 gun salute next?


Will that be with Cannon's or rifles :wink: :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We rented "Heaven" is Real last night and watched it with 2 grands. Good movie .But I was dismayed at the daddy in the film. So many people go to church play a part but never know the real Jesus. I know churches are full of people like the daddy and mama. Only going by the Book but not know that Jesus is real. I am thankful I am not one of them Just because you attend church doesn't make you a Christian. Knowing Jesus and accepting Him as your Savior is what makes Him real. I guess I am like the little boy. I believe and accept Jesus for who He really is. The Son of God and my Savior. My motto is I believe. Thankful I am a child of God.
> Yarnie I am sorry life is slamming your right now. Your Rock is your foundation not sinking sand.
> LTL I am glad things are better for you. Hate loosing a tooth. I have heard that you lose a tooth for every child you carry. Hope that is wrong.
> Bon glad you are back home. Sit down for a few minutes and take a breath.
> ...


Hooray...so 'Heaven Is For Real' is out on DVD already? excellent news. Thanks Bumpy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello D&P, My Mother from Ohio is coming for a visit, my GD is coming for a couple weeks. I will be taking them home to OH in Aug. I also have company coming to stay for a few days to attend a class reunion in Aug. So I will be busy. It's all good. I very seldom have the time for posting and following our thread, I usually only read the last page or two, now I may not have time for that. Miss all of you.
> WCK... I would like to add to the silliness and laughter if I may, and while doing that I can delete some of the pics I have stored.


You're busy with family time - have a great time! We'll miss you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> smore


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Our campers (DD & SIL) have returned from a week away and will now be with us for another few weeks.
> 
> Our DD's birthday is tomorrow. We'll have ribs, and sweet potato fries, and cole slaw...and then later the requisite cake and ice cream. Lots of presents hiding all over the house for her to find. She has a fabulous sense of humor so I'm sure she'll make it a lot of fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I want to be included...so I'll add myself after LtL if thats okay with everyone.
> 
> Yarnie
> Bonnie
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying, Bon, and I wish you wouldn't go away but if you must, please hurry back and bring your great wit with you!
> ♥


Thanks. Just looking for perspective - thinking. I'll be back - can't stay away!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was led to believe that Wombat got too angry and insulting and so was asked to leave. KPG seemed like she was angry and therefore insulting today. I was asking why are you angry at one and not the other. Your rules are confusing here.


I wasn't angry nor insulting to Wombat. We don't have rules here.

Shall I remind you that it was you who told me to leave the Neutral Bridges thread when I wrote nothing controversial? (Well, and also CrabApple who started that stupid argument.)

I suggest you post as a LWN on your Lib threads and amongst your Lib friends and post as an intelligent, decent human being when posting on this thread. You, alone, are capable.

Those are rules everyone should be able to follow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gerslay! I appreciate you telling it like it is.
> 
> It doesn't matter to the Libs what I say or how I say it. They will personally attack because it is their mentality and all they know. Frankly, I have yet to hear any Lib justify their positions, so, therefore, they MUST attack anyone who does present and justify a different viewpoint.
> 
> ...


What who why hoot hoot, and toot toot, think it is about the best way for me to put it.

How dare you try to take my job. I am the Miss Spelling Queen.
After all it has been pointed out to me so much, I was made Queen of the mis spilled erds.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thanks for for the laugh, have not had that much lately . Nice to remember one can laugh. Reminded me of Dad.
> 
> This is what he said to me week before he died. Because he had a problem with fuild going into his lungs. He had to have food puree, and thicker add to that even water and tea, any thing he wanted to drink. Well he looked at me and said," I know it is against the law and is now on the books. I still would at least like one drink with out thickener in." I now wish I had given he a glass of water at least. But it makes me laugh what he said.


I see where you get your sense of humor!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> From the WALL STREET JOURNAL:
> 
> OPINION
> A 2014 Health-Care Strategy: Freedom
> ...


Is there any good news that comes out about the left leaning group led by the golf,celebs, and fund raiser.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Destin, Florida. Emerald Coast. White sand.


CB, your gs is adorable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wasn't angry nor insulting to Wombat. We don't have rules here.
> 
> Shall I remind you that it was you who told me to leave the Neutral Bridges thread when I wrote nothing controversial? (Well, and also CrabApple who started that stupid argument.)
> 
> ...


I was, just so mad I did not post after her going off on me. Then says I was a nice lady, if that is how she treat the nice I would wonder how she treats her enemies. Again proving I can spell wrong. Ma jus ted kelp it up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. Just looking for perspective - thinking. I'll be back - can't stay away!


You had est bee, I wood mist yyo all, witch yours Sue thern harm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gerslay! I appreciate you telling it like it is.
> 
> It doesn't matter to the Libs what I say or how I say it. They will personally attack because it is their mentality and all they know. Frankly, I have yet to hear any Lib justify their positions, so, therefore, they MUST attack anyone who does present and justify a different viewpoint.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the spirit lifter, sometimes one needs to know life isn't all bad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I understand your policy - it is fine to act badly on any other thread but here.
> /quote]
> 
> Isn't your policy on Neutral Bridges just that? Correct me if I'm wrong. In order to post on NB, you have to leave your mean comments at the door otherwise you will be scolded or asked to leave the thread. You seem to have a number of disgruntled posters.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> No I am trying for clarity.
> 
> I guess following your rules, I can act well toward the FFs here but on any other site I can behave badly. I can play roller derby.
> 
> ...


You would be too late with your encouragement. The LOLL and POV threads were set up for just that. It's too bad your BFF's tend to attack each other anyway.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> What a week, but jut annoying not tragic. My cap fell off my tooth, sent to a specialist to have a root canal, couldn't do the root canal because of too much calcium in my tooth, going to get it pulled and a bridge made. But I did have a great time on the Interweave, Craftsy and Herrschners sites to ease the pain. I finally found a crochet pattern that is fairly simple that I want to do. It is an afghan with stars and stripes for my son's Christmas present. My friend is going to help me, and going to keep it at her home so it will remain a secret. Then found two afghan projects, one for my daughter and one for my other son. So they should be arriving soon, with hopefully plenty of time to work on them. Finished my curtain for my kitchen, now doing one for the back door (more for decoration on the top, the dog door is on the bottom.) Did some plying and spinning. Got some very needed rain. So life is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Jay Leno use to have a segment called "Jay Walking" where he would do the same thing as Watters. It too caused much head shaking. Doesn't it just warm your heart to know how much all that "education" costs?

Sorry about your tooth, been there too. Glad you were able to ease the pain with online shopping. Good luck with your crochet venture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Are you for real, I don't follow you around. Other KPS tell me what you post.

You insult LTL and then go to the group and post my post.

Well guess what I can not stand the woe is me kick you are on.

Make sure you post this over there too.

They love you to death. After you went off on CB, and said you would not post here. Woe is me.

Please make sure to post this one too. So you can play the innocent one. But then you said the same thing over there you would not post there again either.

Never said you were not talented, just saw how you seem to think it is alright according to what other have told me that you post your talents all over KP.

But then you have the nerve to say LTL has never done this or done that as to knitting. Guess what she has more talent then you will ever know. Get a grip and stop with the woe is me act.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> smore


Thanks for the chuckles. I think the monkey looks like Jimmy Durrante.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to all here but as the above lady seems to feel the need to go off on others feel the need to give her another post to copy and paste on one of her sites.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janie and Solo; I'm feeling so very sad for all the medication you and your mom need(ed) to live. It is a reminder to me how very precious life is and to live it to the fullest while I can. If we're blessed with good health, we shouldn't take it ever for granted.


My mother was on about 3 major medications. Then she had side effects - DUH - so she was given more medication to combat that. This then required more medication to combat more side effects. It was a never ending cycle. Finally, she had had enough and went off all her medications - without her doctor's permission. She lived happily medication free for another 20 years.

Janie, I am in NO WAY saying you should drop your medications.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good advice Solo. I have had a rash-like area on one arm that I originally thought was poison ivy. Then I thought it was a heat rash and then a skin condition. It still exists. Now, I'm wondering if it is a reaction to a new hair dye.


The way to tell would be after the next hair dye appointment take note if the rash returns. If so, stop dying your hair as it will only get worse. I'm not sure they can do an allergy test and say for certain that it is from the hair dye.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You had est bee, I wood mist yyo all, witch yours Sue thern harm.


If you were here, I'd hug you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> SQM said:
> 
> 
> > I understand your policy - it is fine to act badly on any other thread but here.
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You may know that I seldom venture onto WOW or LOLL, so I am blissfully unaware of the arguments that take place on there.
> 
> Before I went away, a couple of people mentioned having friends who basically broke off their friendships.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, you're a very important part of this group and I always look forward to your posts. Hope to see you back soon and often. You're part of what makes this a great group of friends!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Published on Nov 8, 2013
> 
> We love this song so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Hello D&P, My Mother from Ohio is coming for a visit, my GD is coming for a couple weeks. I will be taking them home to OH in Aug. I also have company coming to stay for a few days to attend a class reunion in Aug. So I will be busy. It's all good. I very seldom have the time for posting and following our thread, I usually only read the last page or two, now I may not have time for that. Miss all of you.
> WCK... I would like to add to the silliness and laughter if I may, and while doing that I can delete some of the pics I have stored.


Hope you have a great time with your family and friends Gali - that's a good type of busy!

Always love your pics, a perfect day brightener :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> smore


Love those green peppers, too funny :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You may know that I seldom venture onto WOW or LOLL, so I am blissfully unaware of the arguments that take place on there.
> 
> Before I went away, a couple of people mentioned having friends who basically broke off their friendships.
> 
> ...


Bon, I'm sorry something has happened to you as guess I get caught up in my own world, but I never meant to neglect you. Who hurt you--I'll go after them?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Still moving!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, you're a very important part of this group and I always look forward to your posts. Hope to see you back soon and often. You're part of what makes this a great group of friends!


Thanks, WCK - you know I can't stay away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bon, I'm sorry something has happened to you as guess I get caught up in my own world, but I never meant to neglect you. Who hurt you--I'll go after them?


Thanks, Jane. I'll be fine - just have to grow up and rest up. I'm sure it will all be fine. You have never neglected me. These things just happen - misunderstandings, unintentional slights. I'll be back. Indeed, I really haven't even left. Like a bad penny, I keep turning up.

See you soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words - that's what this group is all about.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jane. I'll be fine - just have to grow up and rest up. I'm sure it will all be fine. You have never neglected me. These things just happen - misunderstandings, unintentional slights. I'll be back. Indeed, I really haven't even left. Like a bad penny, I keep turning up.
> 
> See you soon.


Hugs, Bonnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Agree, Agree, and Agree!
> 
> Ganging up 10 on 1 is one of the definitions of bullying, and that is what they do. Though they try to deny it by practicing self-deception nonetheless the rest of KP sees them for the 'mean girls' that they truly are.


So true!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK, please don't spend a lot of time searching for me. I have so many patterns that I've liked and saved, I should be able to find something suitable to what we discussed. Of course, I'll appreciate anything you present to me as well.
> 
> Interestingly, Mr. WCK and I discussed 'yarn stashes.' I'll have to keep to myself our conversation.   :XD:
> 
> ...


Despite their occasional rolling eyes, our DH's are enablers :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Our campers (DD & SIL) have returned from a week away and will now be with us for another few weeks.
> 
> Our DD's birthday is tomorrow. We'll have ribs, and sweet potato fries, and cole slaw...and then later the requisite cake and ice cream. Lots of presents hiding all over the house for her to find. She has a fabulous sense of humor so I'm sure she'll make it a lot of fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Our campers (DD & SIL) have returned from a week away and will now be with us for another few weeks.
> 
> Our DD's birthday is tomorrow. We'll have ribs, and sweet potato fries, and cole slaw...and then later the requisite cake and ice cream. Lots of presents hiding all over the house for her to find. She has a fabulous sense of humor so I'm sure she'll make it a lot of fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a good B/day party. Have fun.
> Remember I am going with you on your trip. I have McDade in me. So I need to go with you to see my kin. I am looking forward to going with you. :XD: :lol:


Well at least your not a MC Donolds. you would have relations in every town and around the world. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thanks for for the laugh, have not had that much lately . Nice to remember one can laugh. Reminded me of Dad.
> 
> This is what he said to me week before he died. Because he had a problem with fuild going into his lungs. He had to have food puree, and thicker add to that even water and tea, any thing he wanted to drink. Well he looked at me and said," I know it is against the law and is now on the books. I still would at least like one drink with out thickener in." I now wish I had given he a glass of water at least. But it makes me laugh what he said.


You Daddy sounds like a character. My Daddy was the same way. Love the humor . The last time I took my Daddy to the dr in Little Rock he had sat in the back seat for an hour. We were on the freeway turning in and out of the back seat he said. Which quack and I going to this time. I know you miss him Yarnie but you have so many precious memories to keep in your heart of him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Despite their occasional rolling eyes, our DH's are enablers :XD:


Oh but isn't that the best kind.

Hopes toes sea photoe's of ba ta air doe's


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Still moving!


Was this the museum that had the huge sinkhole a few months ago? If so, were those cars that fell into the hole able to be repaired?

That looks like a fun place. They have a museum for RVs which is on my list of things to see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You Daddy sounds like a character. My Daddy was the same way. Love the humor . The last time I took my Daddy to the dr in Little Rock he had sat in the back seat for an hour. We were on the freeway turning in and out of the back seat he said. Which quack and I going to this time. I know you miss him Yarnie but you have so many precious memories to keep in your heart of him.


Oh I wish your Daddy and mine were in a room together. Wouldn't it be funn to see what they would come up with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Still moving!


You could bring me one of those sure others on here would like one to. Just a small sample, would be nice. well maybe not small.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Despite their occasional rolling eyes, our DH's are enablers :XD:


Bless 'em. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB - sounds like quite a group - too bad we can't all come!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Are you for real, I don't follow you around. Other KPS tell me what you post.
> 
> You insult LTL and then go to the group and post my post.
> 
> ...


Just ignore the bitterness and anger Yarnie. You need to focus on your heart ache right now. Ignore the white noise.YOur friends are here for you. Not worth listening to windbags.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So true!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


I agree, they really do not know how to behave, yet want the rest of us to behave.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Will try to ignore her, just don't like the way she post about other's when she herself does the same thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thanks for for the laugh, have not had that much lately . Nice to remember one can laugh. Reminded me of Dad.
> 
> This is what he said to me week before he died. Because he had a problem with fuild going into his lungs. He had to have food puree, and thicker add to that even water and tea, any thing he wanted to drink. Well he looked at me and said," I know it is against the law and is now on the books. I still would at least like one drink with out thickener in." I now wish I had given he a glass of water at least. But it makes me laugh what he said.


Sounds like your Dad had a good sense of humour and you had laughter as well as tears in those last weeks and time to share those stories.

I'm always sorry we couldn't share that time with my brother before he died but did with my uncle a little over 10 years ago. He had a good sense of humour too - between the chemo and radiation he lost all his hair and he often wore a t-shirt, so he would fold his arms and call himself Mr Clean. I called him my genie and he'd tell me to rub his head for luck.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like your Dad had a good sense of humour and you had laughter as well as tears in those last weeks and time to share those stories.
> 
> I'm always sorry we couldn't share that time with my brother before he died but did with my uncle a little over 10 years ago. He had a good sense of humour too - between the chemo and radiation he lost all his hair and he often wore a t-shirt, so he would fold his arms and call himself Mr Clean. I called him my genie and he'd tell me to rub his head for luck.


Sorry you didn't have time to tell your brother good bye. We didn't have time to tell my Daddy or Bil goodbye. 
The shock of sudden death is so terrible. Just so many things unsaid. 
Your uncle sounds a person that didn't want his love ones to suffer with him.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, you're a very important part of this group and I always look forward to your posts. Hope to see you back soon and often. You're part of what makes this a great group of friends!


 :thumbup: could not have said it better :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like your Dad had a good sense of humour and you had laughter as well as tears in those last weeks and time to share those stories.
> 
> I'm always sorry we couldn't share that time with my brother before he died but did with my uncle a little over 10 years ago. He had a good sense of humour too - between the chemo and radiation he lost all his hair and he often wore a t-shirt, so he would fold his arms and call himself Mr Clean. I called him my genie and he'd tell me to rub his head for luck.


When I went to the Doctor last week we both started talking about our Dad's and what they said. Her Dad, just before he died look at her and said beem me up Scotty. We both where crying and laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like your Dad had a good sense of humour and you had laughter as well as tears in those last weeks and time to share those stories.
> 
> I'm always sorry we couldn't share that time with my brother before he died but did with my uncle a little over 10 years ago. He had a good sense of humour too - between the chemo and radiation he lost all his hair and he often wore a t-shirt, so he would fold his arms and call himself Mr Clean. I called him my genie and he'd tell me to rub his head for luck.


Oh we do have such loving people who could make us laugh. 
I am sorry about your brother and that you cold not spend time with him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Still moving!


Now that looks like an adventure my DH would like! He loves looking at old vehicles and equipment. There's a museum in southern Alberta (Remington Carriage Museum) that has lots of carriages, sleighs, wagons


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Love those green peppers, too funny :lol:


I was reading an article that was talking about a couple of college prof. doing a study on how produce feels pain. The blogger put that picture of the 2 bell peppers screaming in pain. 
You can't make this stuff up, they were real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole, liberal, most likely tenured professors, doing real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole research. In an official lab.....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You're busy with family time - have a great time! We'll miss you.


Thank you bon. Enjoy your summer. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a good B/day party. Have fun.
> Remember I am going with you on your trip. I have McDade in me. So I need to go with you to see my kin. I am looking forward to going with you. :XD: :lol:


Now that's something I would love to sit back and watch --- CB talking southern to her Irish cousins, makes me laugh to think about it. You could visit DH's cousins too, he has quite a number of them in the south western part of Ireland.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> When I went to the Doctor last week we both started talking about our Dad's and what they said. Her Dad, just before he died look at her and said beem me up Scotty. We both where crying and laughing.


That is a classic good-bye
Some people never lose their sense of humor.
Such a sweet story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I was reading an article that was talking about a couple of college prof. doing a study on how produce feels pain. The blogger put that picture of the 2 bell peppers screaming in pain.
> You can't make this stuff up, they were real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole, liberal, most likely tenured professors, doing real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole research. In an official lab.....


 :shock: :roll: :thumbup: I saw a show about a tree when a limb was cut off that the tree limb energy was still there. Made us wonder about my dh's leg he lost. He does have phanton pain. 
I hope I don't hurt my home grown tomato's feeling tonight when I eat him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> Now that's something I would love to sit back and watch --- CB talking southern to her Irish cousins, makes me laugh to think about it. You could visit DH's cousins too, he has quite a number of them in the south western part of Ireland.


Oh that is funny when you think about it. But if she goes to southern part of Ireland they might understand her. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that's something I would love to sit back and watch --- CB talking southern to her Irish cousins, makes me laugh to think about it. You could visit DH's cousins too, he has quite a number of them in the south western part of Ireland.


I think that is where the red neck term comes from. Scots Irish. :lol: I don't know which accent would come out. The German, America Indian or the Scots Irish southern slang. Would be a good laugh for sure. I do have a plaid kilt from hs. May have to wear it on my arm now because I sure couldn't get it around my waist. :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock: :roll: :thumbup: I saw a show about a tree when a limb was cut off that the tree limb energy was still there. Made us wonder about my dh's leg he lost. He does have phanton pain.
> I hope I don't hurt my home grown tomato's feeling tonight when I eat him.


AHaHaaaaaaaaaaaa.
take a bite then kiss the bo bo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That is a classic good-bye
> Some people never lose their sense of humor.
> Such a sweet story.


I think my daddy died in his chair just to tick my mother off. She was always telling him what to do and when. So I think he just said to himself I will just show her I can do what I want to do this time. He was so peaceful in his chair with a smile on his face with the 2 dogs in his lap with his feet crossed. 
Really I think Jesus came before him and said Johnny it is time to go home and he smiled and said ok I think I will. That makes me feel better seeing this. I wasn't there but my brother told me how peaceful and the smile and his legs crossed as no pain only peace.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> When I went to the Doctor last week we both started talking about our Dad's and what they said. Her Dad, just before he died look at her and said beem me up Scotty. We both where crying and laughing.


That sounds like something my brother would have said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I was reading an article that was talking about a couple of college prof. doing a study on how produce feels pain. The blogger put that picture of the 2 bell peppers screaming in pain.
> You can't make this stuff up, they were real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole, liberal, most likely tenured professors, doing real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole research. In an official lab.....


Oh my gosh does that mean that there now will be Veg protecters? I can see the protest going on. Do know harm to our veggies. Band people who eat veggies. The kids will like that as most of them do not like certain veggies.

The cows are producing air pollution, the fish are not to be eaten as they are indangered. The soda is to be smaller amounts, meat is bad for you. Now the veggies, what's left fruits and nuts. Sure it will be a matter of time before that happens too. Wonder if dirt or bark from trees can be eaten?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I was reading an article that was talking about a couple of college prof. doing a study on how produce feels pain. The blogger put that picture of the 2 bell peppers screaming in pain.
> You can't make this stuff up, they were real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole, liberal, most likely tenured professors, doing real life, honest to goodness, on the payrole research. In an official lab.....


Wow, it's gone from funny to ludicrous :shock: I wonder what kind of story they'd come up with those twisted carrots or potatos. Can't believe there is any amount of time or money spent on those studies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think my daddy died in his chair just to tick my mother off. She was always telling him what to do and when. So I think he just said to himself I will just show her I can do what I want to do this time. He was so peaceful in his chair with a smile on his face with the 2 dogs in his lap with his feet crossed.
> Really I think Jesus came before him and said Johnny it is time to go home and he smiled and said ok I think I will. That makes me feel better seeing this. I wasn't there but my brother told me how peaceful and the smile and his legs crossed as no pain only peace.♥


Oh sweet sweet memories and funny too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh does that mean that there now will be Veg protecters? I can see the protest going on. Do know harm to our veggies. Band people who eat veggies. The kids will like that as most of them do not like certain veggies.
> 
> The cows are producing air pollution, the fish are not to be eaten as they are indangered. The soda is to be smaller amounts, meat is bad for you. Now the veggies, what's left fruits and nuts. Sure it will be a matter of time before that happens too. Wonder if dirt or bark from trees can be eaten?


We could just graze on the grass. Like a cow or my dog.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> AHaHaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> take a bite then kiss the bo bo.


 :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock: :roll: :thumbup: I saw a show about a tree when a limb was cut off that the tree limb energy was still there. Made us wonder about my dh's leg he lost. He does have phanton pain.
> I hope I don't hurt my home grown tomato's feeling tonight when I eat him.


You're a fruit and veggie murderer :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> AHaHaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> take a bite then kiss the bo bo.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think my daddy died in his chair just to tick my mother off. She was always telling him what to do and when. So I think he just said to himself I will just show her I can do what I want to do this time. He was so peaceful in his chair with a smile on his face with the 2 dogs in his lap with his feet crossed.
> Really I think Jesus came before him and said Johnny it is time to go home and he smiled and said ok I think I will. That makes me feel better seeing this. I wasn't there but my brother told me how peaceful and the smile and his legs crossed as no pain only peace.♥


That's such a nice way to remember him. That's what I would wish for everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a fruit and veggie murderer :XD:


plus if she starts eating grass she will be like the cows polluting the air. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> plus if she starts eating grass she will be like the cows polluting the air. :lol:


We really don't want to start with the methane re-capture for people ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> plus if she starts eating grass she will be like the cows polluting the air. :lol:


We will have to just breath air then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We really don't want to start with the methane re-capture for people ...


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's such a nice way to remember him. That's what I would wish for everyone.


Me too. It helped a lot when I was mourning his passing. And still makes me happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We really don't want to start with the methane re-capture for people ...


Where do you find these pictures to to funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess I better go. Dh wants me to cut his beard before church tomorrow. Last time he did it he answered the door. He did such a bad job . He looked like he had bunny feet sticking out of his face. Hahahah . Funny but true. I was so embarrassed but he said he didn't care. Remember this is the man that didn't want to sit with me because we both had on yellow.  Have the popcorn ready Yarnie. I know we will want it later. WCk thanks for the funny pix of the cows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to leave too, supper is on. Husband doing the cooking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I better go. Dh wants me to cut his beard before church tomorrow. Last time he did it he answered the door. He did such a bad job . He looked like he had bunny feet sticking out of his face. Hahahah . Funny but true. I was so embarrassed but he said he didn't care. Remember this is the man that didn't want to sit with me because we both had on yellow.  Have the popcorn ready Yarnie. I know we will want it later. WCk thanks for the funny pix of the cows.


Will do they are having a fest a bowl over at the other house. 
If you can't say anything nasty then say nothing at all.

KPG would love it, as they have change the radar . It's a love feast. Today I am the enertainment. I love it when they have something to post about. Gee and I am not even funny according to the great crossed eye of the south mouth.
Will need a big bag of popcorn.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bless 'em. :wink:


Helllllo, Bon, I'm in your town!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will do they are having a fest a bowl over at the other house.
> If you can't say anything nasty then say nothing at all.
> 
> KPG would love it, as they have change the radar . It's a love feast. Today I am the enertainment. I love it when they have something to post about. Gee and I am not even funny according to the great crossed eye of the south mouth.
> Will need a big bag of popcorn.


http://www.facebook.com/SimplyBhangra/photos/a.228444096380.135022.14076786380/10151907587156381/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Helllllo, Bon, I'm in your town!


Are you going back to Florida?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think my daddy died in his chair just to tick my mother off. She was always telling him what to do and when. So I think he just said to himself I will just show her I can do what I want to do this time. He was so peaceful in his chair with a smile on his face with the 2 dogs in his lap with his feet crossed.
> Really I think Jesus came before him and said Johnny it is time to go home and he smiled and said ok I think I will. That makes me feel better seeing this. I wasn't there but my brother told me how peaceful and the smile and his legs crossed as no pain only peace.♥


We should all wish for that - beautiful, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Helllllo, Bon, I'm in your town!


I knew something nice had happened in Atlanta today! Welcome!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK - you know I can't stay away.


So sorry bon I havcen`t been around much lately as I`ve been blackberry picking. I got about 2 more gallons to pick then I`m done.!! Phew!!!!
But please add me to your many friends here who love you and don`t want you to stay away. You`re important to us.
♥♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good grief!!. I have just come back from blackberry picking. I was down at the bottom of my driveway about 600 feet from my house. I was close to the road minding my own business singing along to the radio on my mp3 player as I always do. Just then a bus drove past that had tourists on board that had just been to the zip line about 1/2 mile away.
Anyway I was singing an Elton John song that was on the radio (Someone Saved My Life Tonight, my fave) when I heard someone shout behind me. One of the tourists was leaning out the window, and he was waving at me. I was so startled but managed to wave back. I looked an absolute fright. I wore hubbys baggy old red shirt on that was down to my knees, old sweat pants, my old Crock shoes, and had my hair up inside one of hubbys ball caps. I don`t know if the guy knew I was a young person because I am so short LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I knew something nice had happened in Atlanta today! Welcome!


Yes, I said "hello" as we were going through town. DH said throw some things in the car we're going on a mystery trip! We didn't do anything for our anniversary as I was trying to get settled into those extra meds & diabetes.

I've heard from the finger test & the Dr said not to worry about the diabetes as it was too low. Great news so DH said we're off & running!

I think we are going to Florida & I said do you know how "hot" it is in that area as we are South of Atlanta & it is still 86 degrees at nearly 7:45 PM. That is hot! It was 93 on the car temp when we went through Atlanta!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good grief!!. I have just come back from blackberry picking. I was down at the bottom of my driveway about 600 feet from my house. I was close to the road minding my own business singing along to the radio on my mp3 player as I always do. Just then a bus drove past that had tourists on board that had just been to the zip line about 1/2 mile away.
> Anyway I was singing an Elton John song that was on the radio (Someone Saved My Life Tonight, my fave) when I heard someone shout behind me. One of the tourists was leaning out the window, and he was waving at me. I was so startled but managed to wave back. I looked an absolute fright. I wore hubbys baggy old red shirt on that was down to my knees, old sweat pants, my old Crock shoes, and had my hair up inside one of hubbys ball caps. I don`t know if the guy knew I was a young person because I am so short LOL


Oh, but those blackberries are good! Sing on lady!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going back to Florida?


I think so but DH won't tell me yet!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will do they are having a fest a bowl over at the other house.
> If you can't say anything nasty then say nothing at all.
> 
> KPG would love it, as they have change the radar . It's a love feast. Today I am the enertainment. I love it when they have something to post about. Gee and I am not even funny according to the great crossed eye of the south mouth.
> Will need a big bag of popcorn.


Do you mean they are leaving me out! Shame, shame! Where should I read?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I think so but DH won't tell me yet!


Yay I hope you have your bathing suit and sunscreen. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good grief!!. I have just come back from blackberry picking. I was down at the bottom of my driveway about 600 feet from my house. I was close to the road minding my own business singing along to the radio on my mp3 player as I always do. Just then a bus drove past that had tourists on board that had just been to the zip line about 1/2 mile away.
> Anyway I was singing an Elton John song that was on the radio (Someone Saved My Life Tonight, my fave) when I heard someone shout behind me. One of the tourists was leaning out the window, and he was waving at me. I was so startled but managed to wave back. I looked an absolute fright. I wore hubbys baggy old red shirt on that was down to my knees, old sweat pants, my old Crock shoes, and had my hair up inside one of hubbys ball caps. I don`t know if the guy knew I was a young person because I am so short LOL


Maybe they were flirting with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do you mean they are leaving me out! Shame, shame! Where should I read?


Now be careful Jayne, they said I am having problems, and so happy with what they wrote. I remember before that they said someone else had problems too. Oh my and I am not funny and I am the most cruel women that walk the earth. Seem the gifted one has a problem with what she read and twist it into what was not said. Oh my poor DM can not understand my post and another one over there. Oh and MRS. SQM agrees I have some kind of problem. Yes I am now the offical loony tunes not funny can not write oh the list goes on and on. Plus I said things according to the blank that I did not even know. 
So Now I have the honor of replacing you and the others with the let gang up add words that were not even there and lie up the person. I am proud to be in the company of KPG LTL Jayne, CB Solo Joey Gerslay Solo and WCK Oh sure I miss someone.

I have work hard to get the lies and insanness thrown at me.Also do not tell any one but I am not funny. Well what the heck I could never be as funny as they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good grief!!. I have just come back from blackberry picking. I was down at the bottom of my driveway about 600 feet from my house. I was close to the road minding my own business singing along to the radio on my mp3 player as I always do. Just then a bus drove past that had tourists on board that had just been to the zip line about 1/2 mile away.
> Anyway I was singing an Elton John song that was on the radio (Someone Saved My Life Tonight, my fave) when I heard someone shout behind me. One of the tourists was leaning out the window, and he was waving at me. I was so startled but managed to wave back. I looked an absolute fright. I wore hubbys baggy old red shirt on that was down to my knees, old sweat pants, my old Crock shoes, and had my hair up inside one of hubbys ball caps. I don`t know if the guy knew I was a young person because I am so short LOL


So what were they expecting a fashion show. Sounds like he may have thought you were very cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have fun Jayne and glad to hear the good news about blood results.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes your posts make zero sense and a couple of us were concerned. Nothing to do with cruelty whatsoever. 


I would say it's more to do with caring, says Mrs. SQM.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I said "hello" as we were going through town. DH said throw some things in the car we're going on a mystery trip! We didn't do anything for our anniversary as I was trying to get settled into those extra meds & diabetes.
> 
> I've heard from the finger test & the Dr said not to worry about the diabetes as it was too low. Great news so DH said we're off & running!
> 
> I think we are going to Florida & I said do you know how "hot" it is in that area as we are South of Atlanta & it is still 86 degrees at nearly 7:45 PM. That is hot! It was 93 on the car temp when we went through Atlanta!


That`s excellent news about the diabetes Janey. i`d like to think that our prayers helped.
We used to live in Florida for 9 years when hubby was in the Navy. (In the Jacksonville area). I liked the hot weather as long as it wasn`t too humid.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now be careful Jayne, they said I am having problems, and so happy with what they wrote. I remember before that they said someone else had problems too. Oh my and I am not funny and I am the most cruel women that walk the earth. Seem the gifted one has a problem with what she read and twist it into what was not said. Oh my poor DM can not understand my post and another one over there. Oh and MRS. SQM agrees I have some kind of problem. Yes I am now the offical loony tunes not funny can not write oh the list goes on and on. Plus I said things according to the blank that I did not even know.
> So Now I have the honor of replacing you and the others with the let gang up add words that were not even there and lie up the person. I am proud to be in the company of KPG LTL Jayne, CB Solo Joey Gerslay Solo and WCK Oh sure I miss someone.
> 
> I have work hard to get the lies and insanness thrown at me.Also do not tell any one but I am not funny. Well what the heck I could never be as funny as they are.


Bonnie, Gali Wendy Bee, Karverr, Georgiegirl and Thumper. I probably left some out too. Don't worry about the them Yarnie. We love you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Mayport? We took our son to his first ship, the John Hancock, there. (1992)


The Orange Park area. Hubby was based at NAS Jacksonville, and then NAS Cecil Field until it closed down. So hubby took early retirement rather than move to NAS Cherry Point in NC for a year.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What who why hoot hoot, and toot toot, think it is about the best way for me to put it.
> 
> How dare you try to take my job. I am the Miss Spelling Queen.
> After all it has been pointed out to me so much, I was made Queen of the mis spilled erds.


Tsk Tsk Tsk, Yarnie, yu reely mush stawp spilling yawr wurds!

HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie, Gali Wendy Bee, Karverr, Georgiegirl and Thumper. I probably left some out too. Don't worry about the them Yarnie. We love you!


Oh not worried CB, I am more amused reading it then upset. It was my turn to get the slam knock out. Have not had a good one for at least 6 months to a year.

Plus I rally and I do mean this find it funny to know i am not funny ect. in fact, watch for saying under my post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Tsk Tsk Tsk, Yarnie, yu reely mush stawp spilling yawr wurds!
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA!


dars yose rs al must s goody a eye bee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie The righter Village News is always a welcome way to start the day.


Ah u's ust aying ats be clause u's lite me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I better go. Dh wants me to cut his beard before church tomorrow. Last time he did it he answered the door. He did such a bad job . He looked like he had bunny feet sticking out of his face. Hahahah . Funny but true. I was so embarrassed but he said he didn't care. Remember this is the man that didn't want to sit with me because we both had on yellow.  Have the popcorn ready Yarnie. I know we will want it later. WCk thanks for the funny pix of the cows.


Hope the beard trimming went well. Guys can be off about the strangest things sometimes. Have you matched your colours for tomorrow?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to leave too, supper is on. Husband doing the cooking.


We just finished left overs tonight. Hope DH made you something special tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to thank you ladies of the right for allowing me one day to be silly, talk about things going on, and ranting against some who feel the need to put someone else down.

And really I do not mind what they have said about me. I found it amusing to know that there is life and it is still going on.

I did not spend the day wondering what if I could have done that, why did it have to happen, and crying every other hour wanting it to go back to long ago. 

Thank you thank you from the bottom of my pea pickn heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good grief!!. I have just come back from blackberry picking. I was down at the bottom of my driveway about 600 feet from my house. I was close to the road minding my own business singing along to the radio on my mp3 player as I always do. Just then a bus drove past that had tourists on board that had just been to the zip line about 1/2 mile away.
> Anyway I was singing an Elton John song that was on the radio (Someone Saved My Life Tonight, my fave) when I heard someone shout behind me. One of the tourists was leaning out the window, and he was waving at me. I was so startled but managed to wave back. I looked an absolute fright. I wore hubbys baggy old red shirt on that was down to my knees, old sweat pants, my old Crock shoes, and had my hair up inside one of hubbys ball caps. I don`t know if the guy knew I was a young person because I am so short LOL


 :lol: Wendy, maybe you're now part of someone's holiday pictures. Except for the crocs, you sound like me when I'm out weeding


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just ignore the bitterness and anger Yarnie. You need to focus on your heart ache right now. Ignore the white noise.YOur friends are here for you. Not worth listening to windbags.


This is true. We are here for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree, they really do not know how to behave, yet want the rest of us to behave.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I said "hello" as we were going through town. DH said throw some things in the car we're going on a mystery trip! We didn't do anything for our anniversary as I was trying to get settled into those extra meds & diabetes.
> 
> I've heard from the finger test & the Dr said not to worry about the diabetes as it was too low. Great news so DH said we're off & running!
> 
> I think we are going to Florida & I said do you know how "hot" it is in that area as we are South of Atlanta & it is still 86 degrees at nearly 7:45 PM. That is hot! It was 93 on the car temp when we went through Atlanta!


Great news about your meds and diabetes Jane!! Hope you and DH have a wonderful late anniversary celebration.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We just finished left overs tonight. Hope DH made you something special tonight.


sweet Italian sausage with fried peppers on a Italian roll. 
Like we use to have when in New York from the deli.

It was so so good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think my daddy died in his chair just to tick my mother off. She was always telling him what to do and when. So I think he just said to himself I will just show her I can do what I want to do this time. He was so peaceful in his chair with a smile on his face with the 2 dogs in his lap with his feet crossed.
> Really I think Jesus came before him and said Johnny it is time to go home and he smiled and said ok I think I will. That makes me feel better seeing this. I wasn't there but my brother told me how peaceful and the smile and his legs crossed as no pain only peace.♥


How beautiful. He passed on happily. How lucky he was. Oh, my...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sweet Italian sausage with fried peppers on a Italian roll.
> Like we use to have when in New York from the deli.
> 
> It was so so good.


Sounds great!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> dars yose rs al must s goody a eye bee.


 MY NEW SPELL CHECKER

Eye halve a spelling chequer 
It came with my pea sea 
It plainly marques four my revue 
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea. 
Eye strike a key and type a word 
And weight four it two say 
Weather eye am wrong oar write 
It shows me strait a weigh. 
As soon as a mist ache is maid 
It nose bee fore two long 
And eye can put the error rite 
Its rare lea ever wrong. 
Eye have run this poem threw it 
I am shore your pleased two no 
Its letter perfect awl the weigh 
My chequer tolled me sew!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now be careful Jayne, they said I am having problems, and so happy with what they wrote. I remember before that they said someone else had problems too. Oh my and I am not funny and I am the most cruel women that walk the earth. Seem the gifted one has a problem with what she read and twist it into what was not said. Oh my poor DM can not understand my post and another one over there. Oh and MRS. SQM agrees I have some kind of problem. Yes I am now the offical loony tunes not funny can not write oh the list goes on and on. Plus I said things according to the blank that I did not even know.
> So Now I have the honor of replacing you and the others with the let gang up add words that were not even there and lie up the person. I am proud to be in the company of KPG LTL Jayne, CB Solo Joey Gerslay Solo and WCK Oh sure I miss someone.
> 
> I have work hard to get the lies and insanness thrown at me.Also do not tell any one but I am not funny. Well what the heck I could never be as funny as they are.


be happy Yarnie ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not worried CB, I am more amused reading it then upset. It was my turn to get the slam knock out. Have not had a good one for at least 6 months to a year.
> 
> Plus I rally and I do mean this find it funny to know i am not funny ect. in fact, watch for saying under my post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to thank you ladies of the right for allowing me one day to be silly, talk about things going on, and ranting against some who feel the need to put someone else down.
> 
> And really I do not mind what they have said about me. I found it amusing to know that there is life and it is still going on.
> 
> ...


Love ya Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> MY NEW SPELL CHECKER
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


Oh oh giggle snort snort. I really love it I can't stop laughing. I can understand it now that is scary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh dear you to have made me laugh so hard. What would I do with out all of you who give me the gift of laughter. I mean real belly laughs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> be happy Yarnie ....


Yarnie, 
We love you and think you are wonderful. That is all you need to remember.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnie,
> We love you and think you are wonderful. That is all you need to remember.


thank you LL.

It's nice to know that outside of what is happening to me of late. that ladies on here know what kindness really means.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear you to have made me laugh so hard. What would I do with out all of you who give me the gift of laughter. I mean real belly laughs.


Laughter is the best medicine:

Laughter makes you feel good. And the good feeling that you get when you laugh remains with you even after the laughter subsides. Humor helps you keep a positive, optimistic outlook through difficult situations, disappointments, and loss.

More than just a respite from sadness and pain, laughter gives you the courage and strength to find new sources of meaning and hope. Even in the most difficult of times, a laughor even simply a smilecan go a long way toward making you feel better. And laughter really is contagiousjust hearing laughter primes your brain and readies you to smile and join in the fun.

http://www.helpguide.org/life/humor_laughter_health.htm


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Y'all! I did some yard work today and just watched Seal Team Six, The Capture of OBL. Very well done.

I didn't make any popcorn, so thought I'd check in here to see if any of you made some?

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wow! I've got lots of catching up to do again ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, good to hear you laugh again at yourself, us and whatever.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Y'all! I did some yard work today and just watched Seal Team Six, The Capture of OBL. Very well done.
> 
> I didn't make any popcorn, so thought I'd check in here to see if any of you made some?
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


We're doing a birthday weekend. We ran some errands, stopped for a Rita's Ice and saw the Phillip Seymour Hoffman movie "A Most Wanted Man". It was an excellent movie, but a little off-putting because you know you're watching a haunted man play a haunted man.

We're home now, feet up, catching up on all our Word games and KP threads!

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Welcome home Bonnie. Good to see you back and hear you enjoyed your trip.

I agree with everyone else, don't worry, be happy.

I love having you here with your great humor, writing and unbreakable spirit.

I'll be sending you an e-mail if that is ok.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We're doing a birthday weekend. We ran some errands, stopped for a Rita's Ice and saw the Phillip Seymour Hoffman movie "A Most Wanted Man". It was an excellent movie, but a little off-putting because you know you're watching a haunted man play a haunted man.
> 
> We're home now, feet up, catching up on all our Word games and KP threads!
> 
> :thumbup:


Sounds like fun, perhaps I'll just stop back reading and pick up from here. Who has a B'Day?

Word games? What was the name of the Dinash (splg?) movie? We'd like to see it but I couldn't find it in our area.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

KPG...please share with us something about your trip:

What did you like best...or least? 
What surprised you? 
What notable characters did you meet...besides WCK that is?
Whatever else comes to mind that was interesting or memorable!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you LL.
> 
> It's nice to know that outside of what is happening to me of late. that ladies on here know what kindness really means.


  :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> KPG...please share with us something about your trip:
> 
> What did you like best...or least?
> What surprised you?
> ...


Sorry, I've been overwhelmed with trying to catch up with work and around the house stuff, I haven't had a second to think about sharing.

Let's see:

Best - I would have to say Lake Louise. It is a beautiful setting that is simply jaw dropping. The lake color is produced by the run off water from the glacier which is nestled between two mountains at the 'front' of the lake. A gorgeous and elegant hotel faces the glacier and the lake which takes in the view.

You can walk around the lake, sit and gaze at it or rent a canoe on sight and be ON the lake.

It is breath-taking. We decided the best spot was on the outside patio of the hotel. So we put our name on the lunch seating list and our waitress plopped us down at _the_ best table on the patio! :-D

We enjoyed peach iced teas and a modified Waldorf Salad (Lobster and Shrimp salad) with cranberries, pecans (I'm allergic to Walnuts), spinach greens, scallions and apples. That view along with the lunch was THE BEST of our trip. But wait!

Emerald Lake, Waterfowl Lake, Peyto Lake and walking on the Glacier are such close runners up for first place it really stresses me to pick a "Best."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gali's story about the veggies got me curious, so I tried to upload some more pics but kept getting a KP system error. I guess no more pics for a while.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What surprised me? 

How much the cowboys who ride bare back on bulls and/or horses, flop around like a rag doll.

I have no idea how any body can take that kind of abuse. It was actually difficult at times to watch.

We had fantastic seats so we saw it up close and personal. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry bon I havcen`t been around much lately as I`ve been blackberry picking. I got about 2 more gallons to pick then I`m done.!! Phew!!!!
> But please add me to your many friends here who love you and don`t want you to stay away. You`re important to us.
> ♥♥♥


Thanks, Wendy - I appreciate that so much. I'm just taking a little "think-time," as DH calls it - then I'm back. I think tomorrow is a good day to take off - Sunday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I said "hello" as we were going through town. DH said throw some things in the car we're going on a mystery trip! We didn't do anything for our anniversary as I was trying to get settled into those extra meds & diabetes.
> 
> I've heard from the finger test & the Dr said not to worry about the diabetes as it was too low. Great news so DH said we're off & running!
> 
> I think we are going to Florida & I said do you know how "hot" it is in that area as we are South of Atlanta & it is still 86 degrees at nearly 7:45 PM. That is hot! It was 93 on the car temp when we went through Atlanta!


A mystery trip - what fun! You two know how to enjoy life!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Tsk Tsk Tsk, Yarnie, yu reely mush stawp spilling yawr wurds!
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Notable characters:

I couldn't believe how well we were treated by the General Manager at one of the hotels we stayed.

The first day I went to the front desk to request a call for a taxi, the General Manger, who was standing next to me, immediately asked me where I wanted to go. We spoke briefly and he said, ride with me. He apologized that his car was small and that it was messy because of his kids, but he'd be happy to take DH and I to our destination.

I was flabbergasted. We had such a great talk during that ride and from that day forward, the GM greeted us personally each day, helped me with my cell phone, sat at breakfast with us each day, and shared stories about himself and heard our stories. When we checked-out to continue on our journey, he asked to exchange e-mails with DH and I so we could keep in touch.

He is a notable character and now a dear friend. He took such an interest in us, well, for obvious reasons (!), yet, I did not see him take such an interest in any other hotel guests. He was very friendly to every guest, I saw him handle a very difficult couple, discuss it with us, and still act as a true professional should.

Things in life happen for a reason, and I know it was destiny for us to meet him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to thank you ladies of the right for allowing me one day to be silly, talk about things going on, and ranting against some who feel the need to put someone else down.
> 
> And really I do not mind what they have said about me. I found it amusing to know that there is life and it is still going on.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it, BUT - did you say ONE day to be silly? Surely you jest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> MY NEW SPELL CHECKER
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, I've been overwhelmed with trying to catch up with work and around the house stuff, I haven't had a second to think about sharing.
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


Sounds delightful...especially the lunch with view!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Interesting and Memorable:

I'll tell you all those stories as time goes on. I don't want to hog the thread!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love ya Yarnie!


Same here, Yarnie. Remember what Mr. Rogers said - "I like you just the way you are."


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What surprised me?
> 
> How much the cowboys who ride bare back on bulls and/or horses, flop around like a rag doll.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw a lot of rodeos in Texas...they must be black and blue when the day is over...the bulls too! OUCH!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Laughter is the best medicine:
> 
> Laughter makes you feel good. And the good feeling that you get when you laugh remains with you even after the laughter subsides. Humor helps you keep a positive, optimistic outlook through difficult situations, disappointments, and loss.
> 
> ...


So true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Y'all! I did some yard work today and just watched Seal Team Six, The Capture of OBL. Very well done.
> 
> I didn't make any popcorn, so thought I'd check in here to see if any of you made some?
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


How did your flowers survive your absence? And the really big question is how did DH's co-workers survive without their treats during your holiday? I'm guessing they've been waiting at the door for him all week.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Y'all! I did some yard work today and just watched Seal Team Six, The Capture of OBL. Very well done.
> 
> I didn't make any popcorn, so thought I'd check in here to see if any of you made some?
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


I made some and ate some for you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Sounds delightful...especially the lunch with view!


I'll share some pics as soon as I get them from digi camera to computer.

Oh, did I mention, I have thousands of them?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Welcome home Bonnie. Good to see you back and hear you enjoyed your trip.
> 
> I agree with everyone else, don't worry, be happy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, KPG. I'd love to get an email from you any time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Gali's story about the veggies got me curious, so I tried to upload some more pics but kept getting a KP system error. I guess no more pics for a while.


But, but, you're the ace photog .....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Wendy - I appreciate that so much. I'm just taking a little "think-time," as DH calls it - then I'm back. I think tomorrow is a good day to take off - Sunday.


Good girl - the Lord agrees!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Notable characters:
> 
> I couldn't believe how well we were treated by the General Manager at one of the hotels we stayed.
> 
> ...


That's really nice and as you say, meant to be. Someday your paths may cross again and it'll be just as great.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll share some pics as soon as I get them from digi camera to computer.
> 
> Oh, did I mention, I have thousands of them?


Yes I think you did...I know how hard it is to hit the delete key, but we're just looking for a dozen or so!

 :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Forgot one: Least.

This is really bad, but one morning in Banff, we saw blood on the sidewalk (from a serious fight) the night prior.

That was the least favorite. Sorry, to share, but you know me, honest Abe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Yes, I saw a lot of rodeos in Texas...they must be black and blue when the day is over...the bulls too! OUCH!


I've seen bull fighting but somehow this made me cringe more.

I cannot get the picture out of my head of the flopping rag doll bodies.

Cowboys are amazing athletes.

Pretty hot too (some of them)!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention - the last day of my trip, I called home and DH said he'd had a busy day. He woke up to a large branch from the neighbor's old maple tree "resting" (after crashing) on our fence. Then, he went to make coffee - no water! (They're replacing pipes in our neighborhood.) When he opened the refrigerator - it was very quiet and sadly warm.

I'm glad I was out of town! (Mean of me.) The water was back on in 2 hours, the branch and the refrigerator will be taken care of on Monday. As for the fence - later.

It was a crazy week. 

Sleep well friends. You are the best. Thank you all for your uplifting words and general craziness. Have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I made some and ate some for you!


Well thank you, Bon, that was very thoughtful of you. Did mine have real butter on it or that plastic stuff?

:?:  :roll:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Forgot to mention - the last day of the trip, DH said he'd had a busy day. He woke up to a large branch from the neighbor's old maple tree "resting" (after crashing) on our fence. Then, he went to make coffee - no water! (They're replacing pipes in our neighborhood.) When he opened the refrigerator - it was very quiet and sadly warm.
> 
> I'm glad I was out of town! (Mean of me.) The water was back on in 2 hours, the branch and the refrigerator will be taken care of on Monday. As for the fence - later.
> 
> ...


You too, Bon...have a blessed and restful Sunday.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've seen bull fighting but somehow this made me cringe more.
> 
> I cannot get the picture out of my head of the flopping rag doll bodies.
> 
> ...


Its all in the genes!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your flowers survive your absence? And the really big question is how did DH's co-workers survive without their treats during your holiday? I'm guessing they've been waiting at the door for him all week.


So funny you asked. I was wondering what to do, so I hired my BIL to come every other day (if no rain), to spend 1 1/2 hours at our home watering for us.

This morning at 5:30 (ugh) AM, I drove BIL and my sister to the airport for their vacation. BIL was so excited to have $ in his pocket to spend on what he may find on his vacation. Sister doesn't get a nickel; of which BIL kept reminding her on the drive.

DH was much missed. The team had a huge project due on the Weds after his first Monday back. They named DH's favorite cookie in the company cafe after DH! That was their hint, that he was missed *and* that I'm to bake something for them soon.

On Sunday's do-to list; Strawberry Chocolate Chip Cookies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Well thank you, Bon, that was very thoughtful of you. Did mine have real butter on it or that plastic stuff?
> 
> :?:  :roll:


This was "gourmet popcorn" in real kernels, popped in olive oil (the way my girls taught me to do it), and salted to make your lips pucker! I'll bring some to our next gathering.

Because it's done with Extra Virgin Olive Oil, the more you eat, the thinner you get! (All the extra fat goes to the extra virgins.) :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Forgot to mention - the last day of my trip, I called home and DH said he'd had a busy day. He woke up to a large branch from the neighbor's old maple tree "resting" (after crashing) on our fence. Then, he went to make coffee - no water! (They're replacing pipes in our neighborhood.) When he opened the refrigerator - it was very quiet and sadly warm.
> 
> I'm glad I was out of town! (Mean of me.) The water was back on in 2 hours, the branch and the refrigerator will be taken care of on Monday. As for the fence - later.
> 
> ...


More excitement than DH wanted I'm sure, but I would have been glad to miss that too. Hope you didn't lose too much food.

Hope you sleep well too and have a restful, contemplative day tomorrow. Bless you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Great - many of the gang is all here!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I made some and ate some for you!


Oh, geez, thanks Bonnie. You always have my back.

I must think about re-payment very soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. I'd love to get an email from you any time.


I'd like to reach you tomorrow, afternoon, after church and grocery shopping.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> That's really nice and as you say, meant to be. Someday your paths may cross again and it'll be just as great.


He was from, oh, man, I just drew a blank.

What is the most Northern place in China?

Oh, gosh, begins with a "M."

Mongolia - is that it? I believe it is.

Very intelligent, educated and interesting man.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've seen bull fighting but somehow this made me cringe more.
> 
> I cannot get the picture out of my head of the flopping rag doll bodies.
> 
> ...


I must agree about those cowboys. Cowboys and baseball players - yee-hah!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd like to reach you tomorrow, afternoon, after church and grocery shopping.


I'm looking forward to it. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Forgot to mention - the last day of my trip, I called home and DH said he'd had a busy day. He woke up to a large branch from the neighbor's old maple tree "resting" (after crashing) on our fence. Then, he went to make coffee - no water! (They're replacing pipes in our neighborhood.) When he opened the refrigerator - it was very quiet and sadly warm.
> 
> I'm glad I was out of town! (Mean of me.) The water was back on in 2 hours, the branch and the refrigerator will be taken care of on Monday. As for the fence - later.
> 
> ...


Bon, you made me laugh as usual! ( ... mean of me)

Ditto to you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your flowers survive your absence? And the really big question is how did DH's co-workers survive without their treats during your holiday? I'm guessing they've been waiting at the door for him all week.


You just reminded me, I have a soaker hose to return tomorrow.

It wouldn't have worked for us anyway! BIL is the best.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Well thank you, Bon, that was very thoughtful of you. Did mine have real butter on it or that plastic stuff?
> 
> :?:  :roll:


Just so you know, I like Kettle Corn. Just sayin'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Its all in the genes!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:

or chaps - one Cowboy had turquoise chaps - ooh la la!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, I've been overwhelmed with trying to catch up with work and around the house stuff, I haven't had a second to think about sharing.
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your favourite pics when you get them uploaded. We've always enjoyed Lake Louise more than Banff too. Some of our special occasions included Sunday brunch at Lake Louise.

If you ever make it back to Alberta, another of our favourite spots is Elbow Falls in Kananaskis.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This was "gourmet popcorn" in real kernels, popped in olive oil (the way my girls taught me to do it), and salted to make your lips pucker! I'll bring some to our next gathering.
> 
> Because it's done with Extra Virgin Olive Oil, the more you eat, the thinner you get! (All the extra fat goes to the extra virgins.) :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I must agree about those cowboys. Cowboys and baseball players - yee-hah!!!


I can go along with that, but don't forget firemen; they're always smokin' hot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to seeing your favourite pics when you get them uploaded. We've always enjoyed Lake Louise more than Banff too. Some of our special occasions included Sunday brunch at Lake Louise.
> 
> If you ever make it back to Alberta, another of our favourite spots is Elbow Falls in Kananaskis.


I'm remembering that name, cannot remember if we stopped there.

The drive on 1 and the PCH were fabulous. We even made it to the Radium Hot Springs and saw so much wildlife along the way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope the beard trimming went well. Guys can be off about the strangest things sometimes. Have you matched your colours for tomorrow?


I let him to the beard cutting but will look in the day light before we go out in public. I will make sure we don't match for sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to thank you ladies of the right for allowing me one day to be silly, talk about things going on, and ranting against some who feel the need to put someone else down.
> 
> And really I do not mind what they have said about me. I found it amusing to know that there is life and it is still going on.
> 
> ...


Have you been around me too long? Now you are talking southern. Pea pickin's heart. 
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi CB!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: I have forgotten, did you already have your town day or is it coming up?

I so loved seeing your shop. I already want to go back, browse, and buy more yarn to stash, I mean use, I mean look at and admire.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Notable characters:
> 
> I couldn't believe how well we were treated by the General Manager at one of the hotels we stayed.
> 
> ...


That's a wonderful story KPG! Always a nice reminder to hear about how many people are kind and considerate, especially when we know of some who aren't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you been around me too long? Now you are talking southern. Pea pickin's heart.
> :thumbup:


Not sure what y'all talkin' bout, but can imagine.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like fun, perhaps I'll just stop back reading and pick up from here. Who has a B'Day?
> 
> Word games? What was the name of the Dinash (splg?) movie? We'd like to see it but I couldn't find it in our area.


Oldest daughter's bd...she's camping here in NC with SIL...they'll house sit while we're away in August...England, Ireland, Scotland. I think I told you??

Dinesh D'Souza "America"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a wonderful story KPG! Always a nice reminder to hear about how many people are kind and considerate, especially when we know of some who aren't.


Ain't that the truth. We found everyone to be friendly to us throughout Canada. As I told you, the only folks we met and didn't care for too much and tried to avoid were the one couple we shared a meal with on the train. Wouldn't you know, they were the very ones, to film our meeting! God sure does work in mysterious ways.

BTW: Don't know how someone cannot be happy living in Canada, but she isn't.

Her loss - your gain? Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This was "gourmet popcorn" in real kernels, popped in olive oil (the way my girls taught me to do it), and salted to make your lips pucker! I'll bring some to our next gathering.
> 
> Because it's done with Extra Virgin Olive Oil, the more you eat, the thinner you get! (All the extra fat goes to the extra virgins.) :-D


Now you're talking my language...eat and grow thin!
:XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So funny you asked. I was wondering what to do, so I hired my BIL to come every other day (if no rain), to spend 1 1/2 hours at our home watering for us.
> 
> This morning at 5:30 (ugh) AM, I drove BIL and my sister to the airport for their vacation. BIL was so excited to have $ in his pocket to spend on what he may find on his vacation. Sister doesn't get a nickel; of which BIL kept reminding her on the drive.
> 
> ...


I think they might be waiting for him in the parking lot for first dibs on Strawberry Chocolate Chip Cookies!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Oldest daughter's bd...she's camping here in NC with SIL...they'll house sit while we're away in August...England, Ireland, Scotland. I think I told you??
> 
> Dinesh D'Souza "America"


Oh, that's right. I remember all of this now. What is wrong with me. Don't answer that!

You have your fantastic trip coming up - I'll be asking you all the same questions when you return.

I saw BlackWatch a couple of years ago - I'd love to follow your trip itineracy as well some day.

Txs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Now you're talking my language...eat and grow thin!
> :XD:


Exactly how does that work .... I think Bonnie is fibbing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

You are really an exciting lady who finds the best pictures! Bravo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think they might be waiting for him in the parking lot for first dibs on Strawberry Chocolate Chip Cookies!


We'll see; I've never made them before.

I now have three bottles of Strawberry Extract; anyone need some? :-D

Sometimes I'm such a space shot; buying stuff I bought prior ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This was "gourmet popcorn" in real kernels, popped in olive oil (the way my girls taught me to do it), and salted to make your lips pucker! I'll bring some to our next gathering.
> 
> Because it's done with Extra Virgin Olive Oil, the more you eat, the thinner you get! (All the extra fat goes to the extra virgins.) :-D


 :lol: perfect treat for us


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Forgot to mention - the last day of my trip, I called home and DH said he'd had a busy day. He woke up to a large branch from the neighbor's old maple tree "resting" (after crashing) on our fence. Then, he went to make coffee - no water! (They're replacing pipes in our neighborhood.) When he opened the refrigerator - it was very quiet and sadly warm.
> 
> I'm glad I was out of town! (Mean of me.) The water was back on in 2 hours, the branch and the refrigerator will be taken care of on Monday. As for the fence - later.
> 
> ...


Oh I hate days like that. 
Sweet dreams Bon.♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> or chaps - one Cowboy had turquoise chaps - ooh la la!


  ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are really an exciting lady who finds the best pictures! Bravo!


Hi Janie - where are you now?

You are an exciting lady who posts the best pictures!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This was "gourmet popcorn" in real kernels, popped in olive oil (the way my girls taught me to do it), and salted to make your lips pucker! I'll bring some to our next gathering.
> 
> Because it's done with Extra Virgin Olive Oil, the more you eat, the thinner you get! (All the extra fat goes to the extra virgins.) :-D


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'll now have to go back and read, seems I missed a lot of dialogue and pictures.

Can't have that!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Have we seen Joey recently? I don't remember and Gali and WBee, GG, KC, Karverr, Jokim, or so many others.

Hope everyone is well and happy and busy in beautiful weather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I have forgotten, did you already have your town day or is it coming up?
> 
> I so loved seeing your shop. I already want to go back, browse, and buy more yarn to stash, I mean use, I mean look at and admire.


No - our festival was the weekend before you arrived, during our heat wave, way too hot at more than 35C. Glad it wasn't that hot while you were here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Now I have to turn in and lights out.

Good night all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi CB!


Hi KPG. Looking forward to the pix of your trip. Can't believe it has already been a week since you got back from Canada. Are you getting caught up yet?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No - our festival was the weekend before you arrived, during our heat wave, way too hot at more than 35C. Glad it wasn't that hot while you were here.


Oh, too bad. That probably affected your sales and participation.

Guess what I bought?

Salmon and fresh tomatoes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I made some and ate some for you!


Atta girl, when I'm hungry, I'll tell you to eat for me! Just kidding!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi KPG. Looking forward to the pix of your trip. Can't believe it has already been a week since you got back from Canada. Are you getting caught up yet?


Sadly, no. Too many things to do and not enough time.

My stack of personal mail was two inches high, work mail about ten inches stacked!

I had over 800 e-mails to read/answer.

I have pics to retrieve, things to sew, deck wood to restain, remodeling to schedule, chairs to refinish, gifts to make, and on.

But, I wake up every morning and start anew.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ain't that the truth. We found everyone to be friendly to us throughout Canada. As I told you, the only folks we met and didn't care for too much and tried to avoid were the one couple we shared a meal with on the train. Wouldn't you know, they were the very ones, to film our meeting! God sure does work in mysterious ways.
> 
> BTW: Don't know how someone cannot be happy living in Canada, but she isn't.
> 
> Her loss - your gain? Sorry, couldn't help myself.


She was funny - so concerned about strangers meeting. But we did get the video :thumbup: (Maybe she thought it would be on the news if there was a mysterious disappearance or crime at the Gardens :XD: )


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have we seen Joey recently? I don't remember and Gali and WBee, GG, KC, Karverr, Jokim, or so many others.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy and busy in beautiful weather.


Joey is on...busy with her causes. Gali is crazy busy, WBee is on some, GG is away, KC is on some, Karverr is crazy busy, Jokim is sans wifi, Thumper is posting elsewhere...who else?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I hate days like that.
> Sweet dreams Bon.♥


You've had more than your share of those kind of days  Is your microwave fixed/replaced now?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just so you know, I like Kettle Corn. Just sayin'


Oh - so do I! I'll bring some of that, too. I have to learn how to make it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> or chaps - one Cowboy had turquoise chaps - ooh la la!


Swoon!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> She was funny - so concerned about strangers meeting. But we did get the video :thumbup: (Maybe she thought it would be on the news if there was a mysterious disappearance or crime at the Gardens :XD: )


She literally thought you or I was an axe murderer I think. I told her, "Not so, we met on a knitting site, not Facebook." She wasn't too pleased with my comment.

She was obsessed with the strangers meeting. It makes sense she hung around and videoed it now that I think about it.

When I put the flower in my hair on the coach, it prompted her to remembering. (I had no idea they'd be on that same tour.)

She told me she thought I was nuts; what she didn't expect was for me to tell her she was correct.

Did I mention she was a Liberal Professor in a Pennsylvania U?

Her head nearly spun off when she heard about two strangers meeting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, too bad. That probably affected your sales and participation.
> 
> Guess what I bought?
> 
> Salmon and fresh tomatoes!


 :thumbup: DH's favourite salmon sandwiches!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Janie - where are you now?
> 
> You are an exciting lady who posts the best pictures!


We are in a motel in Perry, Georgia! I'm sure we are headed for Florida & yes, yes, the weather man said cooler weather coming from Canada all the way to Florida!

Thanks a million, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can go along with that, but don't forget firemen; they're always smokin' hot.


How could I forget?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you been around me too long? Now you are talking southern. Pea pickin's heart.
> :thumbup:


It's very contagious!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've had more than your share of those kind of days  Is your microwave fixed/replaced now?


New microwave ,fixed dishwasher, freshly painted car but still a little buzz or zzzt in the pool . Mystery static. Still blame it on KPG from the pool party last year. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly how does that work .... I think Bonnie is fibbing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> She was funny - so concerned about strangers meeting. But we did get the video :thumbup: (Maybe she thought it would be on the news if there was a mysterious disappearance or crime at the Gardens :XD: )


Well, you did cut a flower ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Since I've been mean & posted on Wow, they completely ignored the post! Is this cruelty at its best???

I'll say goodnight to all & go to sleep as DH is already sleeping!

Love you all! Hugs, Janie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Joey is on...busy with her causes. Gali is crazy busy, WBee is on some, GG is away, KC is on some, Karverr is crazy busy, Jokim is sans wifi, Thumper is posting elsewhere...who else?


Thank you Madame Secretary - great summary. I bow to you.

What would we do without you.

I'm asking for a raise in your compensation.

Everyone?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've had more than your share of those kind of days  Is your microwave fixed/replaced now?


CB is such a drama queen, always seeking the spotlight.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - so do I! I'll bring some of that, too. I have to learn how to make it.


Hey, I thought you went to bed?

P.S. I signed off, too, and here I still am.

Having fun with the peeps!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are in a motel in Perry, Georgia! I'm sure we are headed for Florida & yes, yes, the weather man said cooler weather coming from Canada all the way to Florida!
> 
> Thanks a million, WCK!


What fun! My dd just got back last week, Florida. She said the weather was nice the whole week. GeorgieGirl is coming back today so you missed her. 
We are suppose to be getting a cool front tomorrow night. It was 93 today with horrible humidity. God must want you to have a great trip giving you cooler weather this week. Enjoy your trip with dh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, I thought you went to bed?
> 
> P.S. I signed off, too, and here I still am.
> 
> Having fun with the peeps!


I can't stay away. Now I've caught up - this is the last page - and this is my last post. Back Monday!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Since I've been mean & posted on Wow, they completely ignored the post! Is this cruelty at its best???
> 
> I'll say goodnight to all & go to sleep as DH is already sleeping!
> 
> Love you all! Hugs, Janie


(((Janie)))


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Swoon!


Rhymes with Loon (Loonie) - the One Dollar coin in Canada

and Toonie - the Two Dollar coin

The Canadian bills are colorful and pretty, with a plastic like coating. I'd forgotten that.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can't stay away. Now I've caught up - this is the last page - and this is my last post. Back Monday!


Hi CB...Bye CB!
Enjoy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Cyall .....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: DH's favourite salmon sandwiches!


We'd not had them before - it was a treat that Mr. WCK prepared for us. He is such a sweet guy; treated us like royalty as did you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hi CB...Bye CB!
> Enjoy!


Who is going me or you? :lol: Bye if it is you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We are in a motel in Perry, Georgia! I'm sure we are headed for Florida & yes, yes, the weather man said cooler weather coming from Canada all the way to Florida!
> 
> Thanks a million, WCK!


Very nice - safe journey Janie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> New microwave ,fixed dishwasher, freshly painted car but still a little buzz or zzzt in the pool . Mystery static. Still blame it on KPG from the pool party last year. :XD:


I.did.not.do.it. I am a big buzz, not some puny one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Since I've been mean & posted on Wow, they completely ignored the post! Is this cruelty at its best???
> 
> I'll say goodnight to all & go to sleep as DH is already sleeping!
> 
> Love you all! Hugs, Janie


If they ignored you, consider yourself blessed.

Hugs backatcha.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I.did.not.do.it. I am a big buzz, not some puny one.


A buzz? Or a zZzzit . Did WCK wear her rubber boots and hard hat? She told me she was going to.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who is going me or you? :lol: Bye if it is you.


Ooops I hit the wrong reply...it was you CB...I missed you today and wanted to say hi and bye before I fell asleep...I dropped the phone 3 times already...zzzzzzzzz


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who is going me or you? :lol: Bye if it is you.


Me, bye CB. I have to call it a night.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A buzz? Or a zZzzit . Did WCK wear her rubber boots and hard hat? She told me she was going to.


NO! WCK did tell me that you gave her those suggestions!

What is wrong with you? I'm a very nice and safe person to be around.

I cannot believe you, of all people, spoke behind my back that way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She literally thought you or I was an axe murderer I think. I told her, "Not so, we met on a knitting site, not Facebook." She wasn't too pleased with my comment.
> 
> She was obsessed with the strangers meeting. It makes sense she hung around and videoed it now that I think about it.
> 
> ...


Maybe she's been watching too many murder mysteries. I didn't know she was a prof. She didn't fit your description, but she was staring at us so intently and then came up and asked about the flower and meeting with you and made the comment about meeting strangers from the net.

Like I said to Mr KPG, axes are way too messy - poison would be neater :evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB:

I'll tell you a story about another bowling ball in my life that I met up with for the second time while with Mr. & Mrs. WCK.

Good Night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB:
> 
> I'll tell you a story about another bowling ball in my life that I met up with for the second time while with Mr. & Mrs. WCK.
> 
> Good Night.


You are not asleep , tell me now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We are in a motel in Perry, Georgia! I'm sure we are headed for Florida & yes, yes, the weather man said cooler weather coming from Canada all the way to Florida!
> 
> Thanks a million, WCK!


 :thumbup: The least I could do for you Janie! Have fun!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe she's been watching too many murder mysteries. I didn't know she was a prof. She didn't fit your description, but she was staring at us so intently and then came up and asked about the flower and meeting with you and made the comment about meeting strangers from the net.
> 
> Like I said to Mr KPG, axes are way too messy - poison would be neater :evil:


Oh, gosh, WCK! :-D

Good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> New microwave ,fixed dishwasher, freshly painted car but still a little buzz or zzzt in the pool . Mystery static. Still blame it on KPG from the pool party last year. :XD:


She has the power!
Yay - photo worked this time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe she's been watching too many murder mysteries. I didn't know she was a prof. She didn't fit your description, but she was staring at us so intently and then came up and asked about the flower and meeting with you and made the comment about meeting strangers from the net.
> 
> Like I said to Mr KPG, axes are way too messy - poison would be neater :evil:


Some people ARE mean on the net. I think we have meet all of them. But God does work in mysterious ways. We wouldn't have met each other if it hasn't been for them. So thanks meanies for helping us to be friends on Denim. They bound us together thru their hate. God is Good !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She has the power!
> Yay - photo worked this time!


Cracks me up everytime. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, you did cut a flower ...


 :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Madame Secretary - great summary. I bow to you.
> 
> What would we do without you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: at least 100%


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not asleep , tell me now.


DH just told me to cash out.

But ....

When I was younger and single I dated for a long time a Nuclear Engineer from Colorado. He traveled all over to the Nuclear Sites and had a trip to Seattle, WA. Since his hotel room (2 dbl beds) and rental car was paid for, he asked if my sister and I would like to fly to WA, and stay in his room and use his car after dropping him at each site each day. The plan was for sister and I to sightsee while he was working. We agreed and went.

At the end of the week, the three of us, drove to Canada and toured Victoria, Vancouver and Vancouver Island and went to the Buchart Gardens.

In the rose garden there was and still is one of those metallic (silver in this case) glazing balls on a pedestal.

I took a picture and my flash bounced back at me in a, wait for it, streak of light! It cracked us all up. Then, my crazy mind kicked in, and I attempted to take a pic of the three of us in the reflection of the ball. Once developed, the picture came out perfectly.

At the time, it was cool photography to laminate your photo onto an acrylic sheet. Then, parts of the photo could be laser cut and produce a 3D photograph that stands on a stand of three tracks so the photo is seen in 3D (in acrylic).

Naturally, I did that to the electrifying photo of us three.

The artistic photo showed the gardens in the background and the gazing ball forward showing the 3 of us in the reflecting metallic ball. I had the photo for years (may still have it around someplace.)

I'd forgotten all about it. When visiting the gardens again with my husband and M/M WCK, my DH came upon the glazing ball. He pointed it out because he recognized it, and Mr. WCK took a pic of M/M KPG near it.

We thought it was fun and special.

The End.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NO! WCK did tell me that you gave her those suggestions!
> 
> What is wrong with you? I'm a very nice and safe person to be around.
> 
> I cannot believe you, of all people, spoke behind my back that way.


I did it out in the open, everyone heard me too. I even sent pics of how WCK should put on rubber boots to protect herself from zzzits. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Rhymes with Loon (Loonie) - the One Dollar coin in Canada
> 
> and Toonie - the Two Dollar coin
> 
> The Canadian bills are colorful and pretty, with a plastic like coating. I'd forgotten that.


But keep them away from the heat or they'll melt! (talk about shrinking money!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> DH just told me to cash out.
> 
> But ....
> 
> ...


Great story! Love it. I know Mr. and Mrs. WCK loved the first story. But WCK already knew how you are with the lightening and bowling balls.
:!: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some people ARE mean on the net. I think we have meet all of them. But God does work in mysterious ways. We wouldn't have met each other if it hasn't been for them. So thanks meanies for helping us to be friends on Denim. They bound us together thru their hate. God is Good !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :evil:


WCK you didn't!? :shock: Now I am shocked. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :evil:


I actually thought your flower was real!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some people ARE mean on the net. I think we have meet all of them. But God does work in mysterious ways. We wouldn't have met each other if it hasn't been for them. So thanks meanies for helping us to be friends on Denim. They bound us together thru their hate. God is Good !


We're the rainbow after the storm!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did it out in the open, everyone heard me too. I even sent pics of how WCK should put on rubber boots to protect herself from zzzits. :-o


My hero. What until I meet you. You're in for a shock of your life young lady.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> But keep them away from the heat or they'll melt! (talk about shrinking money!)


Really? Interesting, hadn't thought about that either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My hero. What until I meet you. You're in for a shock of your life young lady.


I 'll wear my boots.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great story! Love it. I know Mr. and Mrs. WCK loved the first story. But WCK already knew how you are with the lightening and bowling balls.
> :!: :lol:


Can I go now? I've told you a bedtime story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're the rainbow after the storm!


You are right as right can be. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We're the rainbow after the storm!


I _know_ that view!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> DH just told me to cash out.
> 
> But ....
> 
> ...


It was a great story and hopefully Mr WKC's photos turned out; too bad he couldn't get a reflection though. And lucky for us there were no sparks flying so we didn't end up in detention


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can I go now? I've told you a bedtime story.


Yes now go to bed. Hugs and kisses. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I 'll wear my boots.


... don't forget your helmut (like you told WCK, you whippersnapper, you).

Please tell me you don't knit for *your* Barbie dolls ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a great story and hopefully Mr WKC's photos turned out; too bad he couldn't get a reflection though. And lucky for us there were no sparks flying so we didn't end up in detention


She had her rubber flip flops on. 
Night everyone. Love!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did it out in the open, everyone heard me too. I even sent pics of how WCK should put on rubber boots to protect herself from zzzits. :-o


Those were cute rubber boots and it was a happy day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... don't forget your helmut (like you told WCK, you whippersnapper, you).
> 
> Please tell me you don't knit for *your*Barbie dolls ....


Don't worry. I never had a Barbie doll to knit for. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a great story and hopefully Mr WKC's photos turned out; too bad he couldn't get a reflection though. And lucky for us there were no sparks flying so we didn't end up in detention


The pic Mr. WCK took on my camera is great (on the preview screen). Perhaps I'll post it - full frontal - that will be shocking too!

If sparks flew, we'd all end up in more than detention, more like a ditch.

Good night you two, for the final call! I've enjoyed tonight's chat with everyone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great story! Love it. I know Mr. and Mrs. WCK loved the first story. But WCK already knew how you are with the lightening and bowling balls.
> :!: :lol:


Yes Mr KPG told Mr WCK about the bowling ball and said it was just one of many stories. The tell-all book will be out soon :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Those were cute rubber boots and it was a happy day!


I am glad you 4 had fun. I am still jealous tho.Now I am saying goodnight and still here. Good night Gracie and John boy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes now go to bed. Hugs and kisses. Sweet dreams.♥


Ditto!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes Mr KPG told Mr WCK about the bowling ball and said it was just one of many stories. The tell-all book will be out soon :lol:


Can't wait for the paperback.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't worry. I never had a Barbie doll to knit for. :shock:


Thank God for small favors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes Mr KPG told Mr WCK about the bowling ball and said it was just one of many stories. The tell-all book will be out soon :lol:


I didn't know that, the sneak. I think I'm famous or infamous - well both!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK you didn't!? :shock: Now I am shocked. :lol:


No - it was a polyester flower (not even silk)! Fake pink flowers will be our sign when we get together.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No - it was a polyester flower (not even silk)! Fake pink flowers will be our sign when we get together.


That and Mr. KPG said we should all knit the same accessory, flower for our hair, flower pin, knitted bracelet, fashion scarf, etc., and MEET.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We just finished left overs tonight. Hope DH made you something special tonight.


Great minds think alike westy. We had leftovers for dinner tonight too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

G'night!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Great minds think alike westy. We had leftovers for dinner tonight too.


Are you recovered from your berry picking Wendy? What comes next after the blackberries? Our yellow plums are now ripe enough to eat, but they're very juicy so they don't last long. Our blackberries and pears should be ripe in another couple of weeks.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yikes this storm approaching Sunday looks very nasty indeed. The whole of my state in on target to get some real brutal storms.
I hope and pray we don`t lose power. i`d hate to think of all the time and effort I took in picking 15 gallons of blackberries was all for nothing.
So if you don`t see me post for a while you`ll know why

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/severe-thunderstorms-tornadoes/31099562


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you recovered from your berry picking Wendy? What comes next after the blackberries? Our yellow plums are now ripe enough to eat, but they're very juicy so they don't last long. Our blackberries and pears should be ripe in another couple of weeks.


Blackberries is all that I pick westy. We have quite a few black walnut trees on our property that hubby would like to sell for the lumber. We have an apple tree and that`s about it. 
Next year we hope to buy another chestnut tree to replace the one that fell down a few years ago. I also want a hazelnut tree also.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yikes this storm approaching Sunday looks very nasty indeed. The whole of my state in on target to get some real brutal storms.
> I hope and pray we don`t lose power. i`d hate to think of all the time and effort I took in picking 15 gallons of blackberries was all for nothing.
> So if you don`t see me post for a while you`ll know why
> 
> http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/severe-thunderstorms-tornadoes/31099562


That's a huge storm front Wendy. Prayers for your safety!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a huge storm front Wendy. Prayers for your safety!


Thanks westy. I have my phone, mp3 player, and Android tablet on charge. I hear it raining, and the rumbles of thunder in the distance. So much for the weather saying it won`t storm til 4am
Both sons are working the night shift tonight. I hope and pray they both get home safe in the morning.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you're looking in the wrong direction when you say "sitting in judgement" - that was a role Wombat chose to take upon herself.
> 
> Contrary to what your friends say, we do have diversity of opinions on this thread, but it rarely gets nasty because we don't turn it into personal attacks or drag out the discussion to score points. We're friends that choose to socialize, not the debating team looking to win a competition.
> 
> A while ago, Wombat told a story and seemed to have a problem with some of us having a different perspective. From there, she went to other threads as well as this one and made hurtful, personal comments. She set herself up as the judge of our motivations, morals and character. It seems she wants to continue along that path and we don't want to deal with that type of behaviour on this thread.


I'm not aware that I've done as you charge. Please provide a link. To the other threads please?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You do not have to encourage the progressives to adopt the rule. They and you have been doing the same thing since day one. The hint you put on yesterday about yiddish and KPG? Would have been better to just use names as to play games.
> Yes I read what all of you write on the three or four sites you have claimed. unlike one of yours who claims not to read our one site and then proves it by quoteing what has been said.
> We do not now invade LOL, so why the need to drop into our
> one site? Because we Conservatives do not like what is happening to Israel? From what I have read your group have adopted the same stance.
> ...


So why did you respond to me?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You may know that I seldom venture onto WOW or LOLL, so I am blissfully unaware of the arguments that take place on there.
> 
> Before I went away, a couple of people mentioned having friends who basically broke off their friendships.
> 
> ...


I felt a definite 'shift' after I Skyped with SQM. I PM'd a couple of people whom I thought I could trust and they reassured me I was wrong. Recently I challenged some statements, and the responses were OTT. The rest is history.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll simply remind you that most Repubs have always stood in support of Israel. Until Obama, so has the USA govt.
> 
> I believe I succinctly and politely responded to Wombat's accusations to me (and some others) on this thread. My words were not hostile, and it is your word 'crimes' not mine. I cannot explain what you are thinking.
> 
> You have a close relationship with Wombat, so why don't you discuss your questions with her?


Because you are so dogmatic and righteous there's no point.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gerslay! I appreciate you telling it like it is.
> 
> It doesn't matter to the Libs what I say or how I say it. They will personally attack because it is their mentality and all they know. Frankly, I have yet to hear any Lib justify their positions, so, therefore, they MUST attack anyone who does present and justify a different viewpoint.
> 
> ...


You made it personal as you always do.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I was, just so mad I did not post after her going off on me. Then says I was a nice lady, if that is how she treat the nice I would wonder how she treats her enemies. Again proving I can spell wrong. Ma jus ted kelp it up.


What in the hell are you talking about Yarnie?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Are you for real, I don't follow you around. Other KPS tell me what you post.
> 
> You insult LTL and then go to the group and post my post.
> 
> ...


You need to be quiet Yarnie.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I've read this thread for the last 6 months and I've come to the conclusion that some in this group are fundamentalist extremists in their own right. The dogmatic stance against abortion, President Obama's administration and Muslims (really Sharia Law I think), is not only worrisome but it's also sad.

And the irony of all of this is that some of you are behaving in exactly the same way as the fundamentalist Muslims whom you so despise. 

Is it going to be you people who attempt to provide the solution to the Middle East and Russian crisis? No. You're all far too comfortable in your middle class existence to extend yourselves to do that. Some here at least write to their representatives but I've rarely seen any of you on this thread stating that you do that.

When you can stand up and say you are making some attempt to either do something about this war or at least something to help the victims of this war then I will continue to think you're all mouth and no substance.

I've applied to medicines sans frontiers to help. What have you done? What have you really done?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombat,

Quite frankly, its none of your business what I'm doing to help make this a safer world. And if I were to decide that it was any of your business, I am very certain that we would not be discussing it on a knitting site.

You are one of the rudest, most judgemental persons on KP. You actually fit in better with the libs, but I've noticed that they don't want you hanging around either.

I suggest you put on your big girl panties, lace up your walking shoes, and take a hike!

:hunf:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CNN Poll: Twice As Many Americans Were Hurt By Obamacare Than Helped
> 
> http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2014/07/23/cnn-poll-twice-as-many-americans-hurt-by-obamacare-than-helped-n1865078
> 
> Wasn't this predicted? Then the fraud of people getting subsidies that were not eligible.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

If it`s CNN then the real figures are probably a lot more than that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CNN Poll: Twice As Many Americans Were Hurt By Obamacare Than Helped
> 
> http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2014/07/23/cnn-poll-twice-as-many-americans-hurt-by-obamacare-than-helped-n1865078
> 
> Wasn't this predicted? Then the fraud of people getting subsidies that were not eligible.


You are right as always Joey. I wonder if it will ever get straighten out with the way they are handle it. It is just a mess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wombat,
> 
> Quite frankly, its none of your business what I'm doing to help make this a safer world. And if I were to decide that it was any of your business, I am very certain that we would not be discussing it on a knitting site.
> 
> ...


I for one am still amaze at the way she has turned on us. She even uses post not even met for her. :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what a beautiful day. God has bless us.


WeBe Hope sons made it home safely and storms are not as bad as thought would be. Not fun when storms are that bad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to be another hot one today. But thank You Lord there is a cold front moving in tonight. Sunny and humid right now. Dh got the yard mowed but guess what Bon? The weedeater is out. Oh well worse things are happening all over the place. Pastor is speaking on the latter days and what is going on today in the world. Second part. Last week took my breath away on how Bible Prophecy is being fulfilled.
http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/Bible-Verses-About-Protecting-Israel/
Bible Verses About Protecting Israel
Bible verses related to Protecting Israel from the King James Version (KJV) by Relevance

- Sort By Book Order

Psalms 122:6 - Pray for the peace of Jerusalem: they shall prosper that love thee.

Numbers 24:9 - He couched, he lay down as a lion, and as a great lion: who shall stir him up? Blessed [is] he that blesseth thee, and cursed [is] he that curseth thee.

Zechariah 2:8 - For thus saith the LORD of hosts; After the glory hath he sent me unto the nations which spoiled you: for he that toucheth you toucheth the apple of his eye.

Malachi 3:6 - For I [am] the LORD, I change not; therefore ye sons of Jacob are not consumed.

Joel 3:1-3 - For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem, (Read More...)

Joel 3:1 - For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem,

2 Chronicles 17:1-19 - And Jehoshaphat his son reigned in his stead, and strengthened himself against Israel. (Read More...)

Leviticus 26:1-46 - Ye shall make you no idols nor graven image, neither rear you up a standing image, neither shall ye set up [any] image of stone in your land, to bow down unto it: for I [am] the LORD your God. (Read More...)

Matthew 5:19 - Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven: but whosoever shall do and teach [them], the same shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.

Psalms 83:1-18 - (A Song [or] Psalm of Asaph.) Keep not thou silence, O God: hold not thy peace, and be not still, O God. (Read More...)

Deuteronomy 28:47-48 - Because thou servedst not the LORD thy God with joyfulness, and with gladness of heart, for the abundance of all [things]; (Read More...)

Deuteronomy 28:1-68 - And it shall come to pass, if thou shalt hearken diligently unto the voice of the LORD thy God, to observe [and] to do all his commandments which I command thee this day, that the LORD thy God will set thee on high above all nations of the earth: (Read More...)

Nehemiah 4:17-18 - They which builded on the wall, and they that bare burdens, with those that laded, [every one] with one of his hands wrought in the work, and with the other [hand] held a weapon. (Read More...)

1 Samuel 8:11 - And he said, This will be the manner of the king that shall reign over you: He will take your sons, and appoint [them] for himself, for his chariots, and [to be] his horsemen; and [some] shall run before his chariots.

Hebrews 13:8 - Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever.

John 18:1-40 - When Jesus had spoken these words, he went forth with his disciples over the brook Cedron, where was a garden, into the which he entered, and his disciples. (Read More...)

John 14:26 - But the Comforter, [which is] the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you.

John 14:15 - If ye love me, keep my commandments.

2 Chronicles 17:10 - And the fear of the LORD fell upon all the kingdoms of the lands that [were] round about Judah, so that they made no war against Jehoshaphat.

1 Samuel 13:22-23 - So it came to pass in the day of battle, that there was neither sword nor spear found in the hand of any of the people that [were] with Saul and Jonathan: but with Saul and with Jonathan his son was there found. (Read More...)

1 Samuel 13:19-20 - Now there was no smith found throughout all the land of Israel: for the Philistines said, Lest the Hebrews make [them] swords or spears: (Read More...)

Judges 5:8 - They chose new gods; then [was] war in the gates: was there a shield or spear seen among forty thousand in Israel?

Numbers 31:3 - And Moses spake unto the people, saying, Arm some of yourselves unto the war, and let them go against the Midianites, and avenge the LORD of Midian.

Exodus 22:2-3 - If a thief be found breaking up, and be smitten that he die, [there shall] no blood [be shed] for him. (Read More...)

Genesis 9:5-6 - And surely your blood of your lives will I require; at the hand of every beast will I require it, and at the hand of man; at the hand of every man's brother will I require the life of man. (Read More...)

1 Timothy 5:8 - But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel.

Romans 13:4 - For he is the minister of God to thee for good. But if thou do that which is evil, be afraid; for he beareth not the sword in vain: for he is the minister of God, a revenger to [execute] wrath upon him that doeth evil.

Exodus 22:1-31 - If a man shall steal an ox, or a sheep, and kill it, or sell it; he shall restore five oxen for an ox, and four sheep for a sheep. (Read More...)

2 Timothy 3:16-17 - All scripture [is] given by inspiration of God, and [is] profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: (Read More...)

Romans 12:19 - Dearly beloved, avenge not yourselves, but [rather] give place unto wrath: for it is written, Vengeance [is] mine; I will repay, saith the Lord.

Luke 22:36 - Then said he unto them, But now, he that hath a purse, let him take [it], and likewise [his] scrip: and he that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one.

Matthew 26:52-54 - Then said Jesus unto him, Put up again thy sword into his place: for all they that take the sword shall perish with the sword. (Read More...)

Matthew 15:1-39 - Then came to Jesus scribes and Pharisees, which were of Jerusalem, saying, (Read More...)

Matthew 11:4-30 - Jesus answered and said unto them, Go and shew John again those things which ye do hear and see: (Read More...)

Proverbs 25:26 - A righteous man falling down before the wicked [is as] a troubled fountain, and a corrupt spring.

Psalms 46:1 - (To the chief Musician for the sons of Korah, A Song upon Alamoth.) God [is] our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.

Exodus 21:24-25 - Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, (Read More...)

Exodus 20:1-26 - And God spake all these words, saying, (Read More...)

Matthew 5:1-48 - And seeing the multitudes, he went up into a mountain: and when he was set, his disciples came unto him: (Read More...)

Psalms 127:1 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> what a beautiful day. God has bless us.
> 
> WeBe Hope sons made it home safely and storms are not as bad as thought would be. Not fun when storms are that bad.


Thanks Yarnie ♥♥
Both sons made it home in one piece thankfully. There were a lot of branches and debris on the roads because of the heavy winds.
I just went out to pick more blackberries and it looks like the torrential rain and wind caused a lot of the ripe berries to fall 
More of the same weather for the rest of the day with possible hail in this area too. I made it back in the house just in time as it`s raining again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Yarnie ♥♥
> Both sons made it home in one piece thankfully. There were a lot of branches and debris on the roads because of the heavy winds.
> I just went out to pick more blackberries and it looks like the torrential rain and wind caused a lot of the ripe berries to fall
> More of the same weather for the rest of the day with possible hail in this area too. I made it back in the house just in time as it`s raining again.


Be careful Wendy. Don't want a limb on your head.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to be another hot one today. But thank You Lord there is a cold front moving in tonight. Sunny and humid right now. Dh got the yard mowed but guess what Bon? The weedeater is out. Oh well worse things are happening all over the place. Pastor is speaking on the latter days and what is going on today in the world. Second part. Last week took my breath away on how Bible Prophecy is being fulfilled.
> http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/Bible-Verses-About-Protecting-Israel/
> Bible Verses About Protecting Israel
> Bible verses related to Protecting Israel from the King James Version (KJV) by Relevance
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee glad you are still safe, and sons are home safely. But lady you just have to stop going after the black berries when weather is bad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Yarnie ♥♥
> Both sons made it home in one piece thankfully. There were a lot of branches and debris on the roads because of the heavy winds.
> I just went out to pick more blackberries and it looks like the torrential rain and wind caused a lot of the ripe berries to fall
> More of the same weather for the rest of the day with possible hail in this area too. I made it back in the house just in time as it`s raining again.


A good day to stay inside and work on your afghans and Ronnie's blankie?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Please watch this video. It is profoundly important .

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=XNUc8nuo7HI


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wombat,
> 
> Quite frankly, its none of your business what I'm doing to help make this a safer world. And if I were to decide that it was any of your business, I am very certain that we would not be discussing it on a knitting site.
> 
> ...


Bravo as you took the words from my mouth! Wombat with the square poop sure isn't trying to win friends & influence people!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Yarnie ♥♥
> Both sons made it home in one piece thankfully. There were a lot of branches and debris on the roads because of the heavy winds.
> I just went out to pick more blackberries and it looks like the torrential rain and wind caused a lot of the ripe berries to fall
> More of the same weather for the rest of the day with possible hail in this area too. I made it back in the house just in time as it`s raining again.


Glad you & family are safe. Hope the storm won't damage those blackberries.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Please watch this video. It is profoundly important .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=XNUc8nuo7HI


Some you tubes won't open on this IPAD. Tell me please in a PM if you don't want to post it here. Thanks


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup:


Hi, Lucy, glad you are OK. Hugs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Please watch this video. It is profoundly important .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=XNUc8nuo7HI


Thanks for posting KC, it was very interesting. The first time I saw Dennis Prager was a few days ago when someone posted the link for his "simple explanation" to the history of the Israeli conflict. He has a way putting an issue in a very basic, easy to understand context and has raised very important concerns applicable to all societies.

I especially thought his comments regarding the UN were right on target.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Jane,
Are you back on the road? Have you discovered your mystery destination yet? Take care and travel safely.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, Lucy, glad you are OK. Hugs


Hugs to you, Janeway!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A good day to stay inside and work on your afghans and Ronnie's blankie?


Correct westy - you know me so well.
I worked on my younger sons afghan when he went to bed after his night shift.
i`m now working on Ronnies little blankie while he`s snoozing next to me. As soon as our son goes to work tonight I can do some more work on his afghan. And tomorrow or Tuesday I will have hopefully finished Ronnies little blankie.
i`m getting ready to make dinner,,, roast chicken quarters, sage`n`onion stuffing balls, new potatoes, green beans and gravy....and I`m starving!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Correct westy - you know me so well.
> I worked on my younger sons afghan when he went to bed after his night shift.
> i`m now working on Ronnies little blankie while he`s snoozing next to me. As soon as our son goes to work tonight I can do some more work on his afghan. And tomorrow or Tuesday I will have hopefully finished Ronnies little blankie.
> i`m getting ready to make dinner,,, roast chicken quarters, sage`n`onion stuffing balls, new potatoes, green beans and gravy....and I`m starving!!!


Roast chicken, new potatoes, swiss chard and corn on the cob for us tonight but it's only just past 1pm so we have a long time to wait. How do you make stuffing balls?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Roast chicken, new potatoes, swiss chard and corn on the cob for us tonight but it's only just past 1pm so we have a long time to wait. How do you make stuffing balls?


Set a plate for me! I'll be there!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Roast chicken, new potatoes, swiss chard and corn on the cob for us tonight but it's only just past 1pm so we have a long time to wait. *How do you make stuffing balls?*


I save the ends of French bread then freeze them. I use my mini chopper to chop up the frozen bread. Finely chop a small onion, add to bread and sage. Add a few drops of chicken broth or water to moisten stuffing balls, mix together. Form in balls, put on a small cookie sheet and drizzle some drippings from the baked chicken. Bake in the oven along with the chicken.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WB I want to know what stuffing balls are too. We are having sausage,eggs and KPG's hash browns. Maybe some cinnamon toast.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Set a plate for me! I'll be there!


Wonderful! Dinner's at 6pm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I save the ends of French bread then freeze them. I use my mini chopper to chop up the frozen bread. Finely chop a small onion, add to bread and sage. Add a few drops of chicken broth or water to moisten stuffing balls, mix together. Form in balls, put on a small cookie sheet and drizzle some drippings from the baked chicken. Bake in the oven along with the chicken.


Wendy you're a genius! That sounds sooo good and I have some leftover french bread in the freezer. DH is going going to be so thankful to you when we have dinner tonight. Thanks so much!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WB I want to know what stuffing balls are too. We are having sausage,eggs and KPG's hash browns. Maybe some cinnamon toast.


When does your family arrive for the birthday party CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute pics


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Veggie pics (follow-up from Gali's post about scientists saying veggies feel pain)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful! Dinner's at 6pm.


On my way...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy you're a genius! That sounds sooo good and I have some leftover french bread in the freezer. DH is going going to be so thankful to you when we have dinner tonight. Thanks so much!!


My pleasure westy....bon apetite

Oops I forgot to mention... add salt too. 
Edited to add...you can use Stove Top stuffing too, made into balls.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've read this thread for the last 6 months and I've come to the conclusion that some in this group are fundamentalist extremists in their own right. The dogmatic stance against abortion, President Obama's administration and Muslims (really Sharia Law I think), is not only worrisome but it's also sad.
> 
> And the irony of all of this is that some of you are behaving in exactly the same way as the fundamentalist Muslims whom you so despise.
> 
> ...


Who are you to demand the people on this thread justify their love of family, nation, or their fellow man?

You seem to feel sanctimonious because you support murdering children in the womb. You support a lot of immorality it seems - terrorists, criminals and liars, and those who think everyone should or could be equal.

Many on this thread communicate regularly with our congressional representatives protesting the mismanagement of public funds and public resources. We protest the ignorance and incompetence in government employees seeking to make government bigger and bigger so they can grab more power.

Most here worship God regularly. You don't so you don't realize he is in control, not you. For instance, I thank God daily for having parents who loved me, for ancestors who sacrificed so I could be born an American, and for the opportunity to sacrifice so that my children inherit the America that I love.

How do I work to resolve the Israeli/Palestine war? I pray daily that Israel wipes out Hamas and any other terrorists in their way. Israel, like America, is a country based on moral values. Terrorists have none. Muslims who support terrorists have none. Palestinians who allow Hamas to put their children in harms way by putting weapons in their schools, mosques and and homes are not moral. Since they won't stand for what is right, they are killing their own children and dying with Hamas. The sooner Israel does the job the Palestines should have done, the sooner Palestine can be a real country. It doesn't seem to want that.

I donate to causes that I believe in, such as opposition to abortion, which God hates. Maybe your problem is that you aren't American and have different values that seek to define the world according to your personal values and not God's. I believe in freedom, personal responsibility and faith in God. I don't think that those values are only held by Americans, but many countries don't value what made America great. Many nations believe everyone should be equal. That will never happen. People come in all sizes, talents and with differing ambitions. Country of origin is a determining factor. A woman in a Muslim country can never be equal to a man even if her intellect is greater. A child with negligent, drunken, drug dependent parents will never be equal to one with great parents who teach him/her to love himself because God loves him.

You have exposed your Liberal bias. Why are you here? Go find some lost like-minded people.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I save the ends of French bread then freeze them. I use my mini chopper to chop up the frozen bread. Finely chop a small onion, add to bread and sage. Add a few drops of chicken broth or water to moisten stuffing balls, mix together. Form in balls, put on a small cookie sheet and drizzle some drippings from the baked chicken. Bake in the oven along with the chicken.


Yummy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Who are you to demand the people on this thread justify their love of family, nation, or their fellow man?
> 
> You seem to feel sanctimonious because you support murdering children in the womb. You support a lot of immorality it seems - terrorists, criminals and liars, and those who think everyone should or could be equal.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Who are you to demand the people on this thread justify their love of family, nation, or their fellow man?
> 
> You seem to feel sanctimonious because you support murdering children in the womb. You support a lot of immorality it seems - terrorists, criminals and liars, and those who think everyone should or could be equal.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Who are you to demand the people on this thread justify their love of family, nation, or their fellow man?
> 
> You seem to feel sanctimonious because you support murdering children in the womb. You support a lot of immorality it seems - terrorists, criminals and liars, and those who think everyone should or could be equal.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When does your family arrive for the birthday party CB?


Wednesday night. I will pick them up at my mother's. DD is spending some quiet time with my mother. Then the party is Thursday. We are going to eat out then party and cake at my house then the kids will swim. We are going to watch old home movies one night. DD is going to help my mother with some errands so it will be dh and I with the 4-5 grands. Throw in about 6 dogs and 4 of my kids.Oh I am going to be so tired. Bon want to meet somewhere to rest up?
Is work picking up WCK? I think some people are thinking Christmas knitting right about now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute pics


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Veggie pics (follow-up from Gali's post about scientists saying veggies feel pain)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Who are you to demand the people on this thread justify their love of family, nation, or their fellow man?
> 
> You seem to feel sanctimonious because you support murdering children in the womb. You support a lot of immorality it seems - terrorists, criminals and liars, and those who think everyone should or could be equal.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I don't know why she stayed for 7 month's if we are so terrible.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've read this thread for the last 6 months and I've come to the conclusion that some in this group are fundamentalist extremists in their own right. The dogmatic stance against abortion, President Obama's administration and Muslims (really Sharia Law I think), is not only worrisome but it's also sad.
> 
> And the irony of all of this is that some of you are behaving in exactly the same way as the fundamentalist Muslims whom you so despise.
> 
> ...


And I have read you posts over the last 6 months and believe you have a sore bum trying to sit on the fence pretending to be our friend when you are really a troll in my opinion. Applying for something and doing something are two different topics. What are you going to do, jump on the Doctors Without Borders Ship, be picked up by a helicopter and parachute into Gaza? You appear to have class envy and physic visions. How do you know what "class" any of us are in? Obviously you must view yourself in a lower class since you made such a snarky comment and covet what some of us have. Just my personal observation and opinion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


double that


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


triple that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


and # 4 that too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WCK you are so funny you are now an offical protector of the Veg's.

Love the animals. The puppy licking the donkey sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And I have read you posts over the last 6 months and believe you have a sore bum trying to sit on the fence pretending to be our friend when you are really a troll in my opinion. Applying for something and doing something are two different topics. What are you going to do, jump on the Doctors Without Borders Ship, be picked up by a helicopter and parachute into Gaza? You appear to have class envy and physic visions. How do you know what "class" any of us are in? Obviously you must view yourself in a lower class since you made such a snarky comment and covet what some of us have. Just my personal observation and opinion.


I second your observation and opinion. I think you have it right on that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I save the ends of French bread then freeze them. I use my mini chopper to chop up the frozen bread. Finely chop a small onion, add to bread and sage. Add a few drops of chicken broth or water to moisten stuffing balls, mix together. Form in balls, put on a small cookie sheet and drizzle some drippings from the baked chicken. Bake in the oven along with the chicken.


Oh that sounds so good. How long do you bake them in oven if you are not baking chicken. But want it to go with something else.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CNN Poll: Twice As Many Americans Were Hurt By Obamacare Than Helped
> 
> http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2014/07/23/cnn-poll-twice-as-many-americans-hurt-by-obamacare-than-helped-n1865078
> 
> Wasn't this predicted? Then the fraud of people getting subsidies that were not eligible.


An agency (GOC?) that applied for 13 subsidies with totally bogus information, and 12 got them. So just think if you multiply the millions of people getting subsidies, 93% are fakes.

I can tell you that I used to get a 'refund' check from my insurance company based on how much they spent in Virginia vs. what they collected. The first year of Obamacare I got a check for over $350, the second year $150, and this year $16. My deductible has increased. Most routine blood tests for my yearly check up are no longer fully covered. My prescriptions are costing me at least 5 times the amount they did two years ago. So don't tell me Obamacare doesn't cost Americans more money for less services. Can't wait for all the Virginians that won't get their subsidies because Obamacare didn't provide for them......................States had the option to do their own plans, but Obama lied about the subsidies. So how is that a cost savings? It isn't. It is another lie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wednesday night. I will pick them up at my mother's. DD is spending some quiet time with my mother. Then the party is Thursday. We are going to eat out then party and cake at my house then the kids will swim. We are going to watch old home movies one night. DD is going to help my mother with some errands so it will be dh and I with the 4-5 grands. Throw in about 6 dogs and 4 of my kids.Oh I am going to be so tired. Bon want to meet somewhere to rest up?
> Is work picking up WCK? I think some people are thinking Christmas knitting right about now.


Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And I have read you posts over the last 6 months and believe you have a sore bum trying to sit on the fence pretending to be our friend when you are really a troll in my opinion. Applying for something and doing something are two different topics. What are you going to do, jump on the Doctors Without Borders Ship, be picked up by a helicopter and parachute into Gaza? You appear to have class envy and physic visions. How do you know what "class" any of us are in? Obviously you must view yourself in a lower class since you made such a snarky comment and covet what some of us have. Just my personal observation and opinion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and # 4 that too. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Because you are so dogmatic and righteous there's no point.


If you were speaking to me, I take your words as complimentary and thank you.

If you were speaking to SQM, please forgive my interruption (however, you block quoted me).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> CNN Poll: Twice As Many Americans Were Hurt By Obamacare Than Helped
> 
> http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2014/07/23/cnn-poll-twice-as-many-americans-hurt-by-obamacare-than-helped-n1865078
> 
> Wasn't this predicted? Then the fraud of people getting subsidies that were not eligible.


 :thumbup: Wait until Jan, after the elections, when the individual mandate finally kicks in, and it has been decided that the majority of subsidies (in 26 or 36 states?) were not appropriate and, therefore, the premiums skyrocket AGAIN!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so good. How long do you bake them in oven if you are not baking chicken. But want it to go with something else.


About 15 minutes on 350 or longer if you prefer them crunchier.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Please watch this video. It is profoundly important .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=XNUc8nuo7HI


Excellent, thank you for posting, KC, so I could listen.

Words to take to heart.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WB I want to know what stuffing balls are too. We are having sausage,eggs and KPG's hash browns. Maybe some cinnamon toast.


You cannot have my hash browns, I ate them already.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

My friend from TN forwarded this information to me . Hope you enjoy it as much as I did .

-------------

Adopt A Terrorist -This is BRILLIANT ! '
I CAN'T IMAGINE ANYONE IN THE CURRENT USA OR UK CHAIN-OF-COMMAND
COMPOSING SUCH A BRILLIANT RESPONSE!!
Adopt a Terrorist.- Too Good to Miss
The Canadians know how to handle complaints.

Here is an example.
A Canadian female liberal wrote a lot of letters to the Canadian
government, complaining about the treatment of captive insurgents
(terrorists) being held in Afghanistan National Correctional System
facilities. She demanded a response to her letter.
She received back the following reply:
National Defense Headquarters
M Gen George R. Pearkes Bldg., 15 NT
101 Colonel By Drive
Ottawa , ON K1A 0K2
Canada
Dear Concerned Citizen,

Thank you for your recent letter expressing your profound concern of
treatment of the Taliban and Al Qaeda terrorists captured by Canadian
Forces, who were subsequently transferred to the Afghanistan
Government and are currently being held by Afghan officials in
Afghanistan National Correctional System facilities.

Our administration takes these matters seriously and your opinions
were heard loud and clear here in Ottawa . You will be pleased to
learn, thanks to the concerns of citizens like yourself, we are
creating a new department here at the Department of National Defense,
to be called 'Liberals Accept Responsibility for Killers' program, or
L.A.R.K. for short.

In accordance with the guidelines of this new program, we have
decided, on a trial basis, to divert several terrorists and place them
in homes of concerned citizens such as yourself, around the country,
under those citizens personal care. Your personal detainee has been
selected and is scheduled for transportation under heavily armed guard
to your residence in Toronto next Monday.

Ali Mohammed Ahmed bin Mahmud is your detainee, and is to be cared for
pursuant to the standards you personally demanded in your letter of
complaint. You will be pleased to know that we will conduct weekly
inspections to ensure that your standards of care for Ahmed are
commensurate with your recommendations.

Although Ahmed is a sociopath and extremely violent, we hope that your
sensitivity to what you described as his 'attitudinal problem' will
help him overcome those character flaws. Perhaps you are correct in
describing these problems as mere cultural differences. We understand
that you plan to offer counselling and home schooling, however, we
strongly recommend that you hire some assistant caretakers.

Please advise any Jewish friends, neighbours or relatives about your
house guest, as he might get agitated or even violent, but we are sure
you can reason with him. He is also expert at making a wide variety of
explosive devices from common household products, so you may wish to
keep those items locked up, unless in your opinion, this might offend
him. Your adopted terrorist is extremely proficient in hand-to-hand
combat and can extinguish human life with such simple items as a
pencil or nail clippers. We advise that you do not ask him to
demonstrate these skills either in your home or wherever you choose to
take him while helping him adjust to life in our country.

Ahmed will not wish to interact with you or your daughters except
sexually, since he views females as a form of property, thereby having
no rights, including refusal of his sexual demands. This is a
particularly sensitive subject for him.

You also should know that he has shown violent tendencies around women
who fail to comply with the dress code that he will recommend as more
appropriate attire. I'm sure you will come to enjoy the anonymity
offered by the burka over time. Just remember that it is all part of
respecting his culture and religious beliefs' as described in your
letter.

You take good care of Ahmed and remember that we will try to have a
counsellor available to help you over any difficulties you encounter
while Ahmed is adjusting to Canadian culture.

Thanks again for your concern. We truly appreciate it when folks like
you keep us informed of the proper way to do our job and care for our
fellow man. Good luck and God bless you.

Cordially,
Gordon O'Connor
Minister of National Defense


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I don't know why she stayed for 7 month's if we are so terrible.


You all know who she is, correct?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is another post from my TN friend. I hope the link works.

This should bring tears to your eyes and make you proud to be an American. God bless this young man!

God Bless America

Could he have died there and come back in a new life to honor those lost in that horrific invasion to end WWII? Either way, it's a monumental recognition of those who perished
defending America by a young boy who found a cause. Beautiful! "Lest We Forget"

Project Vigil: D-Day 2014, The saluting boy on Omaha beach


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> An agency (GOC?) that applied for 13 subsidies with totally bogus information, and 12 got them. So just think if you multiply the millions of people getting subsidies, 93% are fakes.
> 
> I can tell you that I used to get a 'refund' check from my insurance company based on how much they spent in Virginia vs. what they collected. The first year of Obamacare I got a check for over $350, the second year $150, and this year $16. My deductible has increased. Most routine blood tests for my yearly check up are no longer fully covered. My prescriptions are costing me at least 5 times the amount they did two years ago. So don't tell me Obamacare doesn't cost Americans more money for less services. Can't wait for all the Virginians that won't get their subsidies because Obamacare didn't provide for them......................States had the option to do their own plans, but Obama lied about the subsidies. So how is that a cost savings? It isn't. It is another lie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My friend from TN forwarded this information to me . Hope you enjoy it as much as I did .
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


Perfection!!!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfection!!!!


This idea goes hand-in-hand with my thoughts about the border crisis. I really think that there should be a referendum in November for what to do about the illegal aliens in this country, including the children. Everyone who votes for legalization should get one minor to raise. If the minor has a parent or family member in this country, a Yes voter should be required to take the family into their home for 2 years or until they are employed and can speak English. Any tuition required to educate them in public or private schools should be done at the expense of the Yes voter. Any healthcare expenses should be covered by the Yes voter too. This responsibility must be met by the Yes voter alone on penalty of incarceration.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot have my hash browns, I ate them already.


I ate them all too. Even the crumbs. Thanks .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This idea goes hand-in-hand with my thoughts about the border crisis. I really think that there should be a referendum in November for what to do about the illegal aliens in this country, including the children. Everyone who votes for legalization should get one minor to raise. If the minor has a parent or family member in this country, a Yes voter should be required to take the family into their home for 2 years or until they are employed and can speak English. Any tuition required to educate them in public or private schools should be done at the expense of the Yes voter. Any healthcare expenses should be covered by the Yes voter too. This responsibility must be met by the Yes voter alone on penalty of incarceration.


Some excellent ideas there Knitty. I love those.

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wednesday night. I will pick them up at my mother's. DD is spending some quiet time with my mother. Then the party is Thursday. We are going to eat out then party and cake at my house then the kids will swim. We are going to watch old home movies one night. DD is going to help my mother with some errands so it will be dh and I with the 4-5 grands. Throw in about 6 dogs and 4 of my kids.Oh I am going to be so tired. Bon want to meet somewhere to rest up?
> Is work picking up WCK? I think some people are thinking Christmas knitting right about now.


Lots of fun and excitement but I can see where you'll be happy to sit back with your feet up when they go home again. Nice that your DD and her grandma get to spend some time together too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wendy, the stuffing balls were sooooo good there are none to save for leftovers (there is leftover chicken and veggies). Thanks so much for the tip!! I did add a little garlic and celery to the mixture.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My friend from TN forwarded this information to me . Hope you enjoy it as much as I did .
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


IF Only!!! That was hilarious, thanks KC; shared with my friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy, the stuffing balls were sooooo good there are none to save for leftovers (there is leftover chicken and veggies). Thanks so much for the tip!! I did add a little garlic and celery to the mixture.


Wonder if you could use celery salt too.

I really have to catch up tomorrow as am now on hold brain wise. But KC will read it promise. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder if you could use celery salt too.
> 
> I really have to catch up tomorrow as am now on hold brain wise. But KC will read it promise. It sounds very interesting.


Have a good night Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Remember when I told everyone about our Praise and Worship leader at church? A couple of weeks ago he had a heartache. Then surgery with 2 stents next day. He was leading worship today. God is Good to answer our prayers. Thanks for praying for him. I know he needs to cut back but was so happy to see him today.
Wendy I am trying the stuffing balls tomorrow. I have left over bread that I made yesterday. Love to try new things.&#9829;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This idea goes hand-in-hand with my thoughts about the border crisis. I really think that there should be a referendum in November for what to do about the illegal aliens in this country, including the children. Everyone who votes for legalization should get one minor to raise. If the minor has a parent or family member in this country, a Yes voter should be required to take the family into their home for 2 years or until they are employed and can speak English. Any tuition required to educate them in public or private schools should be done at the expense of the Yes voter. Any healthcare expenses should be covered by the Yes voter too. This responsibility must be met by the Yes voter alone on penalty of incarceration.


I like your idea except I'd made it more strict. Two years isn't long enough for the responsibilities of the "yes" voter and age of the illegal should also be considered. Also, each illegal immigrant should be required to become an American citizen and be required to serve a minimum of four years in one of the five USA active duty services. Then, each should be required to meet the same standards of any immigrant who legally immigrates to the USA (learning and speaking English is still a requirement).


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really? Enjoy yourself. Wish I was with ya. :-D Run your toes thru the sand for me.


Hey CB...Wish all of our KPers had been with me...vacationed with my DH, DD, SIL & GS & GD. We've vacationed there numerous times. Like it 'cause there's not much to do other than relax, eat yummy food, play in the ocean, swim in the pool & ride bikes. But, best part is being with the GKs.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really? Enjoy yourself. Wish I was with ya. :-D Run your toes thru the sand for me.


Hey CB...Wish all of our KPers had been with me...vacationed with my DH, DD, SIL & GS & GD. We've vacationed there numerous times. Like it 'cause there's not much to do other than relax, eat yummy food, play in the ocean, swim in the pool & ride bikes. But, best part is being with the GKs.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My friend from TN forwarded this information to me . Hope you enjoy it as much as I did .
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


I may have to share this on facebook. Good idea. That should make some awol.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I ate them all too. Even the crumbs. Thanks .


Which kind did you make; did you like them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hey CB...Wish all of our KPers had been with me...vacationed with my DH, DD, SIL & GS & GD. We've vacationed there numerous times. Like it 'cause there's not much to do other than relax, eat yummy food, play in the ocean, swim in the pool & ride bikes. But, best part is being with the GKs.
> Georgiegirl


What a great vacation! We always go with our kids and grands too. It is more fun that way. The ocean is so soothing and best way to relax. I am glad you had a great time. I am the biggest kid on the beach. Can't get to much sand between your toes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Which kind did you make; did you like them?


The ones in the microwave first then in butter. I use cajun spices. I like my tators hot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder if you could use celery salt too.
> 
> I really have to catch up tomorrow as am now on hold brain wise. But KC will read it promise. It sounds very interesting.


Oh, that reminds me.

We ate at a fantastic burger house in Banff. We sat at the bar and talked to the bartender the entire time we were there.

I saw him make a drink that I'd not seen before.

He used celery salt around the rim, make the liquor drink and topped it off with a chicken finger and piece of celery.

I asked what it was and minutes later he made and placed a virgin one in front of me. It was a modified Bloody Mary - so spicy, good, but so spicy!

Made with clam juice, tomato juice and tobacco sauce as the main contenders! Wowza!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ones in the microwave first then in butter. I use cajun spices. I like my tators hot.


No, I meant with OBS or L & P. Glad you liked them.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I've heard there are beautiful beaches there...are you a beach bum?


Yes, the beach is beautiful there...hey, don't want to tell y'all how nice it is 'cause y'all want to go there....But truthfully, 1 of the good things about St. George is it's not crowded. In my "younger" days I was a certified beach bunny 'cause I grew up in Los Angeles & was at the beach as often as possible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that reminds me.
> 
> We ate at a fantastic burger house in Banff. We sat at the bar and talked to the bartender the entire time we were there.
> 
> ...


A chicken's finger. ARe you sure it wasn't a toe?
:XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, the beach is beautiful there...hey, don't want to tell y'all how nice it is 'cause y'all want to go there....But truthfully, 1 of the good things about St. George is it's not crowded. In my "younger" days I was a certified beach bunny 'cause I grew up in Los Angeles & was at the beach as often as possible.


My sil is from Culver City just 2 miles from Venice Beach. But he likes white sand now. We rubbed off on him. You beach girl you. Did you have long blond hair?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A chicken's finger. ARe you sure it wasn't a toe?
> :XD:


It looked weird, I'll say that.

We ate (twice) at a Mexican Restaurant. (I was sombreroed there the first visit).

Anyway, I saw a Mexican Bulldog served. It was a Margarita in a Mason Jar with a full size Corona bottle of beer placed upside down in the jar.

Back to the burger joint, a drink was called the Trash Can. Some drink including Blue Curacao, gin, Peach Schnapps, Triple Sec and Vodka with a hand crushed can of Red Bull placed upside in that drink. I forgot the garnishes but it did look like a filled trash can. Crazy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My friend from TN forwarded this information to me . Hope you enjoy it as much as I did .
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


Sorry gang but this is an urban legend...it first came out more than 10 years ago and that one was from Donald Rumsfeld.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, the beach is beautiful there...hey, don't want to tell y'all how nice it is 'cause y'all want to go there....But truthfully, 1 of the good things about St. George is it's not crowded. In my "younger" days I was a certified beach bunny 'cause I grew up in Los Angeles & was at the beach as often as possible.


I'll have to check it out. We go to AnnaMaria Isl and that's also a gorgeous beach. Its very much "old florida" ...no chain hotels or restaurants...but don't tell anyone, its a secret! K?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A chicken's finger. ARe you sure it wasn't a toe?
> :XD:


I'm remembering more now, I think it had Worcestershire sauce, and horseradish and black pepper in it too.

Definitely shock your tongue, it was spicy hot!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. Just looking for perspective - thinking. I'll be back - can't stay away!


OK Bon...don't you dare go away & leave us...not for anything...you'll be missed too much....hang in there & stick with the ones who are your true friends...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. Just looking for perspective - thinking. I'll be back - can't stay away!


OK Bon...don't you dare go away & leave us...not for anything...you'll be missed too much....hang in there & stick with the ones who are your true friends...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. Just looking for perspective - thinking. I'll be back - can't stay away!


OK Bon...don't you dare go away & leave us...not for anything...you'll be missed too much....hang in there & stick with the ones who are your true friends...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Remember when I told everyone about our Praise and Worship leader at church? A couple of weeks ago he had a heartache. Then surgery with 2 stents next day. He was leading worship today. God is Good to answer our prayers. Thanks for praying for him. I know he needs to cut back but was so happy to see him today.
> Wendy I am trying the stuffing balls tomorrow. I have left over bread that I made yesterday. Love to try new things.♥


Such wonderful news; I'm sure everyone was so happy to see him back!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hey CB...Wish all of our KPers had been with me...vacationed with my DH, DD, SIL & GS & GD. We've vacationed there numerous times. Like it 'cause there's not much to do other than relax, eat yummy food, play in the ocean, swim in the pool & ride bikes. But, best part is being with the GKs.
> Georgiegirl


Sounds like a great holiday Georgie!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that reminds me.
> 
> We ate at a fantastic burger house in Banff. We sat at the bar and talked to the bartender the entire time we were there.
> 
> ...


We make those a lot in the summer, clamato juice, Tabasco or horseradish, vodka, minus the chicken finger...its a Bloody Caesar!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that reminds me.
> 
> We ate at a fantastic burger house in Banff. We sat at the bar and talked to the bartender the entire time we were there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Caesar, but I've never seen one with a chicken finger. Very popular drinks (but I don't like mixed drinks myself).


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Dbl post


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Remember when I told everyone about our Praise and Worship leader at church? A couple of weeks ago he had a heartache. Then surgery with 2 stents next day. He was leading worship today. God is Good to answer our prayers. Thanks for praying for him. I know he needs to cut back but was so happy to see him today.
> Wendy I am trying the stuffing balls tomorrow. I have left over bread that I made yesterday. Love to try new things.♥


Praise God...what wonderful news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Sorry gang but this is an urban legend...it first came out more than 10 years ago and that one was from Donald Rumsfeld.
> 
> :thumbdown:


I thought it was meant to be a joke and got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Was this the museum that had the huge sinkhole a few months ago? If so, were those cars that fell into the hole able to be repaired?
> 
> That looks like a fun place. They have a museum for RVs which is on my list of things to see.


My DH & his best friend are going to the Corvette museum..mercy...they read & talk about it all the time. They read that the museum is going to leave the sinkhole with some cars inside it...said it's become a major attraction. The best friend's brother works for Corvette.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was meant to be a joke and got a good chuckle out of it.


I think you're right...!
:-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I meant with OBS or L & P. Glad you liked them.


Neither Cajun spices.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'll have to check it out. We go to AnnaMaria Isl and that's also a gorgeous beach. Its very much "old florida" ...no chain hotels or restaurants...but don't tell anyone, its a secret! K?


We go to Longboat a Key in September. Anna Marie Island is close to that. What time of year do you you go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm remembering more now, I think it had Worcestershire sauce, and horseradish and black pepper in it too.
> 
> Definitely shock your tongue, it was spicy hot!


Sounds like the spicy V-8. Love it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was meant to be a joke and got a good chuckle out of it.


I knew it couldn't be real, but it was such a good story. What a good personal lesson for one of those people who always say, "We shouldn't let that happen." When they are faced with taking responsibility for something, they think differently.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent news about the diabetes Janey. i`d like to think that our prayers helped.
> We used to live in Florida for 9 years when hubby was in the Navy. (In the Jacksonville area). I liked the hot weather as long as it wasn`t too humid.


My cousin who was at Pearl Harbor Dec. 7, 1941 when the Japanese bombed, retired from the Navy in Jacksonville. He was riding in a car across Hickham Field - jumped out of the car & a Jap fighter plane machine gunned the car & it blew up - Clifford escaped unharmed - this is just another of my many stories.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We make those a lot in the summer, clamato juice, Tabasco or horseradish, vodka, minus the chicken finger...its a Bloody Caesar!


You're right - that was what it was called. Also, it had a pickled green bean along with the chicken atop the glass.

They had a list of unusual (at least to me) drinks. The bartender told us the owner went to Vegas, learned about the unusual drinks, and brought the recipes back to his burger joint in Banff.

The burgers were great which is why we went there.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We go to Longboat a Key in September. Anna Marie Island is close to that. What time of year do you you go?


Longboat Key and AMI...pradically the same place...we usually go in March but sometimes go in Sept when a friend has a timeshare open.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're right - that was what it was called. Also, it had a pickled green bean along with the chicken atop the glass.
> 
> They had a list of unusual (at least to me) drinks. The bartender told us the owner went to Vegas, learned about the unusual drinks, and brought the recipes back to his burger joint in Banff.
> 
> The burgers were great which is why we went there.


Im not digging the pickled green bean chicken toe though...no thanks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I knew it couldn't be real, but it was such a good story. What a good personal lesson for one of those people who always say, "We shouldn't let that happen." When they are faced with taking responsibility for something, they think differently.


Now that's the truth! Most people find an excuse to opt out when it applies to them instead of "the government" or "someone". Samething with criticizing business but still expecting to have well made, moderately priced goods at their finger tips while paying top notch wages and benefits and taxes.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy, the stuffing balls were sooooo good there are none to save for leftovers (there is leftover chicken and veggies). Thanks so much for the tip!! I did add a little garlic and celery to the mixture.


That`s excellent news westy...i`m so glad you have a new fave side dish to serve to your loves ones. 
I never thought of using celery in them, that`s a great idea. Hubby and youngest son loves celery.
I`ve got some leftover chicken too. I`ll make a chicken pot pie with them on Tuesday.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My cousin who was at Pearl Harbor Dec. 7, 1941 when the Japanese bombed, retired from the Navy in Jacksonville. He was riding in a car across Hickham Field - jumped out of the car & a Jap fighter plane machine gunned the car & it blew up - Clifford escaped unharmed - this is just another of my many stories.


Wow GGirl, what an amazing story to tell at family reunions.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This idea goes hand-in-hand with my thoughts about the border crisis. I really think that there should be a referendum in November for what to do about the illegal aliens in this country, including the children. Everyone who votes for legalization should get one minor to raise. If the minor has a parent or family member in this country, a Yes voter should be required to take the family into their home for 2 years or until they are employed and can speak English. Any tuition required to educate them in public or private schools should be done at the expense of the Yes voter. Any healthcare expenses should be covered by the Yes voter too. This responsibility must be met by the Yes voter alone on penalty of incarceration.


What a great idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Remember when I told everyone about our Praise and Worship leader at church? A couple of weeks ago he had a heartache. Then surgery with 2 stents next day. He was leading worship today. God is Good to answer our prayers. Thanks for praying for him. I know he needs to cut back but was so happy to see him today.
> Wendy I am trying the stuffing balls tomorrow. I have left over bread that I made yesterday. Love to try new things.♥


I am happy that he is ok. I hope he continues to be well.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


You should try thinking for yourself LL.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> And I have read you posts over the last 6 months and believe you have a sore bum trying to sit on the fence pretending to be our friend when you are really a troll in my opinion. Applying for something and doing something are two different topics. What are you going to do, jump on the Doctors Without Borders Ship, be picked up by a helicopter and parachute into Gaza? You appear to have class envy and physic visions. How do you know what "class" any of us are in? Obviously you must view yourself in a lower class since you made such a snarky comment and covet what some of us have. Just my personal observation and opinion.


This response is pretty rich for someone who behaves in a troll-like way on WOW. Just my personal observation and opinion.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> and # 4 that too. :thumbup:


You need to think longer and harder before you post.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Longboat Key and AMI...pradically the same place...we usually go in March but sometimes go in Sept when a friend has a timeshare open.


Let me know if you go in September. We're there for 2 weeks beginning 9/20 through 10/4 this year. We could meet up and visit.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You need to think longer and harder before you post.


Hey troll, give it up and go home.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You should try thinking for yourself LL.


You should try thinking period. What an idiot!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent news westy...i`m so glad you have a new fave side dish to serve to your loves ones.
> I never thought of using celery in them, that`s a great idea. Hubby and youngest son loves celery.
> I`ve got some leftover chicken too. I`ll make a chicken pot pie with them on Tuesday.


Wendy, I make my stuffing with exactly the same ingredients as you do. Well, actually, DH makes it. I love the idea of making it into balls to serve at other times. Our whole family loves his stuffing, and we always say we should have it more often. I'll have to try this. I haven't even had breakfast yet, and my mouth is watering for stuffing balls!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hey troll, give it up and go home.


Thank you, Knit Crazy...

Anyone going to St. Thomas in Feb (6th- 7th) - if so we could meet up?

How about St. Petersburg, Fla. in January?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Let me know if you go in September. We're there for 2 weeks beginning 9/20 through 10/4 this year. We could meet up and visit.


Good idea, KC, but it won't be this, we're going to Williamsburg VA and Westerly RI in September.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You should try thinking period. What an idiot!


Poster Girl for the right there KC! What an idiot!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WOMBAT, please stop this...you're looking very childish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and just for that I will give it a 100. That's what I get for thinking.

Gosh who would have thought I could think amazing isn't it. :shock:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and just for that I will give it a 100. That's what I get for thinking.
> 
> Gosh who would have thought I could think amazing isn't it. :shock:


Yarnie...who da thunk it? Dunno!

:thumbup: :XD: :thumbdown:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hey troll, give it up and go home.


Not while your fearless leader, KPG, continues to make a fool of herself over on WOW.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> WOMBAT, please stop this...you're looking very childish.


GERSLAY, why should I stop while KPG is looking so very childish over on WOW?

We don't want to look like the hypocrites that we are do we?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You should try thinking for yourself LL.


Leave her alone you big bully. She hasn't done anything to you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

What can I say?

I feel totally vindicated simply by reading the circus that is your beloved KPG over on WOW. Now I know why I 'turned.'

Well, well, well. I absolutely rest my case. And, for the record, I think all of you should rest yours.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> GERSLAY, why should I stop while KPG is looking so very childish over on WOW?
> 
> We don't want to look like the hypocrites that we are do we?


Wombat...I'm sure you understand the difference between what one posts on WOW and what one posts on Neutral Bridges. Remember it was SQM who created NB in order to have a place where people could post non-controversial subjects and leave the rancour elsewhee.

SQM was just copying D&P...that's what Denim has been about from the beginning. We have a different 'mission statement' here and post our controversial opinions on the more appropriate threads.

There's nothing hypocritical about it, in fact it works very well if everyone tries to comply with the intent. You are being non-compliant here...I don't think you'd do the same to SQM on NeutralBridges.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Leave her alone you big bully. She hasn't done anything to you.


I know you are but what am I you Big Bully?

Read the previous couple of pages CB. You won't because you don't want to know the truth.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Wombat...I'm sure you understand the difference between what one posts on WOW and what one posts on Neutral Bridges. Remember it was SQM who created NB in order to have a place where people could post non-controversial subjects and leave the rancour elsewhee.
> 
> SQM was just copying D&P...that's what Denim has been about from the beginning. We have a different 'mission statement' here and post our controversial opinions on the more appropriate threads.
> 
> There's nothing hypocritical about it, in fact it works very well if everyone tries to comply with the intent. You are being non-compliant here...I don't think you'd do the same to SQM on NeutralBridges.


First of all Gerslay, you're not making any sense to me.

I don't discriminate between who posts where, what, why or when. Whatever and wherever one posts is what they believe.

I don't see any evidence of a "mission statement" and wonder whether admin will enlighten me. I'm not cognisant of any particular rules regarding the right to be nasty on one thread as opposed to another.

And I don't like it when I'm being patronized.

I don't post or read Neutral Bridges as I'm sure a lot of others on KP do not either. I don't see the relevance of that being brought up.

I appreciate your need to soften the blow for KPG re the repercussions of her behaviour over on WOW.

You can't have it both ways. Being Holier Than Thou on one thread doesn't neutralize the Shrew on another thread.

Your "mission statement" may be in need of review.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I know you are but what am I you Big Bully?
> 
> Read the previous couple of pages CB. You won't because you don't want to know the truth.


God Bless you I am praying the Holy Spirit comes to you to help you. You need peace in your heart. Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Wombat. I pray she find peace and friends . She is a troubled soul and needs Your Love to help her find her way in life. Thank You for sending the Spirit to deal with her problems and show her Your Love and who You are. Thank You Jesus in Your Name I pray.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Psalm 35:1
A Psalm of David. Contend, O LORD, with those who contend with me; Fight against those who fight against me. 2Take hold of buckler and shield And rise up for my help.
My scripture of today.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> First of all Gerslay, you're not making any sense to me.
> 
> I don't discriminate between who posts where, what, why or when. Whatever and wherever one posts is what they believe.
> 
> ...


Do you agree or deny that SQM started NB with a plan, a set of so-called rules, a 'mission statement' of sorts?

D&P was established with the same format in mind. It has nothing to do with Admin...it has to do with what the originators of the thread stated in the beginning and have attempted to maintain.

It seems that your intention is to not understand what is common sense to everyone else.

You're a bit of puzzlement to me, If you don't like who we are and what we post, why hang around? What's the point? Why not go where you enjoy the people and the subjects? Unless this is what you enjoy...stirring the pot and causing trouble?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry wrong song. Will try again later.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow GGirl, what an amazing story to tell at family reunions.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hey troll, give it up and go home.


Ladies! Wombat = Vocal Lisa.

Please DO NOT feed the animal.

She thought she was so clever trying to infiltrate this thread, was a mole for months and communicated privately with a couple of us.

What Lisa didn't count on, is that the Denim members knew it from the start and beat her at her own game. Other Libs are co-conspirators with an assist from one other.

Don't go there ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WB,
Someone really needs to go to bed and maybe stop with the coffee and sugar treats. 

Sleep is important the rest should be avoided when one spends ones time to feel the need to go off on others.

Then again one may not be the one, one claims to be.

Thats what I get for things ing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> GERSLAY, why should I stop while KPG is looking so very childish over on WOW?
> 
> We don't want to look like the hypocrites that we are do we?


Wombatnomore, why are you coming here to continue a discussion from another site? This isn't the place.

We were happy to have you here, and then you suddenly came on in an angry mood and started sniping at people. I remember because I wondered what was wrong at the time, but I left town and never found out. Now I'm back, and I see that you're still fussing at everyone here.

We can't fix problems from another site on this one - you should handle that over there.

You will see nothing but friendliness and support for KPG here because she is our friend. If you want to debate with her somewhere else, that's your business, but you can't come on here and complain about her - and even others on here. We support and defend our friends. If you don't like it that way, maybe you shouldn't bother to come here. If you like fighting, this is the wrong place.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wombatnomore, why are you coming here to continue a discussion from another site? This isn't the place.
> 
> We were happy to have you here, and then you suddenly came on in an angry mood and started sniping at people. I remember because I wondered what was wrong at the time, but I left town and never found out. Now I'm back, and I see that you're still fussing at everyone here.
> 
> ...


Hi Bonnie, good to see you again. Thank you for speaking up for me.

Forget about Wombat. It is none other than Vocal Lisa who has been exposed for who she really is AGAIN. Now she keeps trying to get those from this thread over to WOW where all the REAL bashing of Non-Libs takes place en masse, because Wombat is all alone here and can no longer bash us as we don't tolerate that behavior on this thread.

Her game is up, and she's angry. Angry that the Denim gang won't go rounds with the Libs and very envious of the true friendships that have formed on this thread.

She is so transparent and troubled, its scary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies and gent:

Look at this pattern, I think it is gorgeous. I'd love to make this one!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262112-1.html

This is also the type of sewing for little girls I like to do; lots of colors and fabrics mixed to create a patchwork of interest.

(I guess that is why the look of Crazy Quilting appeals to me too.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Bonnie, good to see you again. Thank you for speaking up for me.
> 
> Forget about Wombat. It is none other than Vocal Lisa who has been exposed for who she really is AGAIN. Now she keeps trying to get those from this thread over to WOW where all the REAL bashing of Non-Libs takes place en masse, because Wombat is all alone here and can no longer bash us as we don't tolerate that behavior on this thread.
> 
> ...


Whoa - Vocal Lisa? Meaning Conan? She had me fooled. I'm happy to speak up for you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa - Vocal Lisa? Meaning Conan? She had me fooled. I'm happy to speak up for you!


No Vocal Lisa (real name is Lisa) and Conan (real name is Nancy) are not the same person. BTW: they each posted their actual name on KP.

Ditto on your last sentence - I for you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wendy, I make my stuffing with exactly the same ingredients as you do. Well, actually, DH makes it. I love the idea of making it into balls to serve at other times. Our whole family loves his stuffing, and we always say we should have it more often. I'll have to try this. I haven't even had breakfast yet, and my mouth is watering for stuffing balls!!


Those stuffing balls are more versatile than I thought bon. I usually think of them as a leftovers kind of thing to bulk up the dinner plate. 
And they don`t take long to make at all...that`s the beauty of them.
:mrgreen:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies and gent:
> 
> Look at this pattern, I think it is gorgeous. I'd love to make this one!
> 
> ...


That`s a real gorgeous cardigan Gifty. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God Bless you I am praying the Holy Spirit comes to you to help you. You need peace in your heart. Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Wombat. I pray she find peace and friends . She is a troubled soul and needs Your Love to help her find her way in life. Thank You for sending the Spirit to deal with her problems and show her Your Love and who You are. Thank You Jesus in Your Name I pray.


Good for you CB. Unfortunately, Wombie is a 7-year-old in an adult body. You can't argue with a child or a Liberal. Neither has the capacity for rational thought. I pray that Wombie grows up and finds somewhere she feels comfortable. I suggest we just stop communicating with her on this thread. It does prove that in the long run you can't befriend a Liberal because their ideology overcomes any morality they possess. Sad!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies! Wombat = Vocal Lisa.
> 
> Please DO NOT feed the animal.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that KPG. Once I heard her name, I was suspicious. She joined KP about the time Vocal Lisa was kicked off. If she gets worse, I'll let admin know. So far, she has controlled her language in a way that Vocal Lisa didn't. But, if she is Vocal Lisa, she'll get kicked off - again. Thanks KPG for the update. Once again, you are on it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Those stuffing balls are more versatile than I thought bon. I usually think of them as a leftovers kind of thing to bulk up the dinner plate.
> And they don`t take long to make at all...that`s the beauty of them.
> :mrgreen:


Great idea! My daughter has six kids - four teenagers - three of the teenagers are boys. Needless to say - she prepares a lot of food. She usually has two starches at dinner, and she LOVES the stuffing prepared the way we do it. I can't wait to tell her about the stuffing balls. We always say it's too good to have only at Thanksgiving and Christmas. Thank you, Wendy!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No Vocal Lisa (real name is Lisa) and Conan (real name is Nancy) are not the same person. BTW: they each posted their actual name on KP.
> 
> Ditto on your last sentence - I for you!


I'm getting an education today - and yesterday!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s a real gorgeous cardigan Gifty. Thanks for the heads up.


There were some comments about the pattern recently. I copied it then, and I might try making it too. I think the poster complained about working with so many colors of yarn and making the changes smoothly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Good for you CB. Unfortunately, Wombie is a 7-year-old in an adult body. You can't argue with a child or a Liberal. Neither has the capacity for rational thought. I pray that Wombie grows up and finds somewhere she feels comfortable. I suggest we just stop communicating with her on this thread. It does prove that in the long run you can't befriend a Liberal because their ideology overcomes any morality they possess. Sad!


She's only happy when she has upset us. The only way is to refuse to take the bait.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Friends, thank you for all your kind thoughts when I was feeling down. You are wonderful friends. 

I'm very happy to say that the issue has been resolved. Many thanks to WCK who wisely helped me gain a little perspective. I'm especially grateful to KPG, who graciously contacted me and actually solved the problem. 

I have to say that it was a misunderstanding, and it was MY misunderstanding. I took an email in a way that it was NOT intended. So I apologize to KPG for my density and to all of you for my being such a kid.

Thank goodness there are SOME adults on here. I shall try to do better, although my "big girl pants" really couldn't get much bigger! :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa - Vocal Lisa? Meaning Conan? She had me fooled. I'm happy to speak up for you!


I am wondering if Wombie is bipolar or just devious. I don't know Conan. Accepting new people on this thread is hard for me as all of you know. I don't trust those on the Left and can barely tolerate them in life. Communication with them is one way, them to you. They don't like to hear anything that that competes with their views. I hear enough liberal bias on TV. I don't like it here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wondering if Wombie is bipolar or just devious. I don't know Conan. Accepting new people on this thread is hard for me as all of you know. I don't trust those on the Left and can barely tolerate them in life. Communication with them is one way, them to you. They don't like to hear anything that that competes with their views. I hear enough liberal bias on TV. I don't like it here.


I think I should be a little more hesitant, as you are. I hadn't a clue - then suddenly, without warning, the claws came out. Phew.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wondering if Wombie is bipolar or just devious. I don't know Conan. Accepting new people on this thread is hard for me as all of you know. I don't trust those on the Left and can barely tolerate them in life. Communication with them is one way, them to you. They don't like to hear anything that that competes with their views. I hear enough liberal bias on TV. I don't like it here.


I wondered for the longest time if the Wombie we knew had her account hacked by Loco Lisa.
There`s a part of me that still wonders that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wombatnomore, why are you coming here to continue a discussion from another site? This isn't the place.
> 
> We were happy to have you here, and then you suddenly came on in an angry mood and started sniping at people. I remember because I wondered what was wrong at the time, but I left town and never found out. Now I'm back, and I see that you're still fussing at everyone here.
> 
> ...


I do not understand why she/he has one name on one thread and another name on a different thread. Are we witnessing a new version of Sybil. I hope not


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I wondered for the longest time if the Wombie we knew had her account hacked by Loco Lisa.
> There`s a part of me that still wonders that.


I pm'd her and got a response that she just wanted to change her name. That was over a month ago


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Good for you CB. Unfortunately, Wombie is a 7-year-old in an adult body. You can't argue with a child or a Liberal. Neither has the capacity for rational thought. I pray that Wombie grows up and finds somewhere she feels comfortable. I suggest we just stop communicating with her on this thread. It does prove that in the long run you can't befriend a Liberal because their ideology overcomes any morality they possess. Sad!


I won't be posting to her anymore. She has my prayers the rest is up to God. I am thru with her/he.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Friends, thank you for all your kind thoughts when I was feeling down. You are wonderful friends.
> 
> I'm very happy to say that the issue has been resolved. Many thanks to WCK who wisely helped me gain a little perspective. I'm especially grateful to KPG, who graciously contacted me and actually solved the problem.
> 
> ...


I am so happy you are better. I could tell the day you came home you were down. We all have our moments. Love you Bon . You are a big part of D&P. We want you here. I miss you when you are away. You always make me laugh and you are such a sweetheart.♥
LOl about the big girl pants. I am trying to stop mine from getting bigger. Joeys needs to tell me how to lose 15 lbs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wondering if Wombie is bipolar or just devious. I don't know Conan. Accepting new people on this thread is hard for me as all of you know. I don't trust those on the Left and can barely tolerate them in life. Communication with them is one way, them to you. They don't like to hear anything that that competes with their views. I hear enough liberal bias on TV. I don't like it here.


Conan bashed me when I first came on KP. Needless to say, I was shocked. I wasn't used to people acting like that. I don't respond to her - and she doesn't address me. We've gone off to our separate corners.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so happy you are better. I could tell the day you came home you were down. We all have our moments. Love you Bon . You are a big part of D&P. We want you here. I miss you when you are away. You always make me laugh and you are such a sweetheart.♥
> LOl about the big girl pants. I am trying to stop mine from getting bigger. Joeys needs to tell me how to lose 15 lbs.


Thanks, CB. You have the kindest heart for everyone. You always make me feel better.

Fifteen pounds? Just be thankful for not in Marie Osmond's sweat pants! Let me know if you find a way to do it that doesn't involve exercise or dieting.

The last time I shopped for "unmentionables," I went up a size. I was fine until I got them home and opened the package. At first I thought I'd accidentally gotten a twin bed sheet! They looked huge! They really do look like "granny panties," but of course they're not. It's an optical illusion. I'm sure of it.

I think something's wrong with my daughter's mirrors, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. You have the kindest heart for everyone. You always make me feel better.
> 
> Fifteen pounds? Just be thankful for not in Marie Osmond's sweat pants! Let me know if you find a way to do it that doesn't involve exercise or dieting.
> 
> ...


That is so funnnny! I had to go up a size also last fall. Now the elastic is stretched out of them. I think it is the material they are using now a days. I try only to look in the mirror to put on makeup then no more. 
:XD: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> be happy Yarnie ....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> One pound at a time. LOL
> I did reduce the amount of sweets. But it took 5 months.


It is better to lose it slow. I am proud of you. It is so hard now to lose.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Leave her alone you big bully. She hasn't done anything to you.


Thank you, CB. I will not reply to her again. She does not exist to me. I will not read what she writes again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God Bless you I am praying the Holy Spirit comes to you to help you. You need peace in your heart. Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Wombat. I pray she find peace and friends . She is a troubled soul and needs Your Love to help her find her way in life. Thank You for sending the Spirit to deal with her problems and show her Your Love and who You are. Thank You Jesus in Your Name I pray.


Amen....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll share some pics as soon as I get them from digi camera to computer.
> 
> Oh, did I mention, I have thousands of them?


It sounds like you had a fabulous trip. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Bonnie, good to see you again. Thank you for speaking up for me.
> 
> Forget about Wombat. It is none other than Vocal Lisa who has been exposed for who she really is AGAIN. Now she keeps trying to get those from this thread over to WOW where all the REAL bashing of Non-Libs takes place en masse, because Wombat is all alone here and can no longer bash us as we don't tolerate that behavior on this thread.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She literally thought you or I was an axe murderer I think. I told her, "Not so, we met on a knitting site, not Facebook." She wasn't too pleased with my comment.
> 
> She was obsessed with the strangers meeting. It makes sense she hung around and videoed it now that I think about it.
> 
> ...


Maybe she was thinking about the movie "Strangers on a Train" where 2 husbands plot to kill each other's wives. Anything can happen with that evil internet. It was a good movie, if you never saw it. Hitchcock I think.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> New microwave ,fixed dishwasher, freshly painted car but still a little buzz or zzzt in the pool . Mystery static. Still blame it on KPG from the pool party last year. :XD:


That leftover residue is so hard to get rid of. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe she was thinking about the movie "Strangers on a Train" where 2 husbands plot to kill each other's wives. Anything can happen with that evil internet. It was a good movie, if you never saw it. Hitchcock I think.


I love Hitchcock movies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> One pound at a time. LOL
> I did reduce the amount of sweets. But it took 5 months.


Oh, boy - that's the hard part - sticking to it. Good for you, Joey!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so funnnny! I had to go up a size also last fall. Now the elastic is stretched out of them. I think it is the material they are using now a days. I try only to look in the mirror to put on makeup then no more.
> :XD: :lol:


I'll have to try that. I have a friend who's in her eighties. About ten years ago she told me she just stopped looking in mirrors altogether.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That leftover residue is so hard to get rid of. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh - haha - I thought you were talking about losing weight!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

It works, though - fifteen pounds? twenty? just a little leftover residue....................from the kitchen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Please watch this video. It is profoundly important .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=XNUc8nuo7HI


it took me most of this day to finial hear this. To much happening.

It was so good to hear someone with common sense. Thanks KC


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> There were some comments about the pattern recently. I copied it then, and I might try making it too. I think the poster complained about working with so many colors of yarn and making the changes smoothly.


great now what page is that on. Please ladies remember you are dealing with a person who has problems at least that is what the left has said, among other thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to try that. I have a friend who's in her eighties. About ten years ago she told me she just stopped looking in mirrors altogether.


O u's eallie unnies t daze.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you hear what KPG did in California today?
Zap them right in the water and on sanded beach too.

Be careful stay out of the pool CB, she may decide to electitify it with more than zip zaps. make sure to wear you rubber swim suit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soke saugsage chili over rice tonight Makes up in 1/2 hour.

WCK have you been keeping track of all our recipes? will pay you posting if you have them in booklet form????

If not would like everyone to redo recipes on here as I have about 10 of them missing and the rest can't find. Does that make sense.

Good don't want to disappoint those who do not undertand what I am writing with all the problems I have. think that takes care of all the the emotions as seen else where. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:    :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:     :-D  :mrgreen: :-o :?: :x     :twisted: :hunf: :arrow: :idea: :? :!: ;-) :wink: :roll: :-( :|


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie's baaaack!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Y'all! I did some yard work today and just watched Seal Team Six, The Capture of OBL. Very well done.
> 
> I didn't make any popcorn, so thought I'd check in here to see if any of you made some?
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


When I was 29 I flew from Los Angeles to the Panama Canal Zone - then to Lima, Peru - it was a night flight - flying south from L.A. you don't change time zones - therefore, I thought I'd sleep through that night to Panama ----- WRONG! A Navy Seal Team was on the plane with me - they were going to Panama to train in the jungle - this was during Nam - oh my - what fun we all had that night - no sleep for any of us - told jokes - sang songs - told "war stories" - never met a nicer group of mostly young men - I'll never forget that flight nor the Seals - I've often wondered how many of them returned home to the US after being in Nam?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie's baaaack!!


eyes des nus noses eye as gongs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey I tried that diet. The problem with me is I lost that one pound 100 times. It keep coming back.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> That's really nice and as you say, meant to be. Someday your paths may cross again and it'll be just as great.


Yeah, some paths are just meant to meet & cross if even for one day - we've met dear friend like that in Australia - met for a day or two & ever after have remained lasting friends - we met the most amazing young man like that (our Favorite Texan) when he rang our doorbell attempting to sell us a new roof for our house - had a BAD hail storm - didn't need his roof - but have been best friends ever sincse - the Lord works in mysterious ways his wonders to behold. We're now ever so thankful for the hail storm!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've seen bull fighting but somehow this made me cringe more.
> 
> I cannot get the picture out of my head of the flopping rag doll bodies.
> 
> ...


Did ya' know some univerities - I think mostly in Texas - have Rodeo scholarships? The son of a friend of ours had one.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Its all in the genes!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


It's all in the "genes" huh? - Perhaps the "Jeans"?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you hear what KPG did in California today?
> Zap them right in the water and on sanded beach too.
> 
> Be careful stay out of the pool CB, she may decide to electitify it with more than zip zaps. make sure to wear you rubber swim suit.


That was terrible. After we were talking about Venice beach yesterday. I am afraid of lightening. I make sure everyone is out of the pool when a storm is coming. We had a group from church here one time when it started to thunder. I told them to get out and they kept playing. I said go ahead and die then. They all jumped out and ran in the house. We have bad lightening here. Ca is not use to it there. No rain.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We are in a motel in Perry, Georgia! I'm sure we are headed for Florida & yes, yes, the weather man said cooler weather coming from Canada all the way to Florida!
> 
> Thanks a million, WCK!


I drove through Perry last Saturday coming home....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was 29 I flew from Los Angeles to the Panama Canal Zone - then to Lima, Peru - it was a night flight - flying south from L.A. you don't change time zones - therefore, I thought I'd sleep through that night to Panama ----- WRONG! A Navy Seal Team was on the plane with me - they were going to Panama to train in the jungle - this was during Nam - oh my - what fun we all had that night - no sleep for any of us - told jokes - sang songs - told "war stories" - never met a nicer group of mostly young men - I'll never forget that flight nor the Seals - I've often wondered how many of them returned home to the US after being in Nam?


That's some story. I'd love to have been on that plane. I hope they are all alive and happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> It's all in the "genes" huh? - Perhaps the "Jeans"?


GG and G! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I drove through Perry last Saturday coming home....


I've lived in Georgia since 1975, and I've never been to Perry. I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Sorry gang but this is an urban legend...it first came out more than 10 years ago and that one was from Donald Rumsfeld.
> 
> :thumbdown:


 The emoticon was the wrong one. - I have removed it. I just got them today and it is hard to tell.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Shaking my head.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Who are you to demand the people on this thread justify their love of family, nation, or their fellow man?
> 
> You seem to feel sanctimonious because you support murdering children in the womb. You support a lot of immorality it seems - terrorists, criminals and liars, and those who think everyone should or could be equal.
> 
> ...


Atta lady KC! You said it all for me thanks!

She only wants us to respond because she doesn't have any friends on KP. We took her in then she started being hateful so for once the hateful bunch was right about Wombat!

She has square poop!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And I have read you posts over the last 6 months and believe you have a sore bum trying to sit on the fence pretending to be our friend when you are really a troll in my opinion. Applying for something and doing something are two different topics. What are you going to do, jump on the Doctors Without Borders Ship, be picked up by a helicopter and parachute into Gaza? You appear to have class envy and physic visions. How do you know what "class" any of us are in? Obviously you must view yourself in a lower class since you made such a snarky comment and covet what some of us have. Just my personal observation and opinion.


Atta lady LTL! My queen has spoken the truth!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Bonnie, good to see you again. Thank you for speaking up for me.
> 
> Forget about Wombat. It is none other than Vocal Lisa who has been exposed for who she really is AGAIN. Now she keeps trying to get those from this thread over to WOW where all the REAL bashing of Non-Libs takes place en masse, because Wombat is all alone here and can no longer bash us as we don't tolerate that behavior on this thread.
> 
> ...


Pulease! Vocal Lisa? You know that is not true because you have shared private internet emails with me and you would have seen my details as I have seen yours.

See, this nonsense your spruiking hopes for the desired effect that if you put an idea out there, the gullible will buy it, just as you tried to do when you asked me if I was a Muslim.

This is just another one of your manipulative games. I can't believe I actually felt defensive on your account back in the day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> An agency (GOC?) that applied for 13 subsidies with totally bogus information, and 12 got them. So just think if you multiply the millions of people getting subsidies, 93% are fakes.
> 
> I can tell you that I used to get a 'refund' check from my insurance company based on how much they spent in Virginia vs. what they collected. The first year of Obamacare I got a check for over $350, the second year $150, and this year $16. My deductible has increased. Most routine blood tests for my yearly check up are no longer fully covered. My prescriptions are costing me at least 5 times the amount they did two years ago. So don't tell me Obamacare doesn't cost Americans more money for less services. Can't wait for all the Virginians that won't get their subsidies because Obamacare didn't provide for them......................States had the option to do their own plans, but Obama lied about the subsidies. So how is that a cost savings? It isn't. It is another lie.


Very true as Medicare won't pay for a portable O2 pack for me as says I don't have COPD! No, I don't just cannot breathe!

A friend sent this to me saying Obo is going to deport all of the seniors to Mexico on a bus because they won't return to the US because they cannot remember how to return! Then he will have all of the illegals to vote Democratic!

See you on the bus!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You all know who she is, correct?


Lisa? Yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This idea goes hand-in-hand with my thoughts about the border crisis. I really think that there should be a referendum in November for what to do about the illegal aliens in this country, including the children. Everyone who votes for legalization should get one minor to raise. If the minor has a parent or family member in this country, a Yes voter should be required to take the family into their home for 2 years or until they are employed and can speak English. Any tuition required to educate them in public or private schools should be done at the expense of the Yes voter. Any healthcare expenses should be covered by the Yes voter too. This responsibility must be met by the Yes voter alone on penalty of incarceration.


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie where did you end up or you still traveling?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A chicken's finger. ARe you sure it wasn't a toe?
> :XD:


My GM always cleaned the feet of the chicken to boil in broth, then used the soft feathers to make feather beds!

She always said waste not want not. Her beds were the softest & fluffiest also the pillows!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My GM always cleaned the feet of the chicken to boil in broth, then used the soft feathers to make feather beds!
> 
> She always said waste not want not. Her beds were the softest & fluffiest also the pillows!


Same with my GM. Did the same thing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Conan bashed me when I first came on KP. Needless to say, I was shocked. I wasn't used to people acting like that. I don't respond to her - and she doesn't address me. We've gone off to our separate corners.


Conan bashed everyone including me! I think she should have been kicked off when it first started as she got worse as I think she has a mental problem!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you hear what KPG did in California today?
> Zap them right in the water and on sanded beach too.
> 
> Be careful stay out of the pool CB, she may decide to electitify it with more than zip zaps. make sure to wear you rubber swim suit.


Hay, a plane hit a father & child walking on the beach yesterday killing the dad & child in critical condition!

How strange is that?

I'm staying away from the beach because it is loaded with bacteria!

We are in Ft. Meyers Florida as DH wanted me to look at a park model (mobile home) to buy. We looked today & now for the negotiations.

My back is hurting but otherwise I'm OK. Had lobster tonight--yum! I love sea food!

IPAD going crazy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey I tried that diet. The problem with me is I lost that one pound 100 times. It keep coming back.


Oh, you are such a sweetheart--love you! Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shaking my head.


Me too! What?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same with my GM. Did the same thing.


We had wise GM's! I don't have a feather bed or pillows.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie where did you end up or you still traveling?


Ft. Meyers, FL as DH wants to buy in the park where we stayed last winter.

Don't know yet! Hoping


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We had wise GM's! I don't have a feather bed or pillows.


Yes, very wise.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am tired tonight. DH picked 11 acorn squash this morning plus zucchini, cucumbers, a butternut squash and some yellow squash. I cut the acorn squash in half, cleaned it and steamed it. Then I filled it with a ground beef/sausage/ brown sugar mixture and froze them. 

Then, I started making pickle relish. I have the cucumbers soaking now and the green peppers and onion chopped. I'll put it up in the morning. Then, I sent cucumbers to a neighbor and contacted my niece to see if she wanted some cucumbers. I had to write out my refrigerator dill pickle recipe for each of them. 

I shared Janie's zucchini bread recipe with each of them too. Hope you don't mind, Janie. Everyone in our family loves that recipe . My daughter asked if I would make some of the bread for her soon. I have plenty of frozen loaves. So, I'll just give her a couple. I made a big batch of them and froze them unbaked last week. 

Here is my WahWah moment . My kitchen is not big enough for all the produce and work centers that I sometimes have going on. Plus, I am tired tonight.

I don't know what will happen to my garden when DH and I go on vacation in two weeks. I hope my daughter comes by to pick tomatoes. I have cherry tomatoes producing, but the Romas and beefstake tomatoes are still green. Okra is just starting to come on too. Yikes! I don't know anyone who knows anything about picking okra. I am picky about who I trust to pick the veggies I have nurtured. Some people are rough and tear at the plants. I always cut squash and okra from the vines or stalks. 

Well, I have been rattling on. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies and gent:
> 
> Look at this pattern, I think it is gorgeous. I'd love to make this one!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link; that was so nice of Sirdar to post the pattern. I used to have the pattern and that yarn before they were discontinued. Sirdar is a great yarn company (the yarn you bought for your project is a Sirdar yarn) and I especially love their baby yarns and patterns. They usually go to a size 6 or 7 so you can get a lot of use out of the pattern too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Those stuffing balls are more versatile than I thought bon. I usually think of them as a leftovers kind of thing to bulk up the dinner plate.
> And they don`t take long to make at all...that`s the beauty of them.
> :mrgreen:


They're great Wendy, didn't take long to make and bake at all. Next time I'll have to make a bigger batch to have some left overs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> One pound at a time. LOL
> I did reduce the amount of sweets. But it took 5 months.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Taking it off slowly and keeping it off over the 5 months is a great achievement Joey. It always seems to creep back up on me again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe she was thinking about the movie "Strangers on a Train" where 2 husbands plot to kill each other's wives. Anything can happen with that evil internet. It was a good movie, if you never saw it. Hitchcock I think.


I enjoyed it and all the Hitchcock movies. Seems the current movies just rely on special effects to make them scary or suspenseful and the older movies brought your imagination and anticipation to create suspense. Did you like "The Birds"?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am tired tonight. DH picked 11 acorn squash this morning plus zucchini, cucumbers, a butternut squash and some yellow squash. I cut the acorn squash in half, cleaned it and steamed it. Then I filled it with a ground beef/sausage/ brown sugar mixture and froze them.
> 
> Then, I started making pickle relish. I have the cucumbers soaking now and the green peppers and onion chopped. I'll put it up in the morning. Then, I sent cucumbers to a neighbor and contacted my niece to see if she wanted some cucumbers. I had to write out my refrigerator dill pickle recipe for each of them.
> 
> ...


Wow, no wonder you are tired. Yes, it is OK for anyone to share the zuke bread recipe. I love it as didn't like the plain recipe.

My youngest daughter got lots of zukes yesterday & a few small tomatoes. I miss the garden produce as I eat zukes thread times daily when home.

This eating out is already old!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> great now what page is that on. Please ladies remember you are dealing with a person who has problems at least that is what the left has said, among other thing.


No problems with you Yarnie; you're .....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am tired tonight. DH picked 11 acorn squash this morning plus zucchini, cucumbers, a butternut squash and some yellow squash. I cut the acorn squash in half, cleaned it and steamed it. Then I filled it with a ground beef/sausage/ brown sugar mixture and froze them.
> 
> Then, I started making pickle relish. I have the cucumbers soaking now and the green peppers and onion chopped. I'll put it up in the morning. Then, I sent cucumbers to a neighbor and contacted my niece to see if she wanted some cucumbers. I had to write out my refrigerator dill pickle recipe for each of them.
> 
> ...


You've been busy! Time to put your feet up and sip a cup on tea. ??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I enjoyed it and all the Hitchcock movies. Seems the current movies just rely on special effects to make them scary or suspenseful and the older movies brought your imagination and anticipation to create suspense. Did you like "The Birds"?


Loved Hitchcock. The Birds - yes. How about Psycho?!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How many bathtubs do you need for your stash? I know I need more than 3.


Oh, that's cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> soke saugsage chili over rice tonight Makes up in 1/2 hour.
> 
> WCK have you been keeping track of all our recipes? will pay you posting if you have them in booklet form????
> 
> ...


I did put many of our recipes into a document up until a few months ago. Is anyone else interested in having a D&P cook book? I could update it and get DH to help me index the document.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> How many bathtubs do you need for your stash? I know I need more than 3.


Funny :lol: ; I especially like her hat or turban.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is another post from my TN friend. I hope the link works.
> 
> This should bring tears to your eyes and make you proud to be an American. God bless this young man!
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too! What?


Someone put a silly icon on after me being on WOW. She took it off after I said I was shaking my head.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Loved Hitchcock. The Birds - yes. How about Psycho?!! :shock: :shock:


I saw Psycho on TV with my high school friends at a pyjama party; we didn't get any sleep!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sil is from Culver City just 2 miles from Venice Beach. But he likes white sand now. We rubbed off on him. You beach girl you. Did you have long blond hair?


How'd you know? Well, as a matter of fact, I did. I always had long, sun bleached hair...I wore it long when it wasn't in style - when hair was "puffy" & "ratted" - do ya' remember that? I've always liked long hair - think that goes back to when I was a kid & my Mom ALWAYS gave me Toni home perms - Lordy, but I hated 'em.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hay, a plane hit a father & child walking on the beach yesterday killing the dad & child in critical condition!
> 
> How strange is that?
> 
> ...


Exciting times for you Jane! Are you going to be a snowbird next winter?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am tired tonight. DH picked 11 acorn squash this morning plus zucchini, cucumbers, a butternut squash and some yellow squash. I cut the acorn squash in half, cleaned it and steamed it. Then I filled it with a ground beef/sausage/ brown sugar mixture and froze them.
> 
> Then, I started making pickle relish. I have the cucumbers soaking now and the green peppers and onion chopped. I'll put it up in the morning. Then, I sent cucumbers to a neighbor and contacted my niece to see if she wanted some cucumbers. I had to write out my refrigerator dill pickle recipe for each of them.
> 
> ...


I am tired just reading your post. No garden here but a few cukes and tomatoes today. I am kind of glad . Only hope tomatoes come in later.I am with you I cute okra and squash vines. Last year was our good garden year but not this year. Go sit down and up your feet up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am tired tonight. DH picked 11 acorn squash this morning plus zucchini, cucumbers, a butternut squash and some yellow squash. I cut the acorn squash in half, cleaned it and steamed it. Then I filled it with a ground beef/sausage/ brown sugar mixture and froze them.
> 
> Then, I started making pickle relish. I have the cucumbers soaking now and the green peppers and onion chopped. I'll put it up in the morning. Then, I sent cucumbers to a neighbor and contacted my niece to see if she wanted some cucumbers. I had to write out my refrigerator dill pickle recipe for each of them.
> 
> ...


No wonder you're tired, that was a lot of work for one day! But think of how happy you'll be over the winter when you can enjoy the fruits of your labour! Hope you get a good night's rest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the link; that was so nice of Sirdar to post the pattern. I used to have the pattern and that yarn before they were discontinued. Sirdar is a great yarn company (the yarn you bought for your project is a Sirdar yarn) and I especially love their baby yarns and patterns. They usually go to a size 6 or 7 so you can get a lot of use out of the pattern too.


That pattern is gorgeous.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw Psycho on TV with my high school friends at a pyjama party; we didn't get any sleep!


I know what you mean westy. I didn`t get much sleep after watching that either. Another scary one was 'Whatever Happened To Baby Jane" Bette Davis was brilliant!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw Psycho on TV with my high school friends at a pyjama party; we didn't get any sleep!


I saw it with my DH when we were dating. A friend of his went with us. The friend had a weak stomach and actually had to go out in the lobby during the shower scene.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> How'd you know? Well, as a matter of fact, I did. I always had long, sun bleached hair...I wore it long when it wasn't in style - when hair was "puffy" & "ratted" - do ya' remember that? I've always liked long hair - think that goes back to when I was a kid & my Mom ALWAYS gave me Toni home perms - Lordy, but I hated 'em.


I remember those perms - Tonette. Didn''t they come with paper dolls? I remember getting one - P.U.!!! If the fumes didn't kill you, the curls would scare you to death!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I enjoyed it and all the Hitchcock movies. Seems the current movies just rely on special effects to make them scary or suspenseful and the older movies brought your imagination and anticipation to create suspense. Did you like "The Birds"?


I love Hitchcock movies too. My mother still gets scared if you mention the "Birds". It was scary at the time. So was "Psycho". I think the music made it scary but the last part was the worst. :-o


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I know what you mean westy. I didn`t get much sleep after watching that either. Another scary one was 'Whatever Happened To Baby Jane" Bette Davis was brilliant!!


Yes, that one really was creepy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did put many of our recipes into a document up until a few months ago. Is anyone else interested in having a D&P cook book? I could update it and get DH to help me index the document.


That would be great. Make it like a church recipe book.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I know what you mean westy. I didn`t get much sleep after watching that either. Another scary one was 'Whatever Happened To Baby Jane" Bette Davis was brilliant!!


The ending on that one really surprised me too. I still love the old suspense/thriller movies. I just can't get into the blood and gore and special effects of the newer movies - they seem to think graphic violence and bad language is all that's needed for a plot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I know what you mean westy. I didn`t get much sleep after watching that either. Another scary one was 'Whatever Happened To Baby Jane" Bette Davis was brilliant!!


I can see mommie dearest ( Forgot her name)going down the stairs. Bette Davis looked like an old doll my Girl Scout leader had in her house. When you walked to the bathroom the floor shook and it made the dolls eyes open and shut. Hope I don't have night mares tonight. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone put a silly icon on after me being on WOW. She took it off after I said I was shaking my head.


small minds


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember those perms - Tonette. Didn''t they come with paper dolls? I remember getting one - P.U.!!! If the fumes didn't kill you, the curls would scare you to death!


I can smell the smell now. I didn't have a perm until I was in 6th grade. Don't think it was a Tonette tho. I am glad the curls or fried hair is out of style.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That pattern is gorgeous.


You need a little girl to make it for CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> How'd you know? Well, as a matter of fact, I did. I always had long, sun bleached hair...I wore it long when it wasn't in style - when hair was "puffy" & "ratted" - do ya' remember that? I've always liked long hair - think that goes back to when I was a kid & my Mom ALWAYS gave me Toni home perms - Lordy, but I hated 'em.


I had long hair then and now. Not much has changed but now grey . "Sun In" for me. My dd looked at my 10th grade pic the other day and said why was your hair blond. Why do we want what we don't have?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Hitchcock movies too. My mother still gets scared if you mention the "Birds". It was scary at the time. So was "Psycho". I think the music made it scary but the last part was the worst. :-o


The Birds was scary because we never knew what made them attack and at the end they just went back to being normal birds again.

I don't remember the name of the Stephen King short story about an explosion at a research lab and all these huge insects escaped and attacked people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need a little girl to make it for CB.


Have to want on another girl. Maybe one day but in no hurry to be a great, great. I don't think my nephew is going to try for a girl. I still have a son I need to marry off. He can have me a girl if he wants to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can see mommie dearest ( Forgot her name)going down the stairs. Bette Davis looked like an old doll my Girl Scout leader had in her house. When you walked to the bathroom the floor shook and it made the dolls eyes open and shut. Hope I don't have night mares tonight. :lol:


Joan Crawford


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> small minds


Something wrong for sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Joan Crawford


Yep that's her name. Her and Bette Davis were pretty when young but DID NOT age well. They kept the scarey look after that show. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had long hair then and now. Not much has changed but now grey . "Sun In" for me. My dd looked at my 10th grade pic the other day and said why was your hair blond. Why do we want what we don't have?


My hair was blond until I was about 7 or 8 and then gradually got darker until it got to a mid brown. It's now grey too (as you saw last week).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My hair was blond until I was about 7 or 8 and then gradually got darker until it got to a mid brown. It's now grey too (as you saw last week).


Both of my boys were blond but then it got darker the older. Same is happening to my gd but you can still see the blond high lights. My son's beard is auburn like my hair used to be. I thought you had pretty grey hair. Mine is dyed right now. After my 45th class reunion I am going to stop trying. My kids hate for me to let it go . They are going to have to admit their mama is getting older.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow GGirl, what an amazing story to tell at family reunions.
> 
> :thumbup:


I'll elaborate on my cousin's story. His wife & 2 little girls were with him at Pearl Harbor. They lived in Navy housing - apartment buildings. All the apartments had balconies. His wife was standing on their balcony that Sunday morning, Dec. 7, 1941, talking to her neighbor who was standing on her balcony. His wife Lena said they heard the noise of the planes - explosions & such & thought it was just practice maneuvers. My little cousin Carol looked up & said to her Mommy: "Look at the suns on the airplanes." Lena, the mom, looked up & said "Oh my God, it's the Japs!" Shortly after a big truck with a loudspeaker on it drove through the Navy housing & announced that yes, it was the Japs. They said they were going to transfer all the women & children to the plantations in the interior of Oahu, hopefully for their safety. Each family was allowed to take only 1 suitcase for each family. The women took powdered milk & diapers in their suitcases - NOT cousin Lena - she only took a large, brown paper bag & when she unloaded it, it was full of beer bottles. The other women told her not to worry about it, they'd trade their milk & diapers with her for the beer. The Navy shipped all the dependents back to Los Angeles. Whenever a police car or ambulance (in L.A.) would drive by with their siren blaring, my little cousin would dive under the table. Even though I was little back then, some things when you're a kid you never forget.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Both of my boys were blond but then it got darker the older. Same is happening to my gd but you can still see the blond high lights. My son's beard is auburn like my hair used to be. I thought you had pretty grey hair. Mine is dyed right now. After my 45 class reunion I am going to stop trying. My kids hate for me to let it go . They are going to have to admit their mama is getting older.


My mom dyed her hair for years and used to tell me I should too. But then her hair got more brittle and thinned a lot so she stopped colouring it after New Year 2010. When I saw her in May that year, I was so shocked - I had never seen her with grey hair before.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That's some story. I'd love to have been on that plane. I hope they are all alive and happy.


Some "celebrities" (movie stars) were also on the plane. They were flying on from Panama to Rio de Janero (sp?) Brazil for the Rio film festival. Kim Novack, Robert Wagner (he was a real jerk), Robert Montgomery (he was GORGEOUS) & a few others.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My mom dyed her hair for years and used to tell me I should too. But then her hair got more brittle and thinned a lot so she stopped colouring it after New Year 2010. When I saw her in May that year, I was so shocked - I had never seen her with grey hair before.


Mine is thin too but may be all the stress. I just don't know who I am with grey hair. :lol: I like grey hair just not on me. My dd is starting to get some grey in her hair. My Daddy still had alot of his dark hair when he died at 81. Wish I had taken after him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Some "celebrities" (movie stars) were also on the plane. They were flying on from Panama to Rio de Janero (sp?) Brazil for the Rio film festival. Kim Novack, Robert Wagner (he was a real jerk), Robert Montgomery (he was GORGEOUS) & a few others.


I CAN SEE ROBERT WAGNER BEING A JERK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can see mommie dearest ( Forgot her name)going down the stairs. Bette Davis looked like an old doll my Girl Scout leader had in her house. When you walked to the bathroom the floor shook and it made the dolls eyes open and shut. Hope I don't have night mares tonight. :lol:


Joan Crawford.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had long hair then and now. Not much has changed but now grey . "Sun In" for me. My dd looked at my 10th grade pic the other day and said why was your hair blond. Why do we want what we don't have?


I don't know why. Mine was blonde from a bottle, too. I tried lemon juice and Sun In. Neither one worked. It was hydrogen peroxide for me. When I got older it was Miss Clairol and it turned my then darker hair kind of strawberry blonde. That was fun. I got tired of doing it so now it's natural - much darker than I expected and gray.

CB, did Sun In work for you? Isn't your hair naturally dark?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I was wondering about that KPG. Once I heard her name, I was suspicious. She joined KP about the time Vocal Lisa was kicked off. If she gets worse, I'll let admin know. So far, she has controlled her language in a way that Vocal Lisa didn't. But, if she is Vocal Lisa, she'll get kicked off - again. Thanks KPG for the update. Once again, you are on it.


You're welcome and thank you. BTW: VocalLisa has reincarnated herself literally hundreds of times, takes on unique user names, writes nasty posts on other threads, and thankfully Admin deletes all the posts as soon as he catches up to her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Birds was scary because we never knew what made them attack and at the end they just went back to being normal birds again.
> 
> I don't remember the name of the Stephen King short story about an explosion at a research lab and all these huge insects escaped and attacked people.


I don't know the name of that one. I love Stephen King - sure would like to meet him. I think he's a great writer - Stand by Me and the Shawshank Redemption, The Stand - and Under the Dome. Cell is another good one of his - gory though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sorry about this - my computer wouldn't respond, so I hit "Send" more than once.

There's another one coming after this. Oops!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Whoopsy-daisy - I hope this is the last one. Sorry about that.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I did put many of our recipes into a document up until a few months ago. Is anyone else interested in having a D&P cook book? I could update it and get DH to help me index the document.


I'm interested....Georgiegirl


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm getting an education today - and yesterday!


  Stick with us, kid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> There were some comments about the pattern recently. I copied it then, and I might try making it too. I think the poster complained about working with so many colors of yarn and making the changes smoothly.


WBee and KC. I saved and then printed the pattern. I had to reduce the PDF print size because the margins were beyond my printer's margins and many lines were cut off.

You might want to check for the same problems if you print the pattern.

I really love that pattern.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Both of my boys were blond but then it got darker the older. Same is happening to my gd but you can still see the blond high lights. My son's beard is auburn like my hair used to be. I thought you had pretty grey hair. Mine is dyed right now. After my 45th class reunion I am going to stop trying. My kids hate for me to let it go . They are going to have to admit their mama is getting older.


I stopped coloring mine because my youngest daughter said it would look nice. It took me a long time to get used to it. I've thought about coloring it again to look younger, but I don't think it would fix the face! :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

@#%&%#d computer did it again. Ptoooey!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Friends, thank you for all your kind thoughts when I was feeling down. You are wonderful friends.
> 
> I'm very happy to say that the issue has been resolved. Many thanks to WCK who wisely helped me gain a little perspective. I'm especially grateful to KPG, who graciously contacted me and actually solved the problem.
> 
> ...


Oh, Bon, here you go again, making me laugh my head off!

No problem, it happens to all of us; no apology was necessary except for knocking me to the floor in laughter.

I'd pick myself up by my boot straps, but I'm only wearing nice flip flops.

WAIT! That didn't come out right! I'm wearing more than just flip flops.... :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, here you go again, making me laugh my head off!
> 
> No problem, it happens to all of us; no apology was necessary except for knocking me to the floor in laughter.
> 
> I'd pick myself up by my boot straps, but I'm only wearing nice flip flops.


Very sweet of you, KPG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just want you to know - this is NOT a double post. It almost was, but I stopped my finger just in time.

Time for bed - good night and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw it with my DH when we were dating. A friend of his went with us. The friend had a weak stomach and actually had to go out in the lobby during the shower scene.


Not long after seeing Psycho I went to Las Vegas with friends from work - took a shower & looked at the shower curtain - do you remember what it looked like? Kind of a plastic, milky - pale white with a pattern in it - gotta tell ya' it scared the hell out of me - was sure glad I had a single room to myself - no roommate ------ male or female ----- think I'd have fainted right then & there in the shower.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, here you go again, making me laugh my head off!
> 
> No problem, it happens to all of us; no apology was necessary except for knocking me to the floor in laughter.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so happy you are better. I could tell the day you came home you were down. We all have our moments. Love you Bon . You are a big part of D&P. We want you here. I miss you when you are away. You always make me laugh and you are such a sweetheart.♥
> LOl about the big girl pants. I am trying to stop mine from getting bigger. Joeys needs to tell me how to lose 15 lbs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Conan bashed me when I first came on KP. Needless to say, I was shocked. I wasn't used to people acting like that. I don't respond to her - and she doesn't address me. We've gone off to our separate corners.


She evolved into Cheeky Blighter (name change) and doesn't post much any longer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. You have the kindest heart for everyone. You always make me feel better.
> 
> Fifteen pounds? Just be thankful for not in Marie Osmond's sweat pants! Let me know if you find a way to do it that doesn't involve exercise or dieting.
> 
> ...


OMG! :XD:  :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'll elaborate on my cousin's story. His wife & 2 little girls were with him at Pearl Harbor. They lived in Navy housing - apartment buildings. All the apartments had balconies. His wife was standing on their balcony that Sunday morning, Dec. 7, 1941, talking to her neighbor who was standing on her balcony. His wife Lena said they heard the noise of the planes - explosions & such & thought it was just practice maneuvers. My little cousin Carol looked up & said to her Mommy: "Look at the suns on the airplanes." Lena, the mom, looked up & said "Oh my God, it's the Japs!" Shortly after a big truck with a loudspeaker on it drove through the Navy housing & announced that yes, it was the Japs. They said they were going to transfer all the women & children to the plantations in the interior of Oahu, hopefully for their safety. Each family was allowed to take only 1 suitcase for each family. The women took powdered milk & diapers in their suitcases - NOT cousin Lena - she only took a large, brown paper bag & when she unloaded it, it was full of beer bottles. The other women told her not to worry about it, they'd trade their milk & diapers with her for the beer. The Navy shipped all the dependents back to Los Angeles. Whenever a police car or ambulance (in L.A.) would drive by with their siren blaring, my little cousin would dive under the table. Even though I was little back then, some things when you're a kid you never forget.


That`s such an amazing story G-Girl. You really should write a book about this. In all the documentaries and films about Pearl Harbor I have watched, I have never seen anything about the Navy dependants and their families or how they all coped during that tragic day.
The nearest to it I have watched was the miniseries 'The Winds of War' and its sequel 'War and Remembrance'. What a fantastic miniseries that was. It felt so real at times that I though I was watching a documentary. It was a superb piece of history that I would love to watch again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It sounds like you had a fabulous trip. Can't wait for the pics.


I took 39 off my camera tonight. I'll share some as I go soon.

It's fun reliving each day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe she was thinking about the movie "Strangers on a Train" where 2 husbands plot to kill each other's wives. Anything can happen with that evil internet. It was a good movie, if you never saw it. Hitchcock I think.


I'm sorry I made her sound so mean. She wasn't at all; just not easy to have an engaging conversation with her and especially her husband.

We made the best of it and looking back we actually became a bit closer when we met up again unexpectedly on the motor coach tour we had both signed up for not knowing who would be on that tour.

Recently we exchanged pictures by e-mail!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe she was thinking about the movie "Strangers on a Train" where 2 husbands plot to kill each other's wives. Anything can happen with that evil internet. It was a good movie, if you never saw it. Hitchcock I think.


I haven't seen that movie, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Some "celebrities" (movie stars) were also on the plane. They were flying on from Panama to Rio de Janero (sp?) Brazil for the Rio film festival. Kim Novack, Robert Wagner (he was a real jerk), Robert Montgomery (he was GORGEOUS) & a few others.


Correction....it was George Montgomery - Dinah Shore's ex-husband. He was a hunk!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Some "celebrities" (movie stars) were also on the plane. They were flying on from Panama to Rio de Janero (sp?) Brazil for the Rio film festival. Kim Novack, Robert Wagner (he was a real jerk), Robert Montgomery (he was GORGEOUS) & a few others.


Correction....it was George Montgomery - Dinah Shore's ex-husband. He was a hunk!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was 29 I flew from Los Angeles to the Panama Canal Zone - then to Lima, Peru - it was a night flight - flying south from L.A. you don't change time zones - therefore, I thought I'd sleep through that night to Panama ----- WRONG! A Navy Seal Team was on the plane with me - they were going to Panama to train in the jungle - this was during Nam - oh my - what fun we all had that night - no sleep for any of us - told jokes - sang songs - told "war stories" - never met a nicer group of mostly young men - I'll never forget that flight nor the Seals - I've often wondered how many of them returned home to the US after being in Nam?


Another fantastic story GG. I would have loved to be on that flight as well. I admire the Seals and what they do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did ya' know some univerities - I think mostly in Texas - have Rodeo scholarships? The son of a friend of ours had one.


Didn't know!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> The emoticon was the wrong one. - I have removed it. I just got them today and it is hard to tell.


Oh, look, from the one who has said repeatedly she doesn't read this thread, those on this thread are all lousy Christians and mean and nasty people and she won't post on this thread, just did.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the link; that was so nice of Sirdar to post the pattern. I used to have the pattern and that yarn before they were discontinued. Sirdar is a great yarn company (the yarn you bought for your project is a Sirdar yarn) and I especially love their baby yarns and patterns. They usually go to a size 6 or 7 so you can get a lot of use out of the pattern too.


It has been awhile since I've worn a child's size 6 or 7 though.

It was so nice of you to make me feel small, WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How many bathtubs do you need for your stash? I know I need more than 3.


So colorful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone put a silly icon on after me being on WOW. She took it off after I said I was shaking my head.


When is she going to behave and stop playing the victim.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> small minds


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I pm'd her and got a response that she just wanted to change her name. That was over a month ago


ltl, on June 3rd you sent me a message asking me if I had *changed the name of a thread* I had started and my reply to you was that I asked admin to delete the thread which they did.

You have told a blatant lie here. I have never stated I wanted to change my name.

An apology would be in order I should think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL


Cute - and true!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL


Love it WBee! (Friends are like Panties)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This has been a crazy month for death's. First our friend from church, this week Dh's cousin lost her 7 month old baby, the 2 days ago his cousin's son took his life . Last night one of our neighbors died. Before long everyone we know will be dead. Everywhere you read on Facebook friends are having trials and tribulation. I thank God for peace during the times of troubles. Jesus is my Rock to help me stand.
Good news my gs make a good grade on his test. He needs to pass 2 more test of his first year for nursing school. If you don't past the first year you have to drop out for a year and start over. Pray he passes the next two test. Thank you everyone for being here for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As I read all three sites of the left and never deny it as some do on other sites. I also do not deny reading the post and then answer that post. 

The resent one that caught my eye is we are so bad as to walk lock step with each other,and the other one I just adore(not) is we are lead by a Queen.

So I feel we should do as they suggest we do what they say we do. Of course they nmever do that and carry it on to death for as long as one can tell new attak is mention or other subjects.

For the next two days we must do as all can do. Stick to subject and walk in lock step as some do on other site.

Our subject will be our Queen(don't know who does or is Queen so we will call herit no name).
I will start us off, and please follow it. We may talk about other things but make sure we mention it at least four times a day. We do not want to disappoint the group of knowledge and understanding and so wonderful that it makes one wonder where and what they base this on.

Oh hail our Queen of no name you just amaze we with your knowledge. You are the smartest person I know. You can not make me more happy then you do now with your great leadership. I can not praise you enough. Thank you for all the little faces you have added to our words of knowledge.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry I made her sound so mean. She wasn't at all; just not easy to have an engaging conversation with her and especially her husband.
> 
> We made the best of it and looking back we actually became a bit closer when we met up again unexpectedly on the motor coach tour we had both signed up for not knowing who would be on that tour.
> 
> Recently we exchanged pictures by e-mail!


I think you were the icing on her holiday - gave her something interesting and unusual to tell her friends and family about ... "Who would have thought knitters were crazy enough to meet as strangers in the park". Of course she couldn't know we weren't real strangers; we're charter members of the Righters Village!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL


Good one Wee Bee


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:



> It has been awhile since I've worn a child's size 6 or 7 though.
> 
> It was so nice of you to make me feel small, WCK.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been a crazy month for death's. First our friend from church, this week Dh's cousin lost her 7 month old baby, the 2 days ago his cousin's son took his life . Last night one of our neighbors died. Before long everyone we know will be dead. Everywhere you read on Facebook friends are having trials and tribulation. I thank God for peace during the times of troubles. Jesus is my Rock to help me stand.
> Good news my gs make a good grade on his test. He needs to pass 2 more test of his first year for nursing school. If you don't past the first year you have to drop out for a year and start over. Pray he passes the next two test. Thank you everyone for being here for me.


Oh CB that is so sad to hear. Am praying for gs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL


Love it Wendy, thanks for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been a crazy month for death's. First our friend from church, this week Dh's cousin lost her 7 month old baby, the 2 days ago his cousin's son took his life . Last night one of our neighbors died. Before long everyone we know will be dead. Everywhere you read on Facebook friends are having trials and tribulation. I thank God for peace during the times of troubles. Jesus is my Rock to help me stand.
> Good news my gs make a good grade on his test. He needs to pass 2 more test of his first year for nursing school. If you don't past the first year you have to drop out for a year and start over. Pray he passes the next two test. Thank you everyone for being here for me.


So sorry for your family's losses CB, especially hard when they're so close together.

Will pray for your gs and his studies. Hope that your happy family time at the end of the week helps with the hurt and stress you've been feeling. Having all your grands together will make you smile (and tired)!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Queen of no name I miss you, and hope you are not to busy to impart words of widsom to me. I so need some words to carry on with today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When is she going to behave and stop playing the victim.


Doesn't look like anytime soon. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry for your family's losses CB, especially hard when they're so close together.
> 
> Will pray for your gs and his studies. Hope that your happy family time at the end of the week helps with the hurt and stress you've been feeling. Having all your grands together will make you smile (and tired)!


Thank you WCK. I have to go up town to get the birthday boy's present today. Then tomorrow night the fun begins. After the party Thursday I am going to let my hair down and have fun with the kids. No house cleaning or picking up until they leave. Less stress that way. Oh by the way hear from my sil that my nephew and niece like the sailboat baby blanket. Nice when you can make people happy. Love you!♥ Thanks for the prayers for gs he is so special.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't tried this but sounds good. http://lilluna.com/glazed-lemon-zucchini-bread/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought you might like this quote from a book called The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich. 

I think the book is not only about birds, but also about the concept and importance of "home." I loved the quote. It reminds me of man's yearning for the spiritual, for the ultimate connection with our Creator.


"Our passionate preoccupation with the sky, the stars, and a God somewhere in outer space is a homing impulse. We are drawn to where we came from."
Eric Hoffer


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been a crazy month for death's. First our friend from church, this week Dh's cousin lost her 7 month old baby, the 2 days ago his cousin's son took his life . Last night one of our neighbors died. Before long everyone we know will be dead. Everywhere you read on Facebook friends are having trials and tribulation. I thank God for peace during the times of troubles. Jesus is my Rock to help me stand.
> Good news my gs make a good grade on his test. He needs to pass 2 more test of his first year for nursing school. If you don't past the first year you have to drop out for a year and start over. Pray he passes the next two test. Thank you everyone for being here for me.


Praying for him, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you were the icing on her holiday - gave her something interesting and unusual to tell her friends and family about ... "Who would have thought knitters were crazy enough to meet as strangers in the park". Of course she couldn't know we weren't real strangers; we're charter members of the Righters Village!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you WCK. I have to go up town to get the birthday boy's present today. Then tomorrow night the fun begins. After the party Thursday I am going to let my hair down and have fun with the kids. No house cleaning or picking up until they leave. Less stress that way. Oh by the way hear from my sil that my nephew and niece like the sailboat baby blanket. Nice when you can make people happy. Love you!♥ Thanks for the prayers for gs he is so special.


CB - so sad about all that has happened, especially when children are involved.

It sounds like we have the same grandparenting style - everything else can wait when they're around. Life's too short to miss a minute with them. I miss mine a lot already. Luckily I have two with me today. We're making ice cream, and I hope to work with Sarah a little more on knitting. She brought it - I guess that's a good sign!

I hope you have a wonderful time - and I know you will. And so will everyone who's with you! When it's over, you can collapse! :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been a crazy month for death's. First our friend from church, this week Dh's cousin lost her 7 month old baby, the 2 days ago his cousin's son took his life . Last night one of our neighbors died. Before long everyone we know will be dead. Everywhere you read on Facebook friends are having trials and tribulation. I thank God for peace during the times of troubles. Jesus is my Rock to help me stand.
> Good news my gs make a good grade on his test. He needs to pass 2 more test of his first year for nursing school. If you don't past the first year you have to drop out for a year and start over. Pray he passes the next two test. Thank you everyone for being here for me.


Such sadness CB; sorry to hear.

I will pray that your GS does pass his tests!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you were the icing on her holiday - gave her something interesting and unusual to tell her friends and family about ... "Who would have thought knitters were crazy enough to meet as strangers in the park". Of course she couldn't know we weren't real strangers; we're charter members of the Righters Village!


I like it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Queen of no name I miss you, and hope you are not to busy to impart words of widsom to me. I so need some words to carry on with today.


I'm not the Queen, but I _am_ your leader,  'cause the nut jobs said so.

So, I'm telling you to knock it off, stop praising the unworthy, and ignoring the intelligent.

Oh, and bow to the Drama Queen and woefully emoted.

Now, where _is_ OUR Queen? Perhaps she is spinning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Doesn't look like anytime soon. :shock:


Ignore her lies and LONG rants; I do. It'll make your day so much more pleasant!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Have to tell you;

I went grocery shopping on Sunday, and DH pointed out a food we've never seen before. Well, it's not food, but you get the idea.

_Tofurky_

Don't even ask ... I'm still laughing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> As I read all three sites of the left and never deny it as some do on other sites. I also do not deny reading the post and then answer that post.
> 
> The resent one that caught my eye is we are so bad as to walk lock step with each other,and the other one I just adore(not) is we are lead by a Queen.
> 
> ...


Of course we walk in lock step. We are Christians. We follow God's word as best we can.

I don't understand the queen issue. I don't want a queen. Those of us who are American already have Obama, who thinks and acts as if he is king. That would make Michelle "I want to go on vacation" his queen. I think we could easily do without that spendthrift. I have seen charges of a queen before, but I think that is because the AWOLs don't understand friendship. We try to lift each other up when it is needed. We don't try to make ourselves feel bigger by tearing another down. But, if one member started doing that, we would immediately come to stand by the abused member.

The AWOLs truly aren't friends with each other . They are just ideological acquaintances. Plus, they are just mean. Why would anyone want to spend time talking with people you know could turn on you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have to tell you;
> 
> I went grocery shopping on Sunday, and DH pointed out a food we've never seen before. Well, it's not food, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Is that the chicken stuffed into a duck, stuffed into a turkey?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Queen of no name I miss you, and hope you are not to busy to impart words of widsom to me. I so need some words to carry on with today.


Yarnie, you are just too funny (hard to believe people some people can't see it). We have a nameless Queen, but they have Drama Queens that live to create controversy where none exists


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you WCK. I have to go up town to get the birthday boy's present today. Then tomorrow night the fun begins. After the party Thursday I am going to let my hair down and have fun with the kids. No house cleaning or picking up until they leave. Less stress that way. Oh by the way hear from my sil that my nephew and niece like the sailboat baby blanket. Nice when you can make people happy. Love you!♥ Thanks for the prayers for gs he is so special.


That's so great that you can enjoy the fun with them. The grandmas here are so different than mine was but of course that was a much different time and my parents really enjoyed time with their grands too. Lots of happy memories for them.

Not at all surprised that they loved the blanket; how could they not?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Is that the chicken stuffed into a duck, stuffed into a turkey?


No, that's Turducken I believe.

What we saw was a frankfurter made of tofu/turkey.

Sounded awful and funny to us!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't tried this but sounds good. http://lilluna.com/glazed-lemon-zucchini-bread/


Yum. That does sound good. I really like lemon. I'll have to make some soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought you might like this quote from a book called The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich.
> 
> I think the book is not only about birds, but also about the concept and importance of "home." I loved the quote. It reminds me of man's yearning for the spiritual, for the ultimate connection with our Creator.
> 
> ...


Very nice thought Bonnie. Someday we will all be Home again!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Of course we walk in lock step. We are Christians. We follow God's word as best we can.
> 
> I don't understand the queen issue. I don't want a queen. Those of us who are American already have Obama, who thinks and acts as if he is king. That would make Michelle "I want to go on vacation" his queen. I think we could easily do without that spendthrift. I have seen charges of a queen before, but I think that is because the AWOLs don't understand friendship. We try to lift each other up when it is needed. We don't try to make ourselves feel bigger by tearing another down. But, if one member started doing that, we would immediately come to stand by the abused member.
> 
> The AWOLs truly aren't friends with each other . They are just ideological acquaintances. Plus, they are just mean. Why would anyone want to spend time talking with people you know could turn on you in a heartbeat.


KC, on this thread we are not all Christians, however, we all do act exactly as you have said.

We are true friends and more than online acquaintances. We care for one another and enjoy chatting and sharing.

I'm with you 100% on their intentions of making themselves appear big by demeaning and attempting to make others appear small.

Some have even plotted and planned their attacks; disgusting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not the Queen, but I _am_ your leader,  'cause the nut jobs said so.
> 
> So, I'm telling you to knock it off, stop praising the unworthy, and ignoring the intelligent.
> 
> ...


Woe is they?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, you are just too funny (hard to believe people some people can't see it). We have a nameless Queen, but they have Drama Queens that live to create controversy where none exists


Oh, no, I've been called the dominatrix of the threads according to my bud, yet, that image looks nothing like me.

I have pink hair (not red) and a much wider stance. I can yield my whip though without hanging myself, but I don't use a drinking straw; tougher than that!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KC, on this thread we are not all Christians, however, we all do act exactly as you have said.
> 
> We are true friends and more than online acquaintances. We care for one another and enjoy chatting and sharing.
> 
> ...


Forgive me, i am tired. I meant to say we believe in God. That's the important connection. People who don't believe in God have a greater problem understanding morality and difficulty understanding us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have to tell you;
> 
> I went grocery shopping on Sunday, and DH pointed out a food we've never seen before. Well, it's not food, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Woe is they?


all of they!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Forgive me, i am tired. I meant to say we believe in God. That's the important connection. People who don't believe in God have a greater problem understanding morality and difficulty understanding us.


No apology to me necessary. After your veggie day yesterday, you earned the right to be tired!

We have a couple of core posters who are Jewish and/or non-believers, but we all treat one another with respect and courtesy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

How the heck you come up with appropriate pics is beyond me.

Perfect, WCK!

BTW: I have only 100 pics off one camera and onto computer - what a process.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, I've been called the dominatrix of the threads according to my bud, yet, that image looks nothing like me.
> 
> I have pink hair (not red) and a much wider stance. I can yield my whip though without hanging myself, but I don't use a drinking straw; tougher than that!


Sweet little you a dominatrix :?: :?: Say it itsn't so!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sweet little you a dominatrix :?: :?: Say it itsn't so!


That's what the meanies said, and we must believe every single word. They did post my dominatrix selfie which looks surprisingly like me albeit with short hair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's what the meanies said, and we must believe every single word. They did post my picture which looks surprisingly like me with short hair.


Well if they said so, it must be true. We all know that they would never say anything unkind or untrue :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well if they said so, it must be true. We all know that they would never say anything unkind or untrue :shock:


R - I - G - H - T


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK, Are you at the shop or have a day off?

I've got to get back to work, but will love chatting later.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is another post from my TN friend. I hope the link works.
> 
> This should bring tears to your eyes and make you proud to be an American. God bless this young man!
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That was truly moving. Thank you for sharing.


All I could think about was that somebody raised that boy right. I suspect that dad is in the military.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This idea goes hand-in-hand with my thoughts about the border crisis. I really think that there should be a referendum in November for what to do about the illegal aliens in this country, including the children. Everyone who votes for legalization should get one minor to raise. If the minor has a parent or family member in this country, a Yes voter should be required to take the family into their home for 2 years or until they are employed and can speak English. Any tuition required to educate them in public or private schools should be done at the expense of the Yes voter. Any healthcare expenses should be covered by the Yes voter too. This responsibility must be met by the Yes voter alone on penalty of incarceration.


I like this idea. Unfortunately, once it comes down to shelling out their own money, time and responsibility for them, legalization will not be such a popular cause. I posed the question to Alcameron of how many children she was willing to take in and she just made excuses for not being able to. PP said she could take in 2 children. But we all know could and would are two different behaviors.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hey CB...Wish all of our KPers had been with me...vacationed with my DH, DD, SIL & GS & GD. We've vacationed there numerous times. Like it 'cause there's not much to do other than relax, eat yummy food, play in the ocean, swim in the pool & ride bikes. But, best part is being with the GKs.
> Georgiegirl


Sounds like a fabulous time. Sorry it had to end,but welcome back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH & his best friend are going to the Corvette museum..mercy...they read & talk about it all the time. They read that the museum is going to leave the sinkhole with some cars inside it...said it's become a major attraction. The best friend's brother works for Corvette.


Our local news said that some of the cars wouldn't be repaired. I guess those are the ones they are leaving in the sinkhole.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, you are just too funny (hard to believe people some people can't see it). We have a nameless Queen, but they have Drama Queens that live to create controversy where none exists


Oh those are perfect. You always find the good ones Jayne does to .

Thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so great that you can enjoy the fun with them. The grandmas here are so different than mine was but of course that was a much different time and my parents really enjoyed time with their grands too. Lots of happy memories for them.
> 
> Not at all surprised that they loved the blanket; how could they not?


Yes fun will be had by her and love one. Wonder how long it takes for her to recover?

I ditto what Kitty said about blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, that's Turducken I believe.
> 
> What we saw was a frankfurter made of tofu/turkey.
> 
> Sounded awful and funny to us!


yuck that is all I have to say about that. No wait love the name too too funny.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Great idea! My daughter has six kids - four teenagers - three of the teenagers are boys. Needless to say - she prepares a lot of food. She usually has two starches at dinner, and she LOVES the stuffing prepared the way we do it. I can't wait to tell her about the stuffing balls. We always say it's too good to have only at Thanksgiving and Christmas. Thank you, Wendy!!


My hat is off to your DD. 4 teenagers and 2 on the way. I bet her kids would love them as snacks too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought you might like this quote from a book called The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich.
> 
> I think the book is not only about birds, but also about the concept and importance of "home." I loved the quote. It reminds me of man's yearning for the spiritual, for the ultimate connection with our Creator.
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie that is lovely want to remember that so must copy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Solo how are you doing?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Friends, thank you for all your kind thoughts when I was feeling down. You are wonderful friends.
> 
> I'm very happy to say that the issue has been resolved. Many thanks to WCK who wisely helped me gain a little perspective. I'm especially grateful to KPG, who graciously contacted me and actually solved the problem.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I'm glad it's all settled and for the best. I am selfish that way. Just remember we ice cream bandits require larger big girl panties.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, I've been called the dominatrix of the threads according to my bud, yet, that image looks nothing like me.
> 
> I have pink hair (not red) and a much wider stance. I can yield my whip though without hanging myself, but I don't use a drinking straw; tougher than that!


Gee here I thought it was one or the other as they loved the picture so much.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Ft. Meyers, FL as DH wants to buy in the park where we stayed last winter.
> 
> Don't know yet! Hoping


Good luck with your ventures. It will be great for you to stay out of the cold winters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> All I could think about was that somebody raised that boy right. I suspect that dad is in the military.


Thank you KC it made me cry, it is good to remember them and more so for that lovely boy who did. God Bless him for that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I enjoyed it and all the Hitchcock movies. Seems the current movies just rely on special effects to make them scary or suspenseful and the older movies brought your imagination and anticipation to create suspense. Did you like "The Birds"?


I haven't seen a Hitchcock movie that I didn't enjoy. Also, a lot of the B&W movies relied on lighting and shading to make their scary moments. Who need all the special effects. They just increase the cost of the movie and add little value.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgie, you and your storys are treasures. You should write a book and save for the family of yours it carries many memories that they can cherish.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That was truly moving. Thank you for sharing.


 :thumbup: Yes, thanks, KC.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yuck that is all I have to say about that. No wait love the name too too funny.


My mind added a letter, and we couldn't stop laughing.

You'd think the manufacturer could have come up with a better name. I don't think Tofurky will catch on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey what is the matter with all of you? We are suppose to walk lock step. How can you not want to prove person who said it right. Well I am deeply embrass about your performence on here.

To person who said it, I am so sorry that these women seem not to want to get with the program. 

Plus for all of you to not exknowledge the no name Queen. Wow what can I say. I am just so a shame of all of you.

Now get with the program and lock your steps. Or is it step your locks.

Oh who cares I do not have a sense of humor.

eyes an sea use . I can't spelll either.

I hear voices in my head and they like me there. 

I did not escape they gave me a day pass.

Now really am sure this will give reason for discussion for at least two pages over there. 
reminds me of a song.

Over there over there spread the word over there.

That the right is coming yes the right is coming

and we will be right so right over there.

I am sure that with out humor and not being able to read what I post that will be very pop la her over there


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what is the matter with all of you? We are suppose to walk lock step. How can you not want to prove person who said it right. Well I am deeply embrass about your performence on here.
> 
> To person who said it, I am so sorry that these women seem not to want to get with the program.
> 
> ...


You are our gem; _"So, prepare, say a prayer, send the word, send the word to beware. We'll be over there, we're coming over, and we won't come back till it's over over there."_

I've locked my step to yours, Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are our gem; _"So, prepare, say a prayer, send the word, send the word to beware. We'll be over there, we're coming over, and we won't come back till it's over over there."_
> 
> I've locked my step to yours, Yarnie.


thanks I forgot the rest of the words. It just seem RIGHT doesn't it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are our gem; _"So, prepare, say a prayer, send the word, send the word to beware. We'll be over there, we're coming over, and we won't come back till it's over over there."_
> 
> I've locked my step to yours, Yarnie.


I'm with you both. Here are the complete lyrics:

Lyrics to "Over There" by George M. Cohan

Johnnie get your gun, get your gun, get your gun
Take it on the run, on the run, on the run
Hear them calling you and me
Every son of liberty

Hurry right away, no delay, go today
Make your daddy glad to have had such a lad
Tell your sweetheart not to pine
To be proud her boy's in line.

CHORUS (repeated twice):
Over there, over there
Send the word, send the word over there
That the Yanks are coming, the Yanks are coming
The drums are rum-tumming everywhere

So prepare, say a prayer
Send the word, send the word to beware
We'll be over there, we're coming over
And we won't come back till it's over over there.
Over there.

Johnnie get your gun, get your gun, get your gun
Johnnie show the Hun you're a son of a gun
Hoist the flag and let her fly
Yankee Doodle do or die

Pack your little kit, show your grit, do your bit
Yankees to the ranks from the towns and the tanks
Make your mother proud of you
And the old Red White and Blue.

CHORUS (repeated twice):
Over there, over there
Send the word, send the word over there
That the Yanks are coming, the Yanks are coming
The drums are rum-tumming everywhere

So prepare, say a prayer
Send the word, send the word to beware
We'll be over there, we're coming over
And we won't come back till it's over over there.
Over there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Solo how are you doing?


Doing great Yarnie. Glad to see you are better too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, you are just too funny (hard to believe people some people can't see it). We have a nameless Queen, but they have Drama Queens that live to create controversy where none exists


hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaa :!: :!: :!:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not really but am doing better. It is good sometimes and at others wow I can really think to much about what I lost. But have to let it out then go on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

working on retrieving my pics, just got this one:

I forgot to tell you how good my driving skills are; YES, I'm bragging, so deal with it, says Yarnie.

On the way to Banff (I drove), we stopped in Canmore for our first views of the gorgeous Canadian Rockies.

We wanted to grab some lunch, so I parked in the first spot I found on the downtown shopping street.

I got out of our rental car, and look at what was directly across the street from where I parked!

It was a great shop for fabric/quilters but really fantastic for yarn, notions and patterns. I could have stayed and shopped and bought for hours. I didn't buy a thing but sure enjoyed visiting.

I have great _fiberdar_. :-D (newly coined word - nice ring to it - don't you agree?)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I forgot to tell you how good my driving skills are; YES, I'm bragging, so deal with it.
> 
> On the way to Banff (I drove), we stopped in Canmore for our first views of the gorgeous Canadian Rockies.
> 
> ...


Oh here we go again bragging what are we to do with you. You are such a brag bun.

But must say I really enjoy your bragging and love the picture's too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh here we go again bragging what are we to do with you. You are such a brag bun.
> 
> But must say I really enjoy your bragging and love the picture's too.


I'm following orders; bragging is one of them.

Back to my camera(s).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks I forgot the rest of the words. It just seem RIGHT doesn't it.


 :thumbup: Definitely RIGHT.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's one for Yarnie:

(did you know ladies are also Mounties? - have been for the past 40 years I think.)

DH and I have our pictures where we are dressed in a Mountie Uniform.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm following orders; bragging is one of them.
> 
> Back to my camera(s).


Oh my follower of the lock step It is about time


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's one for Yarnie:
> 
> (did you know ladies are also Mounties? - have been for the past 40 years I think.)
> 
> DH and I have our pictures where we are dressed in a Mountie Uniform.


Oh you got my attention with that one. Royal Canadian Mountie. 
So hunk of men. I love their uniforms. And you have to admit they are a handsome lot too

Women that's good, but the men are so nice. Nice to look at. Lucky you to get to stand by one of them. Now I am jealous..


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been a crazy month for death's. First our friend from church, this week Dh's cousin lost her 7 month old baby, the 2 days ago his cousin's son took his life . Last night one of our neighbors died. Before long everyone we know will be dead. Everywhere you read on Facebook friends are having trials and tribulation. I thank God for peace during the times of troubles. Jesus is my Rock to help me stand.
> Good news my gs make a good grade on his test. He needs to pass 2 more test of his first year for nursing school. If you don't past the first year you have to drop out for a year and start over. Pray he passes the next two test. Thank you everyone for being here for me.


Oh my gosh, CB, that is so many deaths in such a short time and so much sadness to have to bear. Lay everything at His feet and He will give you rest.

♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thought it time to update my avatar with a new hairdo. 

Hope you like it; it's from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

KP...I know you're famous for your hair avatars but nevertheless I'm assuming, and hoping, that is not DH?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> KP...I know you're famous for your hair avatars but nevertheless I'm assuming and hoping that is not DH?


Oh, gosh, no! DH is handsome and conservatively so.

The photo is a man walking down Stephens Ave in Calgary where we stopped to lunch, observe and sightsee.

That's what we saw!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thought it time to update my avatar with a new hairdo.
> 
> Hope you like it; it's from Calgary, Canada.


Looks to me that poor thing got into an electric war with you.

But why not venture out Seen some really wried of late.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, gosh, no! DH is handsome and conservatively so.
> 
> The photo is a man walking down Stephens Ave in Calgary where we stopped to lunch, observe and sightsee.
> 
> That's what we saw!


Uh huh!

:lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy...the saluting boy still brings tears to my eyes...and when the man started playing taps I melted. What a marvelous child...may he have a richly blessed, well deserved, life.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's one for Yarnie:
> 
> (did you know ladies are also Mounties? - have been for the past 40 years I think.)
> 
> DH and I have our pictures where we are dressed in a Mountie Uniform.


Great photo!!

Good to know about the lady Mounties!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Talking about lady mounties brings me to Mountain Stitches.

I'm still in a bit of a shock over her death. I didn't know her personally, but I followed her story about her vengeful friend who caused her to lose her foster children. The family was in so much distress lately over all of it and now they must deal with her loss as well.

So very very tragic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Want one? 

We never had one, but they certainly look good!


(We did share a Beaver Tail.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Talking about lady mounties brings me to Mountain Stitches.
> 
> I'm still in a bit of a shock over her death. I didn't know her personally, but I followed her story about her vengeful friend who caused her to lose her foster children. The family was in so much distress lately over all of it and now they must deal with her loss as well.
> 
> So very very tragic.


I didn't know her or ever interact with her I don't believe and only remember seeing her name once or twice somewhere; maybe this thread.

Very sad indeed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's a few pics from my trip:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Today is my BD...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


Yea HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you.

what are you doning for this special day?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


The Best and Happiest of Birthdays, dear friend! Glad you told us, as I didn't know.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


Happy Birthday LL! Sorry that I didn't check the birthdays. Hope you get to do something fun today. Have a great time. Wish you were here a we could celebrate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you.
> 
> what are you doning for this special day?


Just having dinner with my husband. Simple. Out somewhere. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Best and Happiest of Birthdays, dear friend! Glad you told us, as I didn't know.


KPG,

Thank you. Hope to see you sooner - than later...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Sorry that I didn't check the birthdays. Hope you get to do something fun today. Have a great time. Wish you were here a we could celebrate.


I don't think my birthday is listed. Thank you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUKELUCY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOO YOOOUUU!

:thumbup:  :mrgreen: :shock: :roll: :lol: :?  :arrow: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a few pics from my trip:


Really great photos KPG...Who is the photograpgher?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


Happy birthday LukeLucy. Hope it was a happy one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


Happy Birthday LL. I hope you have a beautiful one! Thanks for tell us! Do want me to sing for you? Or bake you a cake? I will do either one you want me to.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what is the matter with all of you? We are suppose to walk lock step. How can you not want to prove person who said it right. Well I am deeply embrass about your performence on here.
> 
> To person who said it, I am so sorry that these women seem not to want to get with the program.
> 
> ...


Stop. You are making me break my chair. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK, Are you at the shop or have a day off?
> 
> I've got to get back to work, but will love chatting later.


I have the day off, but did have some errands to run and lunch with a friend. There is a new korean restaurant in town and we tried it out - it was ok, but I like thai, japanese or chinese better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Oh my gosh, CB, that is so many deaths in such a short time and so much sadness to have to bear. Lay everything at His feet and He will give you rest.
> 
> ♥


Thank you . We weren't close to the cousins as they live away but they are family .The neighbor has lived on the same road as us. It is just crazy . I hope that is all for now. 
Just hate to hear of anyone that has lost someone they love.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUKELUCY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOO YOOOUUU!
> ...


Thank you Gerlsay - I just got back from dinner - my better half took me out. Wish everyone was here for a party!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUKELUCY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOO YOOOUUU!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy birthday LukeLucy. Hope it was a happy one.


Thank you soloweygirl. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday LL. I hope you have a beautiful one! Thanks for tell us! Do want me to sing for you? Or bake you a cake? I will do either one you want me to.♥


Both! Thank you CB!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what is the matter with all of you? We are suppose to walk lock step. How can you not want to prove person who said it right. Well I am deeply embrass about your performence on here.
> 
> To person who said it, I am so sorry that these women seem not to want to get with the program.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Yarnie, I've always had a hard time playing follow the leader. I tried the lock step but tripped. Maybe the voices are right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday LL!! Hope you had a fabulous day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday LL!! Hope you had a fabulous day!


Thank you WCK. I did. Alone with my husband for dinner. I'm up for a big party - that's me. Thank God I have him.

I appreciate you and everyone here very, very much.

Thank you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> working on retrieving my pics, just got this one:
> 
> I forgot to tell you how good my driving skills are; YES, I'm bragging, so deal with it, says Yarnie.
> 
> ...


"fiberdar" is a great word; you made great use of your natural homing instinct for craft supplies.

Love your new do! Works well for a dominatrix!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Thank you. Hope to see you sooner - than later...


We'll work on it! I hope your meal was good. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Really great photos KPG...Who is the photograpgher?


Me, silly.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well all, the loons are out tonight, I think they are to my left. So noisy for this time of night. 

Had a nice day with my bud, and a quiet night with the windows open. The humidity has been like a wall out there, and hard to breathe outside if you want to do yarn work. 

Going over to my friend's home tomorrow and she is going to teach me some basic crochet stitches so when my kit comes for my son's Christmas present I can start on it. Am I allowed to use the word 'Christmas'? Hope that doesn't offend anyone. If they would have a heart attack because of the stress of using that word would Obamacare cover it? Seems to me that Anti-Christian ailments are moral flaws not a pre-existing condition.

Off to scare myself silly with another episode of "The Strain". Will probably stop and finish in the morning. I love to read horror stories, but when on TV it gives me the creeps.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday LL. I hope you have a beautiful one! Thanks for tell us! Do want me to sing for you? Or bake you a cake? I will do either one you want me to.♥


Please bake, CB, she would prefer it, I'm certain.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS:
LL Happy belly button day !!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I have the day off, but did have some errands to run and lunch with a friend. There is a new korean restaurant in town and we tried it out - it was ok, but I like thai, japanese or chinese better.


Did you ever try Kimchi? I've been to Korea, refused to try that even though I love cabbage. To see it prepared, rotted in the ground, dug up and eaten; somehow was not appealing to me.

I shopped at 3:00AM one morning in the outside wholesale market in Korea. I saw a huge wok of grubs, sautéed or roasted I guess, for sale for breakfast. I couldn't get away from that vendor fast enough. Didn't have any breakfast that day either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> "fiberdar" is a great word; you made great use of your natural homing instinct for craft supplies.
> 
> Love your new do! Works well for a dominatrix!


I couldn't stand myself with that mohawk, so changed it up again.

I should create an avatar with "Fiberdar."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Looks to me that poor thing got into an electric war with you.
> 
> But why not venture out Seen some really wried of late.


 :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Want one?
> 
> We never had one, but they certainly look good!
> 
> (We did share a Beaver Tail.)


Oh why did you do that? Now I want some!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We'll work on it! I hope your meal was good. :-D


Yes, it was great.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please bake, CB, she would prefer it, I'm certain.


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS:
> LL Happy belly button day !!!!!!!!!


Thank you LTL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a few pics from my trip:


Oh thanks. The pic of palm? looks like my pix of N.O. last year.Husky looks like my neighbor's dog. I am glad you are sharing your photo's with us. Looks like a nice vacation. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you every try Kimchi? I've been to Korea, refused to try that even though I love cabbage. To see it prepared, rotted in the ground, dug up and eaten; somehow was not appealing to me.
> 
> I shopped at 3:00AM one morning in the outside wholesale market in Korea. I saw a huge wok of grubs, sautéed or roasted I guess, for sale for breakfast. I couldn't get away from that vendor fast enough. Didn't have any breakfast that day either.


Ugh! Grubs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you Gerlsay - I just got back from dinner - my better half took me out. Wish everyone was here for a party!!!


We would have loved that. We could have helped you eat your dinner. What did you eat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry Yarnie, I've always had a hard time playing follow the leader. I tried the lock step but tripped. Maybe the voices are right.


Oh my gosh. That is the funniest! Great job. I am breaking my chair again. HAHAHAHAHA :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's a few more vacation pics. If too many, LMK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please bake, CB, she would prefer it, I'm certain.


Ok. I will. LL what kind of cake is your favorite? It will be late but I can do it. Yes I can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you every try Kimchi? I've been to Korea, refused to try that even though I love cabbage. To see it prepared, rotted in the ground, dug up and eaten; somehow was not appealing to me.
> 
> I shopped at 3:00AM one morning in the outside wholesale market in Korea. I saw a huge wok of grubs, sautéed or roasted I guess, for sale for breakfast. I couldn't get away from that vendor fast enough. Didn't have any breakfast that day either.


YUUKK! As a joke my son brought home some cheese favored fried crickets. I tried them with the kids. Only my dh and I had them with with the kids. They taste like a cheeto. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

some more: order a bit messed up


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We would have loved that. We could have helped you eat your dinner. What did you eat?


Veal scallopini, wild rice and corn with red something in it. Salad, bread and ravioli as an appetizer. Delicious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We would have loved that. We could have helped you eat your dinner. What did you eat?


We would have loved you there!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a few more vacation pics. If too many, LMK.


Great photos. Amazing!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok. I will. LL what kind of cake is your favorite? It will be late but I can do it. Yes I can.


Chocolate with icing - any kind or vanilla cake wit hiving. I love cake!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> some more: order a bit messed up


Great photos.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bon, do I need bigger girl panties?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm up for a big party - that's me.


I'm partying with you on your B'day and dedicating my movie of pics I took in Canada to you. Hope you had a great meal; I hope you'll enjoy the show in your honor!

Love ya girl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry Yarnie, I've always had a hard time playing follow the leader. I tried the lock step but tripped. Maybe the voices are right.


Love the lock step photo of you WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well all, the loons are out tonight, I think they are to my left. So noisy for this time of night.
> 
> Had a nice day with my bud, and a quiet night with the windows open. The humidity has been like a wall out there, and hard to breathe outside if you want to do yarn work.
> 
> ...


I'm amazed at all the projects and things you try and excel at LTL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh why did you do that? Now I want some!


sorry ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was great.


and what was it? Nevermind, just heard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh thanks. The pic of palm? looks like my pix of N.O. last year.Husky looks like my neighbor's dog. I am glad you are sharing your photo's with us. Looks like a nice vacation. :thumbup:


We happened on an inside botanical garden within a beautiful three or four story shopping mall.

I couldn't believe the plants and gardens we saw.

The coloring on that foliage in the photo was fantastic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Veal scallopini, wild rice and corn with red something in it. Salad, bread and ravioli as an appetizer. Delicious.


Sounds delish.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay, did your daughter enjoy her scavenger hunt for gifts?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YUUKK! As a joke my son brought home some cheese favored fried crickets. I tried them with the kids. Only my dh and I had them with with the kids. They taste like a cheeto. :shock:


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.hometalk.com/4154962/how-to-planters-cement-draped-hypertufa I may have to try this. I do hypertufa.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Great photos.


Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is your birthday cake LL.
Cake Ingredients:
1 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup sugar
dash salt
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons cocoa powder
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Frosting Ingredients:
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
2 tablespoons cocoa
3-4 tablespoons milk (as needed for consistency)
1/2 cup pecans, chopped
2 cups powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

ice cream (for serving)
caramel sauce (for serving; this one is delicious!)
whipped cream (for serving)

Directions:
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. In a large bowl, whisk flour, baking soda, sugar, and salt together and set aside.

In a 10-inch cast iron skillet, bring the butter, vegetable oil, cocoa powder, and water to a boil. Remove it from the heat and whisk in the dry ingredients well. Mix in the buttermilk, egg, and vanilla. Bake the skillet cake at 350 degrees F for about 15-20 minutes or until a toothpick comes out with just a few moist crumbs.

While the cake starts to cool, make the frosting. In a medium saucepan, bring the butter, cocoa, and milk to a boil. Remove them from heat and add the icing sugar, nuts, and vanilla. Stir to combine. Pour over the warm cake, spread with a spatula, and serve with vanilla bean ice cream, caramel sauce, and whipped cream


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> some more: order a bit messed up


I don't know what that plant is. I would like it too.Do they grow crab apples in Canada? I heard they are very bitter.
Dh would love that train. He is still a RRer at heart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Veal scallopini, wild rice and corn with red something in it. Salad, bread and ravioli as an appetizer. Delicious.


Oh yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bon, do I need bigger girl panties?


Cute! Funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We happened on an inside botanical garden within a beautiful three or four story shopping mall.
> 
> I couldn't believe the plants and gardens we saw.
> 
> The coloring on that foliage in the photo was fantastic.


I would have loved that!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know what that plant is. I would like it too.
> Dh would love that train. He is still a RRer at heart.


It reminds me of coral on a reef in the ocean. Such a beautiful color.

We loved that train. Is was a vintage train and it had wooden floors and three different cars. We rode in each car. I loved the sound as the links moved and pulled and the creaks of the wood and doors. The steam train takes you through the park to three stations. We rode it at the end of our 2nd day in the park just for the ride. Like little kids we were. The conductor was a sweetheart; from Austria. We really enjoyed our lengthy conversation with him about his life after he immigrated to the states.

If you want, LMK, I can send more pics to your e-mail for your DH to see. (I don't wish to give any bad memories.)

I've only got the pics from my 'old' camera onto my computer.

Tomorrow, I'll try and learn and start downloading the majority of my pics from my 'new' camera.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm partying with you on your B'day and dedicating my movie of pics I took in Canada to you. Hope you had a great meal; I hope you'll enjoy the show in your honor!
> 
> Love ya girl.


Love you, too KPG. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds delish.


 It was.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It reminds me of coral on a reef in the ocean. Such a beautiful color.
> 
> We loved that train. Is was a vintage train and it had wooden floors and three different cars. We rode in each car. I loved the sound as the links moved and pulled and the creaks of the wood and doors. The steam train takes you through the park to three stations. We rode it at the end of our 2nd day in the park just for the ride. Like little kids we were. The conductor was a sweetheart; from Austria. We really enjoyed our lengthy conversation with him about his life after he immigrated to the states.
> He would love to see the pics. It has been 25 years since he got hurt. He loved his job and still cries when he sees a train because he misses his job so much. He would be old enough to retire now. Thanks would be nice.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do they grow crab apples in Canada? I heard they are very bitter.


I know that to be a fact. Didn't give it a thought while there; so no regrets and no sour aftertaste.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is your birthday cake LL.
> Cake Ingredients:
> 1 cup flour
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> ...


Yumm! What us the name of the cake? I know.. Skillet Cake!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know that to be a fact. Didn't give it a thought while there; so no regrets and no sour aftertaste.


Good to know. My message disappeared . My dh would love to see the photos of the train.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My husband was in Korea when in the Military. He loved Kimchi. One of his Korean friends (going to college here) came to visit shortly after we were married. He brought a jar of Kimchi. After a day or two, we didn't have to open the refrigerator door to smell it. I'm glad that was the only one.


I couldn't stand the smell of it in Korea myself. I saw and smelled so much of it because as you said, it permeates everywhere.

It is available in Asian Food Markets locally, but I still haven't tried it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yumm! What us the name of the cake? I know.. Skillet Cake!


Gooey Chocolate Skillet cake.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gooey Chocolate Skillet cake.


I'm going to make it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute! Funny!


True!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have loved that!


We did. I can send you more pics of the mall garden; it was beautiful.

I also 'found' the exact bracelet in the mall shop that I had admired that very morning on another passenger on our connecting flight to Canada.

It is from Swavorski (teal suede strands with SW crystals on it). I *had* to buy it because it was a limited edition, only one in the store, and it matched what I was wearing that day. :-D

I have a rule; whenever we go on vacation, I get to buy a nice piece of jewelry. This trip, I got more than one piece!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm going to make it!


Let us know. Don't forget it is your birthday cake. You may need to find some cream cheese ice cream to go with it. :wink:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Love you, too KPG. Thank you!


Anytime.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let us know. Don't forget it is your birthday cake. You may need to find some cream cheese ice cream to go with it. :wink:


Yumm! Cream cheese!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here you go.http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cream-cheese-ice-cream


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB,

When I retrieve all my pics, I'll send to your e-mail.

I'll have pics of the Rocky Mountaineer as well as the steam train. Also, pics from Gasoline Alley (antique/vintage gasoline pumps and cars restored to pristine condition.) 

Remind me if I forget.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry Yarnie, I've always had a hard time playing follow the leader. I tried the lock step but tripped. Maybe the voices are right.


Oh my my what can I say I was so concern about not disappointing that lady and her kind words . I mean what am I to do or say.

Even the no name Queen did not comment today.

Oh well there is always tomorrow. Come on now ladies we have to prove that we can step lock to the lock step. I mean none of you followed the rules. What am I going to do.

The RIGHT will come out tomorrow bet your bottom (larger undies everyone) dollar that tomorrow they'll be RIGHT.
just thinking about tomorrow chase's away the nasties till there's none.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB,
> 
> When I retrieve all my pics, I'll send to your e-mail.
> 
> ...


Ok. I will . Thank you.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Sounds like a fabulous time. Sorry it had to end,but welcome back.


We LUV St. George Island. Florida. My DH previously said he was thinking of perhaps going somewhere else this year for our vacation. Our 11 yr. old GS heard him discussing another place & told his grandfather "We go to St. George for our vacation----- that's what we do!" So naturally grandpa agreed with the GS & laughingly said: "Well, it's gotta be St. George 'cause Jake says so!" The GS rules!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good to know. My message disappeared . My dh would love to see the photos of the train.


No, it's there, imbedded within my paragraphs. I found it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gooey Chocolate Skillet cake.


ooey, gooey, sounds good


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm amazed at all the projects and things you try and excel at LTL.


I am too I love the yarn you showed us last year. Hope you don't get scared by the movie. Just don't have a heart attack befor you check and see if OB gee y end covers your h e a r t.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go.http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cream-cheese-ice-cream


Wow. It must taste great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, gosh, no! DH is handsome and conservatively so.
> 
> The photo is a man walking down Stephens Ave in Calgary where we stopped to lunch, observe and sightsee.
> 
> That's what we saw!


There are many strange sights to be seen on Stephen Ave Mall (it was considered an outdoor mall) in the summer months. My friends and I often walked the Mall at lunch time. In the winter we used the Plus15's - the overhead walkways that connect most of the downtown buildings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is your birthday cake LL.
> Cake Ingredients:
> 1 cup flour
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> ...


Did you get this one WCK, It is going to be so neat with all the recipes we have shared. Thanks for doing it for us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my my what can I say I was so concern about not disappointing that lady and her kind words . I mean what am I to do or say.
> 
> Even the no name Queen did not comment today.
> 
> ...


I marched in lock-step, credit should be given where credit due.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It reminds me of coral on a reef in the ocean. Such a beautiful color.
> 
> We loved that train. Is was a vintage train and it had wooden floors and three different cars. We rode in each car. I loved the sound as the links moved and pulled and the creaks of the wood and doors. The steam train takes you through the park to three stations. We rode it at the end of our 2nd day in the park just for the ride. Like little kids we were. The conductor was a sweetheart; from Austria. We really enjoyed our lengthy conversation with him about his life after he immigrated to the states.
> 
> ...


Your description of it sounds so wonderful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Talking about lady mounties brings me to Mountain Stitches.
> 
> I'm still in a bit of a shock over her death. I didn't know her personally, but I followed her story about her vengeful friend who caused her to lose her foster children. The family was in so much distress lately over all of it and now they must deal with her loss as well.
> 
> So very very tragic.


I hadn't heard that; what a shock. How very tragic for her family. She posted here a couple of times.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> The GS rules!


GG: I'm not trying to compete, but wanted to show you the pic I took at an inside mall garden in Calgary.

Reminded me of you! (well, your avatar)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Stop. You are making me break my chair. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You have to stop breaking those chairs; DH won't be able to keep fixing it :lol: Just roll on the floor with the rest of us!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I marched in lock-step, credit should be given where credit due.


I am sorry I wonder who was stomping so loud I must have just miss you.

What a credit you are to the lock step you step lock so good. Do you think tomorrow you could hold on to WCK and teach her how to do it. At least may be she will try to follow along for a bit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There are many strange sights to be seen on Stephen Ave Mall (it was considered an outdoor mall) in the summer months. My friends and I often walked the Mall at lunch time. In the winter we used the Plus15's - the overhead walkways that connect most of the downtown buildings.


Is it Stephen Ave? I couldn't remember if Street or Ave. We loved seeing the Stampede decor and cowboy hats and cowboys everywhere. Even the police wore cowboy hats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. I did. Alone with my husband for dinner. I'm up for a big party - that's me. Thank God I have him.
> 
> I appreciate you and everyone here very, very much.
> 
> Thank you!


Did you have something special for dinner LL? You'll have to close your eyes and imagine all of us surrounding you and giving you a birthday hug - followed by the bumps :XD: (did you have the bumps for your birthday when you were a kid?)


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Georgie, you and your storys are treasures. You should write a book and save for the family of yours it carries many memories that they can cherish.


Yeah, I keep telling myself I should write lots of my stories down - have thought they don't have to run/go together--- do ya' know what I mean? Just write a separate story - then next chapter another one. I know we've all known interesting people in our lives - heard many stories - but then these are mine alone & if I don't sit down & write 'em while I'm still able, they'll all be lost forever. My favorite aunt who lived many years in So. America, Indonesia & many other countries wrote a journal every day, made copies & monthly mailed them to various members of our family. Her letters are what spurred me on to fly to So. America & travel with her. My DH & I did write & publish a book about our travel/adventures around Australia. Every once-in-a-while we'll re-read it & relive our OZ Outback adventures again. Perhaps I get my writing urges from my dearest & most beloved Aunt Julie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well all, the loons are out tonight, I think they are to my left. So noisy for this time of night.
> 
> Had a nice day with my bud, and a quiet night with the windows open. The humidity has been like a wall out there, and hard to breathe outside if you want to do yarn work.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy your crochet lesson. Once you get the hang of it, crochet goes up much faster than knitting. Hope we get to see your son's afghan when it's done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Your description of it sounds so wonderful.


Txs, but it _was_ wonderful. The entire park was actually. (Heritage Park)

Everything in the park is historical, bldgs, rides, foods, costumes, etc.

Most of the building were shipped from other places and countries. An entire town is now in place there, (ice cream parlor, post office, hotel, pool hall, church, school, blacksmith, print shop, etc.,) with a speciality museum (Gasoline Galley).

We rode on amusements rides that were vintage too - built in the l940's! (including a ferris wheel ride from hxxl) :shock:

It was so much fun. We spent the better part of two days there with a concert just outside the gates one night.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You have to stop breaking those chairs; DH won't be able to keep fixing it :lol: Just roll on the floor with the rest of us!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are our gem; _"So, prepare, say a prayer, send the word, send the word to beware. We'll be over there, we're coming over, and we won't come back till it's over over there."_
> 
> I've locked my step to yours, Yarnie.


I love that song...haven't heard it in years..wondering if it's a WWI or WWII song? Think it's WWI....will have to look that fact up...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry I wonder who was stomping so loud I must have just miss you.
> 
> What a credit you are to the lock step you step lock so good. Do you think tomorrow you could hold on to WCK and teach her how to do it. At least may be she will try to follow along for a bit.


I'll try, but she is pretty locked up at the moment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you ever try Kimchi? I've been to Korea, refused to try that even though I love cabbage. To see it prepared, rotted in the ground, dug up and eaten; somehow was not appealing to me.
> 
> I shopped at 3:00AM one morning in the outside wholesale market in Korea. I saw a huge wok of grubs, sautéed or roasted I guess, for sale for breakfast. I couldn't get away from that vendor fast enough. Didn't have any breakfast that day either.


This was the first time I ever had Korean food; we had a bulgogi box which included marinated beef, salad, tempura veggies, and steamed pea pods with rice.

In my oil company days I spent a just over a week in Jakarta and our local co-workers took us out for traditional Indonesian food. Some things you really are better off not knowing what they are :shock: The grubs would have done it for me too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I'm with you both. Here are the complete lyrics:
> 
> Lyrics to "Over There" by George M. Cohan
> 
> ...


KC, many thanks for posting the lyrics. These old songs are the VERY best!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I couldn't stand myself with that mohawk, so changed it up again.
> 
> I should create an avatar with "Fiberdar."


The flowers are beautiful, but would love to see a Fiberdar creation. I've loved all your photos so far - brings back a lot of happy memories along with a reminder of how much Calgary has changed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This was the first time I ever had Korean food; we had a bulgogi box which included marinated beef, salad, tempura veggies, and steamed pea pods with rice.
> 
> In my oil company days I spent a just over a week in Jakarta and our local co-workers took us out for traditional Indonesian food. Some things you really are better off not knowing what they are :shock: The grubs would have done it for me too.


The bulgogi box sounds good. People bought the grubs, and were eating them as they shopped, like nothing unusual at all _to them_. I thought otherwise ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The flowers are beautiful, but would love to see a Fiberdar creation. I've loved all your photos so far - brings back a lot of happy memories along with a reminder of how much Calgary has changed.


I'm glad you're enjoying them. The cityscape of Calgary is beautiful. My favorite building is _The Bow_ and that was the very first picture I took while on our vacation.

I didn't know what it was at the time, but knew I liked it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YUUKK! As a joke my son brought home some cheese favored fried crickets. I tried them with the kids. Only my dh and I had them with with the kids. They taste like a cheeto. :shock:


I saw a National Geographic special years ago about food in Africa - they had grubs, locusts, ants and other insects. I couldn't do it if I knew what it was. DB#1 travelled to a lot of remote areas - he used to be a very picky eater when he was a kid but ended up sampling a lot of very strange food on his travels.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Oh my gosh, CB, that is so many deaths in such a short time and so much sadness to have to bear. Lay everything at His feet and He will give you rest.
> 
> ♥


Gerslay: Was reading my KP posts when on vacation with my 8 yr. old GD....she saw your avatar - wanted to know what the hearts were...I told her they were knitted & she asked if I'd knit some for her. Do you have a pattern you can send me?
Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We happened on an inside botanical garden within a beautiful three or four story shopping mall.
> 
> I couldn't believe the plants and gardens we saw.
> 
> The coloring on that foliage in the photo was fantastic.


That's part of the Devonian Gardens KPG. The main gardens are just outside of Edmonton and are managed by the University of Alberta (they have a magnificent butterfly garden at that location). It's such a treat having this garden in downtown Calgary, especially in the winter months. Thanks for the happy memories!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.hometalk.com/4154962/how-to-planters-cement-draped-hypertufa I may have to try this. I do hypertufa.


Beautiful and unique. Great way to display your plants.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


Happy - Happy - Happy Birthday!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You have to stop breaking those chairs; DH won't be able to keep fixing it :lol: Just roll on the floor with the rest of us!


I know. He will make me start fixing it myself. Good thing I know how. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my my what can I say I was so concern about not disappointing that lady and her kind words . I mean what am I to do or say.
> 
> Even the no name Queen did not comment today.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, you'll just have to get out that whip and be the new dominatrix to whip me and the others into shape. I guess we just haven't become sheeple yet so you have to get tougher. They would be so disappointed in you if you couldn't get us to toe the line


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's part of the Devonian Gardens KPG. The main gardens are just outside of Edmonton and are managed by the University of Alberta (they have a magnificent butterfly garden at that location). It's such a treat having this garden in downtown Calgary, especially in the winter months. Thanks for the happy memories!


Yes, that's it! I knew it began with a 'D' but couldn't remember the name.

We also went to a butterfly garden within the Calgary Zoo. I was amazed, saw butterflies I've never seen before, nearly could have dropped from the humidity as we stayed too long at the fair!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you get this one WCK, It is going to be so neat with all the recipes we have shared. Thanks for doing it for us.


 :thumbup: got it Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I marched in lock-step, credit should be given where credit due.


YOU DID :?: ! Our resident rebel :?: Yarnie is more powerful than I thought. I'll have to try harder.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YUUKK! As a joke my son brought home some cheese favored fried crickets. I tried them with the kids. Only my dh and I had them with with the kids. They taste like a cheeto. :shock:


When I was in Chine had no earthly idea what we were eating. Didn't order from a menu - was touring with 39 other people. Were served our meals/food as it was simply set on the table in large bowls - kind- of family style. Never asked what the food was, just put some on our plate, smiled & ate. Couldn't drink the water unless it was in a bottle that had a sealed cap on it, thus, I drank lots of beer 'cause we knew it was "good" & "pure" & I am NOT a beer drinker. But when in China a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. We were told by people who supposedly knew what they were talking about that we very well could have eaten dog.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have always wondered when I eat Mexican or Chinese what I could be eating. As long as I don't know I guess . But I would hate if I was eating a dog or rat.I could eat a goat or rabbit if I had to but not a dog or rat. I would have to toss my cookies.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, did your daughter enjoy her scavenger hunt for gifts?


We didn't do the scavenger hunt, we just piled them up on the table in front of her.

She wasn't feeling well after the big feasts we'd been eating. My two daughters have celiac disease and this daughter, Diane, has additional complications...one is gastroparesis which is the delayed emptying of the stomach. With medicine her food does get digested but if she overdoes it with things like ribs and cole slaw and kale and corn and chips and cake and ice cream etc., she can get into situations which range from mild to serious. Birthday girl overdid it and she turned a little green and wasn't up to crawling under tables.

She loved her presents anyway and we still had fun!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> GG: I'm not trying to compete, but wanted to show you the pic I took at an inside mall garden in Calgary.
> 
> Reminded me of you! (well, your avatar)


Oh yes, this looks JUST like my avatar - my avatar is a photo of my inside kitchen plant. I love it - noticed today I have 10 of the red blooms. My GS told me he thinks they look artificial - NOT!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Gerslay: Was reading my KP posts when on vacation with my 8 yr. old GD....she saw your avatar - wanted to know what the hearts were...I told her they were knitted & she asked if I'd knit some for her. Do you have a pattern you can send me?
> Georgiegirl


They're called 'felted milagros hearts' by Mags Kandis. This is the exact website where I got the picture for my avatar and there is a free pattern there as well.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/02/06/have-a-heart.aspx

Enjoy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go.http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cream-cheese-ice-cream


Cream cheese ice cream? Is that even possible :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs, but it _was_ wonderful. The entire park was actually. (Heritage Park)
> 
> Everything in the park is historical, bldgs, rides, foods, costumes, etc.
> 
> ...


I was built in the 1930's - Mercy! Didn't know 'till I just read your post that I'm vintage!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have always wondered when I eat Mexican or Chinese what I could be eating. As long as I don't know I guess . But I would hate if I was eating a dog or rat.I could eat a goat or rabbit if I had to but not a dog or rat. I would have to toss my cookies.


We'll, if you're in a foreign country - if the food tastes good - & if you don't know what you're eating - you simply chew, swallow & say "this is yummy!"

We ate rabbit lots that we bred at our house growing up in Los Angeles.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> They're called 'felted milagros hearts' by Mags Kandis. This is the exact website where I got the picture for my avatar and there is a free pattern there as well.
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/02/06/have-a-heart.aspx
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks much!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

For Bonnie and anyone else who is interested in wash/dish cloth patterns -- both knit and crochet.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_List.cfm?ID=300256&sort=New&media=BE140729&elink=1--52WeeksOfDishcloths&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE140729&utm_content=1--52WeeksOfDishcloths


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> We didn't do the scavenger hunt, we just piled them up on the table in front of her.
> 
> She wasn't feeling well after the big feasts we'd been eating. My two daughters have celiac disease and this daughter, Diane, has additional complications...one is gastroparesis which is the delayed emptying of the stomach. With medicine her food does get digested but if she overdoes it with things like ribs and cole slaw and kale and corn and chips and cake and ice cream etc., she can get into situations which range from mild to serious. Birthday girl overdid it and she turned a little green and wasn't up to crawling under tables.
> 
> She loved her presents anyway and we still had fun!


Sorry she wasn't well but glad everyone had a good time. Hope she's all recovered now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> We'll, if you're in a foreign country - if the food tastes good - & if you don't know what you're eating - you simply chew, swallow & say "this is yummy!"
> 
> We ate rabbit lots that we bred at our house growing up in Los Angeles.


I think that's the trick Georgie - not knowing what you're eating


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> GG: I'm not trying to compete, but wanted to show you the pic I took at an inside mall garden in Calgary.
> 
> Reminded me of you! (well, your avatar)


So beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you have something special for dinner LL? You'll have to close your eyes and imagine all of us surrounding you and giving you a birthday hug - followed by the bumps :XD: (did you have the bumps for your birthday when you were a kid?)


I feel the hugs and am giving them back! No - what are the bumps? Never heard of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I keep telling myself I should write lots of my stories down - have thought they don't have to run/go together--- do ya' know what I mean? Just write a separate story - then next chapter another one. I know we've all known interesting people in our lives - heard many stories - but then these are mine alone & if I don't sit down & write 'em while I'm still able, they'll all be lost forever. My favorite aunt who lived many years in So. America, Indonesia & many other countries wrote a journal every day, made copies & monthly mailed them to various members of our family. Her letters are what spurred me on to fly to So. America & travel with her. My DH & I did write & publish a book about our travel/adventures around Australia. Every once-in-a-while we'll re-read it & relive our OZ Outback adventures again. Perhaps I get my writing urges from my dearest & most beloved Aunt Julie.


Wow! You have done so much.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was the first time I ever had Korean food; we had a bulgogi box which included marinated beef, salad, tempura veggies, and steamed pea pods with rice.
> 
> In my oil company days I spent a just over a week in Jakarta and our local co-workers took us out for traditional Indonesian food. Some things you really are better off not knowing what they are :shock: The grubs would have done it for me too.


You have had an exciting life!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Happy - Happy - Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was in Chine had no earthly idea what we were eating. Didn't order from a menu - was touring with 39 other people. Were served our meals/food as it was simply set on the table in large bowls - kind- of family style. Never asked what the food was, just put some on our plate, smiled & ate. Couldn't drink the water unless it was in a bottle that had a sealed cap on it, thus, I drank lots of beer 'cause we knew it was "good" & "pure" & I am NOT a beer drinker. But when in China a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. We were told by people who supposedly knew what they were talking about that we very well could have eaten dog.


Yikes!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry she wasn't well but glad everyone had a good time. Hope she's all recovered now.


Thanks WCK...her condition is chronic and sometimes debilitating but these events do pass and she lives a full life in spite of it. Its so frustrating though because it involves everything she eats...she has to deal with it at every meal, snack, and beverage.

:thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We didn't do the scavenger hunt, we just piled them up on the table in front of her.
> 
> She wasn't feeling well after the big feasts we'd been eating. My two daughters have celiac disease and this daughter, Diane, has additional complications...one is gastroparesis which is the delayed emptying of the stomach. With medicine her food does get digested but if she overdoes it with things like ribs and cole slaw and kale and corn and chips and cake and ice cream etc., she can get into situations which range from mild to serious. Birthday girl overdid it and she turned a little green and wasn't up to crawling under tables.
> 
> She loved her presents anyway and we still had fun!


I'm so sorry to hear about Diane and her troubles. We all have struggles, but hers sounds so awful. Here's to hoping she'll better tolerate the next few days of meals. I understand she'll have difficulties for life, my prayers go out to her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Diane and her troubles. We all have struggles, but hers sounds so awful. Here's to hoping she'll better tolerate the next few days of meals. I understand she'll have difficulties for life, my prayers go out to her.


My prayers are there for her also.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The flowers are beautiful, but would love to see a Fiberdar creation. I've loved all your photos so far - brings back a lot of happy memories along with a reminder of how much Calgary has changed.


What is a Fiberdar?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw a National Geographic special years ago about food in Africa - they had grubs, locusts, ants and other insects. I couldn't do it if I knew what it was. DB#1 travelled to a lot of remote areas - he used to be a very picky eater when he was a kid but ended up sampling a lot of very strange food on his travels.


I only ate one cricket. It was a dare from my grandkids. Never ever would I eat a worm. My brother a Babe Ruth ball in the World Series in California on the edge of Mexico. The vendors were selling taco's with beetles. He said they were alive and the bugs were crawling out of the peoples mouth as they were trying to eat. Maybe he was pulling my leg but he acted like it was the truth. I will have to ask him tomorrow when I see him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks WCK...her condition is chronic and sometimes debilitating but these events do pass and she lives a full life in spite of it. Its so frustrating though because it involves everything she eats...she has to deal with it at every meal, snack, and beverage.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Never heard of that before. How painful for her . What kind of meds helps her with the problem . They are making such a big deal out of probiotics . Would that help her problem?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks WCK...her condition is chronic and sometimes debilitating but these events do pass and she lives a full life in spite of it. Its so frustrating though because it involves everything she eats...she has to deal with it at every meal, snack, and beverage.
> 
> :thumbdown:


oh but when she wants to eat something she likes. I can understand where she is coming from.

Will be praying for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Big day to day Hubby's bithday. He hit the big 40 but then
he is always hiting the big 4 0. I my self like the 26 number.

When i was sent to hospital and could not even talk. Husband told them I was 26. Actual I was in my 30's . Hubby thought I was 26,and put it on the form. I told him so long I was 26 that he must have started believing it. Still laugh to this day about it. Poor thing was married to an older lady. But he also may have wish I was younger. Nay he just gets confused about things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Big day to day Hubby's bithday. He hit the big 40 but then
> he is always hiting the big 4 0. I my self like the 26 number.
> 
> When i was sent to hospital and could not even talk. Husband told them I was 26. Actual I was in my 30's . Hubby thought I was 26,and put it on the form. I told him so long I was 26 that he must have started believing it. Still laugh to this day about it. Poor thing was married to an older lady. But he also may have wish I was younger. Nay he just gets confused about things.


Happy Birthday Mr. Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Song for today. 



See yall later time to clean and stop whining about it. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I feel the hugs and am giving them back! No - what are the bumps? Never heard of them.


When you get the bumps, your friends lift you up by your legs and shoulders and bump you onto the floor - your butt hits the floor once for each year of your age. (In your case 29 times, right :XD: )

I didn't know what the history behind the bumps so I looked it up and seems it started in Scotland and England.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks WCK...her condition is chronic and sometimes debilitating but these events do pass and she lives a full life in spite of it. Its so frustrating though because it involves everything she eats...she has to deal with it at every meal, snack, and beverage.
> 
> :thumbdown:


That's so hard when you have to pay such a heavy price for eating something special and have to read the labels for every little thing you eat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/SimplyBhangra/photos/a.228444096380.135022.14076786380/10152238748436381/?type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/SimplyBhangra/photos/a.228444096380.135022.14076786380/10152238748436381/?type=1&theater


Oh i love love it. You make me giggle. Get to work the kids are coming tomorrow. Throw everything in closet and lock them.
Get the hair dryer out and blow the dust bunnies off the furniture. 
:XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a Fiberdar?


It's a KPG word (go back to page 155). She has a homing sense for yarn and fabric and the talent to use them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I only ate one cricket. It was a dare from my grandkids. Never ever would I eat a worm. My brother a Babe Ruth ball in the World Series in California on the edge of Mexico. The vendors were selling taco's with beetles. He said they were alive and the bugs were crawling out of the peoples mouth as they were trying to eat. Maybe he was pulling my leg but he acted like it was the truth. I will have to ask him tomorrow when I see him.


UGHH - I hope he was just trying to gross you out with them still being alive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Big day to day Hubby's bithday. He hit the big 40 but then
> he is always hiting the big 4 0. I my self like the 26 number.
> 
> When i was sent to hospital and could not even talk. Husband told them I was 26. Actual I was in my 30's . Hubby thought I was 26,and put it on the form. I told him so long I was 26 that he must have started believing it. Still laugh to this day about it. Poor thing was married to an older lady. But he also may have wish I was younger. Nay he just gets confused about things.


Hope Mr Yarnie has a wonderful birthday. Is he going to get a U-Bake special cake?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/SimplyBhangra/photos/a.228444096380.135022.14076786380/10152238748436381/?type=1&theater


Love that one too!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh i love love it. You make me giggle. Get to work the kids are coming tomorrow. Throw everything in closet and lock them.
> Get the hair dryer out and blow the dust bunnies off the furniture.
> :XD:


You're a woman after my own heart Yarnie! That works for me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope Mr Yarnie has a wonderful birthday. Is he going to get a U-Bake special cake?


Nope and I am not baking one either. He won't mind as he does not need more fatting foods. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a woman after my own heart Yarnie! That works for me!


Yes must not over work the cleaning. As she said she will just have to clean it all after they leave.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I only ate one cricket. It was a dare from my grandkids. Never ever would I eat a worm. My brother a Babe Ruth ball in the World Series in California on the edge of Mexico. The vendors were selling taco's with beetles. He said they were alive and the bugs were crawling out of the peoples mouth as they were trying to eat. Maybe he was pulling my leg but he acted like it was the truth. I will have to ask him tomorrow when I see him.


Please tell us! Was he kidding?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Big day to day Hubby's bithday. He hit the big 40 but then
> he is always hiting the big 4 0. I my self like the 26 number.
> 
> When i was sent to hospital and could not even talk. Husband told them I was 26. Actual I was in my 30's . Hubby thought I was 26,and put it on the form. I told him so long I was 26 that he must have started believing it. Still laugh to this day about it. Poor thing was married to an older lady. But he also may have wish I was younger. Nay he just gets confused about things.


Please tell your husband HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When you get the bumps, your friends lift you up by your legs and shoulders and bump you onto the floor - your butt hits the floor once for each year of your age. (In your case 29 times, right :XD: )
> 
> I didn't know what the history behind the bumps so I looked it up and seems it started in Scotland and England.


I'd be afraid I'd be hurt - at my age...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


Oh they are adorable. They have sure grown since last picture.

the way they are looking at each other with such joy on their faces.

Wish I could cuddle them.

Thanks for posting Thumper.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

good morning D&P, 

Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
Your photo's are superb KPG,not only the subjects of the photo's but also your talent of taking pictures. Very Very nice.
Sending along a picture of my Grand-daughter, I cropped her Daddy out of it, she had put bows in his hair and a pink scarf around his neck. A girl can have alot of fun with her Dad.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


They are precious, thanks for posting


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


They are adorable and getting so big!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they are adorable. They have sure grown since last picture.
> 
> the way they are looking at each other with such joy on their faces.
> 
> ...


Thumper, we want to see their growth and how they change. Hope you keep posting photos!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


Thank you, Gal. Great photo. Beautiful girl with gorgeous blue eyes. You are blessed.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/SimplyBhangra/photos/a.228444096380.135022.14076786380/10152238748436381/?type=1&theater


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My prayers are there for her also.


Thanks LL and KPG for your prayers!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Never heard of that before. How painful for her . What kind of meds helps her with the problem . They are making such a big deal out of probiotics . Would that help her problem?


She takes Domperidone (Motillium) that she can only get from Canada or Europe. She takes it 30 minutes before a meal and it increases the motility of the valves top and bottom of the stomach. She still has to stay away from really fibrous foods though. Plus, there is still the gluten problem... plus she's developed gerd as a complication... and that has led to asthma... and now her vocal cords are compromised and she has a weak hoarse voice. Basically, she's a mess!

As to the probiotics...she makes her own yogurt which is necessary to increase the bacillii and decrease the lactose...all part of her various problems.

If you saw her you'd never know how sick she really is...she's a comediene and the family clown. She's so funny, we'll all be sitting around the table after a meal or watching TV and we never notice her sneaking away until she returns 15 minutes later wearing some kind of silly costume she's created. For instance, she loves to find my old chemo wigs and she comes out imitating me and she does a whole routine that sends me running to the bathroom...every time.

She's a hoot! We're great friends!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


Oh my gosh they are the cutest, most adorable little cherubs ever!

You must have the best fun when you're with them and miss them terribly when you're not!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


She's really lovely, Gali, and she has such beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I only ate one cricket. It was a dare from my grandkids. Never ever would I eat a worm. My brother a Babe Ruth ball in the World Series in California on the edge of Mexico. The vendors were selling taco's with beetles. He said they were alive and the bugs were crawling out of the peoples mouth as they were trying to eat. Maybe he was pulling my leg but he acted like it was the truth. I will have to ask him tomorrow when I see him.


Oh yuck....yuck......double yuck.......in addition throw in a couple of barfs....barf....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


No way could they be more precious or cuter.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gali...thumpy and Gifty.....those are real gorgeous pics.
I love them, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> She takes Domperidone (Motillium) that she can only get from Canada or Europe. She takes it 30 minutes before a meal and it increases the motility of the valves top and bottom of the stomach. She still has to stay away from really fibrous foods though. Plus, there is still the gluten problem... plus she's developed gerd as a complication... and that has led to asthma... and now her vocal cords are compromised and she has a weak hoarse voice. Basically, she's a mess!
> 
> As to the probiotics...she makes her own yogurt which is necessary to increase the bacillii and decrease the lactose...all part of her various problems.
> 
> ...


She sounds like someone I would want to know. You are lucky to have this in your life.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray I finally finished knitting and sewing up Ronnies blankie.
As soon as hes had his nap and gone to get something to eat, I`ll grab it to wash it PDQ so you can get a closer look.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


Such pretty blue eyes.

When my Mom went out at night to her ladies' lodge meetings, my Daddy & I had such fun together at home...just the 2 of us....one time he let me put my Mom's makeup on him...rouge & lipstick...he couldn't get it all washed off & had to go to work the next day with some of the lipstick still showing. He loved me lots! Me loved him bunches also.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


Such pretty blue eyes.

When my Mom went out at night to her ladies' lodge meetings, my Daddy & I had such fun together at home...just the 2 of us....one time he let me put my Mom's makeup on him...rouge & lipstick...he couldn't get it all washed off & had to go to work the next day with some of the lipstick still showing. He loved me lots! Me loved him bunches also.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> She takes Domperidone (Motillium) that she can only get from Canada or Europe. She takes it 30 minutes before a meal and it increases the motility of the valves top and bottom of the stomach. She still has to stay away from really fibrous foods though. Plus, there is still the gluten problem... plus she's developed gerd as a complication... and that has led to asthma... and now her vocal cords are compromised and she has a weak hoarse voice. Basically, she's a mess!
> 
> As to the probiotics...she makes her own yogurt which is necessary to increase the bacillii and decrease the lactose...all part of her various problems.
> 
> ...


Gotta love her so much...wonderful woman.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another one.
I`ll have to move his blankie off my desk as I`ll need it to knit my other afghans
The poor little guy is tuckered out from playing all morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished knitting and sewing up Ronnies blankie.
> As soon as hes had his nap and gone to get something to eat, I`ll grab it to wash it PDQ so you can get a closer look.


Looks beautiful. Why wash it?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks beautiful. Why wash it?


So I can stretch it into shape on the washing line. And with the fabric softener in it will make it smell nice


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I love that song...haven't heard it in years..wondering if it's a WWI or WWII song? Think it's WWI....will have to look that fact up...


GG, I think you are right about the song being for WWI. I remember in the movie Yankee Doodle Dandy, Cohen was explaining to some teenagers during the 40's the origins of the song.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don`t know if anyone listened to Mark Levins radio show yesterday, but it was chilling. Mark had a guest on - who is the son of the Hamas founder. And what he had to say sent chills down my spine.
http://therightscoop.com/awesome-mark-levin-interviews-son-of-hamas-founder-mosab-hassan-yousef-who-says-israel-is-fighting-for-the-world/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


Oh my Thumpy. Your twins couldn't be any more adorable.

After sharing your pictures your are forgiven for being absent.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


Very pretty GD. It's nice to hear that her dad went along with her fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So I can stretch it into shape on the washing line. And with the fabric softener in it will make it smell nice


Good idea.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

KPG, thanks for sharing your pics. You really had a wonderful time.

Wendy, your kitty looks so comfortable on his new blanket, it's a shame to move him. Maybe now he will go to where ever you put his blanket and not be in your way. One can hope, although it never works out that way here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, that's Turducken I believe.
> 
> What we saw was a frankfurter made of tofu/turkey.
> 
> Sounded awful and funny to us!


It would almost be worth trying just for the name. I like the name!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No apology to me necessary. After your veggie day yesterday, you earned the right to be tired!
> 
> We have a couple of core posters who are Jewish and/or non-believers, but we all treat one another with respect and courtesy.


Exactly. That mutual respect is one thing that holds us together. It's not the only thing, either. We have encouragement, support, humor, pool parties, reminiscences, knitting, admiration, the Right News, and friendship - to name a few.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How the heck you come up with appropriate pics is beyond me.
> 
> Perfect, WCK!
> 
> BTW: I have only 100 pics off one camera and onto computer - what a process.


I love your new avatar. Is it from your trip - or your garden? It's beatiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yum. That does sound good. I really like lemon. I'll have to make some soon.


Same here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My hat is off to your DD. 4 teenagers and 2 on the way. I bet her kids would love them as snacks too.


I'll bet they would, too. I'd love one right now!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonnie that is lovely want to remember that so must copy.


I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, I'm glad it's all settled and for the best. I am selfish that way. Just remember we ice cream bandits require larger big girl panties.


You may have something there. Maybe it IS the ice cream! Two of my GKs were here yesterday,and we made homemade ice cream. So good! I kept a bowl and sent the rest home with them. When you see what goes into - it's kind of a shocker considering how we all try to cut our cholesterol.

It was surprisingly easy to fix. It had sugar and salt and vanilla and -

2 cups whole milk
2 cups half and half
4 cups whipping cream!

No wonder it was so good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, I'm glad it's all settled and for the best. I am selfish that way. Just remember we ice cream bandits require larger big girl panties.


Thanks, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'm with you both. Here are the complete lyrics:
> 
> Lyrics to "Over There" by George M. Cohan
> 
> ...


Stirring, isn't it? Back when we felt we COULD and SHOULD save the world.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Stirring, isn't it? Back when we felt we COULD and SHOULD save the world.


I couldn`t agree more bon


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> working on retrieving my pics, just got this one:
> 
> I forgot to tell you how good my driving skills are; YES, I'm bragging, so deal with it, says Yarnie.
> 
> ...


Great luck? Coincidence? Excellent planning?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh here we go again bragging what are we to do with you. You are such a brag bun.
> 
> But must say I really enjoy your bragging and love the picture's too.


Remember the saying, "If you've got it, flaunt it!"


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly. That mutual respect is one thing that holds us together. It's not the only thing, either. We have encouragement, support, humor, pool parties, reminiscences, knitting, admiration, the Right News, and friendship - to name a few.


You bet Gifty!
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Talking about lady mounties brings me to Mountain Stitches.
> 
> I'm still in a bit of a shock over her death. I didn't know her personally, but I followed her story about her vengeful friend who caused her to lose her foster children. The family was in so much distress lately over all of it and now they must deal with her loss as well.
> 
> So very very tragic.


I saw that, too. I thought she had posted once just recently on here. Such a shock. Like you, I didn't know her, but she was a KPer, one of us. The poor family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is my BD...


I just read this, Lucy. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just having dinner with my husband. Simple. Out somewhere. Thank you!


Ah - the magic words - "out somewhere." It's the 30th now, so I hope you had a great meal and a very happy day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUKELUCY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOO YOOOUUU!
> ...


What a lovely voice you have, Gerslay! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a few pics from my trip:


Very interesting pictures. Beautiful building - what is the head? Huge dog - very pretty, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry Yarnie, I've always had a hard time playing follow the leader. I tried the lock step but tripped. Maybe the voices are right.


I will follow in lock step as long as no one TELLS me to do it! I can not take orders.

Now - what is lock step, and how do I do it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> UGHH - I hope he was just trying to gross you out with them still being alive.


I think my parents said it too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS:
> LL Happy belly button day !!!!!!!!!


Ooooh, I had to think about that one. Very clever, LTL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you ever try Kimchi? I've been to Korea, refused to try that even though I love cabbage. To see it prepared, rotted in the ground, dug up and eaten; somehow was not appealing to me.
> 
> I shopped at 3:00AM one morning in the outside wholesale market in Korea. I saw a huge wok of grubs, sautéed or roasted I guess, for sale for breakfast. I couldn't get away from that vendor fast enough. Didn't have any breakfast that day either.


Ewwwww. Ick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


How adorable!
Did your son make it home?
We missed you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


You gd is beautiful . Pretty eyes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> some more: order a bit messed up


Very nice. The view of the rockies takes my breath away. I love mountains, especially the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We didn't do the scavenger hunt, we just piled them up on the table in front of her.
> 
> She wasn't feeling well after the big feasts we'd been eating. My two daughters have celiac disease and this daughter, Diane, has additional complications...one is gastroparesis which is the delayed emptying of the stomach. With medicine her food does get digested but if she overdoes it with things like ribs and cole slaw and kale and corn and chips and cake and ice cream etc., she can get into situations which range from mild to serious. Birthday girl overdid it and she turned a little green and wasn't up to crawling under tables.
> 
> She loved her presents anyway and we still had fun!


My niece has celiac disease too. It often runs in families. Her father and one aunt have it too. The father is of Scottish extraction, and I wonder if that family history causes them to process gluten differently?

She is doing well with it and controls it with diet. She is totally gluten-free. About two years ago, we had a birthday celebration for my MIL at the assisted living facility. I consulted with my niece and fixed a casserole of chicken and rice. As I was making it, I accidentally used a tablespoon of flour to thicken the sauce in the recipe. It really bothered her, and I felt so bad. I should have been more careful. I hope her daughter doesn't inherit it.

My niece's husband has lots of allergies and so does she. They are such a mess when animals are near them or when the pollen count is high. That's not the celiac, I know, but it does require lots of lifestyle changes.

The worst situation I have heard of, however, is someone my daughter used to work with and who lives in her neighborhood. She has 3 children, and is a clean freak. Her house is spotless, there are no animals allowed in her home and her kids have numerous allergies.

When the youngest child was about 2, they rushed him to the hospital because he was vomiting, had diahrea, and that was so bad that his rectum had inverted. The doctors kept him in the hospital for 3 days, got the situation turned around, and counseled them on it. They did allergy testing on him too.

The doctor asked her about their family history and determined the hyper-inflammatory reaction was due to the fact that the mother was from a long line of farmers, but she was living differently now. They said that when you live on a farm, you are around lots of animals, deal with dirt and manure, and develop immunity to most pollens. When future generations are raised in a too clean environment, they become allergic to the factors their ancestors lived with daily. Their immune system is set up to fight dirt, animal dander and pollen, but there is nothing for their immune system to fight, so it starts destroying their bodies.

That child will have to be home schooled as he won't be able to handle immune factors at school. If the parents had had a dog in the house when she was pregnant and the house had not been practically antiseptic, the kids would not have suffered as they are. Life is strange. The older I get, the more I see that we are a distillation of our ancestor's lifestyles.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> some more: order a bit messed up


Very nice. The view of the rockies in that brilliant sunshine with the cobalt blue skies takes my breath away. I love mountains, especially the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bon, do I need bigger girl panties?


I can tell you where to get them custom-made! (Lying.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> She takes Domperidone (Motillium) that she can only get from Canada or Europe. She takes it 30 minutes before a meal and it increases the motility of the valves top and bottom of the stomach. She still has to stay away from really fibrous foods though. Plus, there is still the gluten problem... plus she's developed gerd as a complication... and that has led to asthma... and now her vocal cords are compromised and she has a weak hoarse voice. Basically, she's a mess!
> 
> As to the probiotics...she makes her own yogurt which is necessary to increase the bacillii and decrease the lactose...all part of her various problems.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. I think she is an over comer. She is dealing with the trouble she has dealt with in life. She really sounds like a blessing. Good for her to make everyone else laugh . :thumbup: Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You may have something there. Maybe it IS the ice cream! Two of my GKs were here yesterday,and we made homemade ice cream. So good! I kept a bowl and sent the rest home with them. When you see what goes into - it's kind of a shocker considering how we all try to cut our cholesterol.
> 
> It was surprisingly easy to fix. It had sugar and salt and vanilla and -
> 
> ...


How much sugar?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying them. The cityscape of Calgary is beautiful. My favorite building is _The Bow_ and that was the very first picture I took while on our vacation.
> 
> I didn't know what it was at the time, but knew I liked it.


Beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was in Chine had no earthly idea what we were eating. Didn't order from a menu - was touring with 39 other people. Were served our meals/food as it was simply set on the table in large bowls - kind- of family style. Never asked what the food was, just put some on our plate, smiled & ate. Couldn't drink the water unless it was in a bottle that had a sealed cap on it, thus, I drank lots of beer 'cause we knew it was "good" & "pure" & I am NOT a beer drinker. But when in China a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. We were told by people who supposedly knew what they were talking about that we very well could have eaten dog.


about the beer - :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if anyone listened to Mark Levins radio show yesterday, but it was chilling. Mark had a guest on - who is the son of the Hamas founder. And what he had to say sent chills down my spine.
> http://therightscoop.com/awesome-mark-levin-interviews-son-of-hamas-founder-mosab-hassan-yousef-who-says-israel-is-fighting-for-the-world/


It isn't just Hamas with this goal. If Israel is as smart as I think they are, they will wipe Hamas out, and that might make Palestine peaceful for awhile, but soon other terrorist groups will begin the fight to eliminate everyone in the world who is not Muslim. The Muslims that are silent now. Won't be for long. If the Muslim world wanted peace with those not Muslim, it would be easy to find and create, but that's not the long-range plan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We didn't do the scavenger hunt, we just piled them up on the table in front of her.
> 
> She wasn't feeling well after the big feasts we'd been eating. My two daughters have celiac disease and this daughter, Diane, has additional complications...one is gastroparesis which is the delayed emptying of the stomach. With medicine her food does get digested but if she overdoes it with things like ribs and cole slaw and kale and corn and chips and cake and ice cream etc., she can get into situations which range from mild to serious. Birthday girl overdid it and she turned a little green and wasn't up to crawling under tables.
> 
> She loved her presents anyway and we still had fun!


That sounds like something my daughter's friend has - food stays a long time in her stomach. She's always had trouble, and she was in her thirties before they figured it out.

I'm glad she enjoyed her party in spite of that!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/SimplyBhangra/photos/a.228444096380.135022.14076786380/10152238748436381/?type=1&theater


So true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For Bonnie and anyone else who is interested in wash/dish cloth patterns -- both knit and crochet.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_List.cfm?ID=300256&sort=New&media=BE140729&elink=1--52WeeksOfDishcloths&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE140729&utm_content=1--52WeeksOfDishcloths


What fun! Thanks, WCK.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I feel the hugs and am giving them back! No - what are the bumps? Never heard of them.


I never heard of that game either .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/theACLJ/photos/a.75382170046.86248.58158120046/10152173519065047/?type=1&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


The twins are so cute. They seem like really close friends too. I love babies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

IPAD wasn't connecting to this Verizon z pak so went to store where they fixed it. They said it was probably trying to connect to the Internet in the motel.

Have I missed lots? You ladies sure are chatty.

We haven't found anything to buy yet, but will head home tomorrow as DH's life long friend is in hospital dying from cancer & wants to see DH.

They Rode the bus together from first grade through high school. They got together every year since high school.

This IPAD is going crazy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That sounds like something my daughter's friend has - food stays a long time in her stomach. She's always had trouble, and she was in her thirties before they figured it out.
> 
> I'm glad she enjoyed her party in spite of that!


That's it exactly, Bon. Its called Gastroparesis (paralysis of the stomach...although its not really paralyzed its just that the valves don't open and close properly...its actually a vagus nerve malfunction) and my daughter, too, was many years misdiagnosed before they finally figured it out.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a lovely voice you have, Gerslay! :thumbup:


Why thank you, Bon. You wouldn't say that if you could really hear it!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> ...edited for brevity...
> The worst situation I have heard of, however, is someone my daughter used to work with and who lives in her neighborhood. She has 3 children, and is a clean freak. Her house is spotless, there are no animals allowed in her home and her kids have numerous allergies.
> 
> When the youngest child was about 2, they rushed him to the hospital because he was vomiting, had diahrea, and that was so bad that his rectum had inverted. The doctors kept him in the hospital for 3 days, got the situation turned around, and counseled them on it. They did allergy testing on him too.
> ...


I believe that 100% ...so many people with these digestive problems eliminate one thing after another from their diet and they just seem to be get more and more sensitive. IMO we're not meant to eat such a 'pure' diet...we're meant to handle a variety of things and I think we're healthier when we do.

I'm with you on the mistake about the flour. I've done that too although not recently; I'm used to reading labels now and even calling the company to find out what some of those mysteries ingredients really are.

Did you know that some popsicles have wheat in them? As do some balsamic vinegars...some mustards...some mayonnaise...its amazing how they add wheat to things you wouldn't even consider.

My daughters probably got it through their father's side of the family. I believe that their Irish/Scottish ancestors were probably able to digest other forms of gluten then what is presently offered; with our streamlined food production today we're getting too much of only one type of wheat instead of a variety of types, or as you say instead of what our ancestors adapted to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry. I think she is an over comer. She is dealing with the trouble she has dealt with in life. She really sounds like a blessing. Good for her to make everyone else laugh . :thumbup: Give her a big hug from me.


Yes, she must be a very resilient person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly. That mutual respect is one thing that holds us together. It's not the only thing, either. We have encouragement, support, humor, pool parties, reminiscences, knitting, admiration, the Right News, and friendship - to name a few.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How much sugar?


1 3/4 cups

If you want the exact recipe, I can give it to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just read this, Lucy. Happy Birthday!!


Thank you, Bon. I appreciate your thoughts. Hugs to you.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> GG, I think you are right about the song being for WWI. I remember in the movie Yankee Doodle Dandy, Cohen was explaining to some teenagers during the 40's the origins of the song.


And....wasn't James Cagney the absolute - most wonderful best as Cohen in Yankee Doodle Dandy? And, did you know the woman who played Cagney's Cohan sister - Jean Cagney was his "real life" sister?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I will follow in lock step as long as no one TELLS me to do it! I can not take orders.
> 
> Now - what is lock step, and how do I do it?


Did any of you see the video of Peyton Manning doing some fancy dancin' at the start of football practice - it was on lots of channels, etc. - he danced to Rocky Top - what else - so he's not always serious - he's highly thought of here in Tennessee......


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> about the beer - :lol: :lol: :lol:


The Chinese make very good beer - 'cause many, MANY YEARS AGO ------- MANY Germans lived in China - they were excellent beer brewers - Chinese worked with them in the breweries - the majority of Germans left China - thus they left the beer making technology - equipment - etc. with the Chinese. One thing that was quite unusual about the Chinese beer was whatever brand makes it uses their own labels - just like we do here in the US, Canada & so forth - but - & this is a BIG but - they reuse just about any kind of glass bottle so long as it can contain the amount of beer for that label - sterilize (naturally) the bottles & use them over & over - you may see one brand of beer served in 2 or 3 different shaped bottles. Guess it was OK 'cause I'm here to tell you about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The Chinese make very good beer - 'cause many, MANY YEARS AGO ------- MANY Germans lived in China - they were excellent beer brewers - Chinese worked with them in the breweries - the majority of Germans left China - thus they left the beer making technology - equipment - etc. with the Chinese. One thing that was quite unusual about the Chinese beer was whatever brand makes it uses their own labels - just like we do here in the US, Canada & so forth - but - & this is a BIG but - they reuse just about any kind of glass bottle so long as it can contain the amount of beer for that label - sterilize (naturally) the bottles & use them over & over - you may see one brand of beer served in 2 or 3 different shaped bottles. Guess it was OK 'cause I'm here to tell you about it.


So interesting! Thank you. I love stuff like this.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I believe that 100% ...so many people with these digestive problems eliminate one thing after another from their diet and they just seem to be get more and more sensitive. IMO we're not meant to eat such a 'pure' diet...we're meant to handle a variety of things and I think we're healthier when we do.
> 
> I'm with you on the mistake about the flour. I've done that too although not recently; I'm used to reading labels now and even calling the company to find out what some of those mysteries ingredients really are.
> 
> ...


My niece can eat certain grains, not wheat though. I think she can eat corn. I just can't remember all the grains that are no-no's.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry. I think she is an over comer. She is dealing with the trouble she has dealt with in life. She really sounds like a blessing. Good for her to make everyone else laugh . :thumbup: Give her a big hug from me.


I'll do that CB...thanks!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Dbl post


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


They're just so adorable in the little monkey robes! Thanks for posting the new pics, they are sure growing fast.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


She's a real sweetheart Gali - such beautiful eyes and smile. Dads will do a lot for their little girls! Hope you enjoy your family visit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You gd is beautiful . Pretty eyes.


Where are the pictures? I'm going to look again- maybe they were posted while I was away.

CB - how's it going? I'm picturing you sitting on the floor with a Sorry game and kids and dogs running in a circle around you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> She takes Domperidone (Motillium) that she can only get from Canada or Europe. She takes it 30 minutes before a meal and it increases the motility of the valves top and bottom of the stomach. She still has to stay away from really fibrous foods though. Plus, there is still the gluten problem... plus she's developed gerd as a complication... and that has led to asthma... and now her vocal cords are compromised and she has a weak hoarse voice. Basically, she's a mess!
> 
> As to the probiotics...she makes her own yogurt which is necessary to increase the bacillii and decrease the lactose...all part of her various problems.
> 
> ...


It sounds so very serious; I hope that new treatments and/or meds become available. In the meantime, I think her positive outlook also helps a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My niece has celiac disease too. It often runs in families. Her father and one aunt have it too. The father is of Scottish extraction, and I wonder if that family history causes them to process gluten differently?
> 
> She is doing well with it and controls it with diet. She is totally gluten-free. About two years ago, we had a birthday celebration for my MIL at the assisted living facility. I consulted with my niece and fixed a casserole of chicken and rice. As I was making it, I accidentally used a tablespoon of flour to thicken the sauce in the recipe. It really bothered her, and I felt so bad. I should have been more careful. I hope her daughter doesn't inherit it.
> 
> ...


That's a very difficult situation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> IPAD wasn't connecting to this Verizon z pak so went to store where they fixed it. They said it was probably trying to connect to the Internet in the motel.
> 
> Have I missed lots? You ladies sure are chatty.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your dh's friend. That is nice he wants to see his friend. That is along time to stay friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/theACLJ/photos/a.75382170046.86248.58158120046/10152173519065047/?type=1&theater


Finally some encouraging news!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> 1 3/4 cups
> 
> If you want the exact recipe, I can give it to you.


Yes I would. I keep trying new recipes. Still haven't stuck with one. I would like to try yours. Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The twins are so cute. They seem like really close friends too. I love babies.


I want to see these. If anybody knows the page, I'd love to know. In the meantime, I'm going to search!

I found the pictures - I love seeing family pictures. The twins and Gali's granddaughter - makes you happy just to look at them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Why thank you, Bon. You wouldn't say that if you could really hear it!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I feel your pain. I keep waiting for the day when I sing in church and some sweet little kid looks around in shock and stares at me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Where are the pictures? I'm going to look again- maybe they were posted while I was away.
> 
> CB - how's it going? I'm picturing you sitting on the floor with a Sorry game and kids and dogs running in a circle around you!


I am home. Kids at my mothers. My other 2 next door are spending the night. My gd has her last day of summer school tomorrow. Her mama and daddy have to leave early so they are here tonight. My dd and 2 boys will be back here tomorrow. I just got back from my mothers with them. No games yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's it exactly, Bon. Its called Gastroparesis (paralysis of the stomach...although its not really paralyzed its just that the valves don't open and close properly...its actually a vagus nerve malfunction) and my daughter, too, was many years misdiagnosed before they finally figured it out.


That's hard. We always thought DD's friend was just a picky eater because she ate so little and was so thin. As a baby, she couldn't even tolerate breast milk. Apparently it wasn't the milk, it was the valves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished knitting and sewing up Ronnies blankie.
> As soon as hes had his nap and gone to get something to eat, I`ll grab it to wash it PDQ so you can get a closer look.


He sure looks content Wendy. The blanket looks like the perfect size for him to stretch out or curl up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am home. Kids at my mothers. My other 2 next door are spending the night. My gd has her last day of summer school tomorrow. Her mama and daddy have to leave early so they are here tonight. My dd and 2 boys will be back here tomorrow. I just got back from my mothers with them. No games yet.


Phew!! That's a lot of moving around to keep track of! i love hearing about it - it's so homey and reminds me of my "other" grandma life. Right now, it's just DH and me - and he's already in bed. Very quiet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks WCK...her condition is chronic and sometimes debilitating but these events do pass and she lives a full life in spite of it. Its so frustrating though because it involves everything she eats...she has to deal with it at every meal, snack, and beverage.
> 
> :thumbdown:


My youngest daughter has a lot of food sensitivities. She makes everything from scratch and doesn't eat any additives at all. It's not as difficult as your daughter's condition, but like your daughter, she has to read every label and work hard to buy the right kinds of foods. She has been helped by probiotics, especially if she eats something she reacts to. She went to an allergist, and he said it's not allergy, it's sensitivity, and all she can do is avoid. Every now and then she'll eat something she shouldn't, but she pays the price.

One of her sensitivities is to yeast - no bread. That was a hard one, but she's used to it now.

It's not easy for these folks with digestive problems, especially with all the foods that are not good but taste delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


Adorable! I love the one where they're looking at each other. What fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My niece has celiac disease too. It often runs in families. Her father and one aunt have it too. The father is of Scottish extraction, and I wonder if that family history causes them to process gluten differently?
> 
> She is doing well with it and controls it with diet. She is totally gluten-free. About two years ago, we had a birthday celebration for my MIL at the assisted living facility. I consulted with my niece and fixed a casserole of chicken and rice. As I was making it, I accidentally used a tablespoon of flour to thicken the sauce in the recipe. It really bothered her, and I felt so bad. I should have been more careful. I hope her daughter doesn't inherit it.
> 
> ...


I hope there is some way he can be gradually introduced to a more normal environment; sad to think that he can't make friends and go out and play or eventually get a job and have a life outside of a cocoon. There's been quite a bit written about keeping kids too sterile, but some moms still don't let their kids play in the dirt, sand or grass and are constantly using wipes on everything the kid touches.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> IPAD wasn't connecting to this Verizon z pak so went to store where they fixed it. They said it was probably trying to connect to the Internet in the motel.
> 
> Have I missed lots? You ladies sure are chatty.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your DH's friend Jane. Have a safe trip back and hope they are able to comfort each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good morning D&P,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday LL,and many more to follow.
> Happy Birthday Mr.Yarnie, looks like you are going to have a low caloric,fat free rice cake for your celebration. LOL.
> ...


Such a pretty girl with a sweet smile! I'd love to have seen her Daddy with his bows and pink scarf!

At one of my GD's birthdays, they had a princess party. My son was all dressed up in a black suit - with a wand and a tiara! The tiara looks especially funny since he has very little hair. He gave them princess lessons, and it was hilarious.

When he found out they were having a baby girl, he said he had to get in touch with his "inner princess." He did, too!

Thanks for letting us see your little princess!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's hard. We always thought DD's friend was just a picky eater because she ate so little and was so thin. As a baby, she couldn't even tolerate breast milk. Apparently it wasn't the milk, it was the valves.


Maybe both...or something else altogether...sometimes just never know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jane, I'm sorry to hear about your DH's friend. It would be hard to lose a lifelong friend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And....wasn't James Cagney the absolute - most wonderful best as Cohen in Yankee Doodle Dandy? And, did you know the woman who played Cagney's Cohan sister - Jean Cagney was his "real life" sister?


Didn't know that!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am home. Kids at my mothers. My other 2 next door are spending the night. My gd has her last day of summer school tomorrow. Her mama and daddy have to leave early so they are here tonight. My dd and 2 boys will be back here tomorrow. I just got back from my mothers with them. No games yet.


Just a little preview with 2 for tonight before the main attraction tomorrow :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My niece can eat certain grains, not wheat though. I think she can eat corn. I just can't remember all the grains that are no-no's.


My daughter did a lot of research to find out what was wrong. Finally she had eliminated all the bad stuff - then had another reaction. She happened to read the label on her toothpaste - and there was the culprit. The tiny amount of carrageenan in her toothpaste had done it! Sensitive means very sensitive! Easy fix for that one -switched brands.

It's an inconvenience when you have these problems because you have to eat!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Phew!! That's a lot of moving around to keep track of! i love hearing about it - it's so homey and reminds me of my "other" grandma life. Right now, it's just DH and me - and he's already in bed. Very quiet.


How is he doing Bonnie? You had mentioned that he wasn't well a while ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I would. I keep trying new recipes. Still haven't stuck with one. I would like to try yours. Thank you.


CB, I'll post it in the morning! It's very easy. You do have to scald the milk, but it doesn't take long. I just want to give you the exact measurements.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He sure looks content Wendy. The blanket looks like the perfect size for him to stretch out or curl up.


Lucky kitty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is he doing Bonnie? You had mentioned that he wasn't well a while ago.


He's doing very well, thanks. He's still recuperating from a January surgery - getting his strength back now. He's always needed a lot of sleep. He's out and about every day though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB - here's the recipe. I decided to post it tonight so I don't forget. It's easy enough to do with kids if you want to. 

Vanilla Ice Cream

This is for a 4 quart ice cream maker.

2 cups Milk (I used whole milk)
1 3/4 cups Sugar
1/2 teaspoon Salt
2 cups Half and Half
1 Tablespoon Vanilla Extract
4 cups Whipping Cream

Scald milk until bubbles form around edge. Remove from heat. Add sugar and salt. Stir until dissolved. Stir in half and half, vanilla, and whipping cream. Cover and refrigerate 30 minutes. Freeze as directed.

I used my old Rival Ice Cream and Frozen Yogurt Maker.

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all!
Sweet dreams.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Finally some encouraging news!


That`s excellent news. Thanks bon
:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I want to see these. If anybody knows the page, I'd love to know. In the meantime, I'm going to search!
> 
> I found the pictures - I love seeing family pictures. The twins and Gali's granddaughter - makes you happy just to look at them!


I agree. I missed the picture until today of Gali's GD. She is lovely and with those eyes will be gorgeous when fully grown.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My youngest daughter has a lot of food sensitivities. She makes everything from scratch and doesn't eat any additives at all. It's not as difficult as your daughter's condition, but like your daughter, she has to read every label and work hard to buy the right kinds of foods. She has been helped by probiotics, especially if she eats something she reacts to. She went to an allergist, and he said it's not allergy, it's sensitivity, and all she can do is avoid. Every now and then she'll eat something she shouldn't, but she pays the price.
> 
> One of her sensitivities is to yeast - no bread. That was a hard one, but she's used to it now.
> 
> It's not easy for these folks with digestive problems, especially with all the foods that are not good but taste delicious!


Exactly, Bon. My daughter shops the outside of the store...dairy, meat/fish, produce and avoids the aisles with all the prepared and processed foods...that's where the trouble is!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What a way to spend a Birthday!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/This-Guy-Just-Spent-His-Birthday-In-A-Grocery-Store-Parking-Lot-Why-You-See-Why-You-ll-Be-Amazed--5745.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


Wow...what a nice guy...so caring and thoughful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Exactly, Bon. My daughter shops the outside of the store...dairy, meat/fish, produce and avoids the aisles with all the prepared and processed foods...that's where the trouble is!


That's what my daughter does, too! We have some pretty smart girls, don't we? Resilient.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So Happy when this happens!


That's really cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Exactly, Bon. My daughter shops the outside of the store...dairy, meat/fish, produce and avoids the aisles with all the prepared and processed foods...that's where the trouble is!


You really caught my eye when you said your daughter makes her own yogurt. So does mine - a real pioneer woman! When I was there last week, we were giving to the kids for snacks. She puts it in little jars with a little maple syrup or jam (homemade) to sweeten it.

I could never do all that these young women of ours do - I admire them greatly for truly taking lemons and making lemonade!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what my daughter does, too! We have some pretty smart girls, don't we? Resilient.


I like to think of it as the old "Apple/Tree" cliche!

:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, we are on the trip home, but rented a place in the park where we stayed last winter so will be returning in Dec.

Cute pictures of twins & grandD. Love to see them.

I'm allergic to chocolate! People ask me how do you live without it & I say easy if it made you as sick as it makes me, you wouldn't eat it either! I can eat things made with cocoa but don't really like it as it tastes salty to me!

Won't be on much as going down the road.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

A friend sent me this today. Thought you would appreciate it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel your pain. I keep waiting for the day when I sing in church and some sweet little kid looks around in shock and stares at me!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB - here's the recipe. I decided to post it tonight so I don't forget. It's easy enough to do with kids if you want to.
> 
> Vanilla Ice Cream
> 
> ...


Thanks Bon. We are going to watch home movies this weekend. May try to make it then.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> A friend sent me this today. Thought you would appreciate it.


Amen. It is a baby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Radioonelebanon/photos/a.126072524081823.17183.124271334261942/695480313807705/?type=1&theater
So true. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oops - double post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning all. Just popping in to post a pics of the twins. I'm fine, exhausted (60 hour work week last week and still recovering), and busy with family when not working. Things should somewhat normalize in a couple of weeks. So, I'll be back.


Cutest picture ever!

Thumper, Jokim wants to send you the Gutfeld book. There's a PM for you about this.

I hope you get this! You said you'd be back, but you didn't say when. In a couple of weeks?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon. We are going to watch home movies this weekend. May try to make it then.♥


That would be perfect. You have to cool the mixture for 30 minutes, and then it says to put it in the freezer for "several hours." We made ours in the late morning, and it was fine for 7 pm dinner.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cutest picture ever!
> 
> Thumper, Jokim wants to send you the Gutfeld book. There's a PM for you about this.
> 
> I hope you get this! You said you'd be back, but you didn't say when. In a couple of weeks?


Thanks Bonnie! Hi Thumper, please pm me when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:



> CB - here's the recipe. I decided to post it tonight so I don't forget. It's easy enough to do with kids if you want to.
> 
> Vanilla Ice Cream
> 
> ...


Here's a tribute to our Ice Cream Bandits!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I like to think of it as the old "Apple/Tree" cliche!
> 
> :thumbup:


I'm sure you're exactly right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, we are on the trip home, but rented a place in the park where we stayed last winter so will be returning in Dec.
> 
> Cute pictures of twins & grandD. Love to see them.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the ride. Sorry about the chocolate, but it's probably a blessing in disguise - especially if it doesn't taste good to you.

It's been fun hearing from you as you take your trip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> A friend sent me this today. Thought you would appreciate it.


I know I appreciate it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> What a way to spend a Birthday!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/This-Guy-Just-Spent-His-Birthday-In-A-Grocery-Store-Parking-Lot-Why-You-See-Why-You-ll-Be-Amazed--5745.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


What a nice young man! That will probably be one of his best ever birthdays and make him happy for the rest of the year too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a tribute to our Ice Cream Bandits!


I love these!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a nice young man! That will probably be one of his best ever birthdays and make him happy for the rest of the year too.


Isn't that great?!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So Happy when this happens!


That's making full use of your yarn!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I like to think of it as the old "Apple/Tree" cliche!
> 
> :thumbup:


A perfect analogy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, we are on the trip home, but rented a place in the park where we stayed last winter so will be returning in Dec.
> 
> Cute pictures of twins & grandD. Love to see them.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the chocolate Jane, but glad you found a place to escape from winter com Dec.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> A friend sent me this today. Thought you would appreciate it.


Thanks KC, yes it is!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/Radioonelebanon/photos/a.126072524081823.17183.124271334261942/695480313807705/?type=1&theater
> So true. :lol:


 :lol: Funny


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, we are on the trip home, but rented a place in the park where we stayed last winter so will be returning in Dec.
> 
> Cute pictures of twins & grandD. Love to see them.
> 
> ...


Hiya Jane...good to see you again. Did you see my finished blankie I made for Ronnie? I posted it yesterday. Will post if again if you wanted.
I couldn`t imagine having a chocolate allergy. I don`t eat it that much, but enjoy it when I do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204435823520706&set=vb.1384940745&type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204435823520706&set=vb.1384940745&type=2&theater


What a riot - it says a lot!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve posted this before, but I love it so much I`m posting it again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Jane...good to see you again. Did you see my finished blankie I made for Ronnie? I posted it yesterday. Will post if again if you wanted.
> I couldn`t imagine having a chocolate allergy. I don`t eat it that much, but enjoy it when I do.


Oh NO! Not a chocolate allergy! That would the end of life as I know it, for me. I'm like you Wendy, not eat much but enjoy it GREATLY, when I do!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve posted this before, but I love it so much I`m posting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204435823520706&set=vb.1384940745&type=2&theater


Very appropriate, right down to the symbolism! ;-) :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh NO! Not a chocolate allergy! That would the end of life as I know it, for me. I'm like you Wendy, not eat much but enjoy it GREATLY, when I do!


OK, you guys. I must admit it. I make chocolate candy - almond bark. Don't do it in the hot weather, but my husband is a very, very lucky guy. I learned from my mom who was in the chocolate candy business (major distributor) long ago. It is a recipe that is wonderful and unique.

My sadness is that I have the knowledge in my head, but there is no one learning it. It will probably die with me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> OK, you guys. I must admit it. I make chocolate candy - almond bark. Don't do it in the hot weather, but my husband is a very, very lucky guy. I learned from my mom who was in the chocolate candy business (major distributor) long ago. It is a recipe that is wonderful and unique.
> 
> My sadness is that I have the knowledge in my head, but there is no one learning it. It will probably die with me.


NO! Write up your recipe(s) and have WCK insert in our Right We Are Cookbook! Then we'll all die of chocolate overload, together and happy. :-D Except Janie who cannot eat Chocolate Bark, so she'll be left behind to tell everyone what happened to the nice and dear knitting friends who chocolatized themselves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NO! Write up your recipe(s) and have WCK insert in our Right We Are Cookbook! Then we'll all die of chocolate overload, together and happy. :-D Except Janie who cannot eat Chocolate Bark, so she'll be left behind to tell everyone what happened to the nice and dear knitting friends who chocolatized themselves.


KPG,

It is in my head. It is a process. You must learn by watching and there is not other way. People do not understand it. If I were to write a recipe, it would say mix chocolate and roasted nuts.

Trust me, I cannot give a recipe (the recipe is above), you must work with me in the kitchen and that is the only way. People just do not understand. You MUST watch my hands, hear what I hear and see what I see!!! It is done with my senses - the old-fashioned way!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You may have something there. Maybe it IS the ice cream! Two of my GKs were here yesterday,and we made homemade ice cream. So good! I kept a bowl and sent the rest home with them. When you see what goes into - it's kind of a shocker considering how we all try to cut our cholesterol.
> 
> It was surprisingly easy to fix. It had sugar and salt and vanilla and -
> 
> ...


I like everything in that recipe. YUMMY


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> It is in my head. It is a process. You must learn by watching and there is not other way. People do not understand it. If I were to write a recipe, it would say mix chocolate and roasted nuts.
> 
> Trust me, I cannot give a recipe (the recipe is above), you must work with me in the kitchen and that is the only way. People just do not understand. You MUST watch my hands, hear what I hear and see what I see!!! It is done with my senses - the old-fashioned way!


Then, I'll come watch you make it, but I want dark chocolate with dried cranberries and almonds. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OK, you guys. I must admit it. I make chocolate candy - almond bark. Don't do it in the hot weather, but my husband is a very, very lucky guy. I learned from my mom who was in the chocolate candy business (major distributor) long ago. It is a recipe that is wonderful and unique.
> 
> My sadness is that I have the knowledge in my head, but there is no one learning it. It will probably die with me.


Almond bark - I'm sure it's delicious!

Surely someone would love to have it. Is it a secret recipe? Is there a special person - someone at church or in your neighborhood - that would carry it on?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> It is in my head. It is a process. You must learn by watching and there is not other way. People do not understand it. If I were to write a recipe, it would say mix chocolate and roasted nuts.
> 
> Trust me, I cannot give a recipe (the recipe is above), you must work with me in the kitchen and that is the only way. People just do not understand. You MUST watch my hands, hear what I hear and see what I see!!! It is done with my senses - the old-fashioned way!


That fixes it - we must all get together some day, and you can teach us!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Almond bark - I'm sure it's delicious!
> 
> Surely someone would love to have it. Is it a secret recipe? Is there a special person - someone at church or in your neighborhood - that would carry it on?


Yes, it is secret, but I need to find a person who would value it and carry it on. But, I still cannot give the recipe because you must see me do it. Others have seen my mom do it and could not repeat it. It is VERY difficult to make hand-made chocolates. Trust me.

KPG, I could try the cranberries with almonds. But, they would have to be the right kind.

I want to go to chocolate school. Anyone one to go with me. It's in PA. Expensive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That fixes it - we must all get together some day, and you can teach us!


OK. I will show you, but it is not easy...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I like everything in that recipe. YUMMY


So do I - good stuff.

I did something really stupid when I was making it. I love almond flavor, so I bought a bottle of almond extract. It was in the cabinet next to the vanilla. I didn't realize I'd opened it, so I picked up the almond instead of the vanilla and measured out a tablespoon. It was clear! I thought, "Oh, sllly me - I finished the vanilla. I must have been rinsing this to recycle," and - even sillier me - I immediately poured the entire bottle down the sink. Within a split second the intoxicating aroma of almond overcame me. I looked at the bottle. All gone.

I must learn to slow down. What a waste! I never even got to use it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it is secret, but I need to find a person who would value it and carry it on. But, I still cannot give the recipe because you must see me do it. Others have seen my mom do it and could not repeat it. It is VERY difficult to make hand-made chocolates. Trust me.
> 
> KPG, I could try the cranberries with almonds. But, they would have to be the right kind.
> 
> I want to go to chocolate school. Anyone one to go with me. It's in PA. Expensive.


This is intriguing! Lucy - you have depths we haven't begun to delve into. I would love to watch you make this. It sounds almost magical or mystical - and of course chocolate is.

Keep thinking about it - some day you may find just the right person to treasure this. Very, very interesting. I hope when that happens, you'll let us know.

If I had the money, I'd send you to chocolate school. I've never even heard of such a thing, but you deserve to go!

I tell you, I'm blown away at all the different unimagined (by me) forms of creativity we have on here. It makes me so happy just to hear about these things. Beautiful! What a joy it must be to make something so desired by so many with your own hands - and for your husband.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> And....wasn't James Cagney the absolute - most wonderful best as Cohen in Yankee Doodle Dandy? And, did you know the woman who played Cagney's Cohan sister - Jean Cagney was his "real life" sister?


I didn't know that. My favorite scene in the whole movie was when Cagney was dancing down the steps at the WH after visiting the president.

Some people watch "It's a Wonderful Life" every year. I watch "Yankee Doddle Dandy" every 4th of July.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So do I - good stuff.
> 
> I did something really stupid when I was making it. I love almond flavor, so I bought a bottle of almond extract. It was in the cabinet next to the vanilla. I didn't realize I'd opened it, so I picked up the almond instead of the vanilla and measured out a tablespoon. It was clear! I thought, "Oh, sllly me - I finished the vanilla. I must have been rinsing this to recycle," and - even sillier me - I immediately poured the entire bottle down the sink. Within a split second the intoxicating aroma of almond overcame me. I looked at the bottle. All gone.
> 
> I must learn to slow down. What a waste! I never even got to use it.


Oh dear! Expensive, too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is intriguing! Lucy - you have depths we haven't begun to delve into. I would love to watch you make this. It sounds almost magical or mystical - and of course chocolate is.
> 
> Keep thinking about it - some day you may find just the right person to treasure this. Very, very interesting. I hope when that happens, you'll let us know.
> 
> ...


Bon, come here and I will give you chocolate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is intriguing! Lucy - you have depths we haven't begun to delve into. I would love to watch you make this. It sounds almost magical or mystical - and of course chocolate is.
> 
> Keep thinking about it - some day you may find just the right person to treasure this. Very, very interesting. I hope when that happens, you'll let us know.
> 
> ...


It is also VERY expensive to make. Chocolate and nuts have sky-rocketed. I cannot begin to tell you how expensive it is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a tribute to our Ice Cream Bandits!


These are great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, we are on the trip home, but rented a place in the park where we stayed last winter so will be returning in Dec.
> 
> Cute pictures of twins & grandD. Love to see them.
> 
> ...


Renting in Dec. will give you more time to look around. You shouldn't feel rushed when looking.

Drive safely.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve posted this before, but I love it so much I`m posting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LL: I loved what you said about your Mom and you making chocolate. I also loved the way Bon expressed her thoughts about it to you.

Now, I'm curious. Are you making your chocolate from the beans and/or a powder and then adding the nuts and making it into the bark?

I bet that really is a process to be admired and can only be taught in person.

Also, what do you call "expensive" to produce, say, a cookie sheet sized bark?

We all have our own thoughts, and I want to understand yours.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone seen these?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> It is in my head. It is a process. You must learn by watching and there is not other way. People do not understand it. If I were to write a recipe, it would say mix chocolate and roasted nuts.
> 
> Trust me, I cannot give a recipe (the recipe is above), you must work with me in the kitchen and that is the only way. People just do not understand. You MUST watch my hands, hear what I hear and see what I see!!! It is done with my senses - the old-fashioned way!


Have Mr. LL video you while making the chocolate. You can explain what is going on and what will happen in the process.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it is secret, but I need to find a person who would value it and carry it on. But, I still cannot give the recipe because you must see me do it. Others have seen my mom do it and could not repeat it. It is VERY difficult to make hand-made chocolates. Trust me.
> 
> KPG, I could try the cranberries with almonds. But, they would have to be the right kind.
> 
> I want to go to chocolate school. Anyone one to go with me. It's in PA. Expensive.


Is that the chocolate school in Hershey?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have Mr. LL video you while making the chocolate. You can explain what is going on and what will happen in the process.


But you need to FEEL it...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Is that the chocolate school in Hershey?


No. Nestle.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Hint:* If you remove the 's' after http as I did above, your links become clickable (on KP).


Thank you, KPG.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have now; cute!


They crack me up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh dear! Expensive, too!


I know! Luckily, it was a small bottle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon, come here and I will give you chocolate.


In my heart I'm on my way!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is also VERY expensive to make. Chocolate and nuts have sky-rocketed. I cannot begin to tell you how expensive it is.


Do you make it in large quantities? I'm sure you use excellent ingredients - and that means pricey, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you make it in large quantities? I'm sure you use excellent ingredients - and that means pricey, too.


I must purchase 10 lb. bars at a time. My mother used to have 500 lb of chocolate in the house when she was producing it. With so much chocolate around, I grew slightly immune to it. She would give me a HUGE Easter bunny at Easter time (a bunny with a large basket on its back filled with green "grass" and jelly beans. I would start with the ears (which were huge), and by the time I got half down the ears, I never touched it again. I use dark and milk chocolate. Most people like dark. My husband loves milk. She produced taffy, ribbon candy and much, much more that I have no idea how to make. That is why I need to go to school. Vanilla creams are on my bucket list. That is how she met my father. He was the vegetable guy and she sold candy in the store.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I must purchase 10 lb. bars at a time. My mother used to have 500 lb of chocolate in the house when she was producing it. With so much chocolate around, I grew slightly immune to it. She would give me a HUGE Easter bunny at Easter time (a bunny with a large basket on its back filled with green "grass" and jelly beans. I would start with the ears (which were huge), and by the time I got half down the ears, I never touched it again. I use dark and milk chocolate. Most people like dark. My husband loves milk. She produced taffy, ribbon candy and much, much more that I have no idea how to make. That is why I need to go to school. Vanilla creams are on my bucket list. That is how she met my father. He was the vegetable guy and she sold candy in the store.


How cute - the vegetable guy and the candy girl. Lucy - you truly are sweet.

500 pounds of chocolate. I can't even imagine such a scrumptious treasure! How lucky for you that she shared this with you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NO! Write up your recipe(s) and have WCK insert in our Right We Are Cookbook! Then we'll all die of chocolate overload, together and happy. :-D Except Janie who cannot eat Chocolate Bark, so she'll be left behind to tell everyone what happened to the nice and dear knitting friends who chocolatized themselves.


Oh wow a cookbook? (Love the name by the way)
Is my 'Wendys Autumn Spice Cake' recipe in there?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How cute - the vegetable guy and the candy girl. Lucy - you truly are sweet.
> 
> 500 pounds of chocolate. I can't even imagine such a scrumptious treasure! How lucky for you that she shared this with you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Those were brilliant. I`ve never seen those before. Thanks for the laughs! I especially loved the truck monkey where he offered the cop a donut as a bribe


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> It is in my head. It is a process. You must learn by watching and there is not other way. People do not understand it. If I were to write a recipe, it would say mix chocolate and roasted nuts.
> 
> Trust me, I cannot give a recipe (the recipe is above), you must work with me in the kitchen and that is the only way. People just do not understand. You MUST watch my hands, hear what I hear and see what I see!!! It is done with my senses - the old-fashioned way!


It can be done LL...you need to get a friend to be with you in the kitchen and he/she writes down everything you do, and everything you say. Then you go over it yourself and add/subtract until you think you have it as clear and as accurate as you can get. That's the way they do all those "cultural/tribal" recipes before they get lost forever.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> It can be done LL...you need to get a friend to be with you in the kitchen and he/she writes down everything you do, and everything you say. Then you go over it yourself and add/subtract until you think you have it as clear and as accurate as you can get. That's the way they do all those "cultural/tribal" recipes before they get lost forever.


Yes. You are right. So, if anyone volunteers to be my "apprentice" feel free to let me know.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it is secret, but I need to find a person who would value it and carry it on. But, I still cannot give the recipe because you must see me do it. Others have seen my mom do it and could not repeat it. It is VERY difficult to make hand-made chocolates. Trust me.
> 
> KPG, I could try the cranberries with almonds. But, they would have to be the right kind.
> 
> I want to go to chocolate school. Anyone one to go with me. It's in PA. Expensive.


I understand what you say about needing to watch you make it to understand. A lady at church makes fantastic toffee, and she teaches interested people how to make it. I took the class with my SIL about 5 years ago. I might be able to make it again, but I just wanted to know how. I really am not a dessert lover. MY SIL is the one with the sweet tooth, and she wanted to take the class more than I did. I think I enjoyed learning how to make it than eating it .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> ...


That`s perfect Joey ....thank you ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204435823520706&set=vb.1384940745&type=2&theater


Now that was a funny political ad!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve posted this before, but I love it so much I`m posting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> OK, you guys. I must admit it. I make chocolate candy - almond bark. Don't do it in the hot weather, but my husband is a very, very lucky guy. I learned from my mom who was in the chocolate candy business (major distributor) long ago. It is a recipe that is wonderful and unique.
> 
> My sadness is that I have the knowledge in my head, but there is no one learning it. It will probably die with me.


I'm sure your DH is very grateful to have such a special treat LL. I hope you find someone to share your recipe with.

I read ahead and see this is a real family specialty and much more than the basic melt chocolate and stir in nuts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NO! Write up your recipe(s) and have WCK insert in our Right We Are Cookbook! Then we'll all die of chocolate overload, together and happy. :-D Except Janie who cannot eat Chocolate Bark, so she'll be left behind to tell everyone what happened to the nice and dear knitting friends who chocolatized themselves.


I love the name for the cookbook - it's perfect KPG. There is a whole chapter on "Death by Chocolate".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So do I - good stuff.
> 
> I did something really stupid when I was making it. I love almond flavor, so I bought a bottle of almond extract. It was in the cabinet next to the vanilla. I didn't realize I'd opened it, so I picked up the almond instead of the vanilla and measured out a tablespoon. It was clear! I thought, "Oh, sllly me - I finished the vanilla. I must have been rinsing this to recycle," and - even sillier me - I immediately poured the entire bottle down the sink. Within a split second the intoxicating aroma of almond overcame me. I looked at the bottle. All gone.
> 
> I must learn to slow down. What a waste! I never even got to use it.


Oh NO! A real "silly me" moment. Sorry about missing out on the almond flavouring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow a cookbook? (Love the name by the way)
> Is my 'Wendys Autumn Spice Cake' recipe in there?


It sure is Wendy along with sausage rolls and stuffing balls and I think there were a few more of yours too.

When I get it organized, I'll send out an index listing and everyone can exclude what they don't want in it and send additions that they want included.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> ...


That's exactly how I feel! Thanks for posting it Joey!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It sure is Wendy along with sausage rolls and stuffing balls and I think there were a few more of yours too.
> 
> When I get it organized, I'll send out an index listing and everyone can exclude what they don't want in it and send additions that they want included.


Thank you so much westy........I`m beaming with pride.
:mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the name for the cookbook - it's perfect KPG. There is a whole chapter on "Death by Chocolate".


Ha! The title just 'came of my fingers' as I typed, in my usual hurried state.

If y'all like it; use it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! The title just 'came of my fingers' as I typed, in my usual hurried state.
> 
> If y'all like it; use it!


There might be a cookbook out there with that title already. Not sure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know! Luckily, it was a small bottle.


Oh, Bon, reminds me of the time I used 2 cups of salt instead of sugar when making a coffee cake. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There might be a cookbook out there with that title already. Not sure.


Here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/Death-Chocolate-Sally-Berneathy-ebook/dp/B004LX0FYS


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It sure is Wendy along with sausage rolls and stuffing balls and I think there were a few more of yours too.
> 
> When I get it organized, I'll send out an index listing and everyone can exclude what they don't want in it and send additions that they want included.


I'll probably contribute a few more ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, reminds me of the time I used 2 cups of salt instead of sugar when making a coffee cake. :shock:


Oh, no!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> There might be a cookbook out there with that title already. Not sure.


I'll check ...

ETA: I did a quick search and didn't find that title anywhere.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, no!


I had a small kitchen at the time so used my canister set (4 units) to store flour, sugar, salt and matches.

I used 2 cups of salt rather than sugar. I couldn't understand why the coloring of the baked coffee cake came out a different shade than usual.

One small bite, and I *knew!*

I couldn't even feed it to the birds as it would have killed them. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I had a small kitchen at the time so used my canister set (4 units) to store flour, sugar, salt and matches.
> 
> I used 2 cups of salt rather than sugar. I couldn't understand why the coloring of the baked coffee cake came out a different shade than usual.
> 
> ...


After ALL that work! I have had to throw out batches of things. Usually, when I talk on the phone and cook at the same time it happens.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> After ALL that work! I have had to throw out batches of things. Usually, when I talk on the phone and cook at the same time it happens.


Well, not such much work really. Mix all the ingredients, pour into the bundt pan and bake. It still smelled good although it did weigh a lot!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, not such much work really. Mix all the ingredients, pour into the bundt pan and bake. It still smelled good although it did weigh a lot!


I want to make this one next:

http://smittenkitchen.com/blog/2014/07/blueberry-crumb-cake/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to make this one next:
> 
> http://smittenkitchen.com/blog/2014/07/blueberry-crumb-cake/


Looks interesting although I was whisked away from the recipe to a sponsored ad - hate when that happens.

Before I left on vacation I posted a Blueberry Dump Cake recipe.

It is super easy and fantastic. Did you get that recipe?

It should go into _Right We Are_.

Weds I went to my DH's place of work. The cafe manager came out of the kitchen, saw me there and bragged on that BlueBerry Cake I had sent in prior. He guessed every ingredient!

There is still a cookie named after my DH in the dessert section of the cafe since he returned from vacation because DH loves a particular cookie and they missed him while he was gone.

Then the two other men with whom I enjoyed lunch, asked me to make Jane's Zuc bread (I make muffins) and also mentioned the dump cake.

Cracks me up - you'd think they've never had good baked treats before EVER!

I heard the funniest MIL stories from the two co-workers; per usual, we were the rowdy table in the cafe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks interesting although I was whisked away from the recipe to a sponsored ad - hate when that happens.
> 
> Before I left on vacation I posted a Blueberry Dump Cake.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun! No, I did not get that recipe - where do I look?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like fun! No, I did not get that recipe - where do I look?


I'll e-mail to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll e-mail to you.


You are a dear person. Thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You are a dear person. Thank you!


Sent ... :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll e-mail to you.


Me too, KPG...I love Blueberry 'anything'...!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Me too, KPG...I love Blueberry 'anything'...!


Just sent to you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WOMEN AGAINST FEMINISM
check it out...be prepared to spend some time there

http://womenagainstfeminism.tumblr.com/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> WOMEN AGAINST FEMINISM
> check it out...be prepared to spend some time there
> 
> http://womenagainstfeminism.tumblr.com/


Great! Haven't visited yet, but already know I agree with the intelligence and message.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> WOMEN AGAINST FEMINISM
> check it out...be prepared to spend some time there
> 
> http://womenagainstfeminism.tumblr.com/


The Feminist movement was the worst thing for this country.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ...


Thank you as yes I forget to say thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> There might be a cookbook out there with that title already. Not sure.


That's ok LL - ours is a private edition, not meant to be sold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, reminds me of the time I used 2 cups of salt instead of sugar when making a coffee cake. :shock:


And that reminds me of the time my mom used salt instead of sugar when making whipped cream. DB#1 first ex was from New Zealand and kept a bowl of salt on the counter and Mom thought it was sugar. It was actually pretty funny (but no whipped cream for the cake that meal).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The Feminist movement was the worst thing for this country.


I disagree. I think it was necessary in the 60's and into the 70's. But just like the Civil Rights movement/NAA(L)CP that was necessary and did accomplish and corrected inherent wrongs; it found itself outdated and needed a new direction so it went so left wing I find them a joke today. And before all the AOW jump down my throat, yes there is still injustice today that should be addressed as it becomes known, but in the NAAC(L)CP's belief system if you disagree with someone of color you are a racist. And today the NOW gang only stands up for Liberal women and not ALL women so it has become outdated and frustrated.

Speaking of AOW, just a warning. I am reading from many that if you write some of them a PM and they do not like it they threaten to post it. I do believe that threat will be done on threads that you do not participate in so that they will get adoration and a great feeling of revenge without your knowledge. I humbly suggest you not PM anyone except dear friends, or better yet email them. What you may believe is a private message will not remain private, even if you have the best intentions. No wonder they love Snowden.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks interesting although I was whisked away from the recipe to a sponsored ad - hate when that happens.
> 
> Before I left on vacation I posted a Blueberry Dump Cake recipe.
> 
> ...


Lots of laughter whenever you're around!! At this rate, I think DH's next Christmas bonus might be a box of baking ingredients :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Remember Jello 1-2-3? My sister was learning mixed fractions at school and thought 1 1/2 cups of water meant 11/2 (and for the "Barbie who hates math" lovers that is 5 and a half). Needless to say we had Jello 1-2-3-4-5-----


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WOMEN AGAINST FEMINISM
> check it out...be prepared to spend some time there
> 
> http://womenagainstfeminism.tumblr.com/


It's turned from something that helped women and children into just another special interest group with their own agenda.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The Feminist movement was the worst thing for this country.


I think it started off well LL but has become corrupted by special interest groups. Going back to the suffragettes and the right to vote and be considered a "person" was very important. It was important for access to education and jobs and greater financial and personal independence.

But along the way it got hijacked by extremists that had their own agenda and don't really support choice for women that don't follow their ideology. And so many of them seem to hate men and create division.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I disagree. I think it was necessary in the 60's and into the 70's. But just like the Civil Rights movement/NAA(L)CP that was necessary and did accomplish and corrected inherent wrongs; it found itself outdated and needed a new direction so it went so left wing I find them a joke today. And before all the AOW jump down my throat, yes there is still injustice today that should be addressed as it becomes known, but in the NAAC(L)CP's belief system if you disagree with someone of color you are a racist. And today the NOW gang only stands up for Liberal women and not ALL women so it has become outdated and frustrated.
> 
> Speaking of AOW, just a warning. I am reading from many that if you write some of them a PM and they do not like it they threaten to post it. I do believe that threat will be done on threads that you do not participate in so that they will get adoration and a great feeling of revenge without your knowledge. I humbly suggest you not PM anyone except dear friends, or better yet email them. What you may believe is a private message will not remain private, even if you have the best intentions. No wonder they love Snowden.


That's a good analogy for feminist groups.

Regarding those other threads - has anyone else noticed that some of them seem to be in a time warp? Since I've been reading these threads there have been quite a few mentions that members of this thread have been making nasty critical and racist comments about Obama since before his "first" election. Of course that isn't possible since KP was only created in 2011 and the election was in 2008. But it's been said often enough that it isn't just a mistake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Remember Jello 1-2-3? My sister was learning mixed fractions at school and thought 1 1/2 cups of water meant 11/2 (and for the "Barbie who hates math" lovers that is 5 and a half). Needless to say we had Jello 1-2-3-4-5-----


 :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I disagree. I think it was necessary in the 60's and into the 70's. But just like the Civil Rights movement/NAA(L)CP that was necessary and did accomplish and corrected inherent wrongs; it found itself outdated and needed a new direction so it went so left wing I find them a joke today. And before all the AOW jump down my throat, yes there is still injustice today that should be addressed as it becomes known, but in the NAAC(L)CP's belief system if you disagree with someone of color you are a racist. And today the NOW gang only stands up for Liberal women and not ALL women so it has become outdated and frustrated.
> 
> Speaking of AOW, just a warning. I am reading from many that if you write some of them a PM and they do not like it they threaten to post it. I do believe that threat will be done on threads that you do not participate in so that they will get adoration and a great feeling of revenge without your knowledge. I humbly suggest you not PM anyone except dear friends, or better yet email them. What you may believe is a private message will not remain private, even if you have the best intentions. No wonder they love Snowden.


Yes, LTL, there were some good things that came out of it. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it started off well LL but has become corrupted by special interest groups. Going back to the suffragettes and the right to vote and be considered a "person" was very important. It was important for access to education and jobs and greater financial and personal independence.
> 
> But along the way it got hijacked by extremists that had their own agenda and don't really support choice for women that don't follow their ideology. And so many of them seem to hate men and create division.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am just checking in. I will have to caught up later. I am sure someone on here needs it.
http://www.facebook.com/obviousmag/photos/a.148095353088.107909.69440448088/10152268347803089/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what is really happening and everyone is hiding their heads in the sand.http://www.facebook.com/TheRepublicanCoffeeCornerWithAngela/photos/a.428099907270806.98526.428053320608798/684097011671093/?type=1&theater


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol:


Good point WCK...! Their rhethoric is just more of the same slams designed to make their comrades feel validated and vindicated in their racist accusations against anyone opposed to Obama's policies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> And that reminds me of the time my mom used salt instead of sugar when making whipped cream. DB#1 first ex was from New Zealand and kept a bowl of salt on the counter and Mom thought it was sugar. It was actually pretty funny (but no whipped cream for the cake that meal).


Too funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Speaking of AOW, just a warning. I am reading from many that if you write some of them a PM and they do not like it they threaten to post it. I do believe that threat will be done on threads that you do not participate in so that they will get adoration and a great feeling of revenge without your knowledge. I humbly suggest you not PM anyone except dear friends, or better yet email them. What you may believe is a private message will not remain private, even if you have the best intentions. No wonder they love Snowden.


Actually, the AOW are the ones sending out vile PMs and when called on it, try to cover their tracks. I've received some disgusting PMs from a few Lib KPers in the past, one I even posted publicly so every other KPer can see what such idiots send out.

Only yesterday, or perhaps the day before, I was again disgustingly libeled by one KPer who wrote her ugly words publicly and continued repeating her false claims. Then she accused another KPer of making public a nasty PM which in reality was her own nasty public words all along that she wanted to rehash again and again. The ugly poster didn't get any adoration from her like-minded friends on KP, but I did receive both public and private support from people who recognized the bullying poster for who she is.

I guess what I'm trying to say is the majority of KP readers are great people and are not stupid and easily discern who speaks truthfully and who is a bully.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of laughter whenever you're around!! At this rate, I think DH's next Christmas bonus might be a box of baking ingredients :lol:


... just what I need, more work ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Remember Jello 1-2-3? My sister was learning mixed fractions at school and thought 1 1/2 cups of water meant 11/2 (and for the "Barbie who hates math" lovers that is 5 and a half). Needless to say we had Jello 1-2-3-4-5-----


LOVE it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a good analogy for feminist groups.
> 
> Regarding those other threads - has anyone else noticed that some of them seem to be in a time warp? Since I've been reading these threads there have been quite a few mentions that members of this thread have been making nasty critical and racist comments about Obama since before his "first" election. Of course that isn't possible since KP was only created in 2011 and the election was in 2008. But it's been said often enough that it isn't just a mistake.


Ha - good point, but I've learned some are warped PERIOD. 
They think no one notices their lies; I used to follow their posts, but have given up reading most of their nonsense. I bet they're still blaming Bush for everything anyway, including the creation of KP!

I can somewhat understand their anger because their best hope Obama hasn't done anything note or praise worthy, so they go negative as there isn't anything too positive from their camp to discuss. In the States, ~78% of Americans are fed up with our President. The entire world has noticed his incompetence too, and his lawlessness is unprecedented.

One Lib's post I did read recently stated how her happiness is based upon who sits in the Oval Office. Her basis of her life success is in how often and viciously she can insult me about how many children or grands I do or do not have. (she doesn't know)

Those are true signs of a warped mind without hope or intelligence.

Interest observation WCK re the dates; I hadn't even thought about that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a little shared Canadian humour for you ...
http://www.tickld.com/x/25-ways-to-tell-that-youre-canadian-12-is-so-accurate-it-hurts


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> ...


Right back atcha Joey.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a good analogy for feminist groups.
> 
> Regarding those other threads - has anyone else noticed that some of them seem to be in a time warp? Since I've been reading these threads there have been quite a few mentions that members of this thread have been making nasty critical and racist comments about Obama since before his "first" election. Of course that isn't possible since KP was only created in 2011 and the election was in 2008. But it's been said often enough that it isn't just a mistake.


I think they mean that Conservative/Republican hatred for Obama is so strong, that he is to blame for everything.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> a little shared Canadian humour for you ...
> http://www.tickld.com/x/25-ways-to-tell-that-youre-canadian-12-is-so-accurate-it-hurts


Those are funny, WCK.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My blackberry harvest is now safely gathered in. A grand total of 16 gallons picked...although it took 4 days to fill the last gallon freezer bag,
Here`s the last of it. Bye bye berry bucket and berry reacher. See you next year!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually, the AOW are the ones sending out vile PMs and when called on it, try to cover their tracks. I've received some disgusting PMs from a few Lib KPers in the past, one I even posted publicly so every other KPer can see what such idiots send out.
> 
> Only yesterday, or perhaps the day before, I was again disgustingly libeled by one KPer who wrote her ugly words publicly and continued repeating her false claims. Then she accused another KPer of making public a nasty PM which in reality was her own nasty public words all along that she wanted to rehash again and again. The ugly poster didn't get any adoration from her like-minded friends on KP, but I did receive both public and private support from people who recognized the bullying poster for who she is.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is the majority of KP readers are great people and are not stupid and easily discern who speaks truthfully and who is a bully.


I think it is so sad that if you think you are having a private conversation and are opening up with your thoughts in a manner that you might not on a public thread, that they threaten you. I know who you are referring to, and she was treated so unfairly with lies that I couldn't believe that adult women would be that nasty.

And you are right, a vast majority of the ladies (and a few gents) are so nice and helpful here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My blackberry harvest is now safely gathered in. A grand total of 16 gallons picked...although it took 4 days to fill the last gallon freezer bag,
> Here`s the last of it. Bye bye berry bucket and berry reacher. See you next year!!


Wow! Make something delicious!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! Make something delicious!


I bought some fresh blueberries today and froze them to make pies and jelly in the fall. I was going to buy some raspberries too, but I almost needed to take out a second mortgage for those!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I bought some fresh blueberries today and froze them to make pies and jelly in the fall. I was going to buy some raspberries too, but I almost needed to take out a second mortgage for those!


Yes, they are expensive. I picked two buckets of blueberries. Made blueberry waffles for dinner. They were so good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha - good point, but I've learned some are warped PERIOD.
> They think no one notices their lies; I used to follow their posts, but have given up reading most of their nonsense. I bet they're still blaming Bush for everything anyway, including the creation of KP!
> 
> I can somewhat understand their anger because their best hope Obama hasn't done anything note or praise worthy, so they go negative as there isn't anything too positive from their camp to discuss. In the States, ~78% of Americans are fed up with our President. The entire world has noticed his incompetence too, and his lawlessness is unprecedented.
> ...


I've noticed how much more crude and vulgar the posts have become since a couple of libs have returned. They can't make their points on logic so they resort to personal insults about looks and family even though they have no way of knowing that information.

Although not quite as good as it used to be, I've got an excellent memory (which can be both a blessing and a curse). I learned at a young age that most people don't want to be reminded of what they said or did :XD: :!:

The inconsistency with the dates is just one example of their faulty logic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My blackberry harvest is now safely gathered in. A grand total of 16 gallons picked...although it took 4 days to fill the last gallon freezer bag,
> Here`s the last of it. Bye bye berry bucket and berry reacher. See you next year!!


 :thumbup: 16 gallons! That's quite a haul Wendy. Many happy winter days for you and your family this winter thanks to your hard work!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I have spent enough time in Canada to recognize most of the 25. I did have to look up poutine.


Poutine is more popular in eastern Canada - french fries with gravy and cheese curds. I don't like it myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it is secret, but I need to find a person who would value it and carry it on. But, I still cannot give the recipe because you must see me do it. Others have seen my mom do it and could not repeat it. It is VERY difficult to make hand-made chocolates. Trust me.
> 
> KPG, I could try the cranberries with almonds. But, they would have to be the right kind.
> 
> I want to go to chocolate school. Anyone one to go with me. It's in PA. Expensive.


You should make a youtube video of it and tell someone to post it when you are ready to. Or send it to us so we can learn from you. You have me interested in how you do it. I know it is yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ...


That is sweet. I feel the same way.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a good analogy for feminist groups.
> 
> Regarding those other threads - has anyone else noticed that some of them seem to be in a time warp? Since I've been reading these threads there have been quite a few mentions that members of this thread have been making nasty critical and racist comments about Obama since before his "first" election. Of course that isn't possible since KP was only created in 2011 and the election was in 2008. But it's been said often enough that it isn't just a mistake.


Yes I have noticed that too. Especially one that gets alot of things mixed up. Politics and religion only was allowed in June of 2012 on KP. Up until then is was a no/no.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've noticed how much more crude and vulgar the posts have become since a couple of libs have returned. They can't make their points on logic so they resort to personal insults about looks and family even though they have no way of knowing that information.
> 
> Although not quite as good as it used to be, I've got an excellent memory (which can be both a blessing and a curse). I learned at a young age that most people don't want to be reminded of what they said or did :XD: :!:
> 
> The inconsistency with the dates is just one example of their faulty logic.


Nodding yes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Surprise!!!!http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/01/obamacare-poll_n_5639192.html?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl10|sec1_lnk2%26pLid%3D509998


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've noticed how much more crude and vulgar the posts have become since a couple of libs have returned. They can't make their points on logic so they resort to personal insults about looks and family even though they have no way of knowing that information.
> 
> Although not quite as good as it used to be, I've got an excellent memory (which can be both a blessing and a curse). I learned at a young age that most people don't want to be reminded of what they said or did :XD: :!:
> 
> The inconsistency with the dates is just one example of their faulty logic.


I agree. Their trash talk is so demeaning to themselves and others. But I guess when all you have to do at night is talk dirty, it must be very sad. I am telling you that if I were their child (most are so much older than myself and are the age of my parents) I would be so embarrassed know that they talk like that, name called like they do, swear, or use vulgar text messages or *** to fill in the blanks. I was raised better than that and had the education to have a large enough vocabulary to express myself civilly not trashy. Talk about dirty AOW.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: 16 gallons! That's quite a haul Wendy. Many happy winter days for you and your family this winter thanks to your hard work!


That is hard work!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should make a youtube video of it and tell someone to post it when you are ready to. Or send it to us so we can learn from you. You have me interested in how you do it. I know it is yummy.


CB, I would not post myself on Youtube. Come on over in the winter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My blackberry harvest is now safely gathered in. A grand total of 16 gallons picked...although it took 4 days to fill the last gallon freezer bag,
> Here`s the last of it. Bye bye berry bucket and berry reacher. See you next year!!


I'm amazed at the amount of blackberries you have available for gathering. I wouldn't be able to put so many to good use.

Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I agree. Their trash talk is so demeaning to themselves and others. But I guess when all you have to do at night is talk dirty, it must be very sad. I am telling you that if I were their child (most are so much older than myself and are the age of my parents) I would be so embarrassed know that they talk like that, name called like they do, swear, or use vulgar text messages or *** to fill in the blanks. I was raised better than that and had the education to have a large enough vocabulary to express myself civilly not trashy. Talk about dirty AOW.


 :thumbup: Very angry and mean.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I would not post myself on Youtube. Come on over in the winter.


I would love too LL. You could still make a video to pass to someone when you die. God forbid.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> a little shared Canadian humour for you ...
> http://www.tickld.com/x/25-ways-to-tell-that-youre-canadian-12-is-so-accurate-it-hurts


This is fun WCK. I'll admit, I never realized how much Canadians love poutine until I made my way this time across Canada.

It was everywhere, served in so many ways!

I loved the USA french fries with the dill pickle dip though best of what we tried. I didn't acquire the taste for poutine in prior visits to Canada, nor this time, but it is certainly well-loved in your Country as FF are in mine. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would love too LL. You could still make a video to pass to someone when you die. God forbid.♥


That is a thought, CB. If you come here, I will show you how to do it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've noticed how much more crude and vulgar the posts have become since a couple of libs have returned. They can't make their points on logic so they resort to personal insults about looks and family even though they have no way of knowing that information.
> 
> Although not quite as good as it used to be, I've got an excellent memory (which can be both a blessing and a curse). I learned at a young age that most people don't want to be reminded of what they said or did :XD: :!:
> 
> The inconsistency with the dates is just one example of their faulty logic.


I'd say you're mostly correct! :-D Those returning Libs you mention have always been crude and vulgar. I have a few PMs and screen shots that would disgust the most crude among them! The majority of the Libs are expert liars as well (yet they actually lie about that too!)

You are correct that their points are not valid, so they cannot apply logic and most often resort to personal insults and attacks.

I've learned to not waste my time responding to them.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poutine is more popular in eastern Canada - french fries with gravy and cheese curds. I don't like it myself.


Poutine...I guess it makes sense when you think about putting gravy on potatoes, however it is the cheese curds that turns me off. Just not a good fit in my minds eye, nor stomach!

Is it true, WCK, that you can get Poutine in McDonalds in Canada?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Have any of you seen this coat, it is fantastic!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272304-1.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Poutine...I guess it makes sense when you think about putting gravy on potatoes, however it is the cheese curds that turns me off. Just not a good fit in my minds eye, nor stomach!
> 
> Is it true, WCK, that you can get Poutine in McDonalds in Canada?


Yep, except I'm not WCK!

The taste isn't all that bad. I've tried different toppings, but don't really care for any of it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have any of you seen this coat, it is fantastic!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272304-1.html


That's a WOW!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I have noticed that too. Especially one that gets alot of things mixed up. Politics and religion only was allowed in June of 2012 on KP. Up until then is was a no/no.


Another good point CB! It seems the finger pointers are re-writing history again...only now it's KP's history!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I have noticed that too. Especially one that gets alot of things mixed up. Politics and religion only was allowed in June of 2012 on KP. Up until then is was a no/no.


I didn't know this. Now what WCK noted is even funnier!

They are really ranting now - oy vey!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I agree. Their trash talk is so demeaning to themselves and others. But I guess when all you have to do at night is talk dirty, it must be very sad. I am telling you that if I were their child (most are so much older than myself and are the age of my parents) I would be so embarrassed know that they talk like that, name called like they do, swear, or use vulgar text messages or *** to fill in the blanks. I was raised better than that and had the education to have a large enough vocabulary to express myself civilly not trashy. Talk about dirty AOW.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I, too, am appalled at what they write. I KNOW their children would be too, IF their children were raised properly. Highly doubt it when you see the 'tree.' How can the apple not follow suit. 'Initiative' is not in their vocabulary.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was the birthday party CB? Did you have lots of fun with the kids?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is fun WCK. I'll admit, I never realized how much Canadians love poutine until I made my way this time across Canada.
> 
> It was everywhere, served in so many ways!
> 
> I loved the USA french fries with the dill pickle dip though best of what we tried. I didn't acquire the taste for poutine in prior visits to Canada, nor this time, but it is certainly well-loved in your Country as FF are in mine. :-D


I've seen dill pickle dip for chips or crackers but have never heard of using them for french fries. I haven't had french fries for years, but the last time would have been with good old ketchup.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Poutine...I guess it makes sense when you think about putting gravy on potatoes, however it is the cheese curds that turns me off. Just not a good fit in my minds eye, nor stomach!
> 
> Is it true, WCK, that you can get Poutine in McDonalds in Canada?


I didn't know the answer to that so went to google and the answer is YES. More interesting, McDonalds now posts nutrition info on their site. Poutine is a killer:
per serving - 510 calories, 44 grams of carbs, 30 grams fat, 1010 mg of sodium, 17 grams of protein

It reminded me that there is legislation that makes fast food restaurants post nutrition info.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have any of you seen this coat, it is fantastic!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272304-1.html


Absolutely gorgeous. That`s a real labour of love and most definitely an heirloom piece for generations of grandchildren.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have any of you seen this coat, it is fantastic!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272304-1.html


That is really beautiful and uses so many different cables. Are you going to make it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, returned home, tired but up!

I have been catching up on reading & agree that the AOL are very hateful!

I had a 50 year old friend who became so hateful because she could not change my politics that I told her we were no longer friends & not to send me anymore emails! What is "wrong" with these Democrats?

This really hurt my feelings & the loss of a long-time friend.

The only makes me more to "never" vote for a Democrat in my lifetime!

Obo has created a country of monsters & I won't be part of their nonsense!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> lovethelake wrote:
> I agree. Their trash talk is so demeaning to themselves and others. But I guess when all you have to do at night is talk dirty, it must be very sad. I am telling you that if I were their child (most are so much older than myself and are the age of my parents) I would be so embarrassed know that they talk like that, name called like they do, swear, or use vulgar text messages or *** to fill in the blanks. I was raised better than that and had the education to have a large enough vocabulary to express myself civilly not trashy. Talk about dirty AOW.


I doubt very seriously that any of those AOW`s are sober when they post their disgusting messages on here.
I`ve always said that how anyone acts during alcohol binges is their true self coming to the surface.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen dill pickle dip for chips or crackers but have never heard of using them for french fries. I haven't had french fries for years, but the last time would have been with good old ketchup.


I never tried dill dip on FF before; it was delicious.

I actually found Ketchup Chips (WBee's favorite) in a vending machine on the ferry to the island. They were pretty good; reminded me our BBQ chips, only sweeter. Made my fingers red though. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That is really beautiful and uses so many different cables. Are you going to make it?


I want to, but I got confused when reviewing the pattern.

I might want your advice if I do attempt to make it. (if you wouldn't mind)

It is way down on my knitting bucket list although it is gorgeous.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I doubt very seriously that any of those AOW`s are sober when they post their disgusting messages on here.
> I`ve always said that how anyone acts during alcohol binges is their true self coming to the surface.


There may be much truth to your thoughts, WBee. They truly are nuts!

One is repeatedly demanding "we" from this thread post on one of "their" threads. Yet, "they" do nothing but insult all of us across KP and wonder why we don't wish to associate or converse with them.

How crazy is that?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There may be much truth to your thoughts, WBee. They truly are nuts!
> 
> One is repeatedly demanding "we" from this thread post on one of "their" threads. Yet, "they" do nothing but insult all of us across KP and wonder why we don't wish to associate or converse with them.
> 
> How crazy is that?


I refuse point blank to be cannon fodder for their drunken binge hate fests. That`s why I only post here now. It`s where the best of the best post, and I wouldn`t want to be anywhere else.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I never tried dill dip on FF before; it was delicious.
> 
> I actually found Ketchup Chips (WBee's favorite) in a vending machine on the ferry to the island. They were pretty good; reminded me our BBQ chips, only sweeter. Made my fingers red though. :shock:


You know me so well Gifty ♥
I`ve always thought it unfair that Lays makes ketchup chips in Canada but not here in the USA.
And talking of Lays, have you seen their new flavours? Ewwwww . One is mac`n`cheese with bacon, another is coffee.....coffee chips sounds so revolting ugh!! 
From the feedback on Facebook about it, everyone who has tasted them gives them all a huge thumbs down.
The flavour choices I posted weren`t even accepted and they seem much nicer..... cheese and tomato, BBQ chicken, pork with apple sauce, chicken curry, shrimp cocktail, cheese pizza. Not one was accepted by the Lays people although I got lots of 'likes' from people I didn`t even know.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

As it was the first of the month yesterday,I went to buy some more yarn for my projects. I wanted 2 blue, 1 red, 1 white of the Red Heart 'With Love' brand for Bills Christmas afghan, and a Simply Soft 'autumn red' for my friend Sarah from Chicagos afghan.
Well in the local Walmart craft section they only had 1 white of the With Love brand. So today we went to pay our bills and went out of our way to go to another Walmart for more yarn. They had the yarn I wanted there luckily.
Well I noticed that the 'With Love' brand they were packaged differently. Even though they cost the same price as before I noticed that the new packaging is only 6 oz now instead of the 7 oz it used to be. That`s so sneaky


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I also bought another yellow skein of yarn to go with the blue as I`m making a scarf for hubby for Christmas in WVU Mountaineers colours. I pretended that the blue and yellow yarn was for our afghan I`m knitting, so hubby wouldn`t suspect anything.
If this winter is as bad as people say it will be, he will need it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love this story that I first saw last night. The libs are truly unhinged, and getting worse as the mid terms in November approaches.

http://therightscoop.com/wow-republican-angers-nancy-pelosi-so-much-she-chases-him-around-house-floor-during-session/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some smiles


Perfect joey, thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I refuse point blank to be cannon fodder for their drunken binge hate fests. That`s why I only post here now. It`s where the best of the best post, and I wouldn`t want to be anywhere else.


I agree. I long ago learned that they didn't want to hear my viewpoint, and I couldn't 't tolerate their aggressive meanness. Life is too short.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Random thought and question.

If I create art, I am an artist. If I play the violin I am a violinist. If I study languages I am a linguist. So if I were to race Indy cars does that make me a racist? Well I do have a lead foot on the highways, so that is probably why the AOW think I (and all of you too) am a racist.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> As I have been going through my stash, I have found that the older yarns have the same amount in both variegated and solid colors. You can also tell how old (approximately) a yarn is by the amount in the skein. At one time the Sugar and Cream yarn was 3 oz for both solid and variegated, now 2.5 solid and 2 for variegated.


And for the same price too I bet joey.

Here is the difference between the new packaging and the old packaging.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Random thought and question.
> 
> If I create art, I am an artist. If I play the violin I am a violinist. If I study languages I am a linguist. So if I were to race Indy cars does that make me a racist? Well I do have a lead foot on the highways, so that is probably why the AOW think I (and all of you too) am a racist.


Good one LTL!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is what I have been working on lately. The baby blanket with lovey tags is for my great-nephew, Porter, born 7/3/14. I will be able to meet him on Labor Day.

The larger All-in-One Top is for Porter's sister, Ellie, 27 months old. I don't like to give a gift to one child and not another, especially when they are so young.

The smaller All-in-One Top is for a friend's new grand-daughter born prematurely on Mother's Day. She should have been born in July and was in the hospital for a month.

I am also making another All-in-One Top for a second grand-niece, Katie, who is 2 1/2. She will be there when we meet Porter.

I loved the look of the toddler cabled coat. But, I have my eye on the Gracie Top too. It is lovely. I am posting a photo of that one (I'll pick a different color I think. Here is a link to the pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Gracie+top&u=&s=0


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My blackberry harvest is now safely gathered in. A grand total of 16 gallons picked...although it took 4 days to fill the last gallon freezer bag,
> Here`s the last of it. Bye bye berry bucket and berry reacher. See you next year!!


Does this also mean you will be retiring your berry picking outfits? What a disappointment to those that heard of the interestingly clad lady picking berries in her front yard. No more drive by shootings (photos) .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. I long ago learned that they didn't want to hear my viewpoint, and I couldn't 't tolerate their aggressive meanness. Life is too short.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what I have been working on lately. The baby blanket with lovey tags is for my great-nephew, Porter, born 7/3/14. I will be able to meet him on Labor Day.
> 
> The larger All-in-One Top is for Porter's sister, Ellie, 27 months old. I don't like to give a gift to one child and not another, especially when they are so young.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have any of you seen this coat, it is fantastic!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272304-1.html


That is fantastic.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I never tried dill dip on FF before; it was delicious.
> 
> I actually found Ketchup Chips (WBee's favorite) in a vending machine on the ferry to the island. They were pretty good; reminded me our BBQ chips, only sweeter. Made my fingers red though. :shock:


Have you tried fried dill or sweet pickles, KPG? They are a big seller at our state fairs. I haven't tried them as I'm not fond of pickles.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Does this also mean you will be retiring your berry picking outfits? What a disappointment to those that heard of the interestingly clad lady picking berries in her front yard. No more drive by shootings (photos) .


LOL solo. My berry picking outfits are already washed and put away for next year. 
I didn`t like going down the bottom of the driveway to pick berries because I was worried my dog Dixie would go on the road and get knocked down by one of those blue tourist buses going to and from the zip line further up the street.
Three years ago Janet Napolitano and a fleet of black 4WD vehicles carrying secret service agents were travelling on that road. I didn`t know this at the time until Bill next door informed us. He was supervisor at the 9-1-1 call center and had to send the police there to block the road.....just so Napolitano could go down on the zip line. No doubt we WV tax payers paid for that - and get inconvenienced by it too as our street is only one lane and is 4 miles long.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> As it was the first of the month yesterday,I went to buy some more yarn for my projects. I wanted 2 blue, 1 red, 1 white of the Red Heart 'With Love' brand for Bills Christmas afghan, and a Simply Soft 'autumn red' for my friend Sarah from Chicagos afghan.
> Well in the local Walmart craft section they only had 1 white of the With Love brand. So today we went to pay our bills and went out of our way to go to another Walmart for more yarn. They had the yarn I wanted there luckily.
> Well I noticed that the 'With Love' brand they were packaged differently. Even though they cost the same price as before I noticed that the new packaging is only 6 oz now instead of the 7 oz it used to be. That`s so sneaky


WeeBee, have you checked out RedHeart online? I just ordered from them and was pleased with my choices. The site might have discontinued brands/colors that you could use as well. Just a thought.

I have noticed that most corporations are substituting sizes and charging the same price. It is sneaky. Why not just be honest and say they had to increase their prices instead of deceiving the public.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://blog.heartland.org/2014/07/the-inversion-of-the-presidency/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> As I have been going through my stash, I have found that the older yarns have the same amount in both variegated and solid colors. You can also tell how old (approximately) a yarn is by the amount in the skein. At one time the Sugar and Cream yarn was 3 oz for both solid and variegated, now 2.5 solid and 2 for variegated.


This also applies to the super saver from RedHeart. I just bought solid and variegated and the variegated has less yards. I'm on an afghan kick now. Not to worry WeeBee, I will never approach 6 at one time as our resident queen of afghans does effortlessly.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what I have been working on lately. The baby blanket with lovey tags is for my great-nephew, Porter, born 7/3/14. I will be able to meet him on Labor Day.
> 
> The larger All-in-One Top is for Porter's sister, Ellie, 27 months old. I don't like to give a gift to one child and not another, especially when they are so young.
> 
> ...


Wow Knitty they are all so gorgeous. The all in one tops are breathtaking. The amount of detail in those must have taken ages to knit.
Way to go Knitty.....I can`t wait to see your loved ones wearing those beautiful creations. 
A lot of heirlooms for sure.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> WeeBee, have you checked out RedHeart online? I just ordered from them and was pleased with my choices. The site might have discontinued brands/colors that you could use as well. Just a thought.
> 
> *I have noticed that most corporations are substituting sizes and charging the same price. It is sneaky. Why not just be honest and say they had to increase their prices instead of deceiving the public.*


I couldn`t agree more solo about the sizes. Although I shouldn`t complain too much as I have read that hundreds of Walmarts in the USA have done away with their craft sections completely. It`s fortunate that we still have the craft stores in this area.
If I can`t find anymore of the RH 'With Love' yarn next month I will order online at Walmart and get them to ship to the store free of charge. I have had to do that with cable needles in the past.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ...


Thank you, too, joey. That was so nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, reminds me of the time I used 2 cups of salt instead of sugar when making a coffee cake. :shock:


Did you realize it before you baked it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll check ...
> 
> ETA: I did a quick search and didn't find that title anywhere.


What was your title, KPG? I searched and couldn't find it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And that reminds me of the time my mom used salt instead of sugar when making whipped cream. DB#1 first ex was from New Zealand and kept a bowl of salt on the counter and Mom thought it was sugar. It was actually pretty funny (but no whipped cream for the cake that meal).


Oh, boy - that would really taste bad. Poor Mom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Remember Jello 1-2-3? My sister was learning mixed fractions at school and thought 1 1/2 cups of water meant 11/2 (and for the "Barbie who hates math" lovers that is 5 and a half). Needless to say we had Jello 1-2-3-4-5-----


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what is really happening and everyone is hiding their heads in the sand.http://www.facebook.com/TheRepublicanCoffeeCornerWithAngela/photos/a.428099907270806.98526.428053320608798/684097011671093/?type=1&theater


Today on the news they said that the moderate Arab countries do not support Hamas or any terrorism. If that's true and we can work together, maybe we can stop some of this.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:
 

> Today on the news they said that the moderate Arab countries do not support Hamas or any terrorism. If that's true and we can work together, maybe we can stop some of this.


Megan Kelly and Sean Hannity both had the son if one of Hama's leaders on TV. He said that there will never be peace between Israel and the Arab states. It sounded like he is now Christian, but he spoke clearly about the drive of Islamists toward the Caliphate. I think the moderate Muslims in Jordan and Turkey might co-exist with Israel. However, Iran is the true problem. Unless Iran, Qatar, and ISIS are wiped out, peace is not in the cards. Israel can't do it, and Saudi Arabia and Egypt won't do it. So, unless America is willing to do it, the Caliphate will grow, and we will face annihilation. Iran will have nuclear weapons in less than a year. They will attack Israel. There is little hope with Obama in the WH.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I want to, but I got confused when reviewing the pattern.
> 
> I might want your advice if I do attempt to make it. (if you wouldn't mind)
> 
> It is way down on my knitting bucket list although it is gorgeous.


Happy to help if you decide to tackle it. Sounds like it was a lot of work to get the translation and cable charts together so it would probably be a challenging project. There are no little girls in my life that I would make if for now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some smiles


Loved them Joey, thanks for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You know me so well Gifty ♥
> I`ve always thought it unfair that Lays makes ketchup chips in Canada but not here in the USA.
> And talking of Lays, have you seen their new flavours? Ewwwww . One is mac`n`cheese with bacon, another is coffee.....coffee chips sounds so revolting ugh!!
> From the feedback on Facebook about it, everyone who has tasted them gives them all a huge thumbs down.
> The flavour choices I posted weren`t even accepted and they seem much nicer..... cheese and tomato, BBQ chicken, pork with apple sauce, chicken curry, shrimp cocktail, cheese pizza. Not one was accepted by the Lays people although I got lots of 'likes' from people I didn`t even know.


I didn't know they made different flavours between US and Canada. With the bigger American market, I'm surprised they don't make the ketchup chips in the US.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> As it was the first of the month yesterday,I went to buy some more yarn for my projects. I wanted 2 blue, 1 red, 1 white of the Red Heart 'With Love' brand for Bills Christmas afghan, and a Simply Soft 'autumn red' for my friend Sarah from Chicagos afghan.
> Well in the local Walmart craft section they only had 1 white of the With Love brand. So today we went to pay our bills and went out of our way to go to another Walmart for more yarn. They had the yarn I wanted there luckily.
> Well I noticed that the 'With Love' brand they were packaged differently. Even though they cost the same price as before I noticed that the new packaging is only 6 oz now instead of the 7 oz it used to be. That`s so sneaky


Some of the varigated and tweed yarns are also smaller balls at the same price as the solid colours. I guess yarn companies are going the way of food packaging where so many are now in smaller but at the same price.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I also bought another yellow skein of yarn to go with the blue as I`m making a scarf for hubby for Christmas in WVU Mountaineers colours. I pretended that the blue and yellow yarn was for our afghan I`m knitting, so hubby wouldn`t suspect anything.
> If this winter is as bad as people say it will be, he will need it.


Good thinking. Most guys that don't knit or crochet themselves don't seem to pay a lot of attention to works in progress.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I love this story that I first saw last night. The libs are truly unhinged, and getting worse as the mid terms in November approaches.
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/wow-republican-angers-nancy-pelosi-so-much-she-chases-him-around-house-floor-during-session/


too bad the cameras didn't get it all :lol: she's sure thin-skinned for a politician.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Good thinking. Most guys that don't knit or crochet themselves don't seem to pay a lot of attention to works in progress.


I`ve got 3 canvas bags hidden behind my couch and chairs in the living room with various afghan projects in them. The one I`m knitting now is our sons camo/brown afghan because he`s at work now so he won`t see it. 
As soon as hubbys in bed I will start his WVU scarf. I already wrote the pattern out last night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Megan Kelly and Sean Hannity both had the son if one of Hama's leaders on TV. He said that there will never be peace between Israel and the Arab states. It sounded like he is now Christian, but he spoke clearly about the drive of Islamists toward the Caliphate. I think the moderate Muslims in Jordan and Turkey might co-exist with Israel. However, Iran is the true problem. Unless Iran, Qatar, and ISIS are wiped out, peace is not in the cards. Israel can't do it, and Saudi Arabia and Egypt won't do it. So, unless America is willing to do it, the Caliphate will grow, and we will face annihilation. Iran will have nuclear weapons in less than a year. They will attack Israel. There is little hope with Obama in the WH.


We are in a bad way. The world is in pieces and falling apart.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Random thought and question.
> 
> If I create art, I am an artist. If I play the violin I am a violinist. If I study languages I am a linguist. So if I were to race Indy cars does that make me a racist? Well I do have a lead foot on the highways, so that is probably why the AOW think I (and all of you too) am a racist.


Also, parking in a garage doesn't make you a car, but the AOW thinks it does!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Megan Kelly and Sean Hannity both had the son if one of Hama's leaders on TV. He said that there will never be peace between Israel and the Arab states. It sounded like he is now Christian, but he spoke clearly about the drive of Islamists toward the Caliphate. I think the moderate Muslims in Jordan and Turkey might co-exist with Israel. However, Iran is the true problem. Unless Iran, Qatar, and ISIS are wiped out, peace is not in the cards. Israel can't do it, and Saudi Arabia and Egypt won't do it. So, unless America is willing to do it, the Caliphate will grow, and we will face annihilation. Iran will have nuclear weapons in less than a year. They will attack Israel. There is little hope with Obama in the WH.


I'm afraid you're right. It will take a miracle to keep Iran from getting a nuclear weapon. I believe they are closer than they say. Our faith is the most important thing - and all we have in the end.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know they made different flavours between US and Canada. With the bigger American market, I'm surprised they don't make the ketchup chips in the US.


I tasted some chips - doritos I think - tomato basil was good, pizza tasted like pizza - buffalo wings was too hot for me to try. I know a lot of kids who would go for ketchup chips (gross to me!). I have grandsons who put ketchup on their green beans!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw a new cotton yarn - called I Love This Cotton Yarn. Hobby Lobby is one that carries it - I don't know who else. It's supposed to be very soft. I'd like to try it for washcloths - especially for the babies. Has anyone tried it? It comes in lots of colors. I'm looking forward to visiting HobLob to check it out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tomorrow CB gets to rest - and that's what Sundays are for!

I hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have any of you seen this coat, it is fantastic!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272304-1.html


I agree - it's beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know the answer to that so went to google and the answer is YES. More interesting, McDonalds now posts nutrition info on their site. Poutine is a killer:
> per serving - 510 calories, 44 grams of carbs, 30 grams fat, 1010 mg of sodium, 17 grams of protein
> 
> It reminded me that there is legislation that makes fast food restaurants post nutrition info.


Here, too, WCK. They have to post. I try not to look at it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some smiles


These are good ones!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As it was the first of the month yesterday,I went to buy some more yarn for my projects. I wanted 2 blue, 1 red, 1 white of the Red Heart 'With Love' brand for Bills Christmas afghan, and a Simply Soft 'autumn red' for my friend Sarah from Chicagos afghan.
> Well in the local Walmart craft section they only had 1 white of the With Love brand. So today we went to pay our bills and went out of our way to go to another Walmart for more yarn. They had the yarn I wanted there luckily.
> Well I noticed that the 'With Love' brand they were packaged differently. Even though they cost the same price as before I noticed that the new packaging is only 6 oz now instead of the 7 oz it used to be. That`s so sneaky


Yes, there's a club of "sneaky" out there, and it has a lot of members - food, medicine, now yarn!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what I have been working on lately. The baby blanket with lovey tags is for my great-nephew, Porter, born 7/3/14. I will be able to meet him on Labor Day.
> 
> The larger All-in-One Top is for Porter's sister, Ellie, 27 months old. I don't like to give a gift to one child and not another, especially when they are so young.
> 
> ...


These are beautiful, KC! Every single one is outstanding!

What kind of yarn did you use for the purple ones? I'd love to get some but I'm not sure what to look for. Do you have the name?

It's so thoughtful of you to have something for each child.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL solo. My berry picking outfits are already washed and put away for next year.
> I didn`t like going down the bottom of the driveway to pick berries because I was worried my dog Dixie would go on the road and get knocked down by one of those blue tourist buses going to and from the zip line further up the street.
> Three years ago Janet Napolitano and a fleet of black 4WD vehicles carrying secret service agents were travelling on that road. I didn`t know this at the time until Bill next door informed us. He was supervisor at the 9-1-1 call center and had to send the police there to block the road.....just so Napolitano could go down on the zip line. No doubt we WV tax payers paid for that - and get inconvenienced by it too as our street is only one lane and is 4 miles long.


Janet Napolitano - that makes me sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://blog.heartland.org/2014/07/the-inversion-of-the-presidency/


Very good article. We are in a crisis situation. And now House and Senate are on vacation, president is going to Martha's Vineyard, and a Supreme Court Justice was on a talk show trashing her colleagues to Katie Couric.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Solo, you are becoming quite the picture lady! Loved them all!

KC, your knitting is beautiful. When do you find the time to do all of this work?

Wendy, can you use any of the yarn I sent you? I saw Ronnie's blankie but there should be more left. If you cannot use those colors, then give it to someone who might use it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Solo, you are becoming quite the picture lady! Loved them all!
> 
> KC, your knitting is beautiful. When do you find the time to do all of this work?
> 
> Wendy, can you use any of the yarn I sent you? I saw Ronnie's blankie but there should be more left. If you cannot use those colors, then give it to someone who might use it.


Most definately, thank you Janie ♥♥
When I was knitting Ronnies blankie with the claret, I was thinking that I just might knit a scarf for me in the lacey heart pattern I did for Ronnie as I enjoyed knitting with the yarn. And I liked the pattern too.
Everyone I have showed Ronnies blankie to, the first thing they say is not..'aww cute kittie', but rather..."I love that blue yarn, it`s gorgeous"

:mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what I have been working on lately. The baby blanket with lovey tags is for my great-nephew, Porter, born 7/3/14. I will be able to meet him on Labor Day.
> 
> The larger All-in-One Top is for Porter's sister, Ellie, 27 months old. I don't like to give a gift to one child and not another, especially when they are so young.
> 
> ...


The blanket and tops are all lovely KC. You sure were productive with your knitting on top of your gardening and preserves. The self patterning yarn was perfect for the all-in-one tops.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL solo. My berry picking outfits are already washed and put away for next year.
> I didn`t like going down the bottom of the driveway to pick berries because I was worried my dog Dixie would go on the road and get knocked down by one of those blue tourist buses going to and from the zip line further up the street.
> Three years ago Janet Napolitano and a fleet of black 4WD vehicles carrying secret service agents were travelling on that road. I didn`t know this at the time until Bill next door informed us. He was supervisor at the 9-1-1 call center and had to send the police there to block the road.....just so Napolitano could go down on the zip line. No doubt we WV tax payers paid for that - and get inconvenienced by it too as our street is only one lane and is 4 miles long.


My mind is boggled at the image of her using the zip line :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> My mind is boggled at the image of her using the zip line :shock:


I must have had PMS at the time, because I remember making a catty comment to hubby that I`m surprised the zip wire didn`t snap when she was using it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I couldn`t agree more solo about the sizes. Although I shouldn`t complain too much as I have read that hundreds of Walmarts in the USA have done away with their craft sections completely. It`s fortunate that we still have the craft stores in this area.
> If I can`t find anymore of the RH 'With Love' yarn next month I will order online at Walmart and get them to ship to the store free of charge. I have had to do that with cable needles in the past.


The Walmarts here are downsizing their crafts too. One of their managers comes to the shop sometimes and she said that they have to make a minimum $/sq foot or cut back. Surprising since knit and crochet are still growing in popularity.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve got 3 canvas bags hidden behind my couch and chairs in the living room with various afghan projects in them. The one I`m knitting now is our sons camo/brown afghan because he`s at work now so he won`t see it.
> As soon as hubbys in bed I will start his WVU scarf. I already wrote the pattern out last night.


 :thumbup: Good thing they're all on different schedules so you can keep up with them all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow CB gets to rest - and that's what Sundays are for!
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


The same for you Bonnie. It's a long weekend in most of Canada this weekend so lucky me has 3 days off from Sun thru Tue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Here, too, WCK. They have to post. I try not to look at it.


I knew most fast foods have a lot of carbs and fat; it's the amount of sodium that shocked me. Looks like they're trying to bring in a better selection of healthier food. My mom meets friends she used to work with for coffee and a muffin at McDonalds or Tim Hortons. It's nice to have a less expensive option for people.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Most definately, thank you Janie ♥♥
> When I was knitting Ronnies blankie with the claret, I was thinking that I just might knit a scarf for me in the lacey heart pattern I did for Ronnie as I enjoyed knitting with the yarn. And I liked the pattern too.
> Everyone I have showed Ronnies blankie to, the first thing they say is not..'aww cute kittie', but rather..."I love that blue yarn, it`s gorgeous"
> 
> :mrgreen:


So nice that you're going to make something for yourself too Wendy!! and you can think of Jane every time you wear it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning Denim & Pearls!

This is day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Denim & Pearls!
> 
> This is day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


  :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw a new cotton yarn - called I Love This Cotton Yarn. Hobby Lobby is one that carries it - I don't know who else. It's supposed to be very soft. I'd like to try it for washcloths - especially for the babies. Has anyone tried it? It comes in lots of colors. I'm looking forward to visiting HobLob to check it out.


I haven't but my friend really likes it. It has a much softer feel than some of Red Heart's yarn. And if you need more they will order it for you.

Watch it does have dye lots is that is important for your project.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I just saw a clip of Nancy Pelosi running across the Senate Floor to get to another Senator. It looks hilarious.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We are in a bad way. The world is in pieces and falling apart.


But, God is good. That's what I cling to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Denim & Pearls!
> 
> This is day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


Good morning!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> But, God is good. That's what I cling to.


Yes!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I just saw a clip of Nancy Pelosi running across the Senate Floor to get to another Senator. It looks hilarious.


They just had the congressman she was chasing down on TV. He was a calm man. He handled her breakdown well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I haven't but my friend really likes it. It has a much softer feel than some of Red Heart's yarn. And if you need more they will order it for you.
> 
> Watch it does have dye lots is that is important for your project.


Good to know about the dye lots. Thanks LTL.

I can't wait to try it. Maybe today.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> These are beautiful, KC! Every single one is outstanding!
> 
> What kind of yarn did you use for the purple ones? I'd love to get some but I'm not sure what to look for. Do you have the name?
> 
> It's so thoughtful of you to have something for each child.


Unfortunately, I probably found the last of it at Joann's. It is Bernat Jacquards Petunia. I'd wanted to make a few of the All-in-One tops, and I liked that yarn for it. It is DK weight and just surprises me each time I work with it. So, when I started looking, I found some at Joann's. Then, I saw on KP that Bernat was discontinuing it. So, I bought some more. The only thing I did differently was to use a size 4 needle and go up a size. That seemed to make it the size I wanted. The pattern called for a size 6 needle. I just thought the smaller needle would make it look nicer for a child's top.

If you'd like a skein or two, pm me. It takes less than a skein for a baby top, and I have extra of the purple yarn (Petunia). Wish I had bought more of the Rosebud when I did. It became unavailable early. Why is Bernat discontinuing it? It makes no sense to me, but it is probably a financial decision. I bought some of Mary Maxim's comparable yarn (except it is worsted, not DK). I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, I probably found the last of it at Joann's. It is Bernat Jacquards Petunia. I'd wanted to make a few of the All-in-One tops, and I liked that yarn for it. It is DK weight and just surprises me each time I work with it. So, when I started looking, I found some at Joann's. Then, I saw on KP that Bernat was discontinuing it. So, I bought some more. The only thing I did differently was to use a size 4 needle and go up a size. That seemed to make it the size I wanted. The pattern called for a size 6 needle. I just thought the smaller needle would make it look nicer for a child's top.
> 
> If you'd like a skein or two, pm me. It takes less than a skein for a baby top, and I have extra of the purple yarn (Petunia). Wish I had bought more of the Rosebud when I did. It became unavailable early. Why is Bernat discontinuing it? It makes no sense to me, but it is probably a financial decision. I bought some of Mary Maxim's comparable yarn (except it is worsted, not DK). I haven't tried it yet.


Thanks for all the info. It's so nice of you to offer me some, but i don't have a project in mind. I was going to see where I could find it and then decide what to do with it. But thank you anyway - it's very nice of you to offer to part with something that's no longer available.

I wonder why it's discontinued. I agree - surely financial. What a shame, though - it made such beautiful patterns. I'll look for the Mary Maxim yarn. Thanks, KC!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

There was such a sad story on the news last night about an Australian couple that abandoned their baby born to a surrogate in Thailand because he has Downs. They did take the healthy baby girl back to Australia. Little "Gammy" also has lung infections and is in the hospital in Thailand.

It's just so heartbreaking that people turn babies into commoditiies - "this one's not quite right, so I won't take him". If the baby girl finds out about this later, how can she not feel that if she's not "perfect" her parents won't love her anymore.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/thai-surrogate-says-australian-couple-abandoned-baby-with-down-syndrome-1.1944214


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Denim & Pearls!
> 
> This is day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


Amen, good morning Ger.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was such a sad story on the news last night about an Australian couple that abandoned their baby born to a surrogate in Thailand because he has Downs. They did take the healthy baby girl back to Australia. Little "Gammy" also has lung infections and is in the hospital in Thailand.
> 
> It's just so heartbreaking that people turn babies into commoditiies - "this one's not quite right, so I won't take him". If the baby girl finds out about this later, how can she not feel that if she's not "perfect" her parents won't love her anymore.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/thai-surrogate-says-australian-couple-abandoned-baby-with-down-syndrome-1.1944214


Has there been research to find out why children are being born with Downs! It seems to me more & more babies are being born with Downs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is DH & I on the beach--but those thongs sure do hurt!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what I have been working on lately. The baby blanket with lovey tags is for my great-nephew, Porter, born 7/3/14. I will be able to meet him on Labor Day.
> 
> The larger All-in-One Top is for Porter's sister, Ellie, 27 months old. I don't like to give a gift to one child and not another, especially when they are so young.
> 
> ...


KC, those are beautiful. I especially love Gracie's top.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Solo, you are becoming quite the picture lady! Loved them all!
> 
> KC, your knitting is beautiful. When do you find the time to do all of this work?
> 
> Wendy, can you use any of the yarn I sent you? I saw Ronnie's blankie but there should be more left. If you cannot use those colors, then give it to someone who might use it.


Janie, did you mean KPG? I have not posted any pictures.

I'm glad you arrived home safe and sound.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm afraid you're right. It will take a miracle to keep Iran from getting a nuclear weapon. I believe they are closer than they say. Our faith is the most important thing - and all we have in the end.


We keep giving them extensions, so I'm sure you are right that they will have the nuclear weapon sooner than our leaders think.This last extension was 4 months.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is DH & I on the beach--but those thongs sure do hurt!


You are so funny Janie. Thanks for the belly laugh.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

My friend sent me this

Ive received many remarkable nature photographs over the years but this photo of a nesting Falcon is perhaps the most remarkable Nature shot that Ive ever seen. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Nature is truly breath-taking! Amazing what people can capture when at the right place at the right time. Absolutely amazing how close this shooter got to the Falcon. The younger ones probably have never seen a falcon and wouldn't recognize it. enjoy ~got

http://i.imgur.com/YW6Fufm.jpg

I do not get it


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is DH & I on the beach--but those thongs sure do hurt!


I am blind............................


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, I probably found the last of it at Joann's. It is Bernat Jacquards Petunia. I'd wanted to make a few of the All-in-One tops, and I liked that yarn for it. It is DK weight and just surprises me each time I work with it. So, when I started looking, I found some at Joann's. Then, I saw on KP that Bernat was discontinuing it. So, I bought some more. The only thing I did differently was to use a size 4 needle and go up a size. That seemed to make it the size I wanted. The pattern called for a size 6 needle. I just thought the smaller needle would make it look nicer for a child's top.
> 
> If you'd like a skein or two, pm me. It takes less than a skein for a baby top, and I have extra of the purple yarn (Petunia). Wish I had bought more of the Rosebud when I did. It became unavailable early. Why is Bernat discontinuing it? It makes no sense to me, but it is probably a financial decision. I bought some of Mary Maxim's comparable yarn (except it is worsted, not DK). I haven't tried it yet.


I'm not sure about Bernat, but some other self patterning yarns have been discontinued because the more complex designs they make are more of a problem when the yarn breaks in the mill and has to be knotted to be re-joined. That causes a break in the design and makes customers mad (and cuts into their profits). One of the major mills in Turkey also closed down and left a lot of yarn companies scrambling to have their fiber processed so a lot of them culled their product line.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was such a sad story on the news last night about an Australian couple that abandoned their baby born to a surrogate in Thailand because he has Downs. They did take the healthy baby girl back to Australia. Little "Gammy" also has lung infections and is in the hospital in Thailand.
> 
> It's just so heartbreaking that people turn babies into commoditiies - "this one's not quite right, so I won't take him". If the baby girl finds out about this later, how can she not feel that if she's not "perfect" her parents won't love her anymore.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/thai-surrogate-says-australian-couple-abandoned-baby-with-down-syndrome-1.1944214


I'm sure that will cross her mind. Very sad. Poor little boy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Has there been research to find out why children are being born with Downs! It seems to me more & more babies are being born with Downs.


There are probably a lot of things that affect chromosome development. The mother's age is one factor and more women are waiting longer to have babies so that might be one cause.

We have a girl with Downs in our extended family and I have ties to one of our local support groups which has introduced me to many more. Once in a while a person with Downs also has behavioral issues, but almost every person I've met has a very loving and generous nature. Sadly many people with Downs also have heart problems and other health issues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is DH & I on the beach--but those thongs sure do hurt!


OMG Janie - I hope you put your sun screen on!!! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been thinking just the opposite. More are being aborted than before.


A large percentage are being aborted. I don't know the number, but it's very high. It's so ironic because now people with all kinds of disabilities/differences are such an important part of society. We've learned so much about how to help.

percentage of down's babies being aborted.

I searched "percentage of downs babies being aborted" on Google. Search Results (Just the first lines of the first three):

Did You Know? 90% of Babies With Down Syndrome are ...
www.lifenews.com/.../did-you-know-90-of-babies-with-d...
LifeNews.com
Apr 4, 2013 - The appalling rate of babies with Down syndrome who are aborted is no secret. When parents receive a prenatal diagnosis, 9 times out of 10, ...

Down Syndrome Births Drop in U.S. as More Women Abort ...
abcnews.go.com  Health
ABC News
Nov 2, 2009 - The number of Down Syndrome cases is declining enough in the United States to raise concerns that research funding to study the congenital ...

90 percent of Down syndrome children in America are aborted
www.politifact.com/.../rick-santorum-says-90-percent-dow...
PolitiFact.com
Feb 27, 2012 - We're looking at two claims from that exchange; but here we're focusing on here is that "90 percent of Down syndrome children in America are ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have been thinking just the opposite. More are being aborted than before.


  That too. But for those that are born, they are much more active in the community and a real blessing to those that love them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We keep giving them extensions, so I'm sure you are right that they will have the nuclear weapon sooner than our leaders think.This last extension was 4 months.


Isn't it ironic that we don't believe people who come right out and say we should be destroyed and do believe them when they say they aren't creating weapons that would do the job??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> My friend sent me this
> 
> Ive received many remarkable nature photographs over the years but this photo of a nesting Falcon is perhaps the most remarkable Nature shot that Ive ever seen. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Nature is truly breath-taking! Amazing what people can capture when at the right place at the right time. Absolutely amazing how close this shooter got to the Falcon. The younger ones probably have never seen a falcon and wouldn't recognize it. enjoy ~got
> 
> ...


 :lol: I had a friend with a falcon but it never learned to fly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That too. But for those that are born, they are much more active in the community and a real blessing to those that love them.


Yes. It's dreadful that these babies are given no chance at life. I truly believe that sometime in the future people will be horrified that babies in the womb were killed - with their mothers' approval - and brutally - just as we now are horrified that "witches" were burned at the stake.

In both cases, ignorance is to blame - except that now ignorance is based on DENIAL OF SCIENTIFIC FACT. There is NO denying that the fetus - I should say the embryo - at conception has the DNA unique to that individual human being.

(Please excuse the caps if they're too loud.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Isn't it ironic that we don't believe people who come right out and say we should be destroyed and do believe them when they say they aren't creating weapons that would do the job??


There you go again, WCK, being completely rational and understanding exactly what's going on - and putting it so well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I had a friend with a falcon but it never learned to fly.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I had a friend with a falcon but it never learned to fly.


Never mind - I was going to explain it to LTL, but then it would give away the surprise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not sure about Bernat, but some other self patterning yarns have been discontinued because the more complex designs they make are more of a problem when the yarn breaks in the mill and has to be knotted to be re-joined. That causes a break in the design and makes customers mad (and cuts into their profits). One of the major mills in Turkey also closed down and left a lot of yarn companies scrambling to have their fiber processed so a lot of them culled their product line.


Too bad that happened - it was a breakthrough - being able to make those pretty flowers by just knitting.

I went shopping today and after a slow start - success!

I'm excited! I finished Sarah's shawl but needed a little more yarn for the fringe. Found it. I also wanted to put a button on it because it's heavy yarn and a button would help keep it together - found a cute one that goes with the yarn. And - number three - Sarah's brother liked her scarf so much - very soft - that he asked if I could make him one. Of course, he wasn't interested in a pink/orange/white color scheme. I was looking for Bernat Softee Chunky in Denim Ombre and I FOUND IT!!! I'm so glad because he seldom asks for anything - and also because he's the grandchild who started me knitting blankets for all of them. He's fourteen now, approaching 6 feet tall, and still the sweetest boy. Just like his Dad, our son! (I need a fluttering heart icon here!) :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> A large percentage are being aborted. I don't know the number, but it's very high. It's so ironic because now people with all kinds of disabilities/differences are such an important part of society. We've learned so much about how to help.
> 
> percentage of down's babies being aborted.
> 
> ...


That's even worse than I imagined, but then there are so many superficial reasons for abortion that I guess I shouldn't be so surprised.

In the past few years there have been so many amazing stories of surgeries to save the life or resolve a problem for unborn babies and on the other side, people who think of babies as an object rather than a life. I know those surgeries have made some doctors and nurses turn away from performing abortions. I remember one image where the baby grabbed onto the surgeons finger while the operation was taking place - it was amazing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. It's dreadful that these babies are given no chance at life. I truly believe that sometime in the future people will be horrified that babies in the womb were killed - with their mothers' approval - and brutally - just as we now are horrified that "witches" were burned at the stake.
> 
> In both cases, ignorance is to blame - except that now ignorance is based on DENIAL OF SCIENTIFIC FACT. There is NO denying that the fetus - I should say the embryo - at conception has the DNA unique to that individual human being.
> 
> (Please excuse the caps if they're too loud.)


I agree with you Bonnie! Many things used to be legal that people now realize are wrong. What would have happened if people said "I wouldn't own a slave, but it's not right for me to tell others they shouldn't"?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Too bad that happened - it was a breakthrough - being able to make those pretty flowers by just knitting.
> 
> I went shopping today and after a slow start - success!
> 
> I'm excited! I finished Sarah's shawl but needed a little more yarn for the fringe. Found it. I also wanted to put a button on it because it's heavy yarn and a button would help keep it together - found a cute one that goes with the yarn. And - number three - Sarah's brother liked her scarf so much - very soft - that he asked if I could make him one. Of course, he wasn't interested in a pink/orange/white color scheme. I was looking for Bernat Softee Chunky in Denim Ombre and I FOUND IT!!! I'm so glad because he seldom asks for anything - and also because he's the grandchild who started me knitting blankets for all of them. He's fourteen now, approaching 6 feet tall, and still the sweetest boy. Just like his Dad, our son! (I need a fluttering heart icon here!) :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: for a very successful shopping day. Gotta love it when everyone's happy with what you've made and you find exactly what you're looking for.

Is this your gs who also plays the drums?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's even worse than I imagined, but then there are so many superficial reasons for abortion that I guess I shouldn't be so surprised.
> 
> In the past few years there have been so many amazing stories of surgeries to save the life or resolve a problem for unborn babies and on the other side, people who think of babies as an object rather than a life. I know those surgeries have made some doctors and nurses turn away from performing abortions. I remember one image where the baby grabbed onto the surgeons finger while the operation was taking place - it was amazing.


I saw that, too. Another thing I think is that people used to admire sacrifice. Now it's considered foolish. What a shame. Of course parents who are raising a child with disabilities have to make sacrifices, and so they opt out.

Without belief in a loving God, and with the belief that this is all there is, people try to get what they can now with no hope for anything past this life that we know now. I think that's part of it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is DH & I on the beach--but those thongs sure do hurt!


I can't get enough Purell in my eyes to rid myself of the image. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello D&P gang. Family is keeping me on my toes. Took GD school clothes shopping,next week taking GS. I have trouble doing both at the same time so I had them draw straws to see who went first. Life is Good, hope all is well with you and your families.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

KC, the blanket , sweaters and top are simply beautiful. The striping on the cardi's is fabulous. Your talent in color,style and needlework all work together. you are a great fiber artist.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> My friend sent me this
> 
> Ive received many remarkable nature photographs over the years but this photo of a nesting Falcon is perhaps the most remarkable Nature shot that Ive ever seen. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Nature is truly breath-taking! Amazing what people can capture when at the right place at the right time. Absolutely amazing how close this shooter got to the Falcon. The younger ones probably have never seen a falcon and wouldn't recognize it. enjoy ~got
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Taking a break, from Christmas gift making

I dyed some roving to use size 50 needles to make one of my son's a cushy bench warmer when he goes to Redskins games. I dyed it maroon and have some gold silk roving so I will use the two together and knit it up. Personally I think the dying process takes longer than the knitting of it. I am also attempting to crochet my first afghan for him. It is red and white stripes on a diagonal and a large blue stripe with stars in the center then more rows. I won't see him for a week so I am trying to get done as much as I can.

Working on my other son's afghan which is knitted. He randomly pops in so I have to be sneaky about that one. Then I have to do my daughter's afghan that needs to be knit up but that I will start when I am done with the two of those. So less than four months (I can't believe it) So off to knit some more. Thank goodness for the Hopper.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I just saw a clip of Nancy Pelosi running across the Senate Floor to get to another Senator. It looks hilarious.


Just think if T. Marino had ran across the floor instead of Nancy P. The press, Fem's and Donk's would still be screaming 'War On Woman.' 
These people represent us. No wonder the world is laughing at us........ well not to our face, they want tax funded financial aide first and foremost........then they laugh.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Taking a break, from Christmas gift making
> 
> I dyed some roving to use size 50 needles to make one of my son's a cushy bench warmer when he goes to Redskins games. I dyed it maroon and have some gold silk roving so I will use the two together and knit it up. Personally I think the dying process takes longer than the knitting of it. I am also attempting to crochet my first afghan for him. It is red and white stripes on a diagonal and a large blue stripe with stars in the center then more rows. I won't see him for a week so I am trying to get done as much as I can.
> 
> Working on my other son's afghan which is knitted. He randomly pops in so I have to be sneaky about that one. Then I have to do my daughter's afghan that needs to be knit up but that I will start when I am done with the two of those. So less than four months (I can't believe it) So off to knit some more. Thank goodness for the Hopper.


I hope you will find the time to post a picture of your projects. They sound great. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: for a very successful shopping day. Gotta love it when everyone's happy with what you've made and you find exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> Is this your gs who also plays the drums?


Yes. He and his sister are the only ones who live nearby - about ten minutes away. We see them at least once a week.

You're right - I'm still smiling about what I bought!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Taking a break, from Christmas gift making
> 
> I dyed some roving to use size 50 needles to make one of my son's a cushy bench warmer when he goes to Redskins games. I dyed it maroon and have some gold silk roving so I will use the two together and knit it up. Personally I think the dying process takes longer than the knitting of it. I am also attempting to crochet my first afghan for him. It is red and white stripes on a diagonal and a large blue stripe with stars in the center then more rows. I won't see him for a week so I am trying to get done as much as I can.
> 
> Working on my other son's afghan which is knitted. He randomly pops in so I have to be sneaky about that one. Then I have to do my daughter's afghan that needs to be knit up but that I will start when I am done with the two of those. So less than four months (I can't believe it) So off to knit some more. Thank goodness for the Hopper.


Nice projects! Lots to do.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> My friend sent me this
> 
> Ive received many remarkable nature photographs over the years but this photo of a nesting Falcon is perhaps the most remarkable Nature shot that Ive ever seen. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Nature is truly breath-taking! Amazing what people can capture when at the right place at the right time. Absolutely amazing how close this shooter got to the Falcon. The younger ones probably have never seen a falcon and wouldn't recognize it. enjoy ~got
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was the birthday party CB? Did you have lots of fun with the kids?


These last few days have been a blur. Yes the party was fun. My gs got alot of fishing equipment. I got him a chair to sit in at the pond while fishing, an ice cream maker and a card for Sonic for after school treats. I forgot to ask my brother about the Mexican beetles.
We had rain so the kids didn't get to fish or swim. My 14 yo gs got to target practice with guns. We watched alot of cartoons and home movies. Had everyone over again for that. We didn't go to bed until 3:00 this morning. DD left at 2:30 going home.
I took a 2 hour nap today so am getting rested. 
Tomorrow I am taking gd to her driving test. So back no sleeping late tomorrow. 
I am trying to get caught up on Denim. Lots of chatting while I have been gone. I have tried to check in but am lost. 
Have Gerslay left on her trip yet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Common Core is changing Education. I don't think it is for the better. I just finished reading a book called "American History in Black and White" by David Barton. The real racists in the US were democrats. the African American's rights were the same as any white man until the Democrats gained control of the government after the Civil war.
> 
> U.S. history takes drastic left turn this fall
> 
> ...


Terrible. They are deliberately undermining the patriotic spirit of our country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, returned home, tired but up!
> 
> I have been catching up on reading & agree that the AOL are very hateful!
> 
> ...


I am glad you are home safe. This winter will be something to look forward to going back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> These last few days have been a blur. Yes the party was fun. My gs got alot of fishing equipment. I got him a chair to sit in at the pond while fishing, an ice cream maker and a card for Sonic for after school treats. I forgot to ask my brother about the Mexican beetles.
> We had rain so the kids didn't get to fish or swim. My 14 yo gs got to target practice with guns. We watched alot of cartoons and home movies. Had everyone over again for that. We didn't go to bed until 3:00 this morning. DD left at 2:30 going home.
> I took a 2 hour nap today so am getting rested.
> Tomorrow I am taking gd to her driving test. So back no sleeping late tomorrow.
> ...


Wow - 3:00 in the morning! I haven't done that one yet. I'm glad you could get a nap.

We're up early tomorrow, too. The guy who fixed the refrigerator is coming to put a new thermostat in the oven. It's the original oven from 1975! Then we have to ask him about a leak from the freezer to the refrigerator that developed after he worked on it.

I'm itching to knit with my new goodies! I'll have to wait till tomorrow. Good luck to your gd on her driving test. That's a big deal! We had one who just passed his about two weeks ago. He's been driving a lot but doesn't have a job, so when the gas runs out, he's back on foot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I doubt very seriously that any of those AOW`s are sober when they post their disgusting messages on here.
> I`ve always said that how anyone acts during alcohol binges is their true self coming to the surface.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some smiles


Yes to all of those joeys!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what I have been working on lately. The baby blanket with lovey tags is for my great-nephew, Porter, born 7/3/14. I will be able to meet him on Labor Day.
> 
> The larger All-in-One Top is for Porter's sister, Ellie, 27 months old. I don't like to give a gift to one child and not another, especially when they are so young.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work! I really love the orange top. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> These last few days have been a blur. Yes the party was fun. My gs got alot of fishing equipment. I got him a chair to sit in at the pond while fishing, an ice cream maker and a card for Sonic for after school treats. I forgot to ask my brother about the Mexican beetles.
> We had rain so the kids didn't get to fish or swim. My 14 yo gs got to target practice with guns. We watched alot of cartoons and home movies. Had everyone over again for that. We didn't go to bed until 3:00 this morning. DD left at 2:30 going home.
> I took a 2 hour nap today so am getting rested.
> Tomorrow I am taking gd to her driving test. So back no sleeping late tomorrow.
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WeeBee, have you checked out RedHeart online? I just ordered from them and was pleased with my choices. The site might have discontinued brands/colors that you could use as well. Just a thought.
> 
> I have noticed that most corporations are substituting sizes and charging the same price. It is sneaky. Why not just be honest and say they had to increase their prices instead of deceiving the public.


I noticed the coffee cans are getting smaller too but same price. Also toilet paper rolls are shorter and smaller. Grrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My mind is boggled at the image of her using the zip line :shock:


Now that you mention it. :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I noticed the coffee cans are getting smaller too but same price. Also toilet paper rolls are shorter and smaller. Grrr.


Plus, have you seen where it is "recycled" toilet paper! Yuk!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just saw a clip of Nancy Pelosi running across the Senate Floor to get to another Senator. It looks hilarious.


Too funny. She could have just used her broom. :-o :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> But, God is good. That's what I cling to.


That is our only hope.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was such a sad story on the news last night about an Australian couple that abandoned their baby born to a surrogate in Thailand because he has Downs. They did take the healthy baby girl back to Australia. Little "Gammy" also has lung infections and is in the hospital in Thailand.
> 
> It's just so heartbreaking that people turn babies into commoditiies - "this one's not quite right, so I won't take him". If the baby girl finds out about this later, how can she not feel that if she's not "perfect" her parents won't love her anymore.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/thai-surrogate-says-australian-couple-abandoned-baby-with-down-syndrome-1.1944214


That is just terrible! How could someone do that?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, did you mean KPG? I have not posted any pictures.
> 
> I'm glad you arrived home safe and sound.


I do get confused from time to time, but think it was Joey. I could be wrong again, but then I'm always RIGHT!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that you mention it. :lol:


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is DH & I on the beach--but those thongs sure do hurt!


My eyes! :shock: :lol: You can see some things on the beach. My dd and I were walking one time . We went under the pier and saw a man tanning nude. He was tanned and his hair was all curly and blond on his butt. HAHa. We laughed out loud. He must have worked in one of the clubs. 
He thought everyone would be impressed but everyone behind laughed too. :roll: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I went to Hobby Lobby today to look for the soft cotton yarn. They had moved. So I went the 4 miles to the new location. The store stood alone, quite a bit back from the road. I drove in - not a car in the parking lot. That meant no customers AND no employees. A big sign said NOW OPEN, but I didn't go in.

Maybe Hobby Lobby is closed on Sundays. I'll try to find out.


I just found out - yes, they are closed on Sundays. Good for them! Now I get to treat myself to another trip this week!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My new neighbor has 4 boys all are austic. The oldest is mildly, but still cannot do much by himself. His dad tries to teach him how to play catch, but he cannot catch the ball. Their yard connects to ours & when they play, they run around & scream. They sure are cute boys?

I took then 4 loaves of zucchini bread before we left last week as she has said she doesn't have time to cook, as the boys are one year apart 8, 7, 6, 5 years old.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> These last few days have been a blur. Yes the party was fun. My gs got alot of fishing equipment. I got him a chair to sit in at the pond while fishing, an ice cream maker and a card for Sonic for after school treats. I forgot to ask my brother about the Mexican beetles.
> We had rain so the kids didn't get to fish or swim. My 14 yo gs got to target practice with guns. We watched alot of cartoons and home movies. Had everyone over again for that. We didn't go to bed until 3:00 this morning. DD left at 2:30 going home.
> I took a 2 hour nap today so am getting rested.
> Tomorrow I am taking gd to her driving test. So back no sleeping late tomorrow.
> ...


We're just about all packed here. How about you...are you ready to go? We'll be picking you up about 7am Tuesday! Don't forget your knitting!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint but I found the picture of the people on the net! Thought it would be funny to say it was DH & I.

I will have DH take a picture of me from the back soon.

Goodnight dear friends as it is nearly 11 PM.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My In-laws had foster children. Two had Downs. Billy was 6 years older than my oldest son. He had the health issues, and had difficulty speaking. He passed away at 13. I believe he was with my in-laws about 5 years. He was very loving and was a good friend and playmate for my son, when they were able to spend time together. My sons heart was broken when Billy died. (before you ask- I did take him to the funeral). The girl was a baby and she was not with them very long.


What wonderful people your in-laws are.
Every Downs child I have been around are so loving and sweet. There was a girl at our church that was so sweet and always ran up to everyone and gave them a big hug.
I can see how your son will be heart broken over the lost of his friend.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I found the picture of the people on the net! Thought it would be funny to say it was DH & I.
> 
> I will have DH take a picture of me from the back soon.
> 
> Goodnight dear friends as it is nearly 11 PM.


Night Jane...!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My eyes! :shock: :lol: You can see some things on the beach. My dd and I were walking one time . We went under the pier and saw a man tanning nude. He was tanned and his hair was all curly and blond on his butt. HAHa. We laughed out loud. He must have worked in one of the clubs.
> He thought everyone would be impressed but everyone behind laughed too. :roll: :lol:


Sounds like he had an inflated opinion of himself - or maybe never saw himself from behind! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My new neighbor has 4 boys all are austic. The oldest is mildly, but still cannot do much by himself. His dad tries to teach him how to play catch, but he cannot catch the ball. Their yard connects to ours & when they play, they run around & scream. They sure are cute boys?
> 
> I took then 4 loaves of zucchini bread before we left last week as she has said she doesn't have time to cook, as the boys are one year apart 8, 7, 6, 5 years old.


Oh, my gosh, Jane. Now that's tough - unbelievably tough. My daughter has five kids, all two years apart - and it's like a preschool run amok sometimes! But four boys and all autistic. What a handful. I'm saying a prayer for them tonight.

It was so nice of you to take them the zucchini bread. I'm sure it meant a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What wonderful people your in-laws are.
> Every Downs child I have been around are so loving and sweet. There was a girl at our church that was so sweet and always ran up to everyone and gave them a big hug.
> I can see how your son will be heart broken over the lost of his friend.


I have a friend who loved working with Downs syndrome children - middle school and up. It was a calling for her. She loved them because she said they were so happy, worry-free. She said they just took things as they came and enjoyed life. She's retired now. I know she was a gift to her students.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I found the picture of the people on the net! Thought it would be funny to say it was DH & I.
> 
> I will have DH take a picture of me from the back soon.
> 
> Goodnight dear friends as it is nearly 11 PM.


Goodnight, Jane. I hope you have a good sleep in your own bed. It's so good to have you back with us. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw that, too. Another thing I think is that people used to admire sacrifice. Now it's considered foolish. What a shame. Of course parents who are raising a child with disabilities have to make sacrifices, and so they opt out.
> 
> Without belief in a loving God, and with the belief that this is all there is, people try to get what they can now with no hope for anything past this life that we know now. I think that's part of it.


I may have told this story before but will again. About 28 years ago a friend of mine from church had told us she thought she was pregnant. That was before the test from the drug store and had to go to the dr. She had said she had her tubes tied so it couldn't be that she was pregnant. She had a boy and girl already . We had Wed. night supper before church. We were all sitting around the table eating and she came in pale. She said she had just been to the dr and she was pregnant. The dr. told her it was rare but the tubes must have grown back together. We were upset because most of us had our tubes tied too. 
Later when she was in labor we were called to pray . She had to have an emergency caesarean . The baby was in distress. When they had her open the doctor and nurses flipped out. Her tubes were still tied and the ends were going the opposite direction. Still tied. 
The son has had many problems. I don't remember the name for what he has . He has never walked or talked. But my friends have loved that boy and fought for his care his whole life. I have never seen such faithful happy parents in my whole life. The are most awesome Christians I have ever been around. I can't imagine the life they have had the last 28 years. The say it has been a good testimony to others God love and how they have been able to minister to others with the same kind of problems. If they have to take James to the Children' hospital they are able to pray with others. She would have never aborted her precious child just because he wasn't planned or something was wrong with him. I admire her and him so much it makes me cry just thinking of them. They are faithful to the church to . God is Good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello D&P gang. Family is keeping me on my toes. Took GD school clothes shopping,next week taking GS. I have trouble doing both at the same time so I had them draw straws to see who went first. Life is Good, hope all is well with you and your families.


Can you believe it is almost time for school to start? My gd and dil went yesterday to school shop.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is DH & I on the beach--but those thongs sure do hurt!


Guess ya' just have to suffer to look as amazing as you 2 do......


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - 3:00 in the morning! I haven't done that one yet. I'm glad you could get a nap.
> 
> We're up early tomorrow, too. The guy who fixed the refrigerator is coming to put a new thermostat in the oven. It's the original oven from 1975! Then we have to ask him about a leak from the freezer to the refrigerator that developed after he worked on it.
> 
> I'm itching to knit with my new goodies! I'll have to wait till tomorrow. Good luck to your gd on her driving test. That's a big deal! We had one who just passed his about two weeks ago. He's been driving a lot but doesn't have a job, so when the gas runs out, he's back on foot.


She has failed the driving part 2 times. The family was relieved but she was disappointed. We don't want our only girl on her own yet driving. She is going back to school after homeschooling. It will be good if she can drive. School is only 2 miles from us. I hope she does make it this time.
I know you are itching to knit. I love to start a new project but have to have peace and quiet to do it. Not happening around here lately.
Hope you are not going thru what we just went thru with all the break downs. That sounds like a good stove to last since '75. My dryer is 41 years old. Maytag.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like he had an inflated opinion of himself - or maybe never saw himself from behind! :lol:


I think he hadn't seen himself plus he thought highly of himself too. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby today to look for the soft cotton yarn. They had moved. So I went the 4 miles to the new location. The store stood alone, quite a bit back from the road. I drove in - not a car in the parking lot. That meant no customers AND no employees. A big sign said NOW OPEN, but I didn't go in.
> 
> Maybe Hobby Lobby is closed on Sundays. I'll try to find out.
> 
> I just found out - yes, they are closed on Sundays. Good for them! Now I get to treat myself to another trip this week!


Don't forget your 40% coupon. It is probably a good thing I don't have a HL close by. I would really be broke. Have fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My In-laws had foster children. Two had Downs. Billy was 6 years older than my oldest son. He had the health issues, and had difficulty speaking. He passed away at 13. I believe he was with my in-laws about 5 years. He was very loving and was a good friend and playmate for my son, when they were able to spend time together. My sons heart was broken when Billy died. (before you ask- I did take him to the funeral). The girl was a baby and she was not with them very long.


That was a very loving thing for your in-laws to do. Your son's early friendship with Billy has probably made him much more accepting of people who are different from him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My new neighbor has 4 boys all are austic. The oldest is mildly, but still cannot do much by himself. His dad tries to teach him how to play catch, but he cannot catch the ball. Their yard connects to ours & when they play, they run around & scream. They sure are cute boys?
> 
> I took then 4 loaves of zucchini bread before we left last week as she has said she doesn't have time to cook, as the boys are one year apart 8, 7, 6, 5 years old.


God help them. I can't believe that they are all austic. 
You are sweet. I know they appreciated it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We're just about all packed here. How about you...are you ready to go? We'll be picking you up about 7am Tuesday! Don't forget your knitting!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ok I thought you had gone without me. I will take my knitting but will buy more yarn when I get there. I am taking an extra suitcase for that? Are you? :lol: We will have a good time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Hello D&P gang. Family is keeping me on my toes. Took GD school clothes shopping,next week taking GS. I have trouble doing both at the same time so I had them draw straws to see who went first. Life is Good, hope all is well with you and your families.


Glad to hear you're having a good time with your grands! They probably enjoy some one-on-one time with you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Taking a break, from Christmas gift making
> 
> I dyed some roving to use size 50 needles to make one of my son's a cushy bench warmer when he goes to Redskins games. I dyed it maroon and have some gold silk roving so I will use the two together and knit it up. Personally I think the dying process takes longer than the knitting of it. I am also attempting to crochet my first afghan for him. It is red and white stripes on a diagonal and a large blue stripe with stars in the center then more rows. I won't see him for a week so I am trying to get done as much as I can.
> 
> Working on my other son's afghan which is knitted. He randomly pops in so I have to be sneaky about that one. Then I have to do my daughter's afghan that needs to be knit up but that I will start when I am done with the two of those. So less than four months (I can't believe it) So off to knit some more. Thank goodness for the Hopper.


You and Wendy have an afghan marathon going!! I've never had more than 1 afghan in the works at a time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I may have told this story before but will again. About 28 years ago a friend of mine from church had told us she thought she was pregnant. That was before the test from the drug store and had to go to the dr. She had said she had her tubes tied so it couldn't be that she was pregnant. She had a boy and girl already . We had Wed. night supper before church. We were all sitting around the table eating and she came in pale. She said she had just been to the dr and she was pregnant. The dr. told her it was rare but the tubes must have grown back together. We were upset because most of us had our tubes tied too.
> Later when she was in labor we were called to pray . She had to have an emergency caesarean . The baby was in distress. When they had her open the doctor and nurses flipped out. Her tubes were still tied and the ends were going the opposite direction. Still tied.
> The son has had many problems. I don't remember the name for what he has . He has never walked or talked. But my friends have loved that boy and fought for his care his whole life. I have never seen such faithful happy parents in my whole life. The are most awesome Christians I have ever been around. I can't imagine the life they have had the last 28 years. The say it has been a good testimony to others God love and how they have been able to minister to others with the same kind of problems. If they have to take James to the Children' hospital they are able to pray with others. She would have never aborted her precious child just because he wasn't planned or something was wrong with him. I admire her and him so much it makes me cry just thinking of them. They are faithful to the church to . God is Good!


Those are the real heroes in this world. Heroes and saints.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you believe it is almost time for school to start? My gd and dil went yesterday to school shop.


No, I can't believe it. One gd starts tomorrow with Book Day, then classes on Tuesday. The others are staggered over the next two weeks.

I say no school till after Labor Day! They go to school more and learn less. Summer vacation should be all three months of summer. Give their brains a break. Just my opinion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has failed the driving part 2 times. The family was relieved but she was disappointed. We don't want our only girl on her own yet driving. She is going back to school after homeschooling. It will be good if she can drive. School is only 2 miles from us. I hope she does make it this time.
> I know you are itching to knit. I love to start a new project but have to have peace and quiet to do it. Not happening around here lately.
> Hope you are not going thru what we just went thru with all the break downs. That sounds like a good stove to last since '75. My dryer is 41 years old. Maytag.


No kidding! And I'll bet your dryer has gotten a lot of use, too!

It's the way they used to make them. Our fridge that just broke is a Maytag - only 2 years old. The fix-it guy said they don't make them to last any more. No wonder - they cost around a thousand dollars! They want us to buy them every few years. (Ours was under that, but it's not the best. Obviously.) All we've done to the nice big and simple wall oven is replace one coil. And now the thermostat. From the good old days.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like he had an inflated opinion of himself - or maybe never saw himself from behind! :lol:


Betcha he didn't see his behind from behind....not a pretty sight I'm a thinkin' .......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> These last few days have been a blur. Yes the party was fun. My gs got alot of fishing equipment. I got him a chair to sit in at the pond while fishing, an ice cream maker and a card for Sonic for after school treats. I forgot to ask my brother about the Mexican beetles.
> We had rain so the kids didn't get to fish or swim. My 14 yo gs got to target practice with guns. We watched alot of cartoons and home movies. Had everyone over again for that. We didn't go to bed until 3:00 this morning. DD left at 2:30 going home.
> I took a 2 hour nap today so am getting rested.
> Tomorrow I am taking gd to her driving test. So back no sleeping late tomorrow.
> ...


His own ice cream maker! nice gift! That must have been so much fun to watch old home movies. Did you watch them on film or have they been copied to a dvd? When DB#2 gets some time, he said he would transfer my Dad's old film to video or dvd.

Hope you get a good night's sleep. Exciting for your gd to go for her driver's test.  Hope she does well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I do get confused from time to time, but think it was Joey. I could be wrong again, but then I'm always RIGHT!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


of course you are


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No, I can't believe it. One gd starts tomorrow with Book Day, then classes on Tuesday. The others are staggered over the next two weeks.
> 
> I say no school till after Labor Day! They go to school more and learn less. Summer vacation should be all three months of summer. Give their brains a break. Just my opinion.


Couldn't agree with you more Bon. When I went to school in Los Angeles (yes, in the old days) we got out of school for summer break around the 1st or 2nd week in June & ALWAYS back to school the day after Labor Day. Strongly dislike schools' schedules now - back beginning of August & out end of May. They're now talking of initiating some crazy school system of 6 or so weeks in school, then couple of weeks off - back to school, in other words school all year. Glad I no longer attend school, but will hate it if they initiate this new schedule - especially for my GKs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My new neighbor has 4 boys all are austic. The oldest is mildly, but still cannot do much by himself. His dad tries to teach him how to play catch, but he cannot catch the ball. Their yard connects to ours & when they play, they run around & scream. They sure are cute boys?
> 
> I took then 4 loaves of zucchini bread before we left last week as she has said she doesn't have time to cook, as the boys are one year apart 8, 7, 6, 5 years old.


That was nice of you Jane. I'm sure they appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> We're just about all packed here. How about you...are you ready to go? We'll be picking you up about 7am Tuesday! Don't forget your knitting!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Let the countdown begin. Look forward to hearing all the hghlights when you get back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I may have told this story before but will again. About 28 years ago a friend of mine from church had told us she thought she was pregnant. That was before the test from the drug store and had to go to the dr. She had said she had her tubes tied so it couldn't be that she was pregnant. She had a boy and girl already . We had Wed. night supper before church. We were all sitting around the table eating and she came in pale. She said she had just been to the dr and she was pregnant. The dr. told her it was rare but the tubes must have grown back together. We were upset because most of us had our tubes tied too.
> Later when she was in labor we were called to pray . She had to have an emergency caesarean . The baby was in distress. When they had her open the doctor and nurses flipped out. Her tubes were still tied and the ends were going the opposite direction. Still tied.
> The son has had many problems. I don't remember the name for what he has . He has never walked or talked. But my friends have loved that boy and fought for his care his whole life. I have never seen such faithful happy parents in my whole life. The are most awesome Christians I have ever been around. I can't imagine the life they have had the last 28 years. The say it has been a good testimony to others God love and how they have been able to minister to others with the same kind of problems. If they have to take James to the Children' hospital they are able to pray with others. She would have never aborted her precious child just because he wasn't planned or something was wrong with him. I admire her and him so much it makes me cry just thinking of them. They are faithful to the church to . God is Good!


I'm sure they must have had a lot of challenges but it comes back to love - they love God and they love their son.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> No, I can't believe it. One gd starts tomorrow with Book Day, then classes on Tuesday. The others are staggered over the next two weeks.
> 
> I say no school till after Labor Day! They go to school more and learn less. Summer vacation should be all three months of summer. Give their brains a break. Just my opinion.


That's an early start to school. Most of ours go back the first week of Sep. but then classes aren't done til the end of June either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> His own ice cream maker! nice gift! That must have been so much fun to watch old home movies. Did you watch them on film or have they been copied to a dvd? When DB#2 gets some time, he said he would transfer my Dad's old film to video or dvd.
> 
> Hope you get a good night's sleep. Exciting for your gd to go for her driver's test. Hope she does well.


Our film are silent on 8mm. I heard I missed the best ones. I took Matthew to bed with me, I missed the last ones. Heard they were good. It is fun to see who skinny you are and see you sweet babies growing up. Also what your parents looks like back then.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That it has. When in High School, they had a "Handicapped Swim." ( I know not PC correct these days) The special needs elementary students would come to the school once a week to swim. Each was paired with a high school student, so the little ones would learn to not be afraid of the water and to do some simple strokes and floats, etc. I know he volunteered as many semesters as he could fit in his schedule. His sister and younger brother did the same. It has also helped with them doing things on their own, especially the travel.


Isn't that good - he learned so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Betcha he didn't see his behind from behind....not a pretty sight I'm a thinkin' .......


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My tired. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Couldn't agree with you more Bon. When I went to school in Los Angeles (yes, in the old days) we got out of school for summer break around the 1st or 2nd week in June & ALWAYS back to school the day after Labor Day. Strongly dislike schools' schedules now - back beginning of August & out end of May. They're now talking of initiating some crazy school system of 6 or so weeks in school, then couple of weeks off - back to school, in other words school all year. Glad I no longer attend school, but will hate it if they initiate this new schedule - especially for my GKs.


I feel exactly the same way. They're children, for pete's sake!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The crazy school system you are talking about does work. If we would have had such a system when my children were in school we could have had some type of family vacation each year. Because of Seniority and older employees having 6 weeks of vacation, my husband could not get a week off during the summer. Saving holidays and putting them with his birthday. He could get some time to go fishing. Other than a day trip, we did not have a family vacation until we took them out of school for 2 weeks in December and went to Florida. We only had one other and that was when the plant closed. Then the kids graduated and did their own thing.


There's always another side to every story, isn't there? One year we had a lot of snow days, and the reading teacher said the kids did so much better after a few days off. In other words, a few days to process what they'd learned, then back to school.

To me, summer vacation is part of our culture. But in Joey's case - a probably a lot of other people's, not true. Joey, that's the first I've heard support for that plan. You make a good point.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I thought you had gone without me. I will take my knitting but will buy more yarn when I get there. I am taking an extra suitcase for that? Are you? :lol: We will have a good time.


Oh we're going to have a blast for sure! :lol: 
Get your Irish on...or your Scottish on...or your Whatever on and warm up the pipes:

Oh, ye'll tak' the high road, 
And I'll tak' the low road, 
And I'll get to Scotland afore ye; 
But me and my true love will never meet again 
On the bonnie, bonnie banks o' Loch Lomond.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280629-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

